# Egyptians in the forum .... converge here :)



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Hello guys ....... I am interested in sharing experiences with fellow Egyptians, whether you live in Egypt or overseas, and whether you already got the visa or still in process. Let's share our timelines, experiences and questions here.


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

I thought about making this thread today. Good job.

My application is still under EA assessment :boxing:. Good luck brothers.


----------



## Arch.Ahmed (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi, TheExpatriate
It's a great idea for Egyptians to converge here .. I been looking for other Egyptians that are interested in Oz but ... mostly Egyptians prefer Canada ! 
Anyways , I'm glad to be the first Egyptian to reply to your post 
I'm currently working on the IELTS .. .. .........
Best of luck to you, mate 



getmeoutplz said:


> I thought about making this thread today. Good job.
> 
> My application is still under EA assessment :boxing:. Good luck brothers.



Lol I wasn't the first  .. we almost posted our replies at the same time !!!!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

getmeoutplz said:


> I thought about making this thread today. Good job. My application is still under EA assessment :boxing:. Good luck brothers.


Nice nickname lol


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

Cleared the IELTS successfully

8.5/8.5/7/7


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

getmeoutplz said:


> Cleared the IELTS successfully
> 
> 8.5/8.5/7/7


Congrats


----------



## Arch.Ahmed (Mar 29, 2014)

getmeoutplz said:


> Cleared the IELTS successfully
> 
> 8.5/8.5/7/7



Congratulations bro 
All the best!!!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

If you're married it's a good idea to ask your wife to do IELTS now to get the 4.5 overall ..... better early than late


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

congrats man


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> If you're married it's a good idea to ask your wife to do IELTS now to get the 4.5 overall ..... better early than late


My wife fortunately finushed 4 years of law (english section) . which would suffice . I guess..


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

getmeoutplz said:


> My wife fortunately finushed 4 years of law (english section) . which would suffice . I guess..


If she can get a letter from her college saying instruction was in English, yes


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> If she can get a letter from her college saying instruction was in English, yes


We will get her Academic transcript and Testamurs. Will these suffice or we will need a 3rd document?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

getmeoutplz said:


> We will get her Academic transcript and Testamurs. Will these suffice or we will need a 3rd document?


if the transcript or testamur indicate EXPLICITLY that instruction for all courses was in English, it's fine


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

I got +vely assessed as Electrical Engineer. Now I have to find where will the Egyptian post trash my outcome letter.


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

Anyone knows if we can pay Visa fees in the Australian embassy or not?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

getmeoutplz said:


> Anyone knows if we can pay Visa fees in the Australian embassy or not?


Nope


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

Any idea what are the offices mentioned here?

How to pay for an application

If you are paying outside Australia, payment may need to be made in the currency and payment method accepted by the Office where the application is being lodged. Our offices outside Australian cannot accept Australian dollar payments in cash.

The exchange rates used to calculate the amount payable in a foreign currency are updated periodically. While the Australian dollars amount might not change, the amount payable in a foreign currency will change in line with the exchange rate. This may increase or decrease the cost of your application.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

getmeoutplz said:


> Any idea what are the offices mentioned here?
> 
> How to pay for an application
> 
> ...


this is for AVAC applications not for applying through ImmiAccount


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Duplicate comment


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Salam all, 

Very happy that someone created this.
I'm a male 31, production engineer (applied mechanical) and not married.
I'm now waiting for engineers Australia outcome in approx 11 weeks (hopefully  ) meanwhile, will also repeat Ielts for a 7 in all i have my old Ielts ( 8.5, 7.5, 7, 6.5) i did a terrible mistake in writing so i guess 7 will be easy USA.

I should have migrated earlier in 2012 ( i have been in Australia before so was planning since 2009) but due to some family events i had it delayed.

By the way in also interested on the payment method for the application after the problems u had with assessment payment , AFAIK internet visa allows only 7000 egp transactions 
I' m also jobless so im willing to rush the steps without delays in payments or invitations / applications.


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

spiritstallion said:


> Salam all,
> 
> Very happy that someone created this.
> I'm a male 31, production engineer (applied mechanical) and not married.
> ...


Thomas cook CIB allows up to 60,000 EGP transactions.

A friend of mine confirmed that he called the embassy 2x last month and they assured him that he can pay in CASH in EGP for 189 visa at the Australian embassy. I will call them next month to ask about cash payment. :grouphug:


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Many Thanks, getmeoutplz for the confirmation of the Embassy payment that will be very helpful.

BTW why do you delay the visa payment... in my case i`ll pay the fees and apply once i`m invited for a 190 Visa  because i really want to "Getmeoutplz "
and by the way do you know that 190 time frame and priority processing is MUCH better than 189?
and i also heard in a british forum that the nominated state work and live isn`t obligatory, if you break it because youhave found work somewhere else it will not be against you (non Ethical issue) when they decide to give you Citizenship after 4 years.
i think that's neat, because you get +5 free points, and faster visa processing (there was a list that gives order of priority and expected time frame for each visa type. i can get it if you don`t know of it) 

Anyway GL


----------



## FaridK (Jul 30, 2014)

hi guys 
this is a great initiative to start this thread ... many thanks TheExpatriate, and congrats for the grant

i have been through this long long journey since 2 years now, i'm an ENG, applied for 190.
finally after long long wait i got CO allocated early July. 

the request now is to upload form 80 and PCC for myself and wife.
my PCC is done earlier in march at time of EOI from EG, haven't travel there since then, my wife is processing her PCC and we both should receive our UAE PCC within days.

TheExpatriate: can you shed some light on the verifications made to you (employment, address, etc..); i.e did they contact anyone from the previous companies or the person who signed the reference letters, what did they ask... my worry is that they may call someone from the past employments who doesn't know me (15 years is long period), or get misleading information, or might not reach the correct person. 

i have been expat. for the last 7 years. v limited connections back home. so i don't know who they will contact in case of address verification.

at this stage keeping patience is not easy  .... not having THOUGHTS is even harder

wish you all luck and fast easy grant


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

FaridK said:


> hi guys
> this is a great initiative to start this thread ... many thanks TheExpatriate, and congrats for the grant
> 
> i have been through this long long journey since 2 years now, i'm an ENG, applied for 190.
> ...


If even one PCC was done in March, your FED will be March, regardless of when you submit it.

The Australian Embassy in Egypt called me and called my two employers in Egypt (the two I am claiming points on, plus a third one overseas they did NOT call) 


When they failed to reach employers they called me and I gave them lead-ins ....... so do not worry ..... The embassy person was courteous and polite .......

Best of luck and keep us posted


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

and worst case scenario, if they get contradictory/wrong information they will issue you with a Natural Justice letter (google it) and give you a second chance to correct it


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

SA

I`m now waiting for my Assessment result in around 6 weeks.
my question is if i`m applying for state nomination and as a mechanical Engineer i have a choice of :Melbourne/Perth/tasmania/ Northern territory

which state should i go for ?

I need you to share your opinions, and i heard Melbourne have difficulties for Arabs generally? to find a job? because the state has a concentration of Arabs and there is some kind of bad image or so?


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

Just paid $6220 to lodge my application :crutch: . J/K it is totally worth it. Time to translate some documents. Does anyone know cheap translator in Egypt ? Around 50 LE per paper ?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

getmeoutplz said:


> Just paid $6220 to lodge my application :crutch: . J/K it is totally worth it. Time to translate some documents. Does anyone know cheap translator in Egypt ? Around 50 LE per paper ?


Best of luck. Next payment insha Allah (after Meds) will be the flight tickets 

No idea, I translated everything here in Dubai, and they are not cheap :'(


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> Best of luck. Next payment insha Allah (after Meds) will be the flight tickets
> 
> No idea, I translated everything here in Dubai, and they are not cheap :'(


Are you planning to first entry and come back or you are moving permanently ? If you mind me asking..


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

getmeoutplz said:


> Are you planning to first entry and come back or you are moving permanently ? If you mind me asking..


 coming back


----------



## mkhadragy (Sep 15, 2014)

getmeoutplz said:


> Just paid $6220 to lodge my application :crutch: . J/K it is totally worth it. Time to translate some documents. Does anyone know cheap translator in Egypt ? Around 50 LE per paper ?


which documents you need to translate? if they are official government documents ,it is better to translate them in the same place that issues them for example I have translated my transcript document in the translation center in my university for about 35 LE per page and stamped it again in the faculty, I will translate birth certificate in ministry of Health. 

if not you have to deal with translation centers certified from embassy which I found San gorge center in Ramsis square the nearest one to me, you can call them and get the prices which I think will be higher than 200 per page, their phone numbers are
02-25881756, 02-25906974


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

look my friend..im sure 100% of what i am going to say...any translation office that write the name of the translator, sign, stamp and put their address and phone..will work.

there is absolutely no need to pay 200 egp per paper. i translate my docs with 40 egp per paper and it worked with them


----------



## mkhadragy (Sep 15, 2014)

getmeoutplz said:


> look my friend..im sure 100% of what i am going to say...any translation office that write the name of the translator, sign, stamp and put their address and phone..will work.
> 
> there is absolutely no need to pay 200 egp per paper. i translate my docs with 40 egp per paper and it worked with them


Thanks a lot for that piece of information,

Everybody I need your help with IELTS, I failed twice to get 7 in Writing and speaking each time I scores 6 in these sections, I will appreciate any advice; I am in Cairo so if you know a good trainer it will be a good support to mention him.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

mkhadragy said:


> Thanks a lot for that piece of information,
> 
> Everybody I need your help with IELTS, I failed twice to get 7 in Writing and speaking each time I scores 6 in these sections, I will appreciate any advice; I am in Cairo so if you know a good trainer it will be a good support to mention him.


Writing : I bought this book from Amazon and it helped me achieve an 8

IELTS Writing Section (General): How To Achieve A Target 8 Score!: Mr Tim Dickeson: 9781484866030: Amazon.com: Books

Speaking : Best way is to practice with a friend who speaks English better than you. Go to a cafe or some place, and agree to speak ONLY English for a couple of hours, ask him to correct you whenever you make any mistakes. This should help


----------



## H-Engine (Sep 21, 2013)

I am glad that I found this thread, as I just received the IELTS results through SMS the day before yesterday L:7/R:6.5/W:6.0/S:6.5 overall:	6.5, which is enough in the meantime to allow me to apply to have my Bachelor Degree and Skilled Employment [5+ Years] to be assessed by Engineers Australia.
I will apply as Telecommunications Engineer and currently I am preparing all the documentation required by Engineers Australia for the assessment and I have a couple of inquiries :confused2:.



getmeoutplz said:


> look my friend..im sure 100% of what i am going to say...any translation office that write the name of the translator, sign, stamp and put their address and phone..will work.
> 
> there is absolutely no need to pay 200 egp per paper. i translate my docs with 40 egp per paper and it worked with them


*getmeoutplz* [first off all I couldn't agree more on your nickname :thumb:]
Would you please give me the contact number of this translation office and the location if you don’t mind.

- To anyone in who applied for Engineers Australia assessment:
Could you please let me know if the Egypt Syndicate of Engineers Membership Card is enough as “Certified evidence of registration under the relevant licensing authority in the country in which you are practicing” or do I need to issue another document instead of the Membership Card.

- To anyone in general:
Regarding the “Certified true copy of passport bio-data page”, I want to know, do I need to certify it from the Ministry of Foreign Affairs only or the Australian Embassy only or both.

Thanks,


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

H-Engine said:


> I am glad that I found this thread, as I just received the IELTS results through SMS the day before yesterday L:7/R:6.5/W:6.0/S:6.5 overall:	6.5, which is enough in the meantime to allow me to apply to have my Bachelor Degree and Skilled Employment [5+ Years] to be assessed by Engineers Australia.
> I will apply as Telecommunications Engineer and currently I am preparing all the documentation required by Engineers Australia for the assessment and I have a couple of inquiries :confused2:.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I sent them Egyptian Syndicate of engineers 2014 card , which is enough.
You can certify a copy of your passport with a MARA agent or the Australian embassy. Mara agent charges less than 100 egp per paper ,while the embassy charges 180 egp . There is a MARA agent in heliopolis , check their website.
No need for any certification from Ministry of foreign affairs. Just take your original docs to MARA or to the aussie embassy and they will certify your copy.


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

mkhadragy said:


> Thanks a lot for that piece of information,
> 
> Everybody I need your help with IELTS, I failed twice to get 7 in Writing and speaking each time I scores 6 in these sections, I will appreciate any advice; I am in Cairo so if you know a good trainer it will be a good support to mention him.


Get a professional skype tutor that specializes in IELTS. They cost money but they will get the job done.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

best of luck guys .... we don't have many Egyptians on the forum and only three grantees I have seen so far.


----------



## mkhadragy (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks guys for your support, I think I will take a while to prepare for next exam
I will try to make best use of your advice


----------



## H-Engine (Sep 21, 2013)

getmeoutplz said:


> Yes I sent them Egyptian Syndicate of engineers 2014 card , which is enough.
> You can certify a copy of your passport with a MARA agent or the Australian embassy. Mara agent charges less than 100 egp per paper ,while the embassy charges 180 egp . There is a MARA agent in heliopolis , check their website.
> No need for any certification from Ministry of foreign affairs. Just take your original docs to MARA or to the aussie embassy and they will certify your copy.


Thanks for your support and I would really appreciate it, if you could PM me by any contact for the Translation Office.


----------



## H-Engine (Sep 21, 2013)

mkhadragy said:


> Thanks guys for your support, I think I will take a while to prepare for next exam
> I will try to make best use of your advice


you may also check Ryan Higgins for the writing test he has a lot of free material on
his YouTube channel and website.

youtube . com/user/EnglishRyan

ieltsielts . com


----------



## mkhadragy (Sep 15, 2014)

H-Engine said:


> you may also check Ryan Higgins for the writing test he has a lot of free material on
> his YouTube channel and website.
> 
> youtube . com/user/EnglishRyan
> ...


Thanks I've followed Rayan on both his youtube channel and blog for the last year
I also studied Australian network study English and Passport to English podcasts
I really benefited so much from them, but it seems that while my listening and reading skills are enhanced to 8 and 7.5 my writing plateaued at 6 and my speaking dropped to 6. Therefore, I think I have to get additional help with speaking and writing. I searched the web for some tutors in Egypt and currently I am trying to contact them to evaluate and choose one to study with


----------



## H-Engine (Sep 21, 2013)

getmeoutplz said:


> No need for any certification from Ministry of foreign affairs. Just take your original docs to MARA or to the aussie embassy and they will certify your copy.


I just need to make sure of something, does the above sentence means that I don't need also the authentication of the Egyptian Ministry of Foreign Affairs on my Academic Testamur and Academic Transcript, or you just meant the Passport Bio-Data Page or Egyptian Syndicate Of Engineers card only.

By the way today I went to St. George [accredited translator and MARA agent] located in Ramses square, to translate my Egyptian Syndicate Of Engineers card and it cost me 60 EGP and they charge 100 EGP per paper for the Certified True Copy.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

H-Engine said:


> I just need to make sure of something, does the above sentence means that I don't need also the authentication of the Egyptian Ministry of Foreign Affairs on my Academic Testamur and Academic Transcript, or you just meant the Passport Bio-Data Page or Egyptian Syndicate Of Engineers card only.
> 
> By the way today I went to St. George [accredited translator and MARA agent] located in Ramses square, to translate my Egyptian Syndicate Of Engineers card and it cost me 60 EGP and they charge 100 EGP per paper for the Certified True Copy.



For EA or for DIBP?

DIBP never required me to attest any documents. Dunno about EA since I went with ACS.


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

There is no reference in EA guides that require you to attest documents from ministry of foreign affairs.Plz dont waste ur time. The faculty stamp is sufficient. I got my EA +ve without any delay or troubles.


----------



## H-Engine (Sep 21, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> For EA or for DIBP?
> 
> DIBP never required me to attest any documents. Dunno about EA since I went with ACS.


Currently EA then DIBP will be next.


----------



## H-Engine (Sep 21, 2013)

getmeoutplz said:


> There is no reference in EA guides that require you to attest documents from ministry of foreign affairs.Plz dont waste ur time. The faculty stamp is sufficient. I got my EA +ve without any delay or troubles.


Thanks, I was just confused, as some people authenticate their documents from the Ministry of Foreign Affairs before getting the Certified True Copy but they are not engineers and I was uncertain about this, as also have original Academic Testamur and Transcript written in English language except the faculty stamp and Ministry of Higher Education stamp in Arabic, do i need to translate the stamps before obtaining the Certified True Copy.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

H-Engine said:


> Thanks, I was just confused, as some people authenticate their documents from the Ministry of Foreign Affairs before getting the Certified True Copy but they are not engineers and I was uncertain about this, as also have original Academic Testamur and Transcript written in English language except the faculty stamp and Ministry of Higher Education stamp in Arabic, do i need to translate the stamps before obtaining the Certified True Copy.


no you don't. I did not translate mine.


----------



## H-Engine (Sep 21, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> no you don't. I did not translate mine.


Thanks for you quick response, I know that you applied through ACS but do you have any idea if I can pay my application fee for EA with VISA "Internet Card only", as they have the Credit Card method along with the following options Bank Draft / Money Order / Cheque / Australian Money Order, on the CDR application form the below information required regarding the credit card.

"Credit Card Details Please charge credit card: American Express / Visa / Mastercard
Credit Card No:______________________________
Cardholder’s Name:__________________________ Expiry Date: -- / -- / --
Amount: AUD$_______ Cardholder’s Signature:____ Date: -- / -- / --"


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

H-Engine said:


> Thanks for you quick response, I know that you applied through ACS but do you have any idea if I can pay my application fee for EA with VISA "Internet Card only", as they have the Credit Card method along with the following options Bank Draft / Money Order / Cheque / Australian Money Order, on the CDR application form the below information required regarding the credit card.
> 
> "Credit Card Details Please charge credit card: American Express / Visa / Mastercard
> Credit Card No:______________________________
> ...


Internet card is accepted for any non-face-to-face transactions, so yes it should work.

Which bank is it?


----------



## H-Engine (Sep 21, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> Internet card is accepted for any non-face-to-face transactions, so yes it should work.
> 
> Which bank is it?


QNB [previously named NSGB].


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

H-Engine said:


> QNB [previously named NSGB].


Most stupid bank on Planet Egypt ..... well try it and see.


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

dear egyptian friends,
i have some questions and need help with them

1-as i need to claim 5 points for work experience i have to apply for additional assessment by engineers australia???is it mandatory or not?? the reason iam asking is that i want to apply under control and automation engineer (anzco code : production or plant engineer) because i work as a maintenence engineer for container cranes and most of the time i deal with frequency converters ,plc ,limit switches...etc....so if my roles and responsibilities are based on that in the reference letter , does the DIAC case officer really knows the difference between electrical , electronic and control engineer or should i be in the safe side and apply for exp assessment by EA???

2- how much details should be in the refernce letter about roles and resposibilities....how much in depth should the describtion be?? .... maintenence for cranes??? or maintenence of coltrol systems and plc ..OR... fixing problems with drives and plc modules of type XYZ using program ABC ??

3- does engineers australia accept statutory declaration for roles and respnsibilities for exp assessment??if company's letter head isnot available?

4- if i can neither get a reference letter addressed to EA nor TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN...but rather adderssed to "XYZ bank " or "XYZ university" appearently i cannot reveal my true intensions to the company , will EA and DIAC accept such letter??

5-who can witness a statutory declaration here in egypt??

sorry for the long questions


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

1- you cannot claim experience without assessment, regardless of the occupation

2- As detailed as possible

3- Yes

4- Yes, if you explain the reason to them, however, your company will ask why a bank needs your full job description 

5- Australian Embassy, or registered migration agents (check mara.gov.au for agents in Egypt)


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

thank you brother. as for the first question iam not speaking about standard qualification assessment...iam actually talking about the additional service of experiemce assessment

about the fifth question can i just use a normal lawyer to witness it ...i see many indian guys do it very easily in fact...getting a colleage to travel with me to cairo to write a statutory declaration for me (i live amd work in alexandria) wouldnot be an easy job as all registered agents are located in .

thanks alot for your help


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

EA additional assessment (the $280 service) is not mandatory. If you skip it,DIBP will do it. But that may cause delays in your grant because of employment verfication. I really recommend you to take the EA additional assessment coz it is much faster than DIBPs ..according to rumors of course.


----------



## H-Engine (Sep 21, 2013)

For anyone who applied for skilled employment points through Engineers Australia or faced similar situation as you know they require documentary evidence of employment and this document must follow certain criteria. 

Even though that I am working in same company for the last 5 years but they official issue HR letter in two cases only bank loan/credit card or to embassies [visit/travel], for example I can't obtain HR letter "to whom it may concern" but this is not a concern I am just mentioning it to imagine how much they are very strict as I can overcoming this issue by choosing to address it to the Australian Embassy.

Not only this but also if you worked in the last five years in 3 position with 3 different job title the HR letter will only contain the current one and they will mention in the letter that you are working in this position since you joined the company! Weird but this actually happening.

At this moment probably you reached to the point that they definitely won’t write the main duties/tasks/responsibilities undertaken.

And they do not include the direct contact number and official email address of the person endorsing the document as the paper only include the phone number of the company and if you don’t know the internal extension you will not be able to reach to the correct person and even if I wrote it down I am afraid that they will not cooperate.

I can obtain another types of proof such as social insurance, tax returns, payroll history from my bank account for the last 5 year but unfortunately they are useless to Engineers Australia as the wrote the following sentence in their Migration Skills Assessment Booklet under the Skilled Employment section "No further correspondence will be entered into in addressing shortcomings in the submitted documentation." As they need only the work experience document with definite style, which doesn’t make any sense as you have more probability to fake the required document than any other evidence.

Looking forward for your suggestions.


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

typical stupid HR people ....same situation in my company....they willnot write to whom it may concern... u can make ur manager sign the letter for u insteadof HR


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

My HR letter was addressed to "manager of citi bank". Because my company refused the letter to be addressed to Embassies. 
EA accepted the letter and this exact letter will be uploaded to DIBP.


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

But if your manager signed it..who is going to stamp it? It must be stamped by company's official stamp.


----------



## H-Engine (Sep 21, 2013)

getmeoutplz said:


> My HR letter was addressed to "manager of citi bank". Because my company refused the letter to be addressed to Embassies.
> EA accepted the letter and this exact letter will be uploaded to DIBP.


Does your company wrote your duties on this letter as I understand that this type of letters contains only the salary and the joining date of the company and the current job title.

Would you please let me know what is the information that your letter fully include.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

getmeoutplz said:


> But if your manager signed it..who is going to stamp it? It must be stamped by company's official stamp.


is this an EA requirement? because again, ACS and DIBP accepted a couple of letters that weren't stamped in my case


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

the duties letter was not stamped..only signed by my manager.


----------



## H-Engine (Sep 21, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> is this an EA requirement? because again, ACS and DIBP accepted a couple of letters that weren't stamped in my case


The stamp is not must as the signature could be an alternative as per EA migration skilled assessment booklet " include the name and position of the person endorsing the employment document … these should be typed or stamped below that person's signature – a reference with an illegible signature will not be accepted:"

and due to many reasons I don't want to let my manger know anything about my immigration as this could affect me in many negative ways, as the process could take from 6 to 9 month or may be even more as this will depend on whether if I will apply 189 or 190.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

H-Engine said:


> The stamp is not must as the signature could be an alternative as per EA migration skilled assessment booklet " include the name and position of the person endorsing the employment document … these should be typed or stamped below that person's signature – a reference with an illegible signature will not be accepted:"
> 
> and due to many reasons I don't want to let my manger know anything about my immigration as this could affect me in many negative ways, as the process could take from 6 to 9 month or may be even more as this will depend on whether if I will apply 189 or 190.


One more reason to want to leave Egypt. Managers/Companies like this


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

yes you are correct. I checked EA booklet again and a stamp is not mandatory. I will post scanned copies here for my duties letter and HR letter if anyone is interested.


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

getmeoutplz said:


> yes you are correct. I checked EA booklet again and a stamp is not mandatory. I will post scanned copies here for my duties letter and HR letter if anyone is interested.


does this duties letter have the company's letter head??


----------



## H-Engine (Sep 21, 2013)

getmeoutplz said:


> yes you are correct. I checked EA booklet again and a stamp is not mandatory. I will post scanned copies here for my duties letter and HR letter if anyone is interested.


I think this will be very helpful, I am also thinking about a couple of scenarios one of them if i can get my job description and let them stamped it or sign it.


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

any information about where i can get tax return document??


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

maglev said:


> any information about where i can get tax return document??


you do not need it.

Bank Statements and Payslips would do

If you want further evidence, go to Social Insurance office and get a certificate .....

however, you will need to go to each and every office depending on your current/past employers. You need to go to the office responsible for the area where the employer is !


----------



## H-Engine (Sep 21, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> you do not need it.
> 
> Bank Statements and Payslips would do
> 
> ...


regarding the payslips in the company the working at, we have internal system and I can view my payslips should I print them and or do i need to stamp them from the HR.

at the current phase I don't need them but i just want to know.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

H-Engine said:


> regarding the payslips in the company the working at, we have internal system and I can view my payslips should I print them and or do i need to stamp them from the HR.
> 
> at the current phase I don't need them but i just want to know.


a print out is fine


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

thanks alot the expatriate dear brother,
i want to take ur opinion in something
i have 2 visa options as i can obtain 55 points from ielts and education and age so i need more five points which of the two options is better:

1-get the 5 points from work experience 3 years which will be such a huge headache involving statutory declaration and alot of supporting documents??

2-get the 5 points from state sponership ... can u recommend certain states??

plz note that iam going to be assessed under anzsco 233513 control engineer

plz advice me which track is more guaranteed and less risky
best regards for u in ur future


----------



## H-Engine (Sep 21, 2013)

maglev said:


> thanks alot the expatriate dear brother,
> i want to take ur opinion in something
> i have 2 visa options as i can obtain 55 points from ielts and education and age so i need more five points which of the two options is better:
> 
> ...


regarding the state sponsor ship you need to check out Skilled Occupations List of each and every state and territory on the following website:

I am seeking State or Territory Government Nomination » SkillSelect Support

in order to know whether if your occupation included or not as this factor could eliminate a couple of choices.

also some of them require working experience and some of them demand higher IELTS score and both factors varies from one occupation to another.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

189 is better on any given day than 190

SS is not guaranteed. Plus the two year condition.


----------



## H-Engine (Sep 21, 2013)

getmeoutplz said:


> yes you are correct. I checked EA booklet again and a stamp is not mandatory. I will post scanned copies here for my duties letter and HR letter if anyone is interested.


Did you include the Direct Contact Number and Official Email Address of the person endorsing the document on the Duties and HR Letter or not, and by Direct Contact Number, Does EA means Internal Extension or Mobile Number or it doesn't matter.

I would really appreciate it, if you could share the general format of the Duties Letter.


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

i will upload the document here in 3 days..sorry i have no scanner now.
the mandates you to list his office phone number btw.


----------



## mkhadragy (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi H-Engine
I know that you are interested in EA, but I think knowing ACS format may help you, this is the format of employment reference for ACS you can find it in page 13
it contains the performed duties as bullets 
https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

I hope this helps


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

mkhadragy said:


> Hi H-Engine
> I know that you are interested in EA, but I think knowing ACS format may help you, this is the format of employment reference for ACS you can find it in page 13
> it contains the performed duties as bullets
> https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf
> ...


ACS and EA have completely different requirements. I recommend reading the relevant information clearly to avoid losing time and resubmission


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

Attached is my duties document , per EA requirments.


----------



## H-Engine (Sep 21, 2013)

mkhadragy said:


> Hi H-Engine
> I know that you are interested in EA, but I think knowing ACS format may help you, this is the format of employment reference for ACS you can find it in page 13
> it contains the performed duties as bullets
> https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf
> ...


actually I came across this one before when I was searching anyway thanks.


----------



## H-Engine (Sep 21, 2013)

getmeoutplz said:


> Attached is my duties document , per EA requirments.


Many Thanks.


----------



## H-Engine (Sep 21, 2013)

getmeoutplease

regrading the "Skill Employment Record" excel sheet, did you right any email address in the contact details field or just Telephone and Fax. should I write down the email of the HR or Technical person or both.


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

H-Engine said:


> getmeoutplease
> 
> regrading the "Skill Employment Record" excel sheet, did you right any email address in the contact details field or just Telephone and Fax. should I write down the email of the HR or Technical person or both.


The field in the excel file says Tel/fax/email

I entered Tel and Fax only. Didn't bother with email.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

guys..... in less than 10 hours I will embark on my first journey to Australia ....... I am so excited and so scared at the same time. 

Wishing ALL of you and your families a happy Eid Al Adha holiday, and a speedy grant. Hopefully we can all have our own community in Australia


----------



## H-Engine (Sep 21, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> guys..... in less than 10 hours I will embark on my first journey to Australia ....... I am so excited and so scared at the same time.
> 
> Wishing ALL of you and your families a happy Eid Al Adha holiday, and a speedy grant. Hopefully we can all have our own community in Australia


Happy Eid to you and your family, and congratulation on your first visit, if I were you I would be terrified as I never got out of Egypt before, I think its normal as we are moving out of our comfort zone.

if you don't mind, which state you are heading to.

lastly, enjoy as much as you can and don't forget to keep us updated.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

H-Engine said:


> Happy Eid to you and your family, and congratulation on your first visit, if I were you I would be terrified as I never got out of Egypt before, I think its normal as we are moving out of our comfort zone.
> 
> if you don't mind, which state you are heading to.
> 
> lastly, enjoy as much as you can and don't forget to keep us updated.


I am going for one week to QLD, my ultimate plan to move out in a year or two either to NSW or to VIC. 

F*** the comfort zone  ..... As we say in Arabic, لا يفوز باللذات الا كل مغامر (Only the adventurous ones get the enjoyment) ...... It's a great experience I am sure.


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

Good luck Expat and happy Eid. "Life starts at the end of your comfort zone"


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

brothers ...i need some help.... i want a notary public here in egypt .... as i cannot go to the embassy in cairo i need some locl one in alexandria....what is a notary public anyway???
any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

maglev said:


> brothers ...i need some help.... i want a notary public here in egypt .... as i cannot go to the embassy in cairo i need some locl one in alexandria....what is a notary public anyway???
> any help would be greatly appreciated


why do you need one?


----------



## H-Engine (Sep 21, 2013)

maglev said:


> brothers ...i need some help.... i want a notary public here in egypt .... as i cannot go to the embassy in cairo i need some locl one in alexandria....what is a notary public anyway???
> any help would be greatly appreciated


kindly check the below website for the Registered Migration Agents and I am not sure if there is some one in Alex, as I notice all of them located in Cairo, I don't recommend the embassy for two reasons first, when I called them they informed me that the first appointment to certify my copies will be after a month, the second reason is that they are expensive almost double the price as MARA agent cost 100 EGP per paper and the embassy charge around 190 EGP. 

https://www.mara.gov.au/search-the-register-of-migration-agents/

there is some one located in ramsis square so you can take a round trip and finalize everything on the same day, but make sure to call him in advance as he only attend on Sundays and Wednesdays from 2:00 PM till 8:00 PM, also to make sure that he is suitable for the service that you are looking for.


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

for witnessing a statutory declaration for engineers aus and DIAC as an alternative for work reference in company's letter head...so i decided to convince a colleague of mine to write that declaration for me as i already saw ALOT of indean guys did that in this forum ....the problem is it has to be witnessed or notarized by the embassy or a notary public.....i cannot take my colleague to cairo to write it in the embassy as he live in alex....so iam looking for a notary public instead


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

ok thanks alot ...so u think a notary public is an equivalent of a MARA agent


----------



## H-Engine (Sep 21, 2013)

maglev said:


> for witnessing a statutory declaration for engineers aus and DIAC as an alternative for work reference in company's letter head...so i decided to convince a colleague of mine to write that declaration for me as i already saw ALOT of indean guys did that in this forum ....the problem is it has to be witnessed or notarized by the embassy or a notary public.....i cannot take my colleague to cairo to write it in the embassy as he live in alex....so iam looking for a notary public instead


check your inbox


----------



## mkhadragy (Sep 15, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> guys..... in less than 10 hours I will embark on my first journey to Australia ....... I am so excited and so scared at the same time.
> 
> Wishing ALL of you and your families a happy Eid Al Adha holiday, and a speedy grant. Hopefully we can all have our own community in Australia


Congratulations man hoping to join you soon there after overcoming the IELTS soon,
good luck mate


----------



## rocket1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Dears, do anyone have an idea about skills assessment for accountants?


----------



## rocket1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hey, the expatriate.... Best of luck there. .. may Allah bless you. .. and tell us about your experince when you come back.


----------



## mkhadragy (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome Back the Expatriate
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/573921-back-first-entry-trip.html


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks man


----------



## El Hoss (May 9, 2014)

Slam aleekom,

Hamdella ala asalama dear TheExpatriate 

I'm lodging my Visa soon...now.. from your experience, Have you been able to figure out an average visa granting time for Egyptians...Shukran


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

El Hoss said:


> Slam aleekom,
> 
> Hamdella ala asalama dear TheExpatriate
> 
> I'm lodging my Visa soon...now.. from your experience, Have you been able to figure out an average visa granting time for Egyptians...Shukran


3-6 months from lodgement, unless you are delayed in getting some documents or you get referred to MOC for a medical conditions, it should not exceed this


----------



## El Hoss (May 9, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> 3-6 months from lodgement, unless you are delayed in getting some documents or you get referred to MOC for a medical conditions, it should not exceed this


Thanks ya kbeer

Another 2 questions if U please 

1. I have my Egyptian PCC issued and translated since last July..can I still submit it now?
2. Is it really advantageous if Medicals are made and uploaded upfront?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

El Hoss said:


> Thanks ya kbeer
> 
> Another 2 questions if U please
> 
> ...


1- They might accept it, or they might not. Why not get a fresh one? It's only 15 EGP and one day to get a new one.

2- It might accelerate the processing, but will shorten your FED


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

dear members,
i have some doubt in mind about the roles of Plant or Production Engineer
as they are listed in Production or Plant Engineer Australia as follows:

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

1-studying functional statements, organisational charts and project information to determine functions and responsibilities of workers and work units and to identify areas of duplication

2-establishing work measurement programs and analysing work samples to develop standards for labour utilisation 

3-analysing workforce utilisation, facility layout, operational data and production schedules and costs to determine optimum worker and equipment efficiencies

4-designing mechanical equipment, machines, components, products for manufacture, and plant and systems for construction 

5-developing specifications for manufacture, and determining materials, equipment, piping, material flows, capacities and layout of plant and systems

6-organising and managing project labour and the delivery of materials, plant and equipment

7-establishing standards and policies for installation, modification, quality control, testing, inspection and maintenance according to engineering principles and safety regulations

8-inspecting plant to ensure optimum performance is maintained 

9-directing the maintenance of plant buildings and equipment, and coordinating the requirements for new designs, surveys and maintenance schedules

these tasks are common for the whole unit group 2335 which include production or plant ,mechanical and industrial engineer, so how are those tasks divided between the 3 jobs...iam asking this because when i looked closely i found that automation and control is a specialisation of 233513 although its not expected for an automation engineer to perform task 1,3,4 ...i never heard about a control engineer who designs mechanical parts....

so my conclusion was as follows tasks 1,2,3 belongs to industrial eng. ...tasks 4,5 belongs to mechanical....tasks 6,7,8,9 belongs to plant eng......am i right??????

plz brothers who ever been thrugh this assessment before under 233513 guide me as iam really confused....it will be very helpful if any control engineer send me his roles which was assessed as relevant exp so i can make sure does it has the industrial and mechanical parts or not.....i really need feedback from experts ....thanks brothers


----------



## ereeny (Oct 29, 2014)

TheExpatriate,
Thanks for your help and pointing out this thread to me,
you seem like you know a lot about immigrating to Aus, you should work as MARA agent in your free time 
Can you tell me if I will be told by CO for employment verifications? what will they ask to tip my manager on their call?? :confused2:

did anyone from egyptian thread verified that VAC2 can be paid to AE in Egypt in EGP ruther than charging credit card?
do you know how long for Meds results to be uploaded (Anglo hospital)?
thanks a million,


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ereeny said:


> TheExpatriate,
> Thanks for your help and pointing out this thread to me,
> you seem like you know a lot about immigrating to Aus, you should work as MARA agent in your free time
> Can you tell me if I will be told by CO for employment verifications? what will they ask to tip my manager on their call?? :confused2:
> ...


It is a random selection thing, happens for very few people. Do not worry about it. I was super unlucky lol

No idea re VAC2 because I neither live in Egypt nor paid VAC2, but I think it's easier if you can pay it with the credit card.

Anglo-American is super fast. 2-3 business days to upload everything, then DIBP takes 4-5 business days to clear your meds


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Hello everyone,

and congratz to Expatriate and getmeoutplz for the advancements 
and maglev i`m a prodcution Engineer as well mate, and i`m from alexandria and living there atm.
I was Successfully Assessed thank god i didn`t get the letter yet (getmeoutplz can you share any brillian ideas on what to do with the magnificent Egyptian post service ? how long did the Air mail take?).
Anyway i`m a Production Engineer and got my assessment as a Mechanical Engineer so relax maglev and choose what you are really powerful at! to be specific something similar to to your experience would be perfect. i even heard of Electrical Engineers who got assessed mechanical!

Anyway atm i finished my IELTS 2nd try went very well except for some doubts over listening.

I have now some worries and simple questions in mind because i`ll be having 65 points and i guess EOI will be answered very fast and i`m jobless atm. i want to instantly throw that Visa application so i want my paper ALL ready before the 15th of November.

1- I used "http://icutranslation.com/" for my translation + Certified copies. it worked with Engeineers Australia) (100 L.E to certify and translation was maybe 40 or 50 afaik) but reading your story guys specficially our champs expatriate and getmeoutplz .... in brief i need to re certify the new copies for DIBP ONLY in mara agents? or just another famous lawyer service (in alex Nadouri and Nahas for example) 

2- I have read a strange problem for ACS assessment it was in Almatreed forums in arabic where an egyptian guy got sucessfully assessed then started the VISA procedure which rejected a part of his 5 yrs+ expereince and reduced them to 3 yrs (thus losing 5 points) calling the 1st 2 yrs as "training" the stupid part was that they cancelled the entire visa application (actually it was a guy and his wife) i couldn`t really understand this problem...

My experience to EA was 5.5 yrs + Insurance (translted and certified) + bank statment
but my problem is that i noticed that at some point in visa application the embassy will call my employer( theexpatriarte you said so).... which i didn`t finish my papers with (its so common in my company) i can settle this with my employer but is 5 main duties + working hours + signature of my manager + Company stamp (we have access to it) but not the HR one cause HR won`t officially release that confirmation for me.
Any ideas regarding such an issue? i will surely finish up with my employer hopefully tommorow but do i need to change the formatting of the experience paper? (its actually all i have! and if missed anything of it will be a major problem to me)


Hope you are all well and in progress! and feel free to ask anything regarding EA or ministry of foreign affairs (got some papers done from them before i headed to ICUtranslation)


Nabil


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

And by the way getmeoutplz i forgot to add 189 is TOTTALy the right path if you have 60+ !!
Nowadays States ask for JOB offers before you get the state nomination that means between your EOI submission/ invite will be a huge delay of time.
i can`t really imagine trying to find a job ONLINE in a state!
so since i`ll get 65 points god willing i`m Surely going 189 and i realized its 100% same processing time as a 190 application.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ACS deducts years based on your degree, how relative it is to your ANZSCO Code 

EA doesn't so relax


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> And by the way getmeoutplz i forgot to add 189 is TOTTALy the right path if you have 60+ !!
> Nowadays States ask for JOB offers before you get the state nomination that means between your EOI submission/ invite will be a huge delay of time.
> i can`t really imagine trying to find a job ONLINE in a state!
> so since i`ll get 65 points god willing i`m Surely going 189 and i realized its 100% same processing time as a 190 application.


dear brother ...iam alexandrian too (agda3 nas ofcourse)....could i ask u about the reason u have chosen the ICU center although its in cairo??? 
and what papers needed to be stamped from ministry of foreign affairs before ICU ???

my main problem right now is the experience letter on company's letter head...its absolutely impossible.....so i heard about some indean guys here make something called "statutory declaration" which i donot know how it could be made in egypt....


i havenot applied to EA yet so plz if u can answer my questions ..it'll be very helpful


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> and congratz to Expatriate and getmeoutplz for the advancements
> and maglev i`m a prodcution Engineer as well mate, and i`m from alexandria and living there atm.
> ...


Sorry for my earlier short response, it was from my mobile phone, now I am home and I can write a long response.

Good luck with IELTS. I just took IELTS Academic for the first time yesterday .... General is a walk in the park in comparison 

If you have 65 points, you will get the invite in the very first round 

DIBP does not require any certification. Color scan of original is fine

ACS deducts some experience as "suitability" factor, for EVERYONE excluding those who studied an ICT Major in Australia. Then next comes those who studied ICT Major outside Australia that is highly relevant to the job, they deduct two years.

What that guy did is he declared the whole period as relevant in EOI, while he was supposed to mark first two years as irrelevant, and since these two years pushed him from 3 to 5 years which is another tier in points (10 instead of 5) so he overclaimed points and received an invitation either he did not deserve OR before he deserved it, and if it was - for instance - 7 instead of 5 it could've passed.


If the embassy calls your HR and HR refuses to respond positively, or respond negatively, you are f***ed. Employer verification is completely random, but still, I urge you NOT to do it this way. Get a Statutory declaration from a colleague or a manager, this is the clean way to do it


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> ACS deducts years based on your degree, how relative it is to your ANZSCO Code
> 
> EA doesn't so relax


I can`t say this in any other language : ENTA OSTAZ


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> I can`t say this in any other language : ENTA OSTAZ


LOL ...... 7abeeby


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Ok Maglev i don`t know what is the statutory Declaration is! (same thing i say to you expat and thanks alot for the extended replay and the explanation)
BUT if you just want to give a proof of your employment (its actually the legal way too in Egypt) 
You have to take the HR guy to (shahr el 3akari) and stamp the certificate there after that you get a shiny Ministry of foreign affairs stamp my best friend is an electrical Eng. he did it this way! and it worked with EA (he was positively assessed in September 2014)
for me i don`t really know what to do beside finishing up with my company.... my direct manager has put his personal mobile number gladly but anyway i`ll link the Experience certificate with this message tell me if its any good or bad or missing anything.
imgur: the simple image sharer


and BTW how do u mean DIBP doesnt need any certified true copies? and why is the MARA agents required for then in which step? Police/ medical?


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Ok Maglev i don`t know what is the statutory Declaration is! (same thing i say to you expatriate and thanks alot for the extended replay and the explanation)
BUT if you just want to give a proof of your employment (its actually the legal way too in Egypt) 
You have to take the HR guy to (shahr el 3akari) and stamp the certificate there after that you get a shiny Ministry of foreign affairs stamp my best friend is an electrical Eng. he did it this way! and it worked with EA (he was positively assessed in September 2014)
for me i don`t really know what to do beside finishing up with my company.... my direct manager has put his personal mobile number gladly but anyway i`ll link the Experience certificate with this message tell me if its any good or bad or missing anything.
imgur: the simple image sharer


and BTW how do u mean DIBP doesnt need any certified true copies? and why is the MARA agents required for then in which step? Police/ medical?


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Maglev, The Ministry of foreging affiars is tottaly useless i was inexpericnced and wasted much of time with them... they can save you alittle amount of money which is really not worth it.. and ICU was a FAILED attempt from my side... i thought it to be equivalent to Mara certified agents (aka known to Australian authorities somehow) But its just a LAWYER office as stated in migration assessment booklet for EA.. so instead go for Nadouri and Nahas in sultan hussien st. in alexandria they are another lawyer office and offers cheaper translation and certified true copies for your paper with thier signature and hey are honest i phoned them before and they told me that there is no such a thing as "notary public" in Egypt. and anyway EA stated that they accept a lawyer office for certification of papers and all what we are doing is looking for a "big one" so the papers appear good! (thats my information)


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

you do not need MoFA to begin with. I did not attest a SINGLE document from the MoFA ..... Plus, who said you need HR to go to the Notary Public with you ?????? HR can give you a letter on company letterhead and sign it !

do not complicate the matters for yourself !


----------



## mkhadragy (Sep 15, 2014)

maglev said:


> .....so i heard about some indean guys here make something called "statutory declaration" which i donot know how it could be made in egypt....


One of my X-coworkers had made statutory declaration by appearing with one of his managers in front of the Australian embassy in Cairo to testimony and document his work experience.


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

thank you brothers for the beautiful suggestions.....the problem is its really a hassle to get my manager from alexandria to cairo to sign the statutory declaration at the embassy....plus the company wonot give me duties in a letter head paper ,so my only solution is statutory declaration and make it here in alex....i'll call nadory and nahas's office....another question....is it mandatory for diac that the statutory declaration must be signed by a manager or could it be signed by a colleague??

wish u all success


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> Ok Maglev i don`t know what is the statutory Declaration is! (same thing i say to you expatriate and thanks alot for the extended replay and the explanation)
> BUT if you just want to give a proof of your employment (its actually the legal way too in Egypt)
> You have to take the HR guy to (shahr el 3akari) and stamp the certificate there after that you get a shiny Ministry of foreign affairs stamp my best friend is an electrical Eng. he did it this way! and it worked with EA (he was positively assessed in September 2014)
> for me i don`t really know what to do beside finishing up with my company.... my direct manager has put his personal mobile number gladly but anyway i`ll link the Experience certificate with this message tell me if its any good or bad or missing anything.
> ...



your certificate is good brother although it needs some thing to be added as per diac requirements which is "permenant or temporal" ...also i would like to greet you for the brilliant idea of getting a print from the social insurance for proving ur exp....good job


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> you do not need MoFA to begin with. I did not attest a SINGLE document from the MoFA ..... Plus, who said you need HR to go to the Notary Public with you ?????? HR can give you a letter on company letterhead and sign it !
> 
> do not complicate the matters for yourself !


I don`t want him to do that its a stupid way but, i thought he ran out of options actually i can`t understand guys... if EA already successfully approved the experience i sent them (the one i attached as it is) so that statutory declaration will be for DIBP then?
and BTW maglev i mentioned that i`m (working on _full time_ basis)
and is any work mate sufficient? or it must be a manager i`m clueless! and what he will be asked to say or do in front of the embassy? how they would belive he works for the same employer and that he says the truth in the 1st place!
cause if its this way i have a couple of workmates who are ready to do so!! but they are not managers though.


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

brother...why do u need a statutory declaration??? u donot need it...its for guys like me who donot have a certificate in company's letter head...u r ok.....the embassy's job is not to make sure the declaring person says the truth or not, but the embassy ensures that the declaring person MR.x is the one who sign it and see the id...is the pic clear for u now?


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

i believe i have seen somewhere on immi.gov.au that the reference letter should say full or part time job and permenant or temporat (mo2aqat aw da2im) its too different things....i advice u to check it on the website be4 submetting


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

bythe way how did u do in ielts if u donot mind??? british council or IDP


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

I did academic before with british council it was fine back in 11/2012 this time i did it with IDP (General)

IDP at least in Alex is ***d up!!! i booked 12 days before the exam in 19th october nt in the main branch and guess what? they called me in the Tuesday (4 days before the exam) asking wether i booked general or academic!! and that general is full atm and they are SORRY! surely was a very rude and impolite move... i contacted IDP Melbourne but anyway they called me next day saying a guy left the general exam and a seat is free for me.


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

i hope i can get at least 7  did u attend any preparation courses here in alex??

another question plz....were u graduated from faculty of engineering alex uni.?? did u send EA the temporal certificate or the final one ( el shahada el cartoon) as they call it?? 
also did u send the english version or arabic then translated it??

thanks for ur help


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

My Egyptian friend (not with us on the forum) got his 190 today.

He Lodged ACS 6 months ago, lodged EOI for both VIC and SA, got invited by SA in Mid August, he decided to wait for VIC, which rejected him in late September. He lodged eVisa for SA on October 1st, got assigned a CO on October 8th, did Meds on 15th, and today in the morning uploaded everything else (PCCs, Spouse functional English, payslips, bank statements ...etc.). In less than 1 hour received the grant !


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> My Egyptian friend (not with us on the forum) got his 190 today.
> 
> He Lodged ACS 6 months ago, lodged EOI for both VIC and SA, got invited by SA in Mid August, he decided to wait for VIC, which rejected him in late September. He lodged eVisa for SA on October 1st, got assigned a CO on October 8th, did Meds on 15th, and today in the morning uploaded everything else (PCCs, Spouse functional English, payslips, bank statements ...etc.). In less than 1 hour received the grant !


wow that has been in less than 3 months of applying for the visa right?
you can get the grant 1 hour after they ask you for PCC and meds? just wow! thought you have to wait for long!
Thanks for such good news.
congrats to him on my behlaf such a visa in this AGE of life in Egypt in the sewers is so valueable :second:

@*maglev * man my number is 01142288764 its better to discuss numerate issues on phone the thing that won`t benefit anyone here cause there is much papers EA needs but generally speaking i translated/Certified almost all of my papers in a Lawyer/translation office. and it worked you will keep the originals which is very good.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> wow that has been in less than 3 months of applying for the visa right?
> you can get the grant 1 hour after they ask you for PCC and meds? just wow! thought you have to wait for long!
> Thanks for such good news.
> congrats to him on my behlaf such a visa in this AGE of life in Egypt in the sewers is so valueable :second:
> ...


One month and 2 days actually .... he lodged October 1st, CO October 8th, Meds October 15th, PCCs and all docs Nov 3rd, Grant Nov 3rd


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

How do you explain that then what did your friend do? i`m applying with 65 points. and with my EOI i`ll be ready with papers to insta send for the 189 application. how is it possible to get a grant that Fast!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> How do you explain that then what did your friend do? i`m applying with 65 points. and with my EOI i`ll be ready with papers to insta send for the 189 application. how is it possible to get a grant that Fast!


No. 190 has a higher priority than 189


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

How did he get the job offers then? most states now ask for job offers for the nomination to be given.
Anyone if you have any clear information about that "job offer" part to get the nomination i would appreciate it!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> How did he get the job offers then? most states now ask for job offers for the nomination to be given.
> Anyone if you have any clear information about that "job offer" part to get the nomination i would appreciate it!


He got invited before that limitation. No job offer.


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I was very happy to see this thread after reading a lot of posts of threads that does not have any one from our region.
Thank you The Expatriate and other members for all the information you have shared.

I have a question regarding the 190 visa state nomination. If I get the SA SS which expires after two month, will I get another invitation if I do not apply before the two months expiry?

Thanks.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dr_max said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was very happy to see this thread after reading a lot of posts of threads that does not have any one from our region.
> Thank you The Expatriate and other members for all the information you have shared.
> ...


Do you mean another state's 190, or invitation for 189?


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Do you mean another state's 190, or invitation for 189?


I mean the SA (190) invitation.


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

dr_max said:


> I mean the SA (190) invitation.


My situation is complicated. I have applied for SA SS (190) as a Vocational Teacher which is in CSOL not the SOL and only sponsored in SA and NT. After I knew that the next step which is lodging the visa includes paying the visa fees, I want to postpone paying the fees for 4 or 6 month, that is why I am asking: will I get another 190 invitation if I do not lodge visa application for the first invitation?

At the same time, I have applied for the Secondary Teacher occupation which is in the SOL, i.e. I can apply for 189 without the state two years condition. I did not choose Secondary teacher from the beginning as I was not sure that I can achieve their Academic IELTS requirements (L8, R7, W7, S8), but now Alhamdlillah I have achieved that requirement.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dr_max said:


> My situation is complicated. I have applied for SA SS (190) as a Vocational Teacher which is in CSOL not the SOL and only sponsored in SA and NT. After I knew that the next step which is lodging the visa includes paying the visa fees, I want to postpone paying the fees for 4 or 6 month, that is why I am asking: will I get another 190 invitation if I do not lodge visa application for the first invitation?
> 
> At the same time, I have applied for the Secondary Teacher occupation which is in the SOL, i.e. I can apply for 189 without the state two years condition. I did not choose Secondary teacher from the beginning as I was not sure that I can achieve their Academic IELTS requirements (L8, R7, W7, S8), but now Alhamdlillah I have achieved that requirement.


Questions to assess your situation : 

Did you get assessed as a Secondary Teacher by the assessment authority successfully?


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Questions to assess your situation :
> 
> Did you get assessed as a Secondary Teacher by the assessment authority successfully?


Not yet. I have just sent the documents today as per my signature.
Thanks.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

then lodge with the current invitation. This is too risky.

If you let the invitation lapse, there are many possibilities that might happen

1- State government might not give you another invitation because you were not serious the first time or committed

2- State government might remove the occupation from their sponsorship list, or limit it to only those with job offers or already living in or studying in that state

3- Assessment authority might reject you as a secondary teacher

4- Assessment authority might deduct years of your experience

5- Assessment authority might respond a bit too late, and DIBP might remove the job from SOL


A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush ...... Apply NOW with the invitation you have. You might lose your chance altogether if you let it lapse


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> then lodge with the current invitation. This is too risky.
> 
> If you let the invitation lapse, there are many possibilities that might happen
> 
> ...


I really appreciate your advice and totally agree that I do not want to risk it.
For the possibilities:

1- State government might not give you another invitation because you were not serious the first time or committed *(I agree, that is why I am asking if you know about a similar situation)*

2- State government might remove the occupation from their sponsorship list, or limit it to only those with job offers or already living in or studying in that state *(I agree, that is why I have applied for the secondary teacher occupation and hopefully I get the results before the 190 invitation expires)*

3- Assessment authority might reject you as a secondary teacher *(I agree, that is why I have applied for the secondary teacher occupation now and hopefully I get the results before the 190 invitation expires)*

4- Assessment authority might deduct years of your experience *(That will not be a problem. Although I have 8 years of experience, I only applied with three as alhamdlillah I have got 65 points without the experience)*

5- Assessment authority might respond a bit too late, and DIBP might remove the job from SOL *(I do not think so as the ceiling for secondary teacher is 7000 plus and the only issued invitations up to date are 200)*

P.S. I did not get the SA 190 invitation yet. But, the main problem to proceed with it now if it comes is the visa fees. I will be paying for myself, my wife and my son which will be difficult now and will be OK after 6 months.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

*dr_max* can you list your points breakdown?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

after six months the fiscal year will be coming to an end, plus, if you get the 189 invitation as well, you will have to pay within 60 days

Moreover, if you get a 190 invitation, you can not get a 189 invitation till your 190 invitation lapses.


To be honest, you are playing with fire


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> *dr_max* can you list your points breakdown?


This is the breakdown for Vocational Teacher 190 (the EOI I have applied and waiting for its invitation)
Age 30
IELTS 20
Bachelor or Master 15
Experience (3 years) 5
SA SS 5
Total 75

For Secondary Teacher 189, it will be:
Age 30
IELTS 20
Bachelor or Master 15
Experience (3 years) 5
Total 70


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Best of luck then ....


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> after six months the fiscal year will be coming to an end, plus, if you get the 189 invitation as well, you will have to pay within 60 days
> 
> Moreover, if you get a 190 invitation, you can not get a 189 invitation till your 190 invitation lapses.
> 
> ...


"if you get the 189 invitation as well, you will have to pay within 60 days" yes, you are right.
However, my current plan is that if I get the 190 invitation, let's say by mid or end of November, that means I will have till mid or end of January to decide and lodge the visa application. By that time, in shaa Allah I will get the AITSL (secondary teacher) assessment results. If negative Allah forbids, then I will continue with the 190. If positive in shaa Allah, I will lodge another EOI by Feb or March, and when I get the 189 invitation, I will have two months to apply and another invitation if the first one expires. Plus, I will have the two years being in the sponsoring state limitation removed. So, basically I am buying myself some time till I will have the visa fees ready and at the same time having a backup plan (189) for the 190 invitation.


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Best of luck then ....


Thank you for your help and I am sorry for bothering you with all the details. So, the bottom line here is that if the 190 invitation lapses after two month, there won't be another automatic invitation like the 189. This is the main thing I wanted to confirm.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

no ..... 190 invitations are manual AND subjective (according to the state's discretion), unlike 189 which are computer generated based on rigid, objective requirements


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

spiritstallion said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> and congratz to Expatriate and getmeoutplz for the advancements
> and maglev i`m a prodcution Engineer as well mate, and i`m from alexandria and living there atm.
> ...


I haven't received the receipt through Egyptian post so I steered clear of it and arranged for DHL pickup. I rarely receive ANYTHING by Egyptian mail..terrible terrible service expected from a terrible country.


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

getmeoutplz said:


> I haven't received the receipt through Egyptian post so I steered clear of it and arranged for DHL pickup. I rarely receive ANYTHING by Egyptian mail..terrible terrible service expected from a terrible country.


well shall i do this now then? even after they sent it by air mail?
will Engineers Australia re-issue a statement? and i shall just visit any parcel delivery service like Aramex how and what i have to do to get them to go to engineers austrlia and actually EA will agree to hand it over to them.

Thanks getmeout for the replay and best of luck for you, you are the only Eng ahead of me fingerscrossed for ya!


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

If you wanted to arrange for courrier pickup you should have told them that 2 weeks before assessment outcome. That's what I and my friend did.

Have you received the initial receipt by mail ?

Only DHL and TNT do pickups from Australia..There is no Aramex there and FEDEX refuses to do pickup there for unknown reason.

I wish you luck..worst case scenario you will have to go to the mail center and search for the letter yourself. High chances you will find it.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

better yet, ask them to mail it to a friend in Australia, then ask the friend to courier it to you


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

redundant post


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

he normal post mail has been already sent since 24th oct. :/ but i contacted the egyptian post hot number they told me that even normal mail have a tracking numbet that EA should supply me! do you think i should email EA to ask for that? and they said it takes one month btw lol to get a mail.


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

OMG! Just after i wrote the last message during my way back home, i found a pile of letters at our building entrance!!
I Found the Assessment Letter  it arrived in less than 10 days!!!! THANK GOD!
Today i was really blessed! i just came back and my employer HR was so nice and they would replay to any enquiries from the Embassy positively (because i didn`t settle my days with them and should go in a VERY dumb managerial hassle and even pay some thousands !)
and along with it an old message they sent me before in 25 sept. (my application stopped due to my IELTS result not found which was solved easily)!!!

Cheers!


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

congratulations bro...u deserve it ....what is the assessment results ? production or plant engineer?


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Mechanical i chose so because of my experience and also after checking for state demands. and here is the assessment letter fyi.
http://imgur.com/gQ5r7nt


----------



## Alexander86 (Nov 20, 2012)

Finally found ppl from Egypt in this forum, thanks god !  any one in or will be in Canberra?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi guys,

Alhamdlillah, I have got the invitation today. It is a difficult decision to take.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dr_max said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Alhamdlillah, I have got the invitation today. It is a difficult decision to take.


Congrats

I'd say LODGE ASAP ..... if you want my opinion


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Dr_Max the decision is very very very easy  trust me! i would say its not easy if you are going to exchange it for your Egyptian citizenship and it will still be quite accepatble nowadays 
But anyway since i`m almost in the same stage God willing, I think you should add Form 80 since now it might hasten the process ? and you should upload PCC/ MEDs before the Officer is assigned to omit delays?
That is what i was preparing to do cause in my case i don`t really wanna wait until CO is assigned then he asks for them and i`m on hold until i supply.
and regarding the HUGE form 80 i`m at home having spare time so i guess for people like me finishing a ~ 20 page detailed form is nothing.


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> Dr_Max the decision is very very very easy  trust me! i would say its not easy if you are going to exchange it for your Egyptian citizenship and it will still be quite accepatble nowadays
> But anyway since i`m almost in the same stage God willing, I think you should add Form 80 since now it might hasten the process ? and you should upload PCC/ MEDs before the Officer is assigned to omit delays?
> That is what i was preparing to do cause in my case i don`t really wanna wait until CO is assigned then he asks for them and i`m on hold until i supply.
> and regarding the HUGE form 80 i`m at home having spare time so i guess for people like me finishing a ~ 20 page detailed form is nothing.


Thanks for the encouragement.
I meant difficult as I cannot lodge the application now because of the VISA fees (my family included). I have applied to have an assessment with AITSL for another occupation which does not need state sponsorship (please refer my previous post for more details). So, the difficult decision is to make this invitation expires and wait for the other assessment outcome.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dr_max said:


> Thanks for the encouragement.
> I meant difficult as I cannot lodge the application now because of the VISA fees (my family included). I have applied to have an assessment with AITSL for another occupation which does not need state sponsorship (please refer my previous post for more details). So, the difficult decision is to make this invitation expires and wait for the other assessment outcome.


how many children do you have?

You will not get a 189 invitation till the 190 invitation lapses

You are - in my opinion - playing with fire .....


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> how many children do you have?
> 
> You will not get a 189 invitation till the 190 invitation lapses
> 
> You are - in my opinion - playing with fire .....


I have one child, So, I need to wait till April or May to arrange the visa fees. I am paying for my PhD study at the same time.


----------



## patreko (Nov 5, 2014)

*egyptian pharmacist*

Hello everyone, 
i wounder if there is any pharmacists want to work in australia ? 
i need some information about emmigration to australia as a pharmacist


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

patreko said:


> Hello everyone,
> i wounder if there is any pharmacists want to work in australia ?
> i need some information about emmigration to australia as a pharmacist


Pharmacists cannot apply for 189 since they are not on the SOL, however, many Pharmacist job codes are on the CSOL

Check the closes job code to yours in 

Consolidated Sponsored Occupations List

then go to 

ANZSCOsearch | Occupation eligibility Australia Skilled Visa

use the six digits job code to search for which states are currently sponsoring this job


----------



## patreko (Nov 5, 2014)

many thanks for you TheExpatriate . i have already checked these webs .but i found another relevant profession '' pharmacy technician'' which may require an easier condition but, till now, i don't know if i can apply for this profession or not.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

check that particular job's assessment authority to see the requirements for successful assessment.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Sales Representative (Medical and Pharmaceutical Products)	225412	VETASSESS
Hospital Pharmacist	251511	APharmC
Industrial Pharmacist	251512	VETASSESS
Retail Pharmacist	251513	ApharmC
Pharmacy Technician	311215	VETASSESS


You need to check with VETASSESS or ApharmC for the relevant job requirements (in terms of experience, academic qualifications ...etc.)

More importantly also, check which states are sponsoring offshore candidates from the second website


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi guys,

If my wife and my child are not migrating with me, will they still need to do the medical checkup and police check?
Thank you.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dr_max said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> If my wife and my child are not migrating with me, will they still need to do the medical checkup and police check?
> Thank you.


yes they would have to do so, and I highly do NOT recommend this, getting them separate visas later on costs MUCH MORE money and takes a very long time, and can only be done when you move and live there


----------



## Alexander86 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hello everybody, just a question (I know it is early), but what is the cheapest way to take USD with me to Australia?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Alexander86 said:


> Hello everybody, just a question (I know it is early), but what is the cheapest way to take USD with me to Australia?


you can't exit with more than $10K from Cairo airport, unless you want to risk confiscation


----------



## Alexander86 (Nov 20, 2012)

thanks for your reply, but my problem is what will be the cheapest way to get USD? in other words, is there any way cheaper than the money changers?? Thanks.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Alexander86 said:


> thanks for your reply, but my problem is what will be the cheapest way to get USD? in other words, is there any way cheaper than the money changers?? Thanks.


if you have an HSBC Account in EGP, you can use the debit card to withdraw cash overseas with the official limit.

Charges are 2% + 10 EGP per transaction.


----------



## Alexander86 (Nov 20, 2012)

TheExpatriate said:


> if you have an HSBC Account in EGP, you can use the debit card to withdraw cash overseas with the official limit.
> 
> Charges are 2% + 10 EGP per transaction.


This is a smart option! seems that you have done your homework well 

Thanks.:yo:


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

just forgot to tell u, max of $10K USD per month


----------



## Alexander86 (Nov 20, 2012)

you mean the withdrawing limit? no problem then this is way more than enough


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Alexander86 said:


> you mean the withdrawing limit? no problem then this is way more than enough


yes the withdrawal limit .....


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> yes they would have to do so, and I highly do NOT recommend this, getting them separate visas later on costs MUCH MORE money and takes a very long time, and can only be done when you move and live there


Thanks.


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

I got the grant today.. thank you all and عقبالكم جميعا


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

getmeoutplz said:


> i got the grant today.. Thank you all and عقبالكم جميعا


horaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay 


mabrook ya man :d


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

Hope to meet you there brother..lets keep in touch here in case we settle in same city.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

sure ..... welcome to the other side  .... what is your FED?


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> sure ..... welcome to the other side  .... what is your FED?


27th October... I am planning to travel to Gold Coast for 3 days in that month..

Do you have any idea if visa label is mandatory in Cairo Airport or VEVO works there ?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

getmeoutplz said:


> 27th October... I am planning to travel to Gold Coast for 3 days in that month..
> 
> Do you have any idea if visa label is mandatory in Cairo Airport or VEVO works there ?


no idea never travelled out of there, but I travelled before to the UAE from Cairo Airport with visa printouts ..... take a printout of your grant letters.

3 days is not enough man you need a week at least and best if you can go for two weeks.


I can recommend places to visit and things to do there, you need to translate your driver's licence if you plan to drive there.


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> no idea never travelled out of there, but I travelled before to the UAE from Cairo Airport with visa printouts ..... take a printout of your grant letters.
> 
> 3 days is not enough man you need a week at least and best if you can go for two weeks.
> 
> ...


I am dreaming all the time about spending that vacation at Hilton surfers paradise ocean view room.. which is really expensive and it offers only breakfast. Thats why I cant stay a week...

Tckets to Gold coast are also the most expensive because it is the furthest 










I am not planning to drive neither.. I really want to tour the whole city on a bicycle !
:car:


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

the city is huge and some places cannot be cycled to ...... 

send me ur phone # in a PM, I will call you

Fly to BNE not OOL, it will save you a ton of money


----------



## mkhadragy (Sep 15, 2014)

getmeoutplz said:


> I got the grant today.. thank you all and عقبالكم جميعا


Congratulations Dude, we all wanna go away from here too ....


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

getmeoutplz said:


> I got the grant today.. thank you all and عقبالكم جميعا


Alf mabrouk.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dr_max, a fellow member on the forum got AITSL rejected today. 

Please if you do not get a response (positive or negative) from AITSL before your invitation lapses, go ahead and lodge .....


----------



## Arch.Ahmed (Mar 29, 2014)

getmeoutplz said:


> I got the grant today.. thank you all and عقبالكم جميعا


Congratulations mate :thumb:


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

nice topic , TheExpat...
looking forward to celebrate with you all 

Congrats for everyone working hard !


----------



## MGadAllah (Oct 4, 2014)

Congratulation my brother


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> dr_max, a fellow member on the forum got AITSL rejected today.
> 
> Please if you do not get a response (positive or negative) from AITSL before your invitation lapses, go ahead and lodge .....


Dear TheExpatriate,

Thank you for the advice. I have put my AITSL application on hold since Monday and I just lodged my Visa application today (just me). 
Our of curiosity, what was the rejection reason? Was it the teaching practice days?

Regards,
Max


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dr_max said:


> Dear TheExpatriate, Thank you for the advice. I have put my AITSL application on hold since Monday and I just lodged my Visa application today (just me). Our of curiosity, what was the rejection reason? Was it the teaching practice days? Regards, Max


No idea. I saw it somewhere

Btw, if your visa is granted, you won't be able to take your family before you move there and establish residence, and then it will cost much more than now and take about 18 months

My advice is to try to add your family before the grant


Btw, by lodging alone you mean you added them as non-migrating dependents, right?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Found the post

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tsl-negative-assessment-result-what-next.html


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> No idea. I saw it somewhere
> 
> Btw, if your visa is granted, you won't be able to take your family before you move there and establish residence, and then it will cost much more than now and take about 18 months
> 
> ...


Btw, if your visa is granted, you won't be able to take your family before you move there and establish residence, and then it will cost much more than now and take about 18 months.
*I understand, but I do not have so much of choice. The difference is around 1000 AUD as my son will be included in my wife's partner visa. This cost difference will be similar to the cost of taking them to Australia to activate their visa.
I plan to go first after one or two years (I have a PhD to finish) find a job and settle down before bringing them to Australia. *

Btw, by lodging alone you mean you added them as non-migrating dependents, right? *yes*


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Found the post
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tsl-negative-assessment-result-what-next.html


Thank you for sharing this.

Before I read the post, I knew the rejection reason by just looking at the nationality of the applicant. i.e. they are from India. The problem of Educational degrees from Indian universities is the number of teaching practice days which is around 40 days in all the Indian universities. AITSL requirement is to have more than 45 days of teaching practice. For me, I have 56 days of teaching practice. Anyway, thanks for the warning.

Regards,
Max


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dr_max said:


> Thank you for sharing this.
> 
> Before I read the post, I knew the rejection reason by just looking at the nationality of the applicant. i.e. they are from India. The problem of Educational degrees from Indian universities is the number of teaching practice days which is around 40 days in all the Indian universities. AITSL requirement is to have more than 45 days of teaching practice. For me, I have 56 days of teaching practice. Anyway, thanks for the warning.
> 
> ...


I was just worried you lose your 190 invitation then not get accepted for 189


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

Dear TheExpatriate,

I know that this question has been asked a lot, but I just need to confirm that the colored scans of the original documents that I need to upload does not need to be certified, right?
Thank you.


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> I was just worried you lose your 190 invitation then not get accepted for 189


I totally understand you my friend. Thanks again for your advice. I am now uploading 190 documents.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dr_max said:


> Dear TheExpatriate,
> 
> I know that this question has been asked a lot, but I just need to confirm that the colored scans of the original documents that I need to upload does not need to be certified, right?
> Thank you.


Colored scans of originals are fine ...... do not worry


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

One more question, can I use my passport as:
- Evidence of Birth or Age 
- Evidence of Identity

or is it a must to use the birth cert (which I need to translate).

Thanks.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dr_max said:


> One more question, can I use my passport as:
> - Evidence of Birth or Age
> - Evidence of Identity
> 
> ...


Translated BC is a must


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

and as a rule of thumb, any translated document, you need to upload both the translated version AND the original


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> and as a rule of thumb, any translated document, you need to upload both the translated version AND the original


Of Course. So, I need to upload BC as evidence for both (Evidence of Birth or Age
and Evidence of Identity)?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dr_max said:


> Of Course. So, I need to upload BC as evidence for both (Evidence of Birth or Age
> and Evidence of Identity)?


Passport is Evidence of Identity, BC is evidence of Birth/Age


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

1st Congratz Getmeoutplz  and God answered your "get me out prayers!" mabroook  (that hotel of yours ROCK ) share with us your plans. where do you intentnd to stay? backpackers? Shared accomodation? until you land a job it will be important ISA to choose wisely! 
Good luck you are different than many here in Egypt for sure. 

I too got my IELTS today thank god 9.0 reading, 7.5 writing, 7.5 listening, 7.0 speaking  and i submitted my EOI Instantly! with 65 points Fingers crossed!

But i needed any "veteran" help if you please because i want to instantly place my visa application upon invitation.

1- My Academic transcript/testamur in English will take 2 more weeks (submitted old originals to EA :/) , i`ll rush them but, meanwhile, can i make an Evisa and later withing some days add the 2 certifictaes? what do yo suggest guys?

2- Birthrate certificate shall be just translated and color scanned and thats it? same for all other similar documents? no certified copies are required (that will save me much more money.

3-I want to pre-supply Form 80 without he ask for it.

4- I aslo want to Make the PCC/Medics and upload them,before CO is assigned but afraid of validity periods, and most importantly where are the list of places that are doing medical checks in Alexandria? is there a list of those somewhere or shall i just call the embassy?

5- Lastly, i`ll call the embassy to pay the visa costs in Cairo its my easiest option. share any similar experiences if you please.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

What is your ANZSCO Code so we can give you an estimate for the invite?


1- Do you have a color scan of the originals you submitted?

eVisa does NOT need any documents btw. You can lodge and upload later

2- Yes, only translate, color scan translation, color scan original as well

3- You can do that

4- DON'T, it will shorten your first entry date

5- No idea, I did not apply from Egypt and I paid online


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

The expatriate man,as usual, thanks alot .. you are saving me and many others MUCH hassle.
1- i have a scanner so yes 
Thx alot for the tip regarding the evisa thats what i exactly need.. i can insta apply. i think you get in trouble if by the time a CO is assigned such things that proof your claims aren`t yet uploaded.
you solved all my worries.

again thx


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> The expatriate man,as usual, thanks alot .. you are saving me and many others MUCH hassle.
> 1- i have a scanner so yes
> Thx alot for the tip regarding the evisa thats what i exactly need.. i can insta apply. i think you get in trouble if by the time a CO is assigned such things that proof your claims aren`t yet uploaded.
> you solved all my worries.
> ...


I actually uploaded NOTHING till the CO came and asked for all the documents 

What is your ANZSCO Code?

Also I am not sure you can apply online and pay at the embassy, I think you will have to do a paper application in this case.


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

233512


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

you will get it next round, Nov 28th


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

the invitation? that late? why?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> the invitation? that late? why?


You said you lodged your EOI today, right? what time did you lodge it?

Assuming you did so after 3 PM, which means you'd miss today's invitation round, then you will get it on the next round on 28th of November.


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  getmeoutplz


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  getmeoutplz


I hate to tell you that, but if you applied Thursday before 3 PM Cairo Local time, you'd have been sleeping tonight with the invitation printout in your arms ..... lol


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

if you need help paying for your eVisa online let me know, I can use my credit card and you can pay me in Cairo if you need to


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

spiritstallion said:


> 1st Congratz Getmeoutplz  and God answered your "get me out prayers!" mabroook  (that hotel of yours ROCK ) share with us your plans. where do you intentnd to stay? backpackers? Shared accomodation? until you land a job it will be important ISA to choose wisely!
> Good luck you are different than many here in Egypt for sure.
> 
> I too got my IELTS today thank god 9.0 reading, 7.5 writing, 7.5 listening, 7.0 speaking  and i submitted my EOI Instantly! with 65 points Fingers crossed!
> ...


Thank you so much.. The hotel is Hilton Surfer's Paradise in Gold Coast. I am planning to have 3-4 nights trip and get back to Cairo.. then travel for work a year or two later..there is no rush.

You don't need any certification as long as you have the originals to scan.

This is the location of Alexandria physicians.

Egypt

Get Thomas cook Travel card from any Thomas Cook office (Called Travel Choice now) or CIB bank. Thats how I paid for my application


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Surfers Paradise is the greatest area in Gold Coast. I stayed there in Outrigger Surfers Paradise. Had a great ocean view .... not as great as Hilton's of course


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Thx alot, getmeoutplz.
i got that links for Alexandria.

and guys wth are you sharing. if i were you i would rush for down under at the 1st opportuunity why just land and come back is hard for me to understand but anyway both hotels rock.

I`m more of a backpackers guy  it helps MUCH for socializing/ guidance or help for 1st days, beside you go and come whenever you please, you can change from a hostel to another and also you can enjoy youth hostels international discounts if you enrolled but it will cost you yet more than a shared accommodation which is the best choice after finding a job. unless you care much for your privacy sure.

Anyway, expatriate, isn`t the invitation rounds each 14th /28th? today is 13th still. or how is the system? in both cases i`m not in a rush i`m of the thankful kind since points are good and ISA visa is almost certian i don`t care.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> Thx alot, getmeoutplz.
> i got that links for Alexandria.
> 
> and guys wth are you sharing. if i were you i would rush for down under at the 1st opportuunity why just land and come back is hard for me to understand but anyway both hotels rock.
> ...




Rounds are Second and Fourth Monday of each month, but this month they changed them to be 14th and 28th. 14th Canberra time starts 13th 3 PM Egypt time. Since the 189 rounds are automated and system generated with no human interaction is required, they happen at 00:00 hours Canberra time.


----------



## El Hoss (May 9, 2014)

Alf Mabrouuuuuuuk getmeoutplz... glad you managed to make it.. 

And 

Sabah El Khair bro TheExpatriate


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Saba7 el foll guys


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

TheExpat , have you created a bank account while you were there ? Have you applied for any governmental service or any organization ? Please tell us what beneficial things to do during our first landing..
layball::help:


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

getmeoutplz said:


> TheExpat , have you created a bank account while you were there ? Have you applied for any governmental service or any organization ? Please tell us what beneficial things to do during our first landing..
> layball::help:


Bank account is all you need. 


Do NOT sign up for a TFN or Medicare/Centrelink until you move permanently.


I opened the bank account actually before I went there. All details here

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/517778-opening-account-my-experience.html


----------



## patreko (Nov 5, 2014)

i am asking if i get 65 points . is that will be enough? or i should get more?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

patreko said:


> i am asking if i get 65 points . is that will be enough? or i should get more?


What is your ANZSCO code and intended visa subclass


----------



## patreko (Nov 5, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> What is your ANZSCO code and intended visa subclass[/QUOT
> 
> 
> The code is 311215 and visa subclass 489


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

patreko said:


> The code is 311215 and visa subclass 489


Can you tell us where are you with the application (assessed, EOI, invited, IELTS .....etc.) also what is your point breakdown?

However, if we assume you are done with the assessment and IELTS and ready to lodge an EOI (or lodged one recently), I would say it will take you a couple of months just to get invited 


If you can up it to 70, you'd get an instant invitation on the next round however.


----------



## patreko (Nov 5, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Can you tell us where are you with the application (assessed, EOI, invited, IELTS .....etc.) also what is your point breakdown?
> 
> However, if we assume you are done with the assessment and IELTS and ready to lodge an EOI (or lodged one recently), I would say it will take you a couple of months just to get invited
> 
> ...


Firstly, thank you for your reply 
secondly, I didn't start any step in application and i am studying ielts for about 6 months cause i wanted to migrate as a pharmacist but it was very complicated assessment process . (need 7.5 in each band academic  )
Finally, i found out an relevant profession ( pharmacy technician) need ( 6 at least) but i am wondering about total required points before taking decision and i knew that minimum points is 60


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

patreko said:


> Firstly, thank you for your reply
> secondly, I didn't start any step in application and i am studying ielts for about 6 months cause i wanted to migrate as a pharmacist but it was very complicated assessment process . (need 7.5 in each band academic  )
> Finally, i found out an relevant profession ( pharmacy technician) need ( 6 at least) but i am wondering about total required points before taking decision and i knew that minimum points is 60


Why 489 and not 190???

Can you tell us about your IELTS Score, Age, years of experience, intended state ...etc.?


----------



## patreko (Nov 5, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Why 489 and not 190???
> 
> Can you tell us about your IELTS Score, Age, years of experience, intended state ...etc.?


ok subclass 489 gives me an extra 5 points . i am 26 years old. 3 years experience . 
and intended state is Adelaide cause my wife's family is there .

my points 65 (with score 6 at ielts )


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

patreko said:


> ok subclass 489 gives me an extra 5 points . i am 26 years old. 3 years experience . and intended state is Adelaide cause my wife's family is there . my points 65 (with score 6 at ielts )



6 in all bands not overall, right


Well, if you score 65 with 489 it means you'd score 60 with 190 which is more than enough 

190 is much better than 489, 190 is permanent, 489 is provisional


----------



## patreko (Nov 5, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> 6 in all bands not overall, right
> 
> 
> Well, if you score 65 with 489 it means you'd score 60 with 190 which is more than enough
> ...



do you mean that 489 is temporary? and what is the meaning of next round?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

patreko said:


> do you mean that 489 is temporary? and what is the meaning of next round?


Forget about rounds .... u r not applying for 189

Yes 489 is provisional (temporary residence), you need to live for 2 years and work for 1 year in a designated area then apply for 887 (PR for 489 holders).

489 also carries NO Medicare/Centrelink benefits, and is valid for 4 years only. If you cannot satisfy the requirements for 887 before 489 expires, you are out the door.


60 points is all you need for 190.


----------



## patreko (Nov 5, 2014)

could any one tell me about ( special condition apply) in NOC list ? i think that it is for applicants who have a family member residing in Australia . isn't it?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

patreko said:


> could any one tell me about ( special condition apply) in NOC list ? i think that it is for applicants who have a family member residing in Australia . isn't it?


No, for those with a job or a job offer there already


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

and it is a SOL/CSOL/SNP, NOC is in Canada man


----------



## patreko (Nov 5, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> No, for those with a job or a job offer there already


are you sure ? i checked the following web and found about that .please have a look and tell me . tnanks for your help 
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

You are the applicant, they are not your relatives, they are your wife's



> 12.6 The applicant’s immediate family member in South Australia must meet all criteria listed under 12.6 below.
> 
> 12.6.1 The family member residing in South Australia must be the applicant’s grandfather, grandmother, father, mother, brother or sister. Applicants can still apply if it’s a step or adoptive parent / sibling.
> 
> ...


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

patreko said:


> are you sure ? i checked the following web and found about that .please have a look and tell me . tnanks for your help
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104


Hi Patreko,

"Special conditions apply" includes chain migration also which is having family member(s) residing in South Australia.


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> You are the applicant, they are not your relatives, they are your wife's


TheExpatriate is right. You should consider making your wife as the primary applicant.


----------



## patreko (Nov 5, 2014)

yes i meant that. both of you are right and i told my wife that her opportunity is better than mine . so she will study for ielts hoping not to miss this chance


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

patreko said:


> yes i meant that. both of you are right and i told my wife that her opportunity is better than mine . so she will study for ielts hoping not to miss this chance


What is her occupation? It should be in the SNOL to be able to do that.
By the way, after a while TOEFL will be accepted as well in addition to IELTS.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

TOEFL is **** ...... I took it and it's harder than IELTS Academic, not even IELTS General.


Also who are your wife's relatives in SA? How are they related to her, and are they PRs/Citizens or not?


----------



## patreko (Nov 5, 2014)

dr_max said:


> What is her occupation? It should be in the SNOL to be able to do that.
> By the way, after a while TOEFL will be accepted as well in addition to IELTS.


she is pharmacist also . and i guess all she needs is 6 in every part because 
age 30
qualification 15 
experiences 5 
partner 5
nomination 5


----------



## patreko (Nov 5, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> TOEFL is **** ...... I took it and it's harder than IELTS Academic, not even IELTS General.
> 
> 
> Also who are your wife's relatives in SA? How are they related to her, and are they PRs/Citizens or not?


my wife's sister is PR in the same state of (pharmacy technician) Adelaide


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

then the best course of action is to apply for 190 ...... 489 is useless.


----------



## patreko (Nov 5, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> then the best course of action is to apply for 190 ...... 489 is useless.


yes, you are right . do you know how long is the profession available in list ?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

patreko said:


> yes, you are right . do you know how long is the profession available in list ?


no one can tell ..... they can change overnight .... a friend of mine applied for ICT PM in SA, 3 days later it changed from Limited to Special Conditions Only. 

Do not procrastinate .... balash laka3a  ..... it's not gonna wait for you forever, MOVE IT and get it done


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

Dear expat.. I am trying to plan my dream trip and learn about flights and accommodations..etc,

On Singapore Airlines website , Cairo to Brisbane flight costs around 1900 AUD (two directions , 1 person)

While Trip Advisor and Expedia tell me QANTAS fare is around 1300 AUD Cairo to Gold Coast.

I can give you screen shots of both results. 

So what is your opinion ? Are these fares correct ?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

getmeoutplz said:


> Dear expat.. I am trying to plan my dream trip and learn about flights and accommodations..etc,
> 
> On Singapore Airlines website , Cairo to Brisbane flight costs around 1900 AUD (two directions , 1 person)
> 
> ...


try to proceed till the last screen right before payment and see if it's real.

Check also the # of stops, with Singapore Air, you will be flying Cairo-Dubai (EgyptAir Codeshare flight), Dubai-Singapore, Singapore-Brisbane (2 stops). Dunno about Qantas.


When I flew Qantas was more expensive than SA (but that was Eid season).


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> try to proceed till the last screen right before payment and see if it's real.
> 
> Check also the # of stops, with Singapore Air, you will be flying Cairo-Dubai (EgyptAir Codeshare flight), Dubai-Singapore, Singapore-Brisbane (2 stops). Dunno about Qantas.
> 
> ...


Yes I checked till the last page.. QANTAS is 3 stops.. Cairo Dubai Sydney GC

How have you booked your hotel ?? Booking.com , by phone ..etc ?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

getmeoutplz said:


> Yes I checked till the last page.. QANTAS is 3 stops.. Cairo Dubai Sydney GC
> 
> How have you booked your hotel ?? Booking.com , by phone ..etc ?


3 stops WILL KILL YOU.


1 stop killed me, imagine 3.


I booked through Booking.com


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

don't forget to sign up for the frequent flyer program of whatever airline you fly with before buying the ticket. This is a long haul flight and it's not good to let all these miles go to waste


----------



## ereeny (Oct 29, 2014)

*visa label???*

Hi all egyptians in the forum,
I've recently got my grant :second: and now we're planning for the next step, landing in Aussie, do we need any label on the passport or anything for Egyptian customs in the airport? or just the grant letter?? do they recognize the grant letter in the airport?

What airlines are better from Cairo to Sydney during Egyptian summer?? I have 2 children and I heard Emirates made an new route with Cantas and it's cheap. is it better to book online, like cheapoair and so????

appreciate your experience fellow expats.
Regards,
Ereeny.


----------



## Alexander86 (Nov 20, 2012)

ereeny said:


> Hi all egyptians in the forum,
> I've recently got my grant :second: and now we're planning for the next step, landing in Aussie, do we need any label on the passport or anything for Egyptian customs in the airport? or just the grant letter?? do they recognize the grant letter in the airport?
> 
> What airlines are better from Cairo to Sydney during Egyptian summer?? I have 2 children and I heard Emirates made an new route with Cantas and it's cheap. is it better to book online, like cheapoair and so????
> ...


Hi Ereeny, 

I can only fully answer the 1st part of your question. No u don't need a label you are fine and it is all online, just bring the grant letter  

for the airlines, I guess Emirates is ok. However, I would like to hear from senior members here about which airline is considered to be the best option and gives the BEST luggage allowance?? lane:

Thanks.


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

Congrats Ereeny. Check out Qantas flights from Cairo to Australia on Expedia.com
They are the cheapest and they give you an idea about lay off times. I think a copy of the grant letter will suffice according to my research.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats

No label required (I got it for me and my wife anyways, but it is not required)

Singapore Air is good

Emirates is good, but *beware* for each city, there are direct Dubai-Australia flights and indirect Dubai-somewhere in Asia-Australia flights....... Go for direct so you'd have one stop in Dubai only.

If you don't mind a second stop, Singapore Air is cheaper than Emirates and is very good, and if you have an EgyptAir Plus membership, you can accrue mileage on it since both airlines are members of the Star Alliance


Malaysian air is now super cheap, but, I wouldn't fly with them even if they'd give me money ..... lol


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> don't forget to sign up for the frequent flyer program of whatever airline you fly with before buying the ticket. This is a long haul flight and it's not good to let all these miles go to waste


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

question to fellow Egyptian Engineers who did their EA Assessment.

Did you do a regular assessment or you had to do CDR and stuff like that? Are Egyptian Engineering degrees recognised in Australia?


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

They only recognize very few certificates outside Australia. I did the CDR of course.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

getmeoutplz said:


> They only recognize very few certificates outside Australia. I did the CDR of course.


What is the process for assessment using CDR?


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

You write 3 career episodes. Each one 1500-2000 words. Then you write a long summary of these episodes to demonstrate your competence to their standards. You also provide a proof of post graduation development . Like courses or training activities..etc
Wasnt that hard , but it took me 10 weeks to complete. Engineers of Australia are lenient too and they rarely reject a real engineer.


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

Cheapoair has terrible reviews and lots of horror stories. All people on Tripadvisor forums advice against it. I would pay an extra $200 per ticket on expedia to avoid the risk.

Top 852 Complaints and Reviews about Cheapoair


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

getmeoutplz said:


> Cheapoair has terrible reviews and lots of horror stories. All people on Tripadvisor forums advice against it. I would pay an extra $200 per ticket on expedia to avoid the risk.
> 
> Top 852 Complaints and Reviews about Cheapoair


Expedia is great, American Express Travel Services Egypt (Kanoo & Shabrawy) are great as well.


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

Dear all,

I have a question regarding the PCC. I have done my Egyptian PCC through the Egyptian Embassy in Kuala Lumpur and as you know the embassy gives the letter of good conduct (PCC) based on the Egyptian Police Record Check (Feesh).
So, my question is that which date will be considered by the immigration: the date of the Feesh (May 2014) or the date of the embassy letter (October 2014)?
I am attaching a copy of the letter:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bw_EGM0Gr7lteXZXZUVQQWtSSjg/view?usp=sharing
Thank you.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dr_max said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have a question regarding the PCC. I have done my Egyptian PCC through the Egyptian Embassy in Kuala Lumpur and as you know the embassy gives the letter of good conduct (PCC) based on the Egyptian Police Record Check (Feesh).
> So, my question is that which date will be considered by the immigration: the date of the Feesh (May 2014) or the date of the embassy letter (October 2014)?
> ...


May


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

and you forgot to mask the criminal record #


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> and you forgot to mask the criminal record #


Thank you for the swift reply.
Then, I will do another one. The only problem is it takes two month to get it done by the embassy.
The criminal record number is not a big deal.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dr_max said:


> Thank you for the swift reply.
> Then, I will do another one. The only problem is it takes two month to get it done by the embassy.
> The criminal record number is not a big deal.


why do you need a new one? it's still valid till May 2015. Only problem is that it will shorten your FED


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> why do you need a new one? it's still valid till May 2015. Only problem is that it will shorten your FED


That is the Thing, I will need to activate my visa before June 2015. 
Anyway, one more question. Do I need to upload my and my wife's high school cert?
Thanks.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dr_max said:


> That is the Thing, I will need to activate my visa before June 2015.
> Anyway, one more question. Do I need to upload my and my wife's high school cert?
> Thanks.


no you don't


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

dr_max said:


> That is the Thing, I will need to activate my visa before June 2015.
> Anyway, one more question. Do I need to upload my and my wife's high school cert?
> Thanks.


Birth certificate is sufficient proof of birth date. What proof of your wife's functional English are you intending to provide?


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

getmeoutplz said:


> Birth certificate is sufficient proof of birth date. What proof of your wife's functional English are you intending to provide?


I included a statement that my wife's study in the bachelor degree was in English.


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

dr_max said:


> I included a statement that my wife's study in the bachelor degree was in English.


Good enough..good luck and keep us updated by your progress.


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi guys, hope you are all fine.
after the last incidents in egypt i think Migration isn`t a luxury anymore its a must do 

Anyway i got my 189 invitation on the 28th of november around 3:15 pm so "expatriate" you were wrong at the end its not 3:00 pm you missed 15 mins pal 

I contacted the embassy by email and got a replay stating that the only way to pay for the 189 visa is a credit card in the evisa lodgment inteface.

I went to my bank to raise my debit card ceiling to around 3500 AUD equivalent of Egyptian pounds. The customer service employee was very nice and helpful that thing is not allowed but she is trying and she sent an email to QNB HQ to allow the payment for me temporarily and she also offered me instant deposit of money in the debit card from my account.

Meanwhile i want to know the feasibility of a Thomas cook card (CIB right) is it fast to create? and i can deposit instantly and within how many days i can pay online?


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

I paid with Thomas Cook travel card.Takes 10 minutes to issue and you can deposit and pay on the same day. Best solution imo


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

You can create it from CIB or any Thomas cook branch (Travel Choice ) now.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> Hi guys, hope you are all fine.
> after the last incidents in egypt i think Migration isn`t a luxury anymore its a must do
> 
> Anyway i got my 189 invitation on the 28th of november around 3:15 pm so "expatriate" you were wrong at the end its not 3:00 pm* you missed 15 mins pal *
> ...


2albak eswed awy LOL

if you need help paying the visa let me know.


----------



## mohkam (Jul 19, 2013)

well... nice to see this threat...
Keep it up


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

mohkam said:


> well... nice to see this threat...
> Keep it up


No "threats" man  we are keeping it peaceful lol.


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

getmeoutplz said:


> You can create it from CIB or any Thomas cook branch (Travel Choice ) now.


Getmeoutplz it seems thats my best option now, since even my friend after he offered i felt he is hesitating (EGYPT  ) 

I checked thier website and found this "Daily Cash Withdrawal Limit	EGP 5,000"
CIB Prepaid MasterCard®

so how am i going to pay 3.5k AUD?

otherthan that it looks as an immediate payment option tommorow morning i might go.


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> 2albak eswed awy LOL
> 
> if you need help paying the visa let me know.


I`m so thankful man but no need to do this i`m not that desperate still.
i`m going to entirely close my QNB account they are a pile of garbage...
when you just can have a couple of shiny cards to fill your wallet while in the same time you can`t pay a simple 3500 USD payment its a failure bank.

When i asked the employee why Gold cards (credit) are allowed to do so if you claim the limits can`t be raised due to (fears of foreign currency exchange) she said "Visa Gold are different" i think actually that its a "credit" card is the only difference.


also please guys advice, i have some 25k EGP shall i use the chance of the very low AUD rates now (6.10 and fluctuating heavily!) and transfer some money from exchanges here in Alexandria?
or just take basic amount of dollars (like 1000 only) and keep the rest through banking and transfers/ international visa use


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> I`m so thankful man but no need to do this i`m not that desperate still. i`m going to entirely close my QNB account they are a pile of garbage... when you just can have a couple of shiny cards to fill your wallet while in the same time you can`t pay a simple 3500 USD payment its a failure bank. When i asked the employee why Gold cards (credit) are allowed to do so if you claim the limits can`t be raised due to (fears of foreign currency exchange) she said "Visa Gold are different" i think actually that its a "credit" card is the only difference. also please guys advice, i have some 25k EGP shall i use the chance of the very low AUD rates now (6.10 and fluctuating heavily!) and transfer some money from exchanges here in Alexandria? or just take basic amount of dollars (like 1000 only) and keep the rest through banking and transfers/ international visa use



AUD is decreasing against EGP because it is losing value against USD

EGP is dangerously losing value against USD so any gains made against AUD will disappear quickly


----------



## mohkam (Jul 19, 2013)

spiritstallion said:


> No "threats" man  we are keeping it peaceful lol.


LOOL.... Seems that the current affairs are hitting my mind badly


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

spiritstallion said:


> Getmeoutplz it seems thats my best option now, since even my friend after he offered i felt he is hesitating (EGYPT  )
> 
> I checked thier website and found this "Daily Cash Withdrawal Limit	EGP 5,000"
> CIB Prepaid MasterCard®
> ...


Firstly ,daily withdrawal from ATM =/= daily purchase limit. Daily purchase limit is none.

Secondly , (IELTS style) , I paid $6200 with it and I know a friend that used it to pay $6900 (family of 4) in 1 shot.


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

getmeoutplz said:


> Firstly ,daily withdrawal from ATM =/= daily purchase limit. Daily purchase limit is none.
> 
> Secondly , (IELTS style) , I paid $6200 with it and I know a friend that used it to pay $6900 (family of 4) in 1 shot.


I visited CIB today, this card is awesome, and the abnk as well. the card is active upon purchase!!! with no-limits purchasing power, without a personal bank account!!!!!
I uploaded funds and to my surprise she told me even funds has almost no delay!!!! for use online.

QNB is a PILE OF GARBAGE i`m closing my account completely i have a visa internet attached to my active bank account!!!!! this bank is so limited and i felt that i`m in an old governmental bank, beside the idiots open ceiling so easily for credit cards because credit cards are $$$ for them.


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

spiritstallion said:


> I visited CIB today, this card is awesome, and the abnk as well. the card is active upon purchase!!! with no-limits purchasing power, without a personal bank account!!!!!
> I uploaded funds and to my surprise she told me even funds has almost no delay!!!! for use online.
> 
> QNB is a PILE OF GARBAGE i`m closing my account completely i have a visa internet attached to my active bank account!!!!! this bank is so limited and i felt that i`m in an old governmental bank, beside the idiots open ceiling so easily for credit cards because credit cards are $$$ for them.


Told u that previous page (page 28 not 29)
Good luck


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

getmeoutplz said:


> Told u that previous page (page 28 not 29)
> Good luck


i paid just now after 18 hrs of depositing the money!!
Thanks to you to find the payment method.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> i paid just now after 18 hrs of depositing the money!! Thanks to you to find the payment method.


El3ab


----------



## Alexander86 (Nov 20, 2012)

Guys, how are u doing? I've been watching some replies going here and there and they were very beneficial to me so I just wanted to return the favor by sharing with you a good method I have found online to offer you a great airfare and baggage allowance. This is offered by the Australian international organisation for migration and their website is iomaustralia (dot) org /programme_fm (dot) htm. I just contacted them yesterday and we will see the output. ya molayen


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Alexander86 said:


> Guys, how are u doing? I've been watching some replies going here and there and they were very beneficial to me so I just wanted to return the favor by sharing with you a good method I have found online to offer you a great airfare and baggage allowance. This is offered by the Australian international organisation for migration and their website is iomaustralia (dot) org /programme_fm (dot) htm. I just contacted them yesterday and we will see the output. ya molayen


thanks ya basha

let me add : this is ONLY for one way ticket ..... so if you are going to validate the visa and coming back, no concessions will be made


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Alexander86 said:


> Guys, how are u doing? I've been watching some replies going here and there and they were very beneficial to me so I just wanted to return the favor by sharing with you a good method I have found online to offer you a great airfare and baggage allowance. This is offered by the Australian international organisation for migration and their website is iomaustralia (dot) org /programme_fm (dot) htm. I just contacted them yesterday and we will see the output. ya molayen



Thanks alot man 
I`m really amazed at the amount of care/ attention they give to migrants, when people here tell me that the Visa fee is a risky and huge amount of money (gamble) i laugh out.
Kindly, let us know how it ended? and whether its cheaper for real or what.

Anyway, i need basic help with 189 Documents,
For Age evidence is the Birth certificate translation is enough? or also add ID card translation +original scans?
also adding bank salary statement is a right idea as an added evidence for employment beside my certificate of Exp. ? National insurance record too (translated)

I want to upload ALL but the PCC +medicals (wont do the form 80 though).

Also regarding the PCC (feesh gena2y translated right? )how long is its validity in Egypt? i`m planning to do it one month from now if a CO isn`t yet assigned.
and how long are medicals validity.
because for me, i plan to land and stay ~2 weeks after the grant. so i don`t think validities will bother me.

I hope for a direct grant (as you know i`m jobless and i`m reaching a full year of unemployment) so forgive my details and tight optimizations for the process


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> Thanks alot man
> I`m really amazed at the amount of care/ attention they give to migrants, when people here tell me that the Visa fee is a risky and huge amount of money (gamble) i laugh out.
> Kindly, let us know how it ended? and whether its cheaper for real or what.
> 
> ...



BC + translation is ENOUGH

Social Insurance + Bank statements are good as well

Do Form 80, it's requested from 99% of Egyptians

PCC + translation, for immigration reasons, DIBP considers it valid for a year (even though it says valid for 3 months)

Meds are valid for a year as well


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Man if this forum has helped me, you alone can be credited for most of it 
how do you know that much!!!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> Man if this forum has helped me, you alone can be credited for most of it
> how do you know that much!!!


some people collect stamps, some collect coins, I collect information


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Closure of Canadian and British embassies. the reason is still "vague" never ever were bare threats alone enough to close an embassy! 
I hope my lovely and dear brothers in the Australian embassy won`t leave before they give me just a tiny stamp on my passport. you need a final stamp from the embassy after the grant? right Gents?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> Closure of Canadian and British embassies. the reason is still "vague" never ever were bare threats alone enough to close an embassy! I hope my lovely and dear brothers in the Australian embassy won`t leave before they give me just a tiny stamp on my passport. you need a final stamp from the embassy after the grant? right Gents?


 you don't need anything from them don't worry


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Any accountants here? an Egyptian friend with an Egyptian accounting degree needs some help on the assessment process, ICAA requires a summary of the subjects from the university (not just the transcript, they need the outline of each and every course).

Was anyone successful in getting this?


----------



## mkhadragy (Sep 15, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Any accountants here? an Egyptian friend with an Egyptian accounting degree needs some help on the assessment process, ICAA requires a summary of the subjects from the university (not just the transcript, they need the outline of each and every course).
> 
> Was anyone successful in getting this?


I got the index of syllabi from faculty of engineering Mansoura university for about 100 EGP, it looks the same as the document you are asking for although not from accounting major but it is still the same procedures you can even check it via university website: http://app1.mans.edu.eg/sas/visitor/course/ 
also : http://srv63.mans.edu.eg/eu/QA/show...&ScopeID=1.10.&AcadYR=35.5.45.&progID=1.2.399


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

mkhadragy said:


> I got the index of syllabi from faculty of engineering Mansoura university for about 100 EGP, it looks the same as the document you are asking for although not from accounting major but it is still the same procedures you can even check it via university website: http://app1.mans.edu.eg/sas/visitor/course/
> also : http://srv63.mans.edu.eg/eu/QA/show...&ScopeID=1.10.&AcadYR=35.5.45.&progID=1.2.399


No, not the list of syllabi, the outlines of each course (like a summary of what is taught in this course)


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> No, not the list of syllabi, the outlines of each course (like a summary of what is taught in this course)


This is called the Curriculum Booklet (Translation ??) . I got this big book from Ain Shams Engineering that describes every subject I studied. Our accountant friend can ask about it at his college.


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

#IllRideWithYou: Sydney Stands Up To Racism And Bigotry With One Beautiful Hashtag | Gizmodo Australia


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

The whole hostage case is disgusting and dumb i don`t know why we have too many sick stupid people?????
Why is he in sydney??? when you think of it "Jabhat Al Nusra" jihadists in Syria fighting bashar the guy is in Australia why is he there???? what did australia do to him but give him any kind of visa to stay and be treated 99% in an excellent way multiple times better than his own country?? or in other words what does the random people in an australian cafe has to do with your shiity Jabha???????? the banner what did you gain (for the faith) by showing it???
he thought people would drop on the ground saying "oh we believe in god" you are a very good example of a human being and you heavily influenced us to love your religion!! i don`t know and i can`t understand i swear motives /actions.... i used to have a beard and i love much to read in religion and understand and i have never found a motive to "think bad" of somebody else.....

anyway nothing nowadays is understandable ISIS, similar crap in Egypt nothing is understandable who is behind it??? how far is various intelligence is involved etc.. what the news says is how % correct.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

He's an Iranian Shiite MoFo who was charged for murdering his ex-wife and sexually assaulting 40 women !!! 


And you think,why was he free to roam the streets???


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Do you think any of these incidents, including the closure of the Egyptian consulate in Australia (heard that today somewhere) might affect current visa processing or future applicants?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> Do you think any of these incidents, including the closure of the Egyptian consulate in Australia (heard that today somewhere) might affect current visa processing or future applicants?


No it won't


----------



## KitKaat (Dec 6, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> He's an Iranian Shiite MoFo who was charged for murdering his ex-wife and sexually assaulting 40 women !!!
> 
> And you think,why was he free to roam the streets???


He's Iranian true, but not shiia ... he did convert to sunni when he flew from iran in 1996. But I don't believe he's muslim at all, he's just some of those scumbags around the world whose preform their extremism towards innocent people. Doesn't represent true islam. Thanks God most Australians here do understand the situation.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

KitKaat said:


> He's Iranian true, but not shiia ... he did convert to sunni when he flew from iran in 1996. But I don't believe he's muslim at all, he's just some of those scumbags around the world whose preform their extremism towards innocent people. Doesn't represent true islam. Thanks God most Australians here do understand the situation.


ِAccording to Wikipedia he converted a couple of weeks before the incident, and yes anyways, he only represents himself.


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

I contacted the only clinic in Alexandria for the examinations they only have a land line and they are not responding in working hours after many tries...
Do you think the embassy might help me with that? or only the one mentioned here in the official site are acceptable and nothing more?
Egypt


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> I contacted the only clinic in Alexandria for the examinations they only have a land line and they are not responding in working hours after many tries...
> Do you think the embassy might help me with that? or only the one mentioned here in the official site are acceptable and nothing more?
> Egypt


try to visit the clinic then ...... embassy won't do jack **** about it


----------



## Ahmed Ghanem (Dec 21, 2014)

Hello guys ,
I am a new member in your forum and I am willing to migrate with my wife but I'm so confused and have a lot of questions regarding my first step . I am a Communications & Electronics engineer working in the offshore field especially the commercial diving field and I have 7 years of experiences , did not got IELTS yet . My wife have a Bachelor of commerce - English department and with 7 years of experiences also and she is better in English , working as an Executive Secretary , Personal Assistant , Administration Assistant and Office Manager .
My first question is which of us should apply as a main applicant regarding the SOL and the points ?????


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

Ahmed Ghanem said:


> Hello guys ,
> I am a new member in your forum and I am willing to migrate with my wife but I'm so confused and have a lot of questions regarding my first step . I am a Communications & Electronics engineer working in the offshore field especially the commercial diving field and I have 7 years of experiences , did not got IELTS yet . My wife have a Bachelor of commerce - English department and with 7 years of experiences also and she is better in English , working as an Executive Secretary , Personal Assistant , Administration Assistant and Office Manager .
> My first question is which of us should apply as a main applicant regarding the SOL and the points ?????


I don't think there is a profession for your wife in SOL. I think you will have to be the main applicant. for 7 years experience you will need to score 7 minimun in all IELTS sections.


----------



## madel1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Hey there,
So happy to find Egyptian forum for people intending to say a big good bye to our beloved Egypt 
Anyways, I just have a question regarding the criminal record document, I think the validity here is 3 months ... so will the DIAC stick to this validity or keep on the 1 year validity?
thanks


----------



## El Hoss (May 9, 2014)

Dear the Expatriate...How R U doing brother 

I need your help, It is almost 60 days since my visa application, yet no any contacts...

Any advice?! Should I call them, wait,... !

Thanks ya kbeer


----------



## madel1 (Nov 10, 2014)

El Hoss said:


> Dear the Expatriate...How R U doing brother
> 
> I need your help, It is almost 60 days since my visa application, yet no any contacts...
> 
> ...



If you have uploaded all documents, then you may not be contacted at all specially if your documents are all fine. 

Heard of many cases .. granted their PR without even any notifications of assigned CO.
So no worries till the 3 months period passes.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

madel1 said:


> Hey there,
> So happy to find Egyptian forum for people intending to say a big good bye to our beloved Egypt
> Anyways, I just have a question regarding the criminal record document, I think the validity here is 3 months ... so will the DIAC stick to this validity or keep on the 1 year validity?
> thanks


yes it's valid for 1 year regardless of whatever mentioned on it, however your FED will be one year from the OLDEST PCC/Med for the entire family



El Hoss said:


> Dear the Expatriate...How R U doing brother
> 
> I need your help, It is almost 60 days since my visa application, yet no any contacts...
> 
> ...


Basha, 189 or 190? 189 is normal. Relax and sit back because holidays are coming in Australia

Don't call till the 3 months have passed


----------



## El Hoss (May 9, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Basha, 189 or 190? 189 is normal. Relax and sit back because holidays are coming in Australia
> 
> Don't call till the 3 months have passed


I am 189, Ok I am going to wait inshallah, I have nothing else to do anway...but to "relax"...I doubt I can 

Thanks very much


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

El Hoss said:


> I am 189, Ok I am going to wait inshallah, I have nothing else to do anway...but to "relax"...I doubt I can
> 
> Thanks very much


look at my timeline, took 10 weeks for CO allocation (and there were no holidays), then took about 2 months from that date for the grant (if you front-loaded everything, then probably it will take less)

Don't worry


----------



## El Hoss (May 9, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> look at my timeline, took 10 weeks for CO allocation (and there were no holidays), then took about 2 months from that date for the grant (if you front-loaded everything, then probably it will take less)
> 
> Don't worry


Right...I appreciate it

The problem is the anxiety U feel when U see the showers of CO allocations and grants falling everywhere on everyone including those who applied way after u...I understand that every case is unique as well as every country...but it is just that non preventable worry... 

Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

El Hoss said:


> Right...I appreciate it
> 
> The problem is the anxiety U feel when U see the showers of CO allocations and grants falling everywhere on everyone including those who applied way after u...I understand that every case is unique as well as every country...but it is just that non preventable worry...
> 
> Thanks


been there, felt that ...... I know how you feel ..... if you wanna feel better, look at the high risk applicants thread. we7med rabbena !! some people are waiting since 2012 ! esp. that you are in the last mile already


----------



## KitKaat (Dec 6, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> been there, felt that ...... I know how you feel ..... if you wanna feel better, look at the high risk applicants thread. we7med rabbena !! some people are waiting since 2012 ! esp. that you are in the last mile already




Eee wallah .. you are absolutely right. I am waiting since 2013


----------



## El Hoss (May 9, 2014)

KitKaat said:


> Eee wallah .. you are absolutely right. I am waiting since 2013 [/QUOTE
> 
> Inshallah you will get it soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

KitKaat said:


> Eee wallah .. you are absolutely right. I am waiting since 2013


it says the 189 processing time is 3 months how come you are waiting for over one year?

Anyway i didn`t upload all my documents yet (no medicals and currently translating PCC/birth cert.)

BTW i finally got in contact with the medicals clinic they asked me for a HAP ID or so
i checked the site so in my application i should click medical checks in the right side and then fill in those medical oaths then an ID will automatically be generated for my visa application? i should give this to the clinic?
i got worried for CO / response times as in your stories guys.. so i want to rush all my papers by end of this year.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> it says the 189 processing time is 3 months how come you are waiting for over one year?
> 
> Anyway i didn`t upload all my documents yet (no medicals and currently translating PCC/birth cert.)
> 
> ...


High risk applicants do not fall under the standard processing times. Look at the high risk applicants thread and you will see people who have waited even longer

yes for the HAP ID, then take it with you to the clinic along with your passport, copies of it, photos


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Do you mean i can just keep sitting at home for a year?? i`m jobless as i said before and was expecting CO in less than 6 weeks from now :/ and a grant in less than 3 months
why would the delays be??? also are the 65 points responsible for any priority processing?
this information is confusing i knew about high risk but didn`t think it could be like that!!

Also i have a previous visit to australia in my old passport it was a business visa could this be of any use in the application?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> Do you mean i can just keep sitting at home for a year?? i`m jobless as i said before and was expecting CO in less than 6 weeks from now :/ and a grant in less than 3 months
> why would the delays be??? also are the 65 points responsible for any priority processing?
> this information is confusing i knew about high risk but didn`t think it could be like that!!
> 
> Also i have a previous visit to australia in my old passport it was a business visa could this be of any use in the application?


Egyptians are not "high risk" per se. Calm down ..... breathe in, breathe out .... now u r OK 


there is no priority processing for 65 or even 600 points. 65 points mean faster invitation only.

Grant will happen in 3 months if you front loaded everything and a bit more than that if not


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Egyptians are not "high risk" per se. Calm down ..... breathe in, breathe out .... now u r OK


That magically worked for me  and i`ll front load all including medical by mid next week


----------



## Ahmed Ghanem (Dec 21, 2014)

*190 visa*

Hello guys , anyone here was granted the 190 visa ? I need a lot of help ... somebody help please


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

what help do u need? let's know


----------



## Ahmed Ghanem (Dec 21, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> what help do u need? let's know


First of all , I tried to know what kind of visa is suitable for my case and I found I can be eligible for the 190 visa to be nominated by South Australia as a DIVER (ANZSCO code : 399911 high availability) but while browsing the territory site I found the following requirement :
Financial capacity – sufficient funds to settle in South Australia.
which I can't understand.
Secondly , I don't want to begin my journey with the wrong step and as I am still so confused about the type of visa ,the first step I should take after IELTS popped up as one of my major problems.
This confusion in everything drive me crazy and make me feel stupid .
Anyway , I am lost and I can't find the right way regarding my case .
I need help , not from agents because I can't trust them.


----------



## El Hoss (May 9, 2014)

Just to keep this thread a live guidance for our fellow Egyptians applicants;

Guys..Alhamdulellah, I got my Visa Direct Grant today...

Please check my timeline..

Generally, and based on other Egyptians timelines, I can assume that the Direct grant process time for Egyptians could be around 70 or 75 days since Lodging/applying...provided that everything is uploaded upfront/in advance....

Best wishes webeltawfiq


----------



## mkhadragy (Sep 15, 2014)

El Hoss said:


> Just to keep this thread a live guidance for our fellow Egyptians applicants;
> 
> Guys..Alhamdulellah, I got my Visa Direct Grant today...
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate and safe travels soon ISA lane:


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

El Hoss said:


> Just to keep this thread a live guidance for our fellow Egyptians applicants;
> 
> Guys..Alhamdulellah, I got my Visa Direct Grant today...
> 
> ...


Congratulations ya Hoss  (Ohrob enta ya weld  )
P.S what is your program where are you going to land? and when? can you share with us
Atm i`m front loading all my docs just waiting for medicals (in alex there is a reservation for that clinic 2 weeks in advance!!!! such lame)


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> (in alex there is a reservation for that clinic 2 weeks in advance!!!! such lame)



Apparently the whole f***ing country is going to immigrate LOL ....... Dude, Australia hatlemm LOL ......


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Apparently the whole f***ing country is going to immigrate LOL ....... Dude, Australia hatlemm LOL ......


Just you wait ana warya aytam just want to see me on the plane and they are going to go crazy  some are even i planned everything for them free!! (God will prize me for it i`m sure) they have 8 yrs of exp. and below 32 of age so they can migrate without the 7 in IELTS 
( the hardest part for mainstream Egyptians)

Btw what is your plans well? where are you going to live? planning ahead online? (job search/ rental etc. etc)
same question if for you Getmeoutplz whast your plans? 
I find it fun to discuss plans as it may give me insight as what to do etc.

For me i`m planning to travel within 2-4 weeks of the grant.. and i can`t start searching for any job unless i get a grant so i`ll do it online try to land an interview to minimalize my wait time jobless in aussie


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi i have a little question regarding my Skills assessment, my qualification + 5.5 yrs of experience came positively assesed in one letter from Engineers australia.

for skills assessment i uploaded this letter as is.
Now for the overseas experience i uploaded : 
1- Certificate of experience from the employer.
2- Bank statements showing inbound salary for one year
3-National insurance query for my employment period until a week before i left.
Now how can i tell the CO or so that i also got those years assessed as relevant to my profession by EA?


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

spiritstallion;6114697..
Now how can i tell the CO or so that i also got those years assessed as relevant to my profession by EA?[/QUOTE said:


> Isn't that written on your EA letter ?


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey all you beeble will be moving to Australia once you guys get your grants?


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

getmeoutplz said:


> Isn't that written on your EA letter ?


Yes its written. but i uploaded this letter once as "evidence of skills assessment" you also did so? and it passed like that? they check the letter for recognized experience by EA as well? or i have to re upload it again as an overseas skilled evidence.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

prseeker said:


> Hey all you beeble will be moving to Australia once you guys get your grants?


Resident Egyptians will definitely move ASAP. Expat Egyptians, not really.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> View attachment 34425
> 
> 
> Yes its written. but i uploaded this letter once as "evidence of skills assessment" you also did so? and it passed like that? they check the letter for recognized experience by EA as well? or i have to re upload it again as an overseas skilled evidence.


this is both skills and experience assessment, you can upload in both


----------



## AMBMWO (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks the TheExpatriate for making this thread.

A further comment on SpiritStallion's assesment letter. My EA assessment only mentioned my qualifications but none regarding my work experience.

Are they also supposed to assess the years of experience I claimed?

Best regards


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

AMBMWO said:


> Thanks the TheExpatriate for making this thread.
> 
> A further comment on SpiritStallion's assesment letter. My EA assessment only mentioned my qualifications but none regarding my work experience.
> 
> ...


not mandatory, but would be better


----------



## abdelhameed (Dec 11, 2014)

hi TheExpatriate ,
thanks for your effort. 

I really need a help from your experience:
I am now working in my country as site engineer and some management roles like estimating,planning,scheduling,contract review to meet project deadlines, about 3 years experience.
my study background is bachelor of engineering (civil),i am going to finish a diploma in project management the next may, studding IELTS nowadays .
my questions:
1: Do I have a chance to get a job in project management .
2: Indian guy say to me he doesn't know if Diploma accepted for Vetassess and by the way my job title in my company is (civil engineer). which will appear in document from my employer. they will not mention anything about management 
so if apply for EA Are some of the difficulties will face me in finding a job?in management ? 
thanks in advance


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

1- no idea about the job market, sorry .... 

2- why VETASSESS? you are a Site Engineer and you need EA to assess you.


There is absolutely no link between assessment, job code, and your later job in Australia.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

and usually, getting management jobs in technical fields (IT, Engineering ...etc.) for newcomers to the country is quite difficult. 

You may need to downgrade a step or two for a couple of years before working in management. I am an IT Programs Manager and I cannot even dream about getting such a job there, probably I will get a business analyst/system analyst job for a few years before jumping up again.


However, again, this is not the Gulf, your visa will not say your occupation code !


----------



## abdelhameed (Dec 11, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> 1- no idea about the job market, sorry ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for fast respond,
i read a lot about civil engineers job market and almost i find about design etc, as site engineer i think its extremely difficult to find a job you must have a certification for safety and we study all things almost in Arabic so i think it will be a huge risk to seek for a civil site engineer my own opinion don't no any one had the experience before 

2- why VETASSESS? you are a Site Engineer and you need EA to assess you.
because VETASSESS have assessment about management which i am studding and hope to work in this field.
any preivious experince about Egyptian civil engineer will be appreciate
really thanks.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Just get assessed as an engineer, forget about VETASSESS and this BS, get your visa, then pursue your dream there.

You might need to take a lower job for a few years. Management for a newcomer is difficult I am telling you


----------



## abdelhameed (Dec 11, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> and usually, getting management jobs in technical fields (IT, Engineering ...etc.) for newcomers to the country is quite difficult.
> 
> You may need to downgrade a step or two for a couple of years before working in management. I am an IT Programs Manager and I cannot even dream about getting such a job there, probably I will get a business analyst/system analyst job for a few years before jumping up again.
> 
> ...


that what i am asking about thanks mate :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

Hiii friends, 

I really feel happy to be in a forum with egyptians. Really i was feeling lonly in the fight for visa. Hope you all best wishes and me too. 

My case is that i have been working in saudi arabia for more than 3.5 years and although i'm still working in it , my sponsor gave me experience letter with the full requirements from DIBP " period, working hours , job title, salary , 5 duties, etc... " and i have attested it from ministry of foreign affairs. Finally i was assessed from EA as electrical engineer 23331

I am still worrying because as i saw in expat forum , it is always required to provide taxation record, while in saudi arabia there is no taxation at all. However, i can provide group payment slip for all my employment period and bank statement for certain period only, when i was given my salary through a bank account.

My question is do you think that these documents are enough as evidence to my employment there ?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Pay slips or bank statements with salary transfer are good enough


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you " THE EXPATRIATE"

Is it enough to submit one payment slip for group of months " group certificate " ?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Hisham Al Said said:


> Thank you " THE EXPATRIATE"
> 
> Is it enough to submit one payment slip for group of months " group certificate " ?


I did both ...... one consolidated payslip for one employer, separate payslips for another employer, and it went through


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

I think it is very close to what l'm planning to do . Thanks


----------



## El Hoss (May 9, 2014)

Slam Aleekom,

Has anyone managed to travel to Australia from Egypt with only the electronic visa (i.e. no passport label)? Is it going to be sufficient evidence for the Egyptian authorities at the airport or is it safer to have the label?

Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

El Hoss said:


> Slam Aleekom,
> 
> Has anyone managed to travel to Australia from Egypt with only the electronic visa (i.e. no passport label)? Is it going to be sufficient evidence for the Egyptian authorities at the airport or is it safer to have the label?
> 
> Thanks


I know many people who travelled without it, but since you and I know that the Cairo Airport staff have an IQ in the single digits range, plus the fact that having the label is good for other reasons (you won't have to carry around copies of grant letters in Australia to sign up for bank account, Medicare, Centrelink ..etc.), plus some countries like Turkey will give you visa upon arrival if you have the label, I would say spending $150 AUD more won't kill you after you have already invested thousands of dollars into the matter


----------



## El Hoss (May 9, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> I know many people who travelled without it, but since you and I know that the Cairo Airport staff have an IQ in the single digits range, plus the fact that having the label is good for other reasons (you won't have to carry around copies of grant letters in Australia to sign up for bank account, Medicare, Centrelink ..etc.), plus some countries like Turkey will give you visa upon arrival if you have the label, I would say spending $150 AUD more won't kill you after you have already invested thousands of dollars into the matter


Yes..the problem is that I have been trying to get in contact with the Australian mission in Cairo through emails without any success... I wanted to know the procedures for obtaining the label and still waiting for the response...

Surely, I will go for your ever valuable advices


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

El Hoss said:


> Yes..the problem is that I have been trying to get in contact with the Australian mission in Cairo through emails without any success... I wanted to know the procedures for obtaining the label and still waiting for the response...
> 
> Surely, I will go for your ever valuable advices


Fill Form 1405, print a copy of your grant letter, and take it with your original passport to the embassy.


If you want to be sure, call (+202) 2770 6666 from 9.00am to 11.00am, Sunday to Thursday


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> I know many people who travelled without it, but since you and I know that the Cairo Airport staff have an IQ in the single digits range, plus the fact that having the label is good for other reasons (you won't have to carry around copies of grant letters in Australia to sign up for bank account, Medicare, Centrelink ..etc.), plus some countries like Turkey will give you visa upon arrival if you have the label, I would say spending $150 AUD more won't kill you after you have already invested thousands of dollars into the matter


Out of curiosity, is there any country gives visa on arrival or a tourist visa if you have the PR label in the passport?
Thanks.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dr_max said:


> Out of curiosity, is there any country gives visa on arrival or a tourist visa if you have the PR label in the passport?
> Thanks.


Turkey


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Turkey


I missed the word other in my writing. To my knowledge New Zealand as well, any other country?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dr_max said:


> I missed the word other in my writing. To my knowledge New Zealand as well, any other country?


NZ doesn't need a label. 


Of course having the label when you apply for other visas like US, Europe ...etc. will make your situation better


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

SA,

Is it a problem if my address in the PCC is different from my passport and other papers?
the problem is that PCC was based on my national ID card and that is dated information, and i already uploaded my file except medicals.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> SA,
> 
> Is it a problem if my address in the PCC is different from my passport and other papers?
> the problem is that PCC was based on my national ID card and that is dated information


My PCC mentioned I still live in Egypt, I live in the UAE, and it went through. Don't worry


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

I don`t know what to give you other than likes  i hope when i finish and have some experience with migration procedures that i can help others from time to time 1/2 of what you are doing.


----------



## KitKaat (Dec 6, 2014)

abdelhameed said:


> You must see what he is doing in the Arabic group on Facebook , he answers every one without any delay, The Expatriate,YOU ARE THE BEST ,
> with your effort I complete every missing information , and don't forget ofcourse getmeoutplz, he helps me a lot ,
> you are such a great person.
> thanks for both of you.


Indeed he's really a great person ...


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks guys.


----------



## AMBMWO (Nov 25, 2014)

Can someone post the link to the Arabic group on fb?


----------



## AMBMWO (Nov 25, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Pay slips or bank statements with salary transfer are good enough


Would a certificate of experience from my previous employer (4 years ago) without payslips be enough (my bank statement only covers the past 6 months showing salary transfers of my current job) or pay slips of all years is a requirement?

Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

AMBMWO said:


> Would a certificate of experience from my previous employer (4 years ago) without payslips be enough (my bank statement only covers the past 6 months showing salary transfers of my current job) or pay slips of all years is a requirement?
> 
> Thanks


No, letter of reference is not a sufficient proof of employment


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Group? where ?


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> Group? where ?


dear brother, how r u??
do you mind sending me your CDR so i can read it and see how the connection between the CE and the compentancy elements is done and how the paragraphing is done...i will not use it in my CDR i just need to read a CDR which was positively assessed.....and please rewrite your phone number to me again because i remember u wrote it here for me be4 but i cannot find it ...i need to ask u about some details if u donot mind....and good luck with ur grant


----------



## musfiq (Jan 14, 2015)

spiritstallion said:


> Do you mean i can just keep sitting at home for a year?? i`m jobless as i said before and was expecting CO in less than 6 weeks from now :/ and a grant in less than 3 months
> why would the delays be??? also are the 65 points responsible for any priority processing?
> this information is confusing i knew about high risk but didn`t think it could be like that!!
> 
> Also i have a previous visit to australia in my old passport it was a business visa could this be of any use in the application?


I want to share my own experience about 189 visa. I have lodged my visa application on May 25, 2014 and till now haven't received my visa though it suppose to take three months for completed application to be finalized. I knocked the case officer twice after five months they are telling health, character, security, and other necessary checks are going on where some third parties are involved too and advised to keep patience!!! 

I don't know how long will it take to get the intended result?


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

thanks, i think this group will be helpful to all of us. good luck Egyptians

i still worry about my employment history. 

can salary slip alongside with experience letter " without bank statement " be sufficient proof of employment ?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

musfiq said:


> I want to share my own experience about 189 visa. I have lodged my visa application on May 25, 2014 and till now haven't received my visa though it suppose to take three months for completed application to be finalized. I knocked the case officer twice after five months they are telling health, character, security, and other necessary checks are going on where some third parties are involved too and advised to keep patience!!!
> 
> I don't know how long will it take to get the intended result?


what countries did you visit and/or live in? where are you from? where do you live now?


----------



## ahossam (Jan 20, 2015)

Hello guys,

First post for me here and the effort is really appreciated and helpful in this forum

A quick question. I frontloaded almost everything, at least from my knowledge, including Form80, meds, and other stuff.

One of my documents was the HR letter of my company showing the monthly salary I take. Should I have to get and upload a bank statement showing the same or not? I just don't want to upload things that are not necessary while I am in the 56th day after lodging my application. At the same time, I want everything to look ok for the CO to directly grant me the VISA.

What do you think?

Much appreciated,
AH


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ahossam said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> First post for me here and the effort is really appreciated and helpful in this forum
> 
> ...



an HR Letter is not a sufficient evidence of employment, you need as many evidences of the following in addition to it : 

1- Contract
2- Social Insurance papers
3- Payslips
4- Bank statements showing salary transfers (doesn't have to exactly match the salary mentioned in the HR letter )


Moreover, why did you upload an HR letter mentioning salary? you are not applying for a credit card  .... you only need a letter mentioning period of employment, job title, job description (Roles, responsibilities, duties ...etc.), ...etc.


----------



## ahossam (Jan 20, 2015)

Hello TheExpatriate,

Thanks for your quick response

I didn't know that I should upload all these, however I can upload the following:

1. A bank statement from HSBC that I can get this week
2. Payment slips extracted from my company's HR Tool. My problem is that I changed my bank from NSGB (QNB now) to HSBC and this is not reflected on the payslips. Do you think this would be noticed and queried by the CO?
3. What would be the use of sending the contract? I have it of course, but the HR letter is already suffiecient to prove that I am working in the company.

I also got the HR letter with the salary as it was mentioned in the immi site in the list of required documents. I did it and got a certified copy again although I got the assessment at ACS with the normal one

Many thanks,
AH


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

HR Letter is insufficient, anyone can cook up one.

You do not need *a* bank statement, you need bank statement*s* showing salary transfer, preferably one at the beginning of employment, one recent, and one or two per year for every year in between

Contract is also another proof.

Discrepancy in bank name could be explained that you changed the bank but your HR System is glitching


----------



## AMBMWO (Nov 25, 2014)

Hello, 

Can someone shed some light on the verification call. Who calls, who do they call and what do they ask about?

thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

AMBMWO said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone shed some light on the verification call. Who calls, who do they call and what do they ask about?
> 
> thanks


an LEIO (locally engaged integrity officer) with the Australian Embassy calls your employer to ask them about your employment + sends them a copy of the letter to authenticate it.

If they fail to contact the employer, they will contact you, ask you a few questions, then ask you for help to connect them with the employer


This is a random process and doesn't happen to everyone, but if you used "fabricated" documents, you will be screwed


----------



## AMBMWO (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I got my grant today.

I had first lodged my visa on September 25, 2014 which was refused because I got my EOI before receiving my EA skills assessment ( I was a member and though that was enough).

While depressing, thanks to TheExpatriate, I lodged it again on November 29, 2015 and got a direct grant today without any verification calls or further documents requested.

Thanks TheExpatriate and good luck to the rest!


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

AMBMWO said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Mabroook
Which Visa, 189 or 190?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

AMBMWO said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant today.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club man, and congrats .....

I admire your strength and your rise from your fall. THUMBS UP, MATE !


----------



## AMBMWO (Nov 25, 2014)

dr_max said:


> Congratulations! Mabroook
> Which Visa, 189 or 190?


Thanks! 189


----------



## abdelhameed (Dec 11, 2014)

AMBMWO said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant today.
> 
> ...


Congratulation,


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Mabrook! Conrgratz!

Are you "madl" Mechanical Eng. in the visa tracker sheet here : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277 1/12/2014

Wether its you or not congratz man 
i`m in 5th of december so i expect a CO/Grant before the end of the week  1st of december got grants todays. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ahossam (Jan 20, 2015)

Alf mabrouk ... and congratulations to all our fellow Egyptians who got their VISAs .. 

When I missed being taken by order as in the visa tracker, I thought it's something related to Egyptians in general. Then it was good to know that Egyptians are still being picked up normally 

I am the one called 'AA' in the visa tracker on Nov. 25th, waiting curiously, and fingers crossed  Hopefully, I get the visa within the next couple of days as I started to get worried already.

Wishing all of you best of luck isA,

AH


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

ahossam said:


> Alf mabrouk ... and congratulations to all our fellow Egyptians who got their VISAs ..
> 
> When I missed being taken by order as in the visa tracker, I thought it's something related to Egyptians in general. Then it was good to know that Egyptians are still being picked up normally
> 
> ...


Congratulations!! Mabroook for the grant.


----------



## ahossam (Jan 20, 2015)

dr_max said:


> Congratulations!! Mabroook for the grant.


Thanks a lot dr_max

Finally, I got the grant this morning el7amd lellah after a long wait. Looking forward to my first visit to Australia isA.

And wishing all of you guys out there all luck in getting yours isA.

Regards,
AH


----------



## ahossam (Jan 20, 2015)

By the way,

I am 100% open to helping anyone with all the information I have or could get for him/her.

Best of luck,
AH


----------



## El Hoss (May 9, 2014)

Hi everyone, Salam aleekom

Just returned from my initial entry landing trip.... 

I landed at Brisbane then took a domestic Virgin airlines flight to the beautiful city of Sydney where the family and I spent a magnificent week..

It was quite a trip really!!...Guys; Australia is indeed such an amaaazing place...people are so friendly, always smiling and willing to give help. Weather was perfect despite a number of limited showers in the last two days. I did not go through any formalities as it was only a short visit of pure enjoyment. 

I already started counting days for the time my foot will step in the Land Down Under again for the permanent stay.

I will be writing about what I saw and experienced during the short visit in the coming days, but I am surely ready to answer any related questions for those packing for their landing..


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

welcome back to the forum El Hoss


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Nice.... but please tell us of the fun time you spent i`m all ears!

7amot ya 3alam!! should get the grant i`m bored as hell.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> Nice.... but please tell us of the fun time you spent i`m all ears!
> 
> 7amot ya 3alam!! should get the grant i`m bored as hell.


You need to Serelax (typo intended) ...... it will come on time  bolobeef me (typo intended)


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

Welcome back El Hoss.

I have an idea of creating a WhatApp group for us. Do you agree?
If yes, PM your mobile number to added. I nominate TheExpatriate to be the admin.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dr_max said:


> Welcome back El Hoss.
> 
> I have an idea of creating a WhatApp group for us. Do you agree?
> If yes, PM your mobile number to added. I nominate TheExpatriate to be the admin.


pass me your #s in a pvt message so I can add you to a group then guys ..... I will use my Egyptian # for that


----------



## tarekshabib (Oct 23, 2014)

*Police check*

Salamo Alaikom,

Hello everyone, is there is any one here tried to get a Police check from KSA as he/she spent more than 12 months in the past 10 years. 

they said it takes 6 months (If I am lucky)  as long as I am not a Saudi Citizen.

please if any body went through this process let me know to start ASAP.

Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

tarekshabib said:


> Salamo Alaikom,
> 
> Hello everyone, is there is any one here tried to get a Police check from KSA as he/she spent more than 12 months in the past 10 years.
> 
> ...


DIBP knows it's impossible to get for non-citizen ex-residents. You need to provide your final exit visa + letter of end of service from your last employer in KSA


----------



## tarekshabib (Oct 23, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> DIBP knows it's impossible to get for non-citizen ex-residents. You need to provide your final exit visa + letter of end of service from your last employer in KSA


I am sorry it is my fault that I did not clarify that I am currently a resident in KSA  and I am preparing the needed documents.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

tarekshabib said:


> I am sorry it is my fault that I did not clarify that I am currently a resident in KSA  and I am preparing the needed documents.


who told you 6 months?????? All my friends got it in no time 

You just need a letter from the Australian Embassy in Riyadh, then you need to stamp it from Saudi Ministry of Foreign Affairs, then use it to get the police clearance


----------



## madel1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Heyy Guys, Just wondering if anyone lodged a visa on 1st of dec 014 or later and didnt get a grant or at least CO assign? please feed me back


----------



## tarekshabib (Oct 23, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> who told you 6 months?????? All my friends got it in no time
> 
> You just need a letter from the Australian Embassy in Riyadh, then you need to stamp it from Saudi Ministry of Foreign Affairs, then use it to get the police clearance


check this link

immi.gov.au/Help/Locations/Pages/Saudi-Arabia.aspx

it is mentioned that :
Processing time: approximately two weeks or more for citizens and six months for non-citizens.

I contacted the Australian embassy but, they do not have any idea about the duration. all what they got is that if the CO asked for the certificate we will give you the letter for free if not you will pay.

I will try to go to the Police station and find out about the duration.


----------



## deyab219 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hello everyone, just came a cross this forum, liked it a lot, wishing you all the best,

I have been through the same journey, I got my visa back in 2013, preparing for the final move by end of Jul 15


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Direct Grant ألحمد لله


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Mabroook spiritstallion


----------



## tarekshabib (Oct 23, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> Direct Grant ألحمد لله


Congratulations !!


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> Direct Grant ألحمد لله


Alf Mabrooook.
Congratulations.


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> pass me your #s in a pvt message so I can add you to a group then guys ..... I will use my Egyptian # for that


Hey,

Is the WhatApp group on?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dr_max said:


> Hey,
> 
> Is the WhatApp group on?


waiting to collect enough phone #s to start one. Received only two so far


----------



## FaridK (Jul 30, 2014)

hi guys 
TheExpatriate WOW it has grown a lot since my last visit to the forum  great effort bro 
quick update, i'm landing end of March/mid April 
keep you posted guys with my feedback 

hope you all quick grant, and hold on guys... this journey is not for fainted hearts... 
put all your demons in the jar and wait.... eventually what was written shall be done


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

*Grant*

Dear all,

I am very happy to say that I have got my grant today Alhamdlillah. The two pending documents were my Saudi PCC and wife's PCC. As I am not a resident in Saudi, I could not get the Saudi PCC, so they asked for three things to replace it:
- Scans of the Saudi visa and exit stamp (since it was in Arabic, translation was required).
- A Letter from my previous employer (in addition to the employment letter I have submitted) stating my good conduct (I tried but my previous employer did not reply, so I included my email print as an evidence).
- A Character Statutory Declaration to be signed at the Australian embassy.

After submitting the documents, I called them (the number is included in the forum) to confirm receiving my files and that they satisfy their requirements. One hour later, I got the grant emails.

I have special thanks to TheExpatriate who helped me a lot during the process.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Mabrook


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Mabrook


Allah Yebarik Feek.


----------



## abdelhameed (Dec 11, 2014)

dr_max said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am very happy to say that I have got my grant today Alhamdlillah. The two pending documents were my Saudi PCC and wife's PCC. As I am not a resident in Saudi, I could not get the Saudi PCC, so they asked for three things to replace it:
> - Scans of the Saudi visa and exit stamp (since it was in Arabic, translation was required).
> ...




alf mbroooook .


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

abdelhameed said:


> alf mbroooook .


Allah Yebarik Feek.


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> waiting to collect enough phone #s to start one. Received only two so far


Dear TheExpatriate,
We can start the group with numbers you have got. More people can join later.
Thank you.


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

Hii 
i applied on subclass 189 and my wife is non-migrating and is pregnant in the first 2 months. So, we cannot attend the chest x ray test for her. Do you think the co will defer my application until the birth of my child ?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Hisham Al Said said:


> Hii
> i applied on subclass 189 and my wife is non-migrating and is pregnant in the first 2 months. So, we cannot attend the chest x ray test for her. Do you think the co will defer my application until the birth of my child ?


You made a big mistake by adding her as non-migrating. I recommend you request adding her as a FULL dependent


You can always request deferred X-Ray, and actually, if she has only lived in Egypt in the last 5 years, she can be exempted, because Egypt is Medium-Risk country .... but again, if you add her as a migrating dependent, I'd recommend asking for the application to be put on hold and your child be added after birth as well .....


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you for your reply 

Actually we was living in egypt . But now, she is living with me in saudi arabia for only one month. 
Is ksa also a mid range risky for TB ? And how can i know that ?, as it is not clear on the website.
Instead, i am trying to help her in the ielts test to get the threshold of basic english level. May be we still have enough time if the application is deferred.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Do NOT waive the X-Ray and get the application going now

Add her as a secondary applicant, you will pay AUD $1760, and then with the pregnancy report, you will defer everything and have enough time for English. Also the newborn will be added FOR FREE (only needs to do medicals) .... 

Btw PTE-A is available in KSA and she needs only 30 out of 90 OVERALL (not in each band) and is way easier than IELTS


Now let's say you do NOT add her as a secondary applicant, you get your visa, then you have to travel AND settle there, find work, find an apartment/house, pay around $6000 for your wife and kid, repeat medicals and PCCs for both of them, and YOUR PCC, wait one and a half year for the application to process, then you can bring them in .....


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Saudi Arabia is medium as well


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you very much 

You really make me change my mind . I will wait the case officer allocation and ask to defer my application


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Good 

the correct wording to use with the CO is "defer medicals due to pregnancy and keep the application on hold"


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

And ask him to add my wife as full dependant and make it eligible to have basic english (4.5 overall in ielts). Then i will add the new born child to the application as a full dependent after delivery (isa) without fee. 
I wish it will go through. Please, pray for me


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

you can add your wife then she can take IELTS or PTE whenever she wants before delivery ..... it's not a prerequisite to add her


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

Dear expatriate and all egyptians

thanks all for the help you are gving to the people here

my husband is mechanical engineer graduated 2005, he passed the ielts with 6.5 over all
now we finished writing the cdr, cv, experince letters from the compnies, cpd..

i am afraid about something that sometimes they decrease the experince years , what should we do to avoid this before sending the docs

also should we send any bank statements to EA?

for the payment we checked the fees we found big table 


which one is ours and what is the GST


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

Hiiii

In general, EA don't decrease the employment record as long as it is relevant to the nominated occupation and it is matched with their criteria for the assessment process. 
Now, regarding fee, i think now the total fee for both qualification and emplyment assessment are beyond 940 AUD for overseas applicant


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

GST is the transportation fee inside australia. If you are overseas, no need to pay it


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

thanks alot for your help

could you send me the link for the fees and inform me which one is the one i should pay pls

also do you think all the docs is enough or should we send bank statement also?


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

i mean which one of those

Fee Excl. GST ($AU) Fee Incl. GST ($AU)
Standard Competency Demonstration Report $635.00 $698.50
Competency Demonstration Report
+ Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment (+ $255 Excl. GST)
$890.00 $979.00


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

actually i am really confused about Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment

what is this ?should i apply for it or not?what is the advantage from this?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

yasmeenaaa said:


> i mean which one of those
> 
> Fee Excl. GST ($AU) Fee Incl. GST ($AU)
> Standard Competency Demonstration Report $635.00 $698.50
> ...


You will pay the Excluding GST fee since you are not in Australia



yasmeenaaa said:


> actually i am really confused about Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment
> 
> what is this ?should i apply for it or not?what is the advantage from this?


You can proceed without it. It's not mandatory


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

thanks so much for your reply

could you tell me what is this option about if you know
and what is the advantage from it


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

can any one reply me because i will upload the documents and pay today


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

Employment assessment from EA is not mandatory but it will make you in a good position in your application. I mean if there is any problem with this experience and the assessors informed you with it, you can fix it before submitting the application or if necessary you can avert claiming point for this experience. Personally, i made it and they didn't cut any period.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

thanks hisham so much

so it needs any documents or sign or just i will pay the extra money


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

pls reply alll i need help because i will upload today


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

Just pay the extra fee, complete the application form and attach your relevant document. But please read it carefully as they have very strict rules for the reference letter. 

Also, don't be anxious as you can submit now the standard assessment and whenever you finish your employment documents, you can submit additional assessment request and pay later.

Good luck


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

do you still remember if they need third party to approve this letter or just normal experince letter with the data


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

also pls is it different than the experience letter another letter or the same letter


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

I submitted experience letter and it was satisfying. I also made a third party declaration (el shahr elakari) and got all my documents attested from MOFA in egypt and saudi arabia. Although it is not mandatory, it may put you in a good position. Instead, you can submit employment contract, offers, salary slips, bank statements or social insurance extract. Try to support your claims as much as you can. But for EA , REFERENCE LETTER is the crucial document for accrediting experience.


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

But till now, i don't know what is the difference between reference letter and experience certificate. But don't worry, both are accepted by EA. Please be careful that the most important thing in this stage is the CDR and your qualifications as the assessor will nominate your occupation depending on them.
Good luck


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

i am so sorry to bother you but to make it clear we should make letter from the company same as the experience letter and take stamp or something from (el shahr elakari) and also send bank statement for salary correct?
if yes and he worked in 2 companies shall i make 2 letter from the two companies?


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

Hisham Al Said said:


> But till now, i don't know what is the difference between reference letter and experience certificate. But don't worry, both are accepted by EA. Please be careful that the most important thing in this stage is the CDR and your qualifications as the assessor will nominate your occupation depending on them.
> Good luck


exactly thats what make us so confused it looks the same as the experience letter so should i make new letter as reference letter or if i submit the experience letter to el shahr el akary is enough


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

You can use experience letter and make the notarzation


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

hisham al said said:


> you can use experience letter and make the notarzation



thanks alottttttttttt for your help


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

No need for notarization guys

You need the letter of reference OR statutory declaration from a colleague for each company, but not both. 

Letter of reference OR SD should include all details about your country of employment, employment dates, job description (not just job title), hours (full time or part time), on company letterhead including company contacts, and with the name and signature of the author.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

Isn't this similar to the experience letter? Where is the different i don't get it?


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

I havd some concern.
Just from 3 days i have received two missed calls early morning from mobile number statring with +60****** and i couldn't be able to answer the call because i was sleeping. Do you think that this number is related to an australian high commission in connection with my application?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Hisham Al Said said:


> I havd some concern.
> Just from 3 days i have received two missed calls early morning from mobile number statring with +60****** and i couldn't be able to answer the call because i was sleeping. Do you think that this number is related to an australian high commission in connection with my application?


Australia is +61 not +60 ...... +60 is Malaysia

Which AHC are you talking about? there is no AHC in Egypt (it's an embassy), and an embassy in Egypt would call from +20-2 

unless of course, you live in Malaysia !


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

I was thinking that it might be a call from the department or another representative in australia. 
But i heared before that there are verification teams outside australia. Is that true?


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

I am living in KSA and i called the department office in KSA before to get the letter for PCC in saudi arabia.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Hisham Al Said said:


> I was thinking that it might be a call from the department or another representative in australia.
> But i heared before that there are verification teams outside australia. Is that true?





Hisham Al Said said:


> I am living in KSA and i called the department office in KSA before to get the letter for PCC in saudi arabia.


verification teams are local. I got verified by the Australian Embassy in Cairo (I live in Dubai, but since DIBP wanted to check my past employment in Egypt, that's why it was the Embassy in Cairo)

so you won't get verified by the AHC in Malaysia while you're in Saudi Arabia (unless you worked in Malaysia in the past for instance)

Moreover, you did not call DIBP in Saudi Arabia. There is no such office, you called the Australian Embassy in Saudi Arabia, which is under DFAT not DIBP


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

Did they go to your company in Egypt through the embassy?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

yasmeenaaa said:


> Did they go to your company in Egypt through the embassy?


yes they called both companies through the embassy


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

. Very skillful ; )


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

But when i called him he told me this is the department office in saudi arabia


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Hisham Al Said said:


> But when i called him he told me this is the department office in saudi arabia


yes, DFAT not DIBP ...... another department


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes, i remembered that the portal of his email was ***@dfat*** something like that


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Hisham Al Said said:


> Yes, i remembered that the portal of his email was ***@dfat*** something like that


Exactly my point  ...... Embassy or High Commission = DFAT, not DIBP ...


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

I'be been on this forum for a couple of months now and this is the first time I've noticed this thread. After going through a few pages I found it to be the most informative single thread that I've seen here.

Thank you guys.


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

Hii everyone,
I just have received an email from brisbane GSM team requesting my cv , pcc , medicals , and form 1221, although i submitted form 80 from 2 days.

Do you think that it is good sign ?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Hisham Al Said said:


> Hii everyone,
> I just have received an email from brisbane GSM team requesting my cv , pcc , medicals , and form 1221, although i submitted form 80 from 2 days.
> 
> Do you think that it is good sign ?


Don't worry at all  

I was asked for 80 and 1221, while my wife was asked for 80 only ...... 

PCC and Medicals is always a good sign


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

Now i will submit my cv, form 1221 and all PCC's that i am eligible for. Then i will send him the pregnancy report and ask to defer the decision 
Please pray for me


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Hisham Al Said said:


> Now i will submit my cv, form 1221 and all PCC's that i am eligible for. Then i will send him the pregnancy report and ask to defer the decision
> Please pray for me


Ask to defer Meds and PCCs ..... don't give them now


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

Any body here has experience with Points Test Advice?

I applied for PTA over a month ago, qualifications only, when I received the invitation I sent Vetassess an urgency request that was accepted on the first of April, yet the application is still in progress. Should I send them an email or it's ok to wait? I don't want to risk lodging the visa until I get the results.


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

k.kashwaa said:


> Any body here has experience with Points Test Advice?
> 
> I applied for PTA over a month ago, qualifications only, when I received the invitation I sent Vetassess an urgency request that was accepted on the first of April, yet the application is still in progress. Should I send them an email or it's ok to wait? I don't want to risk lodging the visa until I get the results.


You said PTA qualifications only, you did not include work experience?
So, why you are doing the PTA?
In addition, I can see from your signature that you have done your skill assessment with ACS, is that right?


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

dr_max said:


> You said PTA qualifications only, you did not include work experience?
> So, why you are doing the PTA?
> In addition, I can see from your signature that you have done your skill assessment with ACS, is that right?


I took the RPL route for my ACS assessment, ACS didn't assess my bachelor because it's not ICT related "veterinary medicine", no mention of it came in the outcome letter. That's why I'm doing PTA as well so that I may claim 15 points for my bachelor.


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

k.kashwaa said:


> I took the RPL route for my ACS assessment, ACS didn't assess my bachelor because it's not ICT related "veterinary medicine", no mention of it came in the outcome letter. That's why I'm doing PTA as well so that I may claim 15 points for my bachelor.


Personally, I do not think you need that. Normally, PTA is done for experience as it is sometime subjective (to say if it is totally relevant to the occupation). However, this is not the case for degrees (except rare cases).

Anyway, as you have already applied and paid, then I suggest to sent them an email or call them to check the status of your application. With VETASSESS I had to call several times to have my application done. I will not forget the last time I called them where the VETASSESS agent turned out to be from EGYPT.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dr_max said:


> Personally, I do not think you need that. Normally, PTA is done for experience as it is sometime subjective (to say if it is totally relevant to the occupation). However, this is not the case for degrees (except rare cases).
> 
> Anyway, as you have already applied and paid, then I suggest to sent them an email or call them to check the status of your application. With VETASSESS I had to call several times to have my application done. I will not forget the last time I called them where the VETASSESS agent turned out to be from EGYPT.


ACS RPL applicants need PTA to assess their degrees


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

dr_max said:


> Personally, I do not think you need that. Normally, PTA is done for experience as it is sometime subjective (to say if it is totally relevant to the occupation). However, this is not the case for degrees (except rare cases).
> 
> Anyway, as you have already applied and paid, then I suggest to sent them an email or call them to check the status of your application. With VETASSESS I had to call several times to have my application done. I will not forget the last time I called them where the VETASSESS agent turned out to be from EGYPT.





> ACS RPL applicants need PTA to assess their degrees


It's needed indeed, without it I won't be able to claim points for my degree.

The problem is that they already accepted the urgency request, according to most people they usually give the results 2 or 3 days afterwords, it's been 2 weeks already.

I sent them an Email yesterday, they respond to my agent's email, one of the disadvantages of having an agent.

I might try to give them a call, what's the best time to call them?


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

I woke up in the middle of the night yesterday to make the call, recharged my Google voice account and logged into my email to get my reference number and to my surprise, I found an email from Vetassess stating that my assessment is complete and the results will be sent within 2 days.
Thank you for your help guys.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

k.kashwaa said:


> I woke up in the middle of the night yesterday to make the call, recharged my Google voice account and logged into my email to get my reference number and to my surprise, I found an email from Vetassess stating that my assessment is complete and the results will be sent within 2 days.
> Thank you for your help guys.


 best of luck


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

Got it tonight, +ve 

Now for the PCC, anybody knows how long it takes to have them done at the Egyptian consulate? I called them and they said about 3 weeks, is that correct?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

k.kashwaa said:


> Got it tonight, +ve
> 
> Now for the PCC, anybody knows how long it takes to have them done at the Egyptian consulate? I called them and they said about 3 weeks, is that correct?


Faster option: get your PCC fingerprinted and stamped at the consulate, courier it to a friend or a relative in Egypt, they will go to the police to finalise it, then courier it back to you


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

but anyways you still have time ..... if you do EOI now, get invited next friday, lodge the application within a week or two weeks, then get the CO assigned (about 2 months in average for 189, and all 190 are on hold till July anyways) ..... then he/she will ask for it ....


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> but anyways you still have time ..... if you do EOI now, get invited next friday, lodge the application within a week or two weeks, then get the CO assigned (about 2 months in average for 189, and all 190 are on hold till July anyways) ..... then he/she will ask for it ....


I already had the invitation on the 27th of March, I'm planning to lodge in the first week of May, I still have time anyway. I think I'll probably wait for the consulate.

I saw a letter from the consulate in one of the posts here, do I need to ask them for a similar one or only the "feesh" will be enough?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

k.kashwaa said:


> I already had the invitation on the 27th of March, I'm planning to lodge in the first week of May, I still have time anyway. I think I'll probably wait for the consulate.
> 
> I saw a letter from the consulate in one of the posts here, do I need to ask them for a similar one or only the "feesh" will be enough?


the letter is based on the "feesh" obtained by the consulate ..... no "feesh" no letter


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> the letter is based on the "feesh" obtained by the consulate ..... no "feesh" no letter


Yup, I get that. but the letter is required as well, the "feesh" alone will not do, am I right here?

If I get the "feesh" finalized in Egypt, can I take it, walk into the consulate and ask them for the letter?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

k.kashwaa said:


> Yup, I get that. but the letter is required as well, the "feesh" alone will not do, am I right here?
> 
> If I get the "feesh" finalized in Egypt, can I take it, walk into the consulate and ask them for the letter?


the letter is not required at all.


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> the letter is not required at all.


Great, Thank you.


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

k.kashwaa said:


> Got it tonight, +ve
> 
> Now for the PCC, anybody knows how long it takes to have them done at the Egyptian consulate? I called them and they said about 3 weeks, is that correct?


Congratulations.


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

I made it in the egyptian consulate in saudi arabia in Dhahran city and the gave it to me after 1 hour without real check . They only checked my residence permit ( iqama). However, I think the process may be different in other countries. In which country you are applying ?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Hisham Al Said said:


> I made it in the egyptian consulate in saudi arabia in Dhahran city and the gave it to me after 1 hour without real check . They only checked my residence permit ( iqama). However, I think the process may be different in other countries. In which country you are applying ?


they gave it to you without stamping it with "No Criminal Record" ..... you still need to send it back home to have it stamped with that


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes. That is true . So , is that mean it is not finalised? But why they didn't tell me that ?

Now shall i send it back to egypt ?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Hisham Al Said said:


> Yes. That is true . So , is that mean it is not finalised? But why they didn't tell me that ?
> 
> Now shall i send it back to egypt ?


yes you can't use that, this is for you to send back to Egypt to finalise !


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you. You hit a very important point. But any way, this pcc is now obsolete coz i will make another one after delivery. I mean after 6 months ISA


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Hisham Al Said said:


> Thank you. You hit a very important point. But any way, this pcc is now obsolete coz i will make another one after delivery. I mean after 6 months ISA


God bless and safe delivery to the mother, baby, and visa as well (visa process feels like waiting for childbirth lol)


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> God bless and safe delivery to the mother, baby, and visa as well (visa process feels like waiting for childbirth lol)


thank you
i just have sent all additional documents required and asked for deferring x-Ray and holding my application and they sent me automatic reply directly. in this reply, they told me if you have new born child after lodging your application, it will be added without additional payment. Actually i didn't get this information officially except when you told me that. 
really thank you for your precious tips. it is really helpful for me.
hope you a grateful future in your professional life.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Hisham Al Said said:


> thank you
> i just have sent all additional documents required and asked for deferring x-Ray and holding my application and they sent me automatic reply directly. in this reply, they told me if you have new born child after lodging your application, it will be added without additional payment. Actually i didn't get this information officially except when you told me that.
> really thank you for your precious tips. it is really helpful for me.
> hope you a grateful future in your professional life.


defer all Meds and PCCs for the whole family, not just the wife's Meds, otherwise the First Entry Date will be quite short.

and yes, children born after lodging before decision are added free of charge using Form 1022, Child BC (+ translation), Child Passport, and Child Meds. 

Send all the documents except PCCs and Meds. 

Best of luck in everything bro


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

that is what i did . I asked to defer all pcc and medicals. But are you sure that new born child are eligible for medical test ? Coz they didn't inform me with that in the automatic reply!
I don' know how can i make X-Ray test for a child of one month.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Hisham Al Said said:


> that is what i did . I asked to defer all pcc and medicals. But are you sure that new born child are eligible for medical test ? Coz they didn't inform me with that in the automatic reply!
> I don' know how can i make X-Ray test for a child of one month.


there is no x-ray .... 

For children under five years old it's only a physical examination

children > 5 and < 12 there is a vision test and a urine test

12+ there is x-ray .....

but even a 1 day old has to undergo meds ....


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

Bad news 
DIBP refused to defer the application due to pregnancy and decided to let my wife undergo the medical examination without x-Ray. 
Now i am going to take the decision that i dreamed from many years BUT with lots of sadness and depression.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Hisham Al Said said:


> Bad news
> DIBP refused to defer the application due to pregnancy and decided to let my wife undergo the medical examination without x-Ray.
> Now i am going to take the decision that i dreamed from many years BUT with lots of sadness and depression.


your wife has not lived in a high TB risk country for 90 days in the last five years and is not a high TB risk country citizen ..... they can waive the X-Ray.

In my case that was not the case.

Don't get depressed. Go ahead, get your visa, and get the baby born over there.

And, brotherly advice, count your blessings .....


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

According to the last email, no waive form is required. The test will be updated automatically from the panel doctor due to pregnancy


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

Can i depend on medicare for delivery in australia? 
And is it possible for the new born child to be a citizen directly if he/she is born in australia?
And will get his/her entitlements from centerlink or medicare directly ?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Hisham Al Said said:


> According to the last email, no waive form is required. The test will be updated automatically from the panel doctor due to pregnancy


that's what I meant. 




Hisham Al Said said:


> Can i depend on medicare for delivery in australia?
> And is it possible for the new born child to be a citizen directly if he/she is born in australia?
> And will get his/her entitlements from centerlink or medicare directly ?


1- Yes Medicare can pay for delivery in a public hospital
2- If at least one parent is at least a PR, the onshore born child is a citizen by birth 
3- No, you are the claimant, not the baby ..... how can the baby claim Medicare/Centrelink


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> that's what I meant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what i am trying to say is that i believe there is a fund for a new born child in Australia-specially if he is Australian. so my question is can i get this fund directly after delivery or i have to wait for the wait period of two years also- like all my entitlements as a PR?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Hisham Al Said said:


> what i am trying to say is that i believe there is a fund for a new born child in Australia-specially if he is Australian. so my question is can i get this fund directly after delivery or i have to wait for the wait period of two years also- like all my entitlements as a PR?


baby bonus was cancelled a year ago.

And a child citizen is as good as a child PR in most of the benefits.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

1: For all Public hospitals, you can use Medicare. It will cover most of the pregnancy cost, you may have to pay for ultrasounds/GP visits but will get some amount rebate.

2: yes, baby born Onshore to any 1 PR /Australian citizen will get citizenship by birth.

3: to get baby benefits, parent will get a Parent Pack from hospital, that pack includes Centrelink form, you & your partner has to complete relevant sections, provide tax assessement and all the other docs required & submit to your nearest Centrelink office. The department will access you on the basis of the information you provided, there may be some waiting period for family tax benefit A or B but they will let you know the outcome fairly soon.

This is the link, go through it, you will find all information here: 

Having a baby - Department of Human Services

Hope this helps. If you have any questions, please ask.

Girl Aussie



Hisham Al Said said:


> Can i depend on medicare for delivery in australia?
> And is it possible for the new born child to be a citizen directly if he/she is born in australia?
> And will get his/her entitlements from centerlink or medicare directly ?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

There are other payments available for new parent who meet the criteria not just the Baby Bonus like: family tax benefit/ dad & partner pay/ newborn upfront payment and supplement. 

Girl Aussie



TheExpatriate said:


> baby bonus was cancelled a year ago.
> 
> And a child citizen is as good as a child PR in most of the benefits.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Yeah there is a set of requirement including income test/ residency requirement from the department to get these benefits so when you will apply only Human Services department can tell whether you are eligible to get those benefits or not.

Girl Aussie 



Hisham Al Said said:


> what i am trying to say is that i believe there is a fund for a new born child in Australia-specially if he is Australian. so my question is can i get this fund directly after delivery or i have to wait for the wait period of two years also- like all my entitlements as a PR?


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

Has anyone ever tried to get a certificate from an Egyptian university which states that studies were completed in English to prove functional English skills?

We are thinking of getting one for my wife "med school, Ain Shams university", to save time and money to be spent on IELTS, I'm certain if we ask them for one they wouldn't even know what we are talking about. some information would be helpful, should it be on an official letterhead? who should sign it? what should be mentioned exactly.

If anyone has ever got a similar one please let me know.


----------



## Dappor (Apr 28, 2015)

Arch.Ahmed said:


> Hi, TheExpatriate
> It's a great idea for Egyptians to converge here .. I been looking for other Egyptians that are interested in Oz but ... mostly Egyptians prefer Canada !
> Anyways , I'm glad to be the first Egyptian to reply to your post
> I'm currently working on the IELTS .. .. .........
> ...


Hello Ahmed, nice to meet some Egyptians here . I am also working in IELTS and plan to take it in the next 30th of May. Do you look for study partner? my target is 7 or more in all bands.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

k.kashwaa said:


> Has anyone ever tried to get a certificate from an Egyptian university which states that studies were completed in English to prove functional English skills?
> 
> We are thinking of getting one for my wife "med school, Ain Shams university", to save time and money to be spent on IELTS, I'm certain if we ask them for one they wouldn't even know what we are talking about. some information would be helpful, should it be on an official letterhead? who should sign it? what should be mentioned exactly.
> 
> If anyone has ever got a similar one please let me know.


mine already included it, and a friend of mine got it for his wife from her university ..... 

btw you live in Kuwait, PTE-A is available in Kuwait, and is much easier, she'd need to score only 30 overall (out of 90) ..... my friend's wife got it so easily


----------



## Dappor (Apr 28, 2015)

The Expatriate,

I am diabetic Type 1, as well as my elder son which is 6 years old with no complications at all. Should I worry about passing the medical test?

Does anyone have any idea about that?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Dappor said:


> The Expatriate,
> 
> I am diabetic Type 1, as well as my elder son which is 6 years old with no complications at all. Should I worry about passing the medical test?
> 
> Does anyone have any idea about that?


medicine-controlled diabetes that did not cause any end-organ damage (retina, vascular disease, kidneys ...etc.) is OK .


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> mine already included it, and a friend of mine got it for his wife from her university .....
> 
> btw you live in Kuwait, PTE-A is available in Kuwait, and is much easier, she'd need to score only 30 overall (out of 90) ..... my friend's wife got it so easily


Well, I scored 90 in PTE, It's faster but looks scary and still needs a lot of preparations. I imagine that the university letter would be faster and easier.

Is there any specific format for such letter? Which department could issue that? I think if I ask the employees for it they will ask me what should be written exactly.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

k.kashwaa said:


> Well, I scored 90 in PTE, It's faster but looks scary and still needs a lot of preparations. I imagine that the university letter would be faster and easier.
> 
> Is there any specific format for such letter? Which department could issue that? I think if I ask the employees for it they will ask me what should be written exactly.


she needs 30 (overall not in every band) ...... anyone can get 30 ...... forget about 90 ...... 30 is a whole different game  

my friend's wife English was very weak and she got 34 ...... 

As for the letter, you need to get it from Alumni affairs. No specific format, just stating she's a graduate and studied there for X years and all subjects were instructed in English

if they can even give it to you in Arabic and you can translate it.


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> she needs 30 (overall not in every band) ...... anyone can get 30 ...... forget about 90 ...... 30 is a whole different game
> 
> my friend's wife English was very weak and she got 34 ......
> 
> ...


I'll try to convince her 

We will try our luck with the letter. else we will go for PTE.
Thank you so much, you've been most helpful.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

k.kashwaa said:


> I'll try to convince her
> 
> We will try our luck with the letter. else we will go for PTE.
> Thank you so much, you've been most helpful.


believe me a doctor can score 30 without even preparation


----------



## Dappor (Apr 28, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> medicine-controlled diabetes that did not cause any end-organ damage (retina, vascular disease, kidneys ...etc.) is OK .


Even if they are 2 diabetics in a family of 5.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Dappor said:


> Even if they are 2 diabetics in a family of 5.


even if it's the whole family. 

It doesn't matter how many persons. One person with a condition that qualifies for rejection = entire family will be rejected.


----------



## Dappor (Apr 28, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> even if it's the whole family.
> 
> It doesn't matter how many persons. One person with a condition that qualifies for rejection = entire family will be rejected.


Thanks man.

Really appreciate that.


----------



## nouray27 (Sep 22, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> medicine-controlled diabetes that did not cause any end-organ damage (retina, vascular disease, kidneys ...etc.) is OK .


My wife is diabetic and we decalred that in the medical exam. After one month we received the grant.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

nouray27 said:


> My wife is diabetic and we decalred that in the medical exam. After one month we received the grant.


exactly what I said. My source is the panel doctor instructions.

As long as diabetes is medically controlled AND has not caused any damage to organs it's absolutely fine


----------



## nouray27 (Sep 22, 2013)

I was wondering if any one here is planing to live in Adelaide. In my short visit I did not come across any Egyptian there.


----------



## OmSaad (Mar 6, 2014)

Not Egyptian ,but sharing anyway , below our timeline , cheers


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

nouray27 said:


> I was wondering if any one here is planing to live in Adelaide. In my short visit I did not come across any Egyptian there.


I plan to live in Adelaide.


----------



## nouray27 (Sep 22, 2013)

*Egyptians in Adelaide*



dr_max said:


> I plan to live in Adelaide.


If you are from Alex you will love Adelaide  When are you planning to go there? 

I am planning to make my permenant move on Feb 2016.


----------



## nouray27 (Sep 22, 2013)

*Tansfering funds from Egypt*

As I am preparing for my move to Australia I want to transfer some funds from Egypt to my bank account in Australia. Are there any restrictions?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

nouray27 said:


> As I am preparing for my move to Australia I want to transfer some funds from Egypt to my bank account in Australia. Are there any restrictions?


max $100K USD from Egypt to any country per year, and the money has to be in a foreign currency not in EGP


----------



## madel1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Does anyone recently booked medical appointment? if yes ...did you get near date to go and perform the medical checkup? please feed me back


----------



## tarekshabib (Oct 23, 2014)

*Ielts !!!!*

Guys, I am facing a serious problem getting 4 "7s" in the IELTS exam (as it is apparent from my signature, I believe ). I tried many on-line correction services for the writing part , practised, solved tons of Cambridge exams, watched/studied a complete writing series (IELTS Ryan), speak English with natives almost daily in my work place, bought the complete version of "Road to IELTS (by British council)" ... etc., but eventually with no positive output. So, I need to know what is going on !!! how you got it , how to get that score . I have all the documents prepared and ready to move on with the rest of the immigration process and what really terrifies me that, I am afraid of any change could be done by the Immi by the upcoming July (as usual).

P.S.: the two attempts were in KSA. do the country has any thing to do with the scores??


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

tarekshabib said:


> Guys, I am facing a serious problem getting 4 "7s" in the IELTS exam (as it is apparent from my signature, I believe ). I tried many on-line correction services for the writing part , practised, solved tons of Cambridge exams, watched/studied a complete writing series (IELTS Ryan), speak English with natives almost daily in my work place, bought the complete version of "Road to IELTS (by British council)" ... etc., but eventually with no positive output. So, I need to know what is going on !!! how you got it , how to get that score . I have all the documents prepared and ready to move on with the rest of the immigration process and what really terrifies me that, I am afraid of any change could be done by the Immi by the upcoming July (as usual).
> 
> P.S.: the two attempts were in KSA. do the country has any thing to do with the scores??


If you are currently living in KSA, why don't you go for PTE-A, you will get the score you need


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

tarekshabib said:


> Guys, I am facing a serious problem getting 4 "7s" in the IELTS exam (as it is apparent from my signature, I believe ). I tried many on-line correction services for the writing part , practised, solved tons of Cambridge exams, watched/studied a complete writing series (IELTS Ryan), speak English with natives almost daily in my work place, bought the complete version of "Road to IELTS (by British council)" ... etc., but eventually with no positive output. So, I need to know what is going on !!! how you got it , how to get that score . I have all the documents prepared and ready to move on with the rest of the immigration process and what really terrifies me that, I am afraid of any change could be done by the Immi by the upcoming July (as usual).
> 
> P.S.: the two attempts were in KSA. do the country has any thing to do with the scores??


If you're in KSA, try PTE-A, much easier than IELTS

PTE Academic - The English test that takes you places


----------



## tarekshabib (Oct 23, 2014)

k.kashwaa said:


> If you are currently living in KSA, why don't you go for PTE-A, you will get the score you need


Is it easy to find a preparation material for it? Also, How it differs than IELTS (aside from being a computer based "which I really can not imagine how this could be done especially for the speaking part ")


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

tarekshabib said:


> Is it easy to find a preparation material for it? Also, How it differs than IELTS (aside from being a computer based "which I really can not imagine how this could be done especially for the speaking part ")


there are materials, it's much easier, people who suffered to get all 7s, got the equivalent in PTE easily (I personally know a handful) ...... Apparently a 65 in PTE is easier than a 7 in IELTS !

Speaking will be using a headset and a microphone.


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

Trust me, forget about IELTS, I used to have the same dilemma, half band short of the desired score. scored straight 90 in PTE right from the first attempt.

I already uploaded the material I used for preparation, it's on this link https://www.dropbox.com/s/9qotarqi2fkx639/pte1.iso?dl=0

If I were you, I'd get a refund on the IELTS exam that you booked and go for PTE within a week or so.


----------



## tarekshabib (Oct 23, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> there are materials, it's much easier, people who suffered to get all 7s, got the equivalent in PTE easily (I personally know a handful) ...... Apparently a 65 in PTE is easier than a 7 in IELTS !
> 
> Speaking will be using a headset and a microphone.


any trusted/recommended resources for preparation?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

k.kashwaa said:


> Trust me, forget about IELTS, I used to have the same dilemma, half band short to get the desired score. scored straight 90 in PTE right from the first attempts.
> 
> I already uploaded the material I used for preparation, it's on this link https://www.dropbox.com/s/9qotarqi2fkx639/pte1.iso?dl=0
> 
> If I were you, I'd get a refund on the IELTS exam that you booked and go for PTE within a week or so.


this is literally everyone's testimony on PTE especially those who suffered through IELTS several times before making a smooth sail through PTE


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

tarekshabib said:


> any trusted/recommended resources for preparation?


k.kashwaa uploaded some, also when you book it online, you get access to some free material by the test provider and can purchase some more (including a sample test)


----------



## tarekshabib (Oct 23, 2014)

k.kashwaa said:


> Trust me, forget about IELTS, I used to have the same dilemma, half band short to get the desired score. scored straight 90 in PTE right from the first attempts.
> 
> I already uploaded the material I used for preparation, it's on this link https://www.dropbox.com/s/9qotarqi2fkx639/pte1.iso?dl=0
> 
> If I were you, I'd get a refund on the IELTS exam that you booked and go for PTE within a week or so.


A WEEK !!!! Seriously ???!!!! Okay, Nothing to lose ... will go for it

Thanks for the material.


----------



## dr_max (Oct 8, 2014)

nouray27 said:


> If you are from Alex you will love Adelaide  When are you planning to go there?
> 
> I am planning to make my permenant move on Feb 2016.


I will make a short visit on July 2015 and I plan to move permanently on July 2016 in shaa Allah.


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi Dears,

Anyone hear got assessment on OHS please from Vetassess?

Regards.


----------



## nouray27 (Sep 22, 2013)

*Egyptians moving to Adelaide*



dr_max said:


> I will make a short visit on July 2015 and I plan to move permanently on July 2016 in shaa Allah.


Please let me know if you need any information in preparing your short visit in July. As you may know it will be winter time there.


----------



## tarekshabib (Oct 23, 2014)

k.kashwaa said:


> Trust me, forget about IELTS, I used to have the same dilemma, half band short of the desired score. scored straight 90 in PTE right from the first attempt.
> 
> I already uploaded the material I used for preparation, it's on this link https://www.dropbox.com/s/9qotarqi2fkx639/pte1.iso?dl=0
> 
> If I were you, I'd get a refund on the IELTS exam that you booked and go for PTE within a week or so.


@k.kashwaa @TheExpatriate ...Guys, is the essay task in the writing part of the PTE-A similar to task 2 of the IELTS test. I mean can I use the same structure or it differs between the two tests?


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

tarekshabib said:


> @k.kashwaa @TheExpatriate ...Guys, is the essay task in the writing part of the PTE-A similar to task 2 of the IELTS test. I mean can I use the same structure or it differs between the two tests?


Yes, it's pretty much the same. The only difference is that PTE's essay has to be between 250 and 300 words long, and you only have 20 minutes to finish it. You might get 2 essays in the exam -which happened to me- but don't panic, the given time is more than enough to finish.


----------



## patreko (Nov 5, 2014)

hello everyone: 

is a bachelor degree in pharmacy enough to give me 15 point ?


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

patreko said:


> hello everyone:
> 
> is a bachelor degree in pharmacy enough to give me 15 point ?


Definitely, my bachelor of veterinary medicine got me 15 points.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

patreko said:


> hello everyone:
> 
> is a bachelor degree in pharmacy enough to give me 15 point ?


if you are applying as a pharmacist and you are a grad of an Egyptian pharmacy school, you need to pass the APharmC test(s)


----------



## patreko (Nov 5, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> if you are applying as a pharmacist and you are a grad of an Egyptian pharmacy school, you need to pass the APharmC test(s)




As usual thanks for fast reply

i know about Apc Tests but i will apply for pharmacy technecian so i think my qualification is relevent to this occupation.


----------



## dopo12 (May 1, 2015)

Dear all
I have some questions related to form 80

19 -Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?
23 -Why are you travelling to Australia?
25 -Are you applying for a temporary visa? (note iam applying for 489 )
45 -Do you know details of your parents? Country of current residence(my parents now in Australia with visitor visa ) so the answer will be Egypt or Australia
46 -Do you have siblings?

Regards,


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

I managed to get a certificate form my wife's college stating that the studies were in English,

but the put a remark at the bottom of the certificate that it's only to be given to universities and hospitals abroad and not otherwise.

anyone has an idea whether this will be acceptable for DIBP?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dopo12 said:


> Dear all
> I have some questions related to form 80
> 
> 19 -Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?
> ...


stop flooding 100 threads with the same question


----------



## patreko (Nov 5, 2014)

hello: 

is my qualification as a pharmacist relevent to (pharmacy technecian) occupation? any one has idea?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

patreko said:


> hello:
> 
> is my qualification as a pharmacist relevent to (pharmacy technecian) occupation? any one has idea?


According to VETASSESS

A qualification at AQF Diploma level which is not in the highly relevant field together with
an underpinning Certificate IV with a highly relevant major may be considered on a
case-by-case basis to meet the educational requirements. In addition to this, applicants
must hold at least three years of highly relevant employment in the last five years


I believe you can use their Advisory service to avoid losing the entire assessment fee


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

yesterday i received an email from the Case officer informing me that my application is under routine assessment.
I did not understand what did he mean.
Is employment verification part of routine assessment?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Routine assessment = standard processing

RELAAAAAAAAAAAAX


----------



## tarekshabib (Oct 23, 2014)

*Finaaaaaaally*

I received my PTE-A score just two hours ago. Although I did not get a high scores but eventually I got the needed score to earn 10 points ... Special thanks to @K.Kashwaa and the @TheExpatriate for the precious advice (Guys really thank you without your advice I would be waiting to give my IELTS exam in 13-Jun and then wait results for two weeks and most probably I would not get what I want  )

And for any body will read this post and intending to give a PTE exam, you have to take care as the exam is getting harder (Even harder than the Mock tests).. in the real I faced a VIDEO lecture for the re-tell lecture, a picture from a Chemistry lab in describe image, academic and specific scientific articles for reading, real live lectures (with distractions, professor coughing and laughing, students whispering, unclear voice) for summarize spoken text.. and much much more surprises.

My score compared to the Mock test was slightly higher "specially in my weakness part (WRITING)":

Mock Test A : L/R/S/W 58/60/67/60
Mock Test B : L/R/S/W 65/64/75/62
Real Exam : L/R/S/W 71/71/90/66

Now preparing to submit the EOI .... any recommendation for the next step


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

lodge an EOI and lodge it NOW

make sure to omit any experience deducted by ACS (mark it as irrelevant)


----------



## tarekshabib (Oct 23, 2014)

Guys,

I am preparing my EOI now. Is it recommended to choose both types of Skilled Visa (189 and 190) to send EOI for or only 189. 

Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Your occupation group still has lot for the next two invitation rounds for 189. No need for 190

2631	Computer Network Professionals	Total Invites 1788	Invites Issued 1379


----------



## madel1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Is there any one who received CO requests or Grants lately?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

madel1 said:


> Is there any one who received CO requests or Grants lately?


189 or 190?


----------



## madel1 (Nov 10, 2014)

theexpatriate said:


> 189 or 190?


189


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

a friend got his grant couple of weeks ago


----------



## madel1 (Nov 10, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> a friend got his grant couple of weeks ago


In specific I wanted to know if any grants are issued after the 20th of May.


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

Not yet. 
I called DIBP 2 days before and told me although my application assessments is complete and no additional documents are required, no grant can be issued as they reached the plan of 14/15 and I have to wait until the first of july to commence the new plan. However, i think that same policy of 2014/2015 for subclass 189 will be used as i was invited last february. 
One thing that made me confused is that my nominated ocupation (electrical engineer-233311) did not reach its planned number of visas in this year, however they stopped the grant for it.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Hisham Al Said said:


> Not yet.
> I called DIBP 2 days before and told me although my application assessments is complete and no additional documents are required, no grant can be issued as they reached the plan of 14/15 and I have to wait until the first of july to commence the new plan. However, i think that same policy of 2014/2015 for subclass 189 will be used as i was invited last february.
> One thing that made me confused is that my nominated ocupation (electrical engineer-233311) did not reach its planned number of visas in this year, however they stopped the grant for it.


are you applying for 189 or 190?


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

189


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

strange


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

This news are verified from other threads. Now they are assessing applications only without any decisions, except refusals.
For me, this is a rewarding news as they are granting me more time and giving me a green light for my application. So, may be next month i will add my wife in the application after the english test.


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

I just hope any change of rules will not apply to the already lodged applications


----------



## deyab219 (Sep 24, 2011)

Dear TheExpatriate, I noticed you are currently in UAE, like me, been here for the last 17 years, i am 42 by the way, my question is do you feel it is a little difficult taking the final step and just move? I am just wondering if it's only me, I got my visa in 2013, and since then I keep telling myself next year


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

deyab219 said:


> Dear TheExpatriate, I noticed you are currently in UAE, like me, been here for the last 17 years, i am 42 by the way, my question is do you feel it is a little difficult taking the final step and just move? I am just wondering if it's only me, I got my visa in 2013, and since then I keep telling myself next year


you have to take the dive. UAE is great but is not permanent and one day you will have to leave. If you keep delaying the move and lose your Australian visa, then later on you need to leave the UAE, you will regret it


----------



## deyab219 (Sep 24, 2011)

I know my friend, but my question is it difficult for you too ?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

deyab219 said:


> I know my friend, but my question is it difficult for you too ?


life is a struggle and immigration is not an easy struggle, think of your future, and sacrifice a couple of years of relaxed life for a better future


----------



## patreko (Nov 5, 2014)

hello everyone: 
i have a problem with ielts speaking part. i always find myself not exceeding 5.5 and my desire score is 7.5. i have practiced for more than one year and got L 7 R 7 W 6 S 5.5 . do you think i can do it ? .Also, if there is any speaking partner, that would be great.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

patreko said:


> hello everyone:
> i have a problem with ielts speaking part. i always find myself not exceeding 5.5 and my desire score is 7.5. i have practiced for more than one year and got L 7 R 7 W 6 S 5.5 . do you think i can do it ? .Also, if there is any speaking partner, that would be great.


You need a native speaker who is also a teacher to speak to them and then they can correct you and teach you how to speak right


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

Guys, regarding the payslips,

My company doesn't normally give payslips, I asked the accounting department for them and they agreed to provide me with extracts from the HR software printed on plain A4s, is that acceptable? do I need to stamp or notarize them? How many should I provide, and should I provide them for the period for which I'm claiming points or for the entire employment period? I will also get a bank statement for the last 3 years of my employment -the period I'm claiming points for-, will that be sufficient?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

is your salary transferred to your bank?

are you insured under social insurance scheme?


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> is your salary transferred to your bank?
> 
> are you insured under social insurance scheme?


My salary has been transferred to my account since Sept 2012, I'm claiming points since Feb 2012, the few months gap was being paid by checks.

No social insurance or taxes here.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

sorry I forgot you're in Kuwait

Payslip print out with a company stamp is fine

Bank statements are also fine

Your residence visa/card will prove it if it mentions sponsor name as well


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> sorry I forgot you're in Kuwait
> 
> Payslip print out with a company stamp is fine
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the quick response.

Your comments have been most helpful as usual.


----------



## tarekshabib (Oct 23, 2014)

Guys, is there is anybody (here/you know) has been invited in the last invitation round which conducted in 5th June.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

tarekshabib said:


> Guys, is there is anybody (here/you know) has been invited in the last invitation round which conducted in 5th June.


the round takes place on 2nd and 4th Friday of the month so it's 12th June not 5th

Expect your invitation on Thursday 11th June, few minutes after 5 PM Saudi time


----------



## tarekshabib (Oct 23, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> the round takes place on 2nd and 4th Friday of the month so it's 12th June not 5th
> 
> Expect your invitation on Thursday 11th June, few minutes after 5 PM Saudi time


I though the same about the invitation rounds , but there are other threads stating that there is an invitation round conducted in the 5th and some people were invited unless it is a rumor ... I can not make sure of these news as the website for the IMMI has not been updated since long time (The current round on the website is 8th-May)

The link for the thread is : check posts on 5th June on

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-9.html


----------



## rahul.d (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi everyone. My agent asked me for functional english proof for my wife as it was requested by the case officer in the first week of june. my application is for visa 489 SS. done medical and pcc in first week of april. Visa submited on 1st april. My question is, my wife gave IELTS academic in 2008 and scored 6.5(w-7.5 l- 7.0 s-6.5 r 5.5). Is this acceptable or she has to appear for another fresh test for ielts or pte

Also her entire education is in english mideum. M.A. english B.Ed in english.

Thanks and hope everyone will get what they want sooner.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

rahul.d said:


> Hi everyone. My agent asked me for functional english proof for my wife as it was requested by the case officer in the first week of june. my application is for visa 489 SS. done medical and pcc in first week of april. Visa submited on 1st april. My question is, my wife gave IELTS academic in 2008 and scored 6.5(w-7.5 l- 7.0 s-6.5 r 5.5). Is this acceptable or she has to appear for another fresh test for ielts or pte
> 
> Also her entire education is in english mideum. M.A. english B.Ed in english.
> 
> Thanks and hope everyone will get what they want sooner.


IELTS older than a year for the secondary applicant is not accepted

Either get a letter/certificate that medium of instruction was English, or PTE (30 overall), IELTS (4.5 overall) ..etc.


----------



## tarekshabib (Oct 23, 2014)

For all people in the thread waiting the invitation rounds (Like me ) here is a link for an update from the DIBP

June Invitation Round Dates for SkillSelect » SkillSelect Support


----------



## mmA1983 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm an Egyptian applying from Kuwait.
I have a question regarding Medical..Do I need to fill up forms 26 & 160? Please note that the panel physician in Kuwait is using emedical system and he told me no need to fill up any paper application, but my agent said that I have to attach these forms along with my health examination report....confused!!..Please advise 


Thanks


----------



## tarekshabib (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I am leaving my current employer and will join another one nowadays. could any body let me know if there are any documents I should ask for before leaving the company (which could be required during the application and immigration process) along with the employment certificate 

Note: for the employment certificate, I already asked for it earlier (for the ACS assessment) so I will ask for the exactly the same one but to be with updated duration.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

dear all,

ramadan kareem 

i need to know the ielts score for the spouse for visa 189

also is there is any booklet to show the steps after the assessment , if not could anyone just give me simple steps for applying the EOI 

THANKSS


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

yasmeenaaa said:


> dear all,
> 
> ramadan kareem
> 
> ...


4.5 overall 

EOI is very simply, just an online form, just make sure you deduct any experience deducted by the assessment authority


----------



## Boules.E.Thabet (Aug 9, 2014)

Hello everyone,

Can you give me the Arabic group link on facebook


----------



## elbedewy (Feb 28, 2015)

Any one in melbourne here ,,,


----------



## tarekshabib (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi guys,

Finally i got the invitation to apply last Sunday, but i have a few questions to complete the application and submit it.

1- at which stage the visa fees will be required , at the same time of the application lodging or after it. Or I can make the payment before the application lodging , if I can make the payment before the application lodging please any body let me know how?

2- my wife's english test is on 1-August (IELTS in Egypt ) to proof that she has a functional English and not to pay the 2nd installment , and my last day to submit the application is 4-Sep, her English is good but (she is pregnant and will be in the 9th month at the exam time and we are not sure if she can sit for the exam or no due to her medical status) in case she didn't sit for the exam or didn't get the required 4.5 average score. Do any body know if the immi can give any time extension to submit her English results with support of any medical report or the baby's birth certificate , or if i submit the application without the English test results for my wife i will have to pay the second installment for her without any exception ??

3-from the last question it is obvious that I am expecting a baby , what is your recommendation , should I wait to include the baby in the application (there will be a risk due to the processing time in Egypt to issue a birth certificate and passport) or try to submit the application ASAP then fill the form of adding a family member to an application which is not granted yet to the immi later 

Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

1- While lodging. Lodging = filling an online form and paying, no documents

2- You will not get a CO before her result come back for sure. Submitting the application will not require any documents

3- Lodge now, Ask for the application to be put on hold till u add the baby, otherwise you will wait 18 months for the child visa. No risk. BC and Passport in Egypt can be worked out in a few weeks. When is the baby due date?


----------



## mkhadragy (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello everyone,
Just want to say Kol 3am wa Antom beKhair, Happy fest, may all your dreams come true


----------



## mmA1983 (Jan 15, 2015)

mkhadragy said:


> Hello everyone,
> Just want to say Kol 3am wa Antom beKhair, Happy fest, may all your dreams come true


Thanks and Wish you all the best


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi everyone. A fellow Egyptian here. Just wanted to say hi &#55357;&#56842; *waves*


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi saz82


----------



## rocket1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi everybody,
So happy to have this thread here. I have a question about the documents required for either EA, EOI and Visa process. Especially work related ones. First if you have any list of documents that will be great.
Secondly, whom should endorse the experience certificate from work. Is Technical Manager ok with the official stamp of the company? Do I have to get payslips? And should it be for the whole period? And should it by one paper for each month or one paper over longer period? Is any other stamps required after company signature and stamp? Is bank stamp for bank statement sufficient or any further stamps required? What is the validity of PCC from egypt? Where to get saudi PCC in Saudi Arabia? I had to different jobs in Saudi Arabia on 2 different Iqama numbers? Should I obtain one PCC for each or last one is enough?
Finally, So sorry I know these are lots of questions but I've read alot but I'm still really confused.


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

rocket1 said:


> Hi everybody,
> So happy to have this thread here. I have a question about the documents required for either EA, EOI and Visa process. Especially work related ones. First if you have any list of documents that will be great.
> *
> Your assessment docs depend on your occupation and what your assessing authority requires as supporting docs. Some only require educational docs while others require employment and experience proof as well. Other supporting docs for your application include your passport, birth certificate, marriage cert, iqama, etc. Usually colour scans are acceptable or certified copies if black and white. It's also worth trying for IELTS or PTE before submitting your EA or EOI to make sure you have the required scores before proceeding with more expensive procedures like EA. You will do your medicals at a later stage.*
> ...


Hope this helps.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

rocket1 are you still living in KSA? If not, you don't need a PCC


----------



## rocket1 (Oct 10, 2014)

saz82 said:


> Hope this helps.


First of all, thank you @saz82 for your quick reply and the detailed information. It was really helpful. I've already done The IELTS and got L7.5, R8.5, W7, S7.5. So, finally I'm ok in this regard and now collecting documents required for the assessment. My assessment will be done by Engineers Australia and I'll be applying for Civil/SStructural Engineer.
I'm stilla bit confused about payslips since for some part of my experience the only proof I can get beside the Exp Certificate is payslips.
If I worked for a compaby for 15 month with same salary, do I need 15 payslips or one covering the 15 month employment period is enough. This issue is vital for me as after finishing my vacation I'll go back to Saudi Arabia and it will be difficult to get any missed documents from Egypt unless being here in person and that's the reason why I want to collect also ask documents required in EOI and visa application processes before leaving. Thanks.


----------



## rocket1 (Oct 10, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> rocket1 are you still living in KSA? If not, you don't need a PCC


Hello TheExpatriate, I'm following you for some time and I see how greatly you are helping everybody here. I really appreciate that.
Yes I'll be going back to Saudi Arabia after the vacation. So you think I'll need one Saudi PCC, is that right?


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

Anytime, walaw 

If you don't have any other proof apart from your experience certificate, then provide as many payslips as you can provide. The point of pay slips is to support your claim that you worked for that company for that amount of time. Check with your HR department if they can provide you with any docs from your file. We provided different types of documentation to prove this. 

For your EOI the only thing they will ask for, for which you need to have a reference number is your IELTS and skills assessment. You will not submit docs until you receive your invitation and you will have 60 days then to submit everything.

Before you leave Egypt, make sure you get all documents that are important (school records, military docs, employment proof if you worked there, original birth cert, previous passport, etc). Any paper you think could help later, take it.

Hope this helps and best of luck 




rocket1 said:


> First of all, thank you @saz82 for your quick reply and the detailed information. It was really helpful. I've already done The IELTS and got L7.5, R8.5, W7, S7.5. So, finally I'm ok in this regard and now collecting documents required for the assessment. My assessment will be done by Engineers Australia and I'll be applying for Civil/SStructural Engineer.
> I'm stilla bit confused about payslips since for some part of my experience the only proof I can get beside the Exp Certificate is payslips.
> If I worked for a compaby for 15 month with same salary, do I need 15 payslips or one covering the 15 month employment period is enough. This issue is vital for me as after finishing my vacation I'll go back to Saudi Arabia and it will be difficult to get any missed documents from Egypt unless being here in person and that's the reason why I want to collect also ask documents required in EOI and visa application processes before leaving. Thanks.


----------



## rocket1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Dear saz82. Am I going to need school certificate toi? And is it only high school completion certificate only.? Is the original BC required?? The one with vaccinations? Can the new computer BC be sufficient?


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

You may or may not need school certs. My husband was asked for them for his assessment (Vetassess, Construction Project Manager). Take it just in case. As for BC, yes you will need the original. (Scanned colour copies are accepted by DIBP, but if they ask for a certified copy you will need to present your original to whoever will make copies for you). Always ALWAYS keep original docs with you for whenever you need them. The electronic one (qayd milad, yes?) is acceptable. They don't want your vaccination records, only your birth details.



rocket1 said:


> Dear saz82. Am I going to need school certificate toi? And is it only high school completion certificate only.? Is the original BC required?? The one with vaccinations? Can the new computer BC be sufficient?


----------



## Kirollos (Aug 14, 2015)

Hey,
I'm an Egyptian living in Egypt i need help with my career episodes for Australia engineers as i need examples for me to take as guidelines, I work as a mechanical draftsman. Can anyone help me???


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Kirollos said:


> Hey,
> I'm an Egyptian living in Egypt i need help with my career episodes for Australia engineers as i need examples for me to take as guidelines, I work as a mechanical draftsman. Can anyone help me???


 I highly recommend not doing this. EA uses pattern matching software (such as Turnitin) to check similarities between CDRs ... 

My advice is to read the booklet published by EA on how to write CDRs closely and carefully, understand the requirements, then write it yourself.


----------



## Kirollos (Aug 14, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> I highly recommend not doing this. EA uses pattern matching software (such as Turnitin) to check similarities between CDRs ...
> 
> My advice is to read the booklet published by EA on how to write CDRs closely and carefully, understand the requirements, then write it yourself.


I know this, and I won't copy anything, I will just use them merely as guidelines to ensure I'm on the right track, I wouldn't try to miss out and lose 920 AUD, rather than wasting the opportunity to immigrate!!!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Kirollos said:


> I know this, and I won't copy anything, I will just use them merely as guidelines to ensure I'm on the right track, I wouldn't try to miss out and lose 920 AUD, rather than wasting the opportunity to immigrate!!!


I know you won't copy .... I mean, even if it is slightly similar it can cause you troubles.

Did you read the instructions booklet?


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

has anyone here ever gone through routine checks?

Any idea how long this usually takes?

Anticipation is starting to take its toll on me


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

k.kashwaa said:


> has anyone here ever gone through routine checks?
> 
> Any idea how long this usually takes?
> 
> Anticipation is starting to take its toll on me


routine checks is regular processing. give it a couple of weeks. don't worry


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

Well, it's more bored than worried. waiting without knowing what actually is going on is driving me nuts.

The term "routine checks" is way too generic to make anything out of it. And you continue to put your life on hold until you get some outcome.

This is kind of a venting post, I've always found good support in this thread and sharing my thoughts sometimes helps.


----------



## Kirollos (Aug 14, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> I know you won't copy .... I mean, even if it is slightly similar it can cause you troubles.
> 
> Did you read the instructions booklet?


I've read it, I'm having troubles with understanding how the summary is done, and which parts of my professional experiences I should write in the CE.


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

My company received a verification call today from the consulate general in Dubai. Hopefully everything went alright


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> routine checks is regular processing. give it a couple of weeks. don't worry


And now I'm worried


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

k.kashwaa said:


> My company received a verification call today from the consulate general in Dubai. Hopefully everything went alright


I got my visa a week after verification  .... if that's any consolation to you


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> I got my visa a week after verification  .... if that's any consolation to you


It would be a hell week then 
Still I'm satisfied, at least something is going on. Would you call the department soon if you were in my place?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

k.kashwaa said:


> It would be a hell week then
> Still I'm satisfied, at least something is going on. Would you call the department soon if you were in my place?


where do you live now?


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

Kuwait still.


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

k.kashwaa said:


> Kuwait still.


Would it make any difference?!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

k.kashwaa said:


> Would it make any difference?!


not at all ..... just thought you moved to Dubai already !


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> not at all ..... just thought you moved to Dubai already !


No but seems like the consulate general in Dubai is the one taking care of employment verification here.
As per the HR guy the call went alright, they didn't receive any emails though. is that OK?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

k.kashwaa said:


> No but seems like the consulate general in Dubai is the one taking care of employment verification here.
> As per the HR guy the call went alright, they didn't receive any emails though. is that OK?


it's fine .... relaaaaaaaaaaaaaax


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> it's fine .... relaaaaaaaaaaaaaax


I wish I could, really.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

k.kashwaa said:


> I wish I could, really.


easier said than done, I know. Been there, and it was the hardest time of my life

Bright side: the longer the wait, the more cheerful the celebration !


----------



## rocket1 (Oct 10, 2014)

k.kashwaa said:


> My company received a verification call today from the consulate general in Dubai. Hopefully everything went alright


Would you please share with us what was the call like? What did they ask for? if possible


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

the company certifies that mr.maglev has been working since xx/xx/xxxx and he is currently working as a maintenance engineer ......that's what's written on my employment letter.....iam applying only for standard assessment for engineers australia.....but iam worried about the word CURRENTLY.... would it cause any problems?......i have been in the same job since the beginning and i donot know why stupid hr guys put the word currently


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

maglev said:


> the company certifies that mr.maglev has been working since xx/xx/xxxx and he is currently working as a maintenance engineer ......that's what's written on my employment letter.....iam applying only for standard assessment for engineers australia.....but iam worried about the word CURRENTLY.... would it cause any problems?......i have been in the same job since the beginning and i donot know why stupid hr guys put the word currently


has been working since xx/xx/xxxx would have been enough !


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

yes i know but u know how egyptians HR guys are...i also submitted insurance document for support......iam just waiting for the assessor's comments....if he is not satisfied iam gonna ask for another emplyment letter.


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

rocket1 said:


> Would you please share with us what was the call like? What did they ask for? if possible


They contacted our HR department, asked about my joining date, designation, duties, salary, etc.

They also asked about the person who signed the reference letter.


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

k.kashwaa said:


> They contacted our HR department, asked about my joining date, designation, duties, salary, etc.
> 
> They also asked about the person who signed the reference letter.


did they tell him that u r applying for immigration???!


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

k.kashwaa,
i noticed u have nice PTEA results could u please share with us ur preparation technique??? thanks alot


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

maglev said:


> did they tell him that u r applying for immigration???!
> 
> k.kashwaa,
> i noticed u have nice PTEA results could u please share with us ur preparation technique??? thanks alot


Well, I don't think they did, but I already informed the HR manager that he might get a verification call and he already had a copy of my reference letter, he is a nice guy and didn't mind at all.

For the PTE, I'll PM you the material I have.


----------



## rocket1 (Oct 10, 2014)

At what stage they do the verification calls and do they inform you in a way that they are going to do that. Hence I can remind the HR to not act a fool.


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

rocket1 said:


> At what stage they do the verification calls and do they inform you in a way that they are going to do that. Hence I can remind the HR to not act a fool.


My verification took place after I submitted the last document requested by the CO, I contacted the department and they mentioned "routine checks", exactly a week later the call came.


----------



## rocket1 (Oct 10, 2014)

k.kashwaa said:


> My verification took place after I submitted the last document requested by the CO, I contacted the department and they mentioned "routine checks", exactly a week later the call came.


Thanks alot for your quick reply.


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

k.kashwaa said:


> Well, I don't think they did, but I already informed the HR manager that he might get a verification call and he already had a copy of my reference letter, he is a nice guy and didn't mind at all.
> 
> For the PTE, I'll PM you the material I have.


thanks alot brother...wish u get the grant soon in shaa allah


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

maglev said:


> thanks alot brother...wish u get the grant soon in shaa allah


Not at all brother, I hope you get yours even sooner


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

I called the department today at 10am AEST, a very polite lady picked up and asked how she can help me.

I gave her my TRN and asked if she could check my application status, she told me that everything looks fine and that she would go through the documents and send me an email shortly.

20 minutes later the case was finalized and grant letter sent.

I'd like to thank everybody for their valuable support, namely TheExpatriate, your help is much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

Alf mabrook 



k.kashwaa said:


> I called the department today at 10am AEST, a very polite lady picked up and asked how she can help me.
> 
> I gave her my TRN and asked if she could check my application status, she told me that everything looks fine and that she would go through the documents and send me an email shortly.
> 
> ...


----------



## love.immi (Mar 29, 2015)

k.kashwaa said:


> I called the department today at 10am AEST, a very polite lady picked up and asked how she can help me.
> 
> I gave her my TRN and asked if she could check my application status, she told me that everything looks fine and that she would go through the documents and send me an email shortly.
> 
> ...


mbroooook


----------



## abdelhameed (Dec 11, 2014)

:second:mabroooooooook


----------



## rocket1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Lolololllllly. Alf mabrook.all the best


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

hello guys

does any one knows when should i expect eoi invitation ?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

yasmeenaaa said:


> hello guys
> 
> does any one knows when should i expect eoi invitation ?


In a few days September invitation round results (which took place yesterday) will be published, after that I can give you an estimate

As of last month, those who applied up to 3 weeks before the round were invited. 

Let's wait and see after a few days ..... But given the CURRENT info I have (and unless the backlog increased during this round) , you'd get invited on 5th October


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

thanks a lot , i am waiting your reply 

i want to know something pls, when we were applying for the EA for the assessment we paid also for the relevant work experience service and it was with additional cost and after that we got the assessment with the experience 
is this affecting the case officer , i mean in this case they will also make the calls to the companies for the routine checks or this is will be enough


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

yasmeenaaa said:


> thanks a lot , i am waiting your reply
> 
> i want to know something pls, when we were applying for the EA for the assessment we paid also for the relevant work experience service and it was with additional cost and after that we got the assessment with the experience
> is this affecting the case officer , i mean in this case they will also make the calls to the companies for the routine checks or this is will be enough


DIBP can exercise its right to verify anything/anyone .....


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

so what is the need of this service then?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

yasmeenaaa said:


> so what is the need of this service then?


to make sure your experience is eligible experience for the ANZSCO Code and can claim those years.

EA does not always verify employers or contact them even with this service, they basically match the job roles/responsibilities versus the ANZSCO requirements ..... Sometimes they do contact the employers ..... 

DIBP still can contact the employers again if they wish ...... They rarely do so, but there is no mandate, obligation, or anything to bar them from doing so


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

in the normal cases DIBP is doing this with all the people or not as i read you and mr K.kashwaa also
i dont know is this because of egypt or normal?


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

yasmeenaaa said:


> in the normal cases DIBP is doing this with all the people or not as i read you and mr K.kashwaa also
> i dont know is this because of egypt or normal?


This has nothing to do with the fact that we are Egyptians, The company that was verified in my case was not even in Egypt.

I heard that about 5% of all cases are picked randomly for verification, the case officer might request verification as well, either case my advice to you would be to always anticipate verification.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

k.kashwaa said:


> This has nothing to do with the fact that we are Egyptians, The company that was verified in my case was not even in Egypt.
> 
> I heard that about 5% of all cases are picked randomly for verification, the case officer might request verification as well, either case my advice to you would be to always anticipate verification.


the problem is our company dont have hr department only the manager sign such docs

also i want to know what is the reference letter is it same as experience letter?


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

yasmeenaaa said:


> the problem is our company dont have hr department only the manager sign such docs
> 
> also i want to know what is the reference letter is it same as experience letter?


Well, they will ask for the authorized person then. as long as you have nothing to hide you have nothing to worry about.

A reference letter should include roles and responsibilities as well, but I assume you already sent that to EA for assessment.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

k.kashwaa said:


> Well, they will ask for the authorized person then. as long as you have nothing to hide you have nothing to worry about.
> 
> A reference letter should include roles and responsibilities as well, but I assume you already sent that to EA for assessment.


we sent experience letter has all of that 

thanks and congratulations


----------



## rocket1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Guys. Very urgent question.!!! Do I need to attest any document from foreign affairs? 
If yes:
-What are these documents?
-Should these documents be attested by the Aussie embassy too?
- Experience certificates from egyptian private sector companies, should by attested by foreign affairs? 
:sweat::sweat::sweat:


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

rocket1 said:


> Guys. Very urgent question.!!! Do I need to attest any document from foreign affairs?
> If yes:
> -What are these documents?
> -Should these documents be attested by the Aussie embassy too?
> ...


No you don't.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

rocket1 said:


> Guys. Very urgent question.!!! Do I need to attest any document from foreign affairs?
> If yes:
> -What are these documents?
> -Should these documents be attested by the Aussie embassy too?
> ...


that's the beauty of Australia, no attestation whatsoever is required for ANY document


----------



## rocket1 (Oct 10, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> that's the beauty of Australia, no attestation whatsoever is required for ANY document


Even graduation certificate, birth certificate, social insurance and these basic documents. Really ?? no foreign affairs attestation required??. I'm just so confused.


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

Colour scans of originals will suffice. If black and white copies, you can make certified copies of those. They will only require attestations on the originals when you move to Aus and use them there. Since you are sending scans, no need for attestations of originals.




rocket1 said:


> Even graduation certificate, birth certificate, social insurance and these basic documents. Really ?? no foreign affairs attestation required??. I'm just so confused.


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

When you move inshallah, attest originals of your docs (marriage certs, birth certs, etc) from the embassy of the issuing country, the saudi foreign affairs and the aus embassy. Educational docs, the originals will not be attested by the Aus Embassy in Riyadh because Australia does not attest educational documents that are non-Australian (for fraud purposes, etc), so you can attest those from the Embassy of the issuing country in Canberra when you move, or make certified copies from the Aus Emb before you go. But for the immigration process, no need. I know, we are used to so many stamps it's hard to believe that in other places they are not required 




rocket1 said:


> Even graduation certificate, birth certificate, social insurance and these basic documents. Really ?? no foreign affairs attestation required??. I'm just so confused.


----------



## rocket1 (Oct 10, 2014)

k.kashwaa ,TheExpatriate, saz82
I can't thank you enough. You are great guys.


----------



## tarekshabib (Oct 23, 2014)

Guys, 
I submitted the application on 16-August and till now no CO assigned, is that normal?

also, I got a baby after I submitted the Application ... and moved to a new country , should I fill the two applications (Adding applicant) and (Change of address) forms or should I wait a CO to be assigned then fill these forms

Finally on the application page there are a lot of supporting documents needed for my family should I send all of them to the Embassy to get certified copies from them or upload them as they are (for my documents I already have them as certified copies) ... and whether I can depend on the passport true copy as evidence of age or should I send my birth certificate to have a true copy from it.

Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

tarekshabib said:


> Guys,
> I submitted the application on 16-August and till now no CO assigned, is that normal?
> 
> also, I got a baby after I submitted the Application ... and moved to a new country , should I fill the two applications (Adding applicant) and (Change of address) forms or should I wait a CO to be assigned then fill these forms
> ...



You need to add the baby by change of circumstances (Form 1022) not adding an applicant (Form 1436) as it is going to be free of charge (born after lodgement) 

You can upload the forms (929 + 1022) and wait for the CO to add the baby and request the BC and Passport

No certified copies required, just a color scan of the original document


----------



## tarekshabib (Oct 23, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> No certified copies required, just a color scan of the original document


1- for the Arabic documents (Birth certificates for my children, PCC, etc.,) should it be translated or no and if translated are they required as certified copies or just attach the Arabic document along with the translation in color copies only?

2- are passports could be counted as proof of Age or should I submit the birth certificate for each family member?


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

tarekshabib said:


> 1- for the Arabic documents (Birth certificates for my children, PCC, etc.,) should it be translated or no and if translated are they required as certified copies or just attach the Arabic document along with the translation in color copies only?
> 
> 2- are passports could be counted as proof of Age or should I submit the birth certificate for each family member?


For the Arabic documents, I had a color copy stamped by the translator and attached it with the translation.

Yes, passports can be used as a proof of age.


----------



## usufspirit (May 19, 2015)

*I need some questions*

I have made 3 Expressions of interest (NSW, WA, SA)

Now my question. 
I checked South Australia website and read that i could apply for a SA Nomination application (190/487) visa for 204$ ... My question is it worth it or should i wait longer on Expression of Interest.?????

Structural Engineer
Age (30 points) + Exp (5) + Eng (10) + Bsc (15) = 60 Points
I.E.L.T.S - 28/03/15 9/8/7.0/7.5 
E.O.I. 189/190 - 02/09/2015
Invitation - :juggle:
Visa Grant


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

usufspirit said:


> I have made 3 Expressions of interest (NSW, WA, SA)
> 
> Now my question.
> I checked South Australia website and read that i could apply for a SA Nomination application (190/487) visa for 204$ ... My question is it worth it or should i wait longer on Expression of Interest.?????
> ...


You will get invited for 189. Don't bother with states.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

tarekshabib said:


> 1- for the Arabic documents (Birth certificates for my children, PCC, etc.,) should it be translated or no and if translated are they required as certified copies or just attach the Arabic document along with the translation in color copies only?
> 
> 2- are passports could be counted as proof of Age or should I submit the birth certificate for each family member?


Just color scan of original document + color scan of translation. No certified copy required.

Better provide the BC, as it has the mother's name. Passports don't and that is required for your children (proof of custody) and might be required for adults (e.g. if your name is close to the name of someone else, mother's name is used to rule it out)


----------



## usufspirit (May 19, 2015)

? i love it here since its all egyptians f alb ba3d 

It feels like home 
In all this process ... Hope is the best motivati on And this is what you guys are doing 

My inquiry goes like this 
1) i have an EOI. Submitted in 02/09/15 
But i had marked 189/190/487 visa 

But upon reading, i concluded that 487 visa is provisional and is worthless to me personally. So i updated it. And now marked 190/189 visa only. 

Does this affect my date of submission? Will it be 12/09/2015 now? 

2) now that i read on the statistics PDF posted on immigration 2013-2014 on border.gov.au website, I read that australia is looking to keep ratio of girls to boys 1:1 !!Now that i am a single guy applicant, Will this delay my invitation date?????


3) My Mum is telling me i am 27 year old And i should go get engaged insh'allah as i am waiting for invitation. I don't know any girls in Egypt but i can look for a good match, bas will this lower My points, or will i have to make this futuristic bride to be take on ielts ?? to boost My case wala eh? 


4) say i travel insh'allah understand 189 visa And i like to marry a girl From Egypt afterwards after year of residing in aussie... Will it be a hassle than adding her From the start????? 

I love you all And want to thank you with My deepest gratitude. 


______________________________
Structural Engineer Age (30 points) + Exp (5) + Eng (10) + Bsc (15) = 60 Points I.E.L.T.S - 28/03/15 9/8/7.0/7.5 
E.O.I. 189/190 - 02/09/2015 
Invitation - 
Visa Grant


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

usufspirit said:


> ? i love it here since its all egyptians f alb ba3d
> 
> It feels like home
> In all this process ... Hope is the best motivati on And this is what you guys are doing
> ...


1- no

2- no

3- no, she might have to take IELTS/PTE/etc to save you the 2nd VAC Payment, but won't "boost" your case .... and once you get an invite anyways, there is not much to boost 

4- If you add her post-application but pre-grant, no hassle

You can NOT add her post-grant, you can apply for 309/100 visa separately for her (costs ~$7000 and takes 15 months to process)


----------



## ahmedrizk1985 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi brothers,
my agent have submitted my EOI today 15/9/2015 with (60 Pts) under (ANZSCO Code: 251312) OHS Adviser. The occupation ceiling status for 2513 as of today is 14 out 1578 (note: they did not ubdat Sep round results till now). Pls give me your exceptions about my invitation.


----------



## tarekshabib (Oct 23, 2014)

Guys,

Visa Lodged on 16-8-2015 and till now there is no CO assigned ... is that normal or there is something I miss ?


----------



## AL25 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hey Tarek,
According to the excel sheet with applications filled by the participants on this forum it looks like they are currently processing applications up to the 4th of August 2015. This is just my guess no real information to back it up. 

Hopefully you hear something in the next week or so I'd say.

Regards,


----------



## rocket1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi all,
for documents in Arabic ( like governmental ones ) i translated them into English at St. George office, Cairo. is that going to be accepted by Engineers Australia and DIBP? I couldn't find a NAATI authorized translator in Egypt. 
In Engineers Australia's booklet they mentioned "Where documents are not in the English language, you must
upload colour scans of the documents in the original language
as well as English language translations. All translations must
be carried out by an authorised translator. The signature,
name, status and contact details of the translator must be
provided on the English language translation."
so what is authorised translator in this case. 
Kindly if anyone has gone through this, please advise.


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

rocket1 said:


> Hi all,
> for documents in Arabic ( like governmental ones ) i translated them into English at St. George office, Cairo. is that going to be accepted by Engineers Australia and DIBP? I couldn't find a NAATI authorized translator in Egypt.
> In Engineers Australia's booklet they mentioned "Where documents are not in the English language, you must
> upload colour scans of the documents in the original language
> ...


Any authorised translator in Egypt is accepted by EA. No need to find NAATI certified translator. Just make sure he writes his name, signature and his contact details on the translation. If he will not write his details, you can attach his business card with the application.


----------



## eng.mansourmuh (Sep 2, 2015)

Hello guys. First of all I would like to express my great pleasure for finding such an amazing thread thanks to all of you. Actually this is my very first particpation in the forums. And I really hope you can help me clear out one issue.
When applying for attestation at the ACS they are requesting that all uploaded documents MUST BE certified copies of the originals. Which I can't really understand, Does that mean that I can't directly upload scanned copy of my original university certificate so I have to make a copy of the original and get it stamped as a certified one then upload it? Please clear this issue for me or tell me what they really mean by this. 
Thanks in Advance


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

eng.mansourmuh said:


> Hello guys. First of all I would like to express my great pleasure for finding such an amazing thread thanks to all of you. Actually this is my very first particpation in the forums. And I really hope you can help me clear out one issue.
> When applying for attestation at the ACS they are requesting that all uploaded documents MUST BE certified copies of the originals. Which I can't really understand, Does that mean that I can't directly upload scanned copy of my original university certificate so I have to make a copy of the original and get it stamped as a certified one then upload it? Please clear this issue for me or tell me what they really mean by this.
> Thanks in Advance


Hii Eng. Mansour,
For me, all academic degrees and certificates were original. However, if you want to send copies of the original documents, then it should be certified from authorised solicitor. Usually you can find such kind of solicitors in egypt easily. Just ask him to make certified copy of the original documents. And make sure you follow the instruction of your assessing authority properly.

Regards,
Hisham


----------



## eng.mansourmuh (Sep 2, 2015)

Hisham Al Said said:


> Hii Eng. Mansour,
> For me, all academic degrees and certificates were original. However, if you want to send copies of the original documents, then it should be certified from authorised solicitor. Usually you can find such kind of solicitors in egypt easily. Just ask him to make certified copy of the original documents. And make sure you follow the instruction of your assessing authority properly.
> 
> Regards,
> Hisham


Hello Mr. Hisham..

Thanks for your kind response. The thing is that in the ACS assessment guidelines they are saying exactly that all certificates should be certified copies from the original which gave me the impression that I can't send them scanned copy of the originals. Did you get assessment from ACS also using only scanned images from original certificates or was it another assessing authority.
Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

eng.mansourmuh said:


> Hello Mr. Hisham..
> 
> Thanks for your kind response. The thing is that in the ACS assessment guidelines they are saying exactly that all certificates should be certified copies from the original which gave me the impression that I can't send them scanned copy of the originals. Did you get assessment from ACS also using only scanned images from original certificates or was it another assessing authority.
> Thanks


ACS requires scans of certified copies. DIBP requires scans of originals


----------



## eng.mansourmuh (Sep 2, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> ACS requires scans of certified copies. DIBP requires scans of originals


Thanks man for clarification


----------



## Moogrator (Sep 28, 2015)

Hey Guys,

Glad to be here with you in the forum!

In form 1221 Page 3, regarding the following question:

"Have you ever had a visa refused or cancelled by, been refused entry to, or been deported from, any country?" "Give details of dates, countries and circumstances"

If I had worked in Emirates for few months only under employer-sponsored visa, then resigned and got my visa cancelled subsequently as with everybody who goes through that process of visa cancellation upon leaving the country. Should I mention that in response to that question? Or they mean by visa cancellation only those who get deported or have their visas cancelled for some sort of visa violation?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mohkam (Jul 19, 2013)

Moogrator said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Glad to be here with you in the forum!
> 
> ...


You are right. ... the question is asking about any visa that has been canceled due to violation or breaching visa conditions....


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

mohkam said:


> You are right. ... the question is asking about any visa that has been canceled due to violation or breaching visa conditions....


hello sir,
would u kindly share ur NSW nomination timeline wit us?? when did u nominate?? and did u have 55+5 points or more??


----------



## mkhadragy (Sep 15, 2014)

hello everybody,
it is been a while since my last post here , anyway i'd like to share with you that at last PTE academic is now available in Egypt 

4 test centers are opened in 6th of October city

centers are located inside Misr University for Science and Technology, Al-Motamayez district, 6th of October, Jizah. Entrance Gate No. 4, Central Library Building. 

the details of one of them are in the link below:

https://wsr.pearsonvue.com/testtake...testCenterId=74655&clientCode=PEARSONLANGUAGE

I wish you all success


----------



## eng.mansourmuh (Sep 2, 2015)

Hello guys. Hope everyone if fine long time no activity hope to hear again from everybody we are getting so much useful information on many subjects by reading different experience


----------



## mohkam (Jul 19, 2013)

maglev said:


> hello sir,
> would u kindly share ur NSW nomination timeline wit us?? when did u nominate?? and did u have 55+5 points or more??


Sorry maglev for the late reply. .. I not around the forum so often...
I have applied for NSW nomination more than 2 years ago based on the old system which is not relevant now... I applied with 65+5... I got nominated in few weeks... it was a first come first go system so points did't play any role at that time as long as you meet the 55 cutoff.
All the best


----------



## usufspirit (May 19, 2015)

Hey egyptos 

:joy: today, i received an email from NSW department of industry linking to my skill select 

They asked me to apply for nomination qualification application for 300 AUD 

I did and paid the money already. 

First question

- Is this just a way to get money or is this the only way to be nominated by NSW 190 visa? Or if i had waited, i would have received it throught the skill select without the need to pay 300 AUD. 

- i don't know what happens after that, do i get invitation and go to the embassay in cairo and pay the 3600 AUD fees? 

- :see_no_evil: i think in my nomination application , i chose i am a diploma, 10 points, but i emailed them to change that to bachelors 15 points. 

I need some answers since i feel alone on mars when sitting doing anything for australia. 

Peace, thanks for reply....

Eoi submitted 2 sept 15
60 points 
Age 30 
Ielts 10 
Degree 15 
Exp 5


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

hi all , i want to ask you something pls



i want to be sure of the military issue
as my brother didnt enter the army if he marked in the forms no for joining the army will the co will request any docs to prove that he didnt enter or just no will be enough?


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

yasmeenaaa said:


> hi all , i want to ask you something pls
> 
> i want to be sure of the military issue
> as my brother didnt enter the army if he marked in the forms no for joining the army will the co will request any docs to prove that he didnt enter or just no will be enough?


Hi yasmeena,
I didn't join the egyptian army and I declared it in the relevant forms. But they did't ask me for any additional document for this issue. 
Good luck.


----------



## Walidyousif (Jun 14, 2015)

*Pte Material*



k.kashwaa said:


> Well, they will ask for the authorized person then. as long as you have nothing to hide you have nothing to worry about.
> 
> A reference letter should include roles and responsibilities as well, but I assume you already sent that to EA for assessment.


could you please send me the materials that you have prepared from for the PTE exam


----------



## tarekshabib (Oct 23, 2014)

*Final Exit from KSA*

Hi All,

I am facing a problem with the CO now on how I can prove that I got a final Exit from KSA, he is not accepting the exported online form from the KSA's immigration website shows that I got a final exit visa and the visa has been used, he is asking for the Final exit stamp on my passport (there is no such stamp when you exit KSA, only the normal date stamp) , and also he is not convinced with it. 

any body here went through the same situation before, also any recommendation on how I can communicate faster with the IMMI as they are normally responding to my mails after 15 days ?

Thanks


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

tarekshabib said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am facing a problem with the CO now on how I can prove that I got a final Exit from KSA, he is not accepting the exported online form from the KSA's immigration website shows that I got a final exit visa and the visa has been used, he is asking for the Final exit stamp on my passport (there is no such stamp when you exit KSA, only the normal date stamp) , and also he is not convinced with it.
> 
> ...


When did you leave KSA holding final exit visa ?


----------



## tarekshabib (Oct 23, 2014)

Hisham Al Said said:


> When did you leave KSA holding final exit visa ?


3 months back, 19-August-2015


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

tarekshabib said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am facing a problem with the CO now on how I can prove that I got a final Exit from KSA, he is not accepting the exported online form from the KSA's immigration website shows that I got a final exit visa and the visa has been used, he is asking for the Final exit stamp on my passport (there is no such stamp when you exit KSA, only the normal date stamp) , and also he is not convinced with it.
> 
> ...


You know that the rules of the final exit in KSA changed recently. Final exit documents are no longer existing. Only the print from ABSHER and the stamp on your passport without the word (exit)
Why don't you call him and inform him with the new changs in KSA
Good Luck!


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

tarekshabib said:


> 3 months back, 19-August-2015


Also, a letter from your sponsor could put you in a good position


----------



## tarekshabib (Oct 23, 2014)

Hisham Al Said said:


> You know that the rules of the final exit in KSA changed recently. Final exit documents are no longer existing. Only the print from ABSHER and the stamp on your passport without the word (exit)
> Why don't you call him and inform him with the new changs in KSA
> Good Luck!


I sent him a mail stating all these facts, I also attached a letter from my last employer in KSA (as stated in the IMMI website), but I guess they are not updated with these new changes. I already sent him a translated copy of the Final exit which is exported from Muqeem (which is already stamped by my last employer's stamp), and the date stamp on the passport. however, last time he sent me that there are some additional documents required. 

"Police clearance certificates - you have not provided a copy of the exit stamp for
Saudia Arabia (the document supplied is not a copy of the exit stamp)."

but really they are responding slowly, the required documents should be provided with in 28 days and they are taking not less than 15 days to respond to a mail.

one more thing , I am receiving the replies from different COs (it is obvious from the signature) , so, I do not know if it is a good idea to call them by phone.


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

tarekshabib said:


> I sent him a mail stating all these facts, I also attached a letter from my last employer in KSA (as stated in the IMMI website), but I guess they are not updated with these new changes. I already sent him a translated copy of the Final exit which is exported from Muqeem (which is already stamped by my last employer's stamp), and the date stamp on the passport. however, last time he sent me that there are some additional documents required.
> 
> "Police clearance certificates - you have not provided a copy of the exit stamp for
> Saudia Arabia (the document supplied is not a copy of the exit stamp)."
> ...


I was also contacted from different CO. Don't warry.
If you call their branch, they will move you directly to the current CO for your case. Just clarifies the new rules in KSA and that rules are not reflected on the website IMMI


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

tarekshabib said:


> I sent him a mail stating all these facts, I also attached a letter from my last employer in KSA (as stated in the IMMI website), but I guess they are not updated with these new changes. I already sent him a translated copy of the Final exit which is exported from Muqeem (which is already stamped by my last employer's stamp), and the date stamp on the passport. however, last time he sent me that there are some additional documents required.
> 
> "Police clearance certificates - you have not provided a copy of the exit stamp for
> Saudia Arabia (the document supplied is not a copy of the exit stamp)."
> ...


I think it is a good Idea to call them directly
then you will be able to clarify to him that you can do nothing more for KSA PCC
and to tell him that this final exit paper from MUQEEM is the only official paper for final exit

I wish you best of luck


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

Al Salam Alikom 

First of all 
I am very happy to find this thread 
And I would like to thank all people here for their cooperation 


I have a question 
I am currently resident in KSA

I have invited 3 days ago and I am filling my visa application now
I have an enquiry about the questions asking
Does this applicant have national identity documents?
For me and my wife, I answered yes
For my kids, I answered No

My questions are :
1 - I wrote the Egyptian national ID no. For both me and my wife
Do I need also to write the number of Saudi Iqama (residency permit)

2- For the children is NO is accepted or it is better to write birth certificate 

Thanking you in advance 
Best regards


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

ali_a_bayoumi said:


> Al Salam Alikom
> 
> First of all
> I am very happy to find this thread
> ...


I wrote the national identity number and iqama number for me and my wife and it was acceptable.
Sorry, I am not sure about the case of children 
Good luck!


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

Hisham Al Said said:


> ali_a_bayoumi said:
> 
> 
> > Al Salam Alikom
> ...


Thank you for your response


----------



## rocket1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Dear All, I have a Very URGENT question. I'm submitting my application today to Engineers Australia and really need your help and advice. I'm confused whether to apply as Civil engineer or structural engineer. if anyone has an idea about the job market and any difficulty in the process. most of my experience in design and technical.


----------



## rocket1 (Oct 10, 2014)

rocket1 said:


> Dear All, I have a Very URGENT question. I'm submitting my application today to Engineers Australia and really need your help and advice. I'm confused whether to apply as Civil engineer or structural engineer. if anyone has an idea about the job market and any difficulty in the process. most of my experience in design and technical.


Thanks guys, I have already applied as structural engineer. Today I received notification from the assessor requesting additional information. I have some questions for you if you can assist me with your experiences.
1- for my previous employment in Egypt in a design firm, I submitted an Exp. Cert. with the required details on it. However he's asking for additional supporting documents. It will not be possible to get social insurance or bank statement for that period (you know the normal work environment in Egypt). what do you think other possibilities??
2- for my work in KSA, I sent Exp. Cert. also with required details and attested by chamber of commerce. but again he requires supporting documents as per page 22 in the MSA booklet. any thoughts what could support my claims??
I don't want to look idiot contacting each of them without having certain requirements.

Thanks again fellows and looking forward to hear from you soon. :confused2:


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

rocket1 said:


> Thanks guys, I have already applied as structural engineer. Today I received notification from the assessor requesting additional information. I have some questions for you if you can assist me with your experiences.
> 1- for my previous employment in Egypt in a design firm, I submitted an Exp. Cert. with the required details on it. However he's asking for additional supporting documents. It will not be possible to get social insurance or bank statement for that period (you know the normal work environment in Egypt). what do you think other possibilities??
> 2- for my work in KSA, I sent Exp. Cert. also with required details and attested by chamber of commerce. but again he requires supporting documents as per page 22 in the MSA booklet. any thoughts what could support my claims??
> I don't want to look idiot contacting each of them without having certain requirements.
> ...


Is it possible to ask your previous employer about amalgamated salary slips? I think this can go through


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

I am typing this with extremely shaky hands. Finally after waiting for 8 months, we received the grant notice today 2 December!

I want to thank everyone on this forum for their tremendous help. It would not have been possible without your help and guidance. Best of luck to all waiting. Alhamdollillah we are done!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

saz82 said:


> I am typing this with extremely shaky hands. Finally after waiting for 8 months, we received the grant notice today 2 December! I want to thank everyone on this forum for their tremendous help. It would not have been possible without your help and guidance. Best of luck to all waiting. Alhamdollillah we are done!


Congraaaats


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you so much  also for all your help and tips!




TheExpatriate said:


> Congraaaats


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

ِAny IT guys here


----------



## mkhadragy (Sep 15, 2014)

zanzoun said:


> ِAny IT guys here


yes sir, how can we help you?


----------



## rocket1 (Oct 10, 2014)

saz82 said:


> I am typing this with extremely shaky hands. Finally after waiting for 8 months, we received the grant notice today 2 December!
> 
> I want to thank everyone on this forum for their tremendous help. It would not have been possible without your help and guidance. Best of luck to all waiting. Alhamdollillah we are done!


Congratulations!


----------



## rocket1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hisham Al Said said:


> Is it possible to ask your previous employer about amalgamated salary slips? I think this can go through


I don't know. Because in the latest release of msa booklet they became very specific about the type of the supporting documents. Anyways I'm trying to contact other companies that I've dealt with during these periods to get recommendation letters. But this is a hard way.


----------



## usufspirit (May 19, 2015)

Cpngratulations ya Bro 
Hope this is the same result for all egyptians here. 

I am 60 point lodged my 189 visa on nov 8. 

I have uploaded papers as required

My only worry is regarding my work experience

I only supported my case with 
Relevancy assessment from EA 
A work experience certificate from my employer 
A pay slip stamped 

:see_no_evil: no bank statement or insurance since we are in egypt 

I read one blog of guy getting refused coz his experience was not well supported

Excuse me sir, can you explain me, why it took you 8 months to get visa grant? :see_no_evil:


----------



## mcmemam (May 13, 2015)

Hisham Al Said said:


> I wrote the national identity number and iqama number for me and my wife and it was acceptable. Sorry, I am not sure about the case of children Good luck!


Good morning Hisham. Did you attach a photocopy of your national ID or Iqamaa? Or just mentioned the numbers?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

mcmemam said:


> Good morning Hisham. Did you attach a photocopy of your national ID or Iqamaa? Or just mentioned the numbers?


No need to attach them


----------



## mcmemam (May 13, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> No need to attach them


Unfortunately, i just noticed that my Egyptian pcc is issued using the national ID. And, my Saudi pcc is issued using the Iqamaa. Do you think that it is still not necessary to translate and attach them?


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

mcmemam said:


> Unfortunately, i just noticed that my Egyptian pcc is issued using the national ID. And, my Saudi pcc is issued using the Iqamaa. Do you think that it is still not necessary to translate and attach them?


For me I had the same situation
where my Egyptian National Id was used for Egyptian PCC
and Saudi Iqama was in Saudi PCC

So, what I did is that I translated the Saudi Iqama and Egyptian National ID and upload them together with the translation

Although, Expatriate is a real expert and you can always trust his opinion :first:


NB
Visa submitted on 25th November
CO not yet allocated

So, I do not know if this is the best practice or not
but I just wanted to share what I did


Good luck
See you in Australia


----------



## sherifabdelaziz (Dec 28, 2015)

Hey Guys,

How is it, I am living in Zambia right now and i am thinking about shifting to Australia, So what the way forward to start off


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

Guys,
could you please let me know how much doest it cost to get my document certified as original from austrlian embassy at saudi arabia?


----------



## tarekshabib (Oct 23, 2014)

zanzoun said:


> Guys,
> could you please let me know how much doest it cost to get my document certified as original from austrlian embassy at saudi arabia?


Hi, I made the certified copies in the Australian embassy in Riyadh last October , the Cost was 95 SAR per document (not page) ... if you are living in Riyadh you can hand it by hand after getting an appointment ... if you are living outside Riyadh, the only courier you can use is DHL , they ship the documents and pay for you the fees for the certified copies, and get the original and copies for you after two days I believe "the cost for this service was 360 SAR + the certified copies fees for the embassy")

I hope that helps... if you need the contacts to set the appointment with the embassy I can provide it if you want.

Thanks


----------



## mcmemam (May 13, 2015)

ali_a_bayoumi said:


> For me I had the same situation where my Egyptian National Id was used for Egyptian PCC and Saudi Iqama was in Saudi PCC So, what I did is that I translated the Saudi Iqama and Egyptian National ID and upload them together with the translation Although, Expatriate is a real expert and you can always trust his opinion :first: NB Visa submitted on 25th November CO not yet allocated So, I do not know if this is the best practice or not but I just wanted to share what I did Good luck See you in Australia


I translated and uploaded them just to be on the safe side


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

tarekshabib said:


> Hi, I made the certified copies in the Australian embassy in Riyadh last October , the Cost was 95 SAR per document (not page) ... if you are living in Riyadh you can hand it by hand after getting an appointment ... if you are living outside Riyadh, the only courier you can use is DHL , they ship the documents and pay for you the fees for the certified copies, and get the original and copies for you after two days I believe "the cost for this service was 360 SAR + the certified copies fees for the embassy")
> 
> I hope that helps... if you need the contacts to set the appointment with the embassy I can provide it if you want.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks brother. in this case i will try to make it at egypt as it will cost only 100 EGP.
One more question please, from your profile your scored 5.5 at your first attempt with writing then scored 6, could you please let me know how to increase my score to 6 i scored 5.5 at my first attempt at IDP egypt.
where was your exam?


----------



## H-H (Dec 22, 2015)

zanzoun said:


> One more question please, from your profile your scored 5.5 at your first attempt with writing then scored 6, could you please let me know how to increase my score to 6 i scored 5.5 at my first attempt at IDP egypt.
> where was your exam?


kindly check " IELTS ryan" channel on YouTube, it will help you to improve your writing.


----------



## mcmemam (May 13, 2015)

The Egyptian pcc states clearly that it expires after 3 months. Does the DIAC consider this statement? Or the department will consider a one year period for all pccs to expire?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

mcmemam said:


> The Egyptian pcc states clearly that it expires after 3 months. Does the DIAC consider this statement? Or the department will consider a one year period for all pccs to expire?


One year 

Don't worry


----------



## Nader Guirguis (Dec 25, 2015)

Hello TheExpatriate , very professional and helpful threads !!

I have a question and would like to know where I ask it, I don't know also where to send private messages.

I'm electrical Power Engineer with 15 years experience all gained in construction, commissioning and servicing of special overhead cranes and other plant equipment for aluminum smelters in ME and GCC region , I have done my IELTS test with L6, S6.5, R6, W6 , I want to starts my CDR but my agent can't give me a clear answer about the job code I shall apply for, as per ASCO job descriptions I found that plant or production engineer ( 233513) is more suiting my experience or even Industrial Engineer (233511) but when I looked the Electrical engineer (233311) I found it talks more about design which I have not done before, my question now is:
can I write my CDR with production engineer ( 233513) even if my qualification is electrical Engineer ? 
I thanks you so much guys and wish all the best for you future !!
I will be very appreciated if someone who know the process give me his contact to help in some other questions. *<SNIP>*
Best regards
Nader , Bahrain

*Please don't put personal information (email addresses, contact numbers, etc, in your posts - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Nader Guirguis said:


> Hello TheExpatriate , very professional and helpful threads !!
> 
> I have a question and would like to know where I ask it, I don't know also where to send private messages.
> 
> ...


Hello Nader, 

It all depends on your CV and the duties you have carried out PLUS the job you're applying for. I would not be able to give you a straight answer without all the relevant information to be honest.


----------



## Apex294 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hello everyone
It is my very first post here, I just wanted to share with you my landing experience we had last week. A family of 5 members, 8Y, 6Y, 3Y children my wife and my self. I have decided to book on Cathay Pacific (Dubai, Hong Kong -> Melbourne) SA state nominated 190. The very first 7 hours (overnight trip) to HK was fine and it really deserves to visit HK city with kids, we have stayed there 4 nights and it was awesome (Ocean Park, Disney land and Madame Tussauds/ Peak Tram and few other places), stayed at L'HOTEL NINA ET CONVEN HKG which I liked myself. Anyhow moving on; travelling from HK on Dec 24th another 9 hours night flight to Melbourne. upon boarding they checked our PR through their system, make sure that we all have a valid visa, then you only get a boarding pass, I did not stamp visas on passports (quite costly for 5 passports) – arrived at 12PM Christmas Day 25th Dec. airport was not busy at all. Officer checked our identities, wish us a happy stay and stamp *Arrived*
Customs were very good, I filled the form confirming not holding any food, medicine, herbs, cash (10,000 AUD), etc and she only stamped it with no problem, however she asked if we are here to stay or to verify 
Once you get out of the airport, an Optus mobile shop is there, get an Australian number (pre, post) up to you, I did not take one at that point but it would be good to do so
Skybus shuttle bus is a good option family ticket (2 Adult +up to 4 Children) only 41 AUD to CBD, again it was not busy and we were dropped in Southern Cross Station, Taxi to South Yara and finally we are there 
The public Transportation was free in that day but we preferred a taxi to reach hotel as soon as we could. Few places were visited in Melbourne as our intention was to feel the country rather than tourism. 
I bought four Myki cards (2 Adults+2 Child) to travel on Melbourne's trains, trams and buses from 7 eleven store 6 AUD each and topped up 20 AUD/ each was enough for four days 
Mobile phone: I have chosen Optus because of its good roaming rate, prepaid valid for 360 days 62 AUD
Bank Account: I validated my transaction classic account in NAB, opening a saving account and it was quite hard to open a foreign currency account there, suggested HSBC

Melbourne Zoo (Children free on public holidays and adults may use concession cards) very clean place compare to other zoos we had visited, species are many but to compare with Sri Lanka Colombo Zoo, kuala lumpur zoo!
Melbourne library (Free Wifi) the kids liked the Kids sector very much
Queen Victoria Market (meat and vegetables) market prices averages are very reasonable compared to UAE)
Frankstone Sand Sculpting A Day at The Zoo! amazed by life size sand sculptures on display created by 20 of the world’s finest sculptors.
DFO shopping mall: most of international brands are there offering good discounts, however we were in turkey a couple of weeks back and it is still cheaper in Istanbul 

After four nights we had to leave  back to Dubai 9hrs to HK and another 9hrs to Dubai 
Wish you all the best


----------



## mcmemam (May 13, 2015)

@Apex294. Thanks a lot for sharing this. You did not visit South Australia? I thought that there are a sort of procedure we should do upon landing.


----------



## Apex294 (Jun 5, 2015)

mcmemam said:


> @Apex294. Thanks a lot for sharing this. You did not visit South Australia? I thought that there are a sort of procedure we should do upon landing.


I understand that you can verify your visa anywhere in Australia, it was only a verification visit, anyway I am planning to visit Adelaide June, July 2016
thanks


----------



## Nader Guirguis (Dec 25, 2015)

*Congrats for doing the landing*

Congrats mate for doing your first landing .. 
for how long the visa will be valid until you do your permanent move ?
Wish you all the best
cheers


----------



## Apex294 (Jun 5, 2015)

Visa grant received July 2015, it is 5 years, verification within 1st year


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Nader Guirguis said:


> Congrats mate for doing your first landing ..
> for how long the visa will be valid until you do your permanent move ?
> Wish you all the best
> cheers


five years from grant date regardless of when you make first entry


----------



## asatstr (Dec 16, 2015)

Dear friends,

I am intent to make EA assessment for my engineering degree and work history as well.

I face some problems and need your help.

I have more than 9.5 years of experience; I can only assesse about 8 years since the first year after graduation I worked in the university as teaching assistant. But unfortunately I have some problems as following:

First, I have legality issues with my previous employer. So, they will not give me a reference letter. I worked with them one month (from 16-08-11 to 15-09-11) in commercial visa and then i went back home and finished the work visa procedures for about 3 months and come back in 11-Dec-11. The question now is, I going to make a statutory declaration by my previous head of section, he will come her for short trip (now he is not in this company), what is the evidences needed to be attached within the statutory declaration to prove he was working for this company (is his business card and visa page on his passport is enough?). From this company I have experience certificate mentioned my position and work duration only from 11-Dec-11. In the statutory declaration shall I put the commencement date from 16-Aug-11 or 11-Dec-11?

Second, in the first company I was paid in cash without any slips. So, I asked them to provide my with something to proof that I was working with them. They agree to give me a reference letter addressed to EA with all information and a letter from financial department mentioned that I was taken my salary in cash and they will state all my salaries. Is it enough for EA assessor or what can I do more. Of-course I will attach my work visa pages on my passport.

Please I need some help 

Regards


----------



## rocket1 (Oct 10, 2014)

asatstr said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I am intent to make EA assessment for my engineering degree and work history as well.
> 
> ...


Dear asatstr,
for every job you need a primary document and a supporting document. the primary document mainly is the exp. certificate (with all the details mentioned in EA booklet) while the supporting document can be a bank statement showing salary deposited, social insurance, recommendation letter from any other company you have been dealing with.
try to get reference letter from the company from Aug and if not and it will not affect your 8 yrs, so just make it Dec. However, if you need this period to fulfill the 8 yrs, you can send the job offer, visa on passport (with translation) and entry date, ref. letter and if possible statutory declaration and I don't think that you need any proof for him being working in the company but if you have it's better. the concept is submit as much proofs as you can. and good luck. 
This is to the best of my knowledge and I'm not an expert so if anyone can confirm or modify the said, it will be appreciated.


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi Dears,
Quick one, where can someone stamp "Certified Copy" in Egypt - Cairo please?
Thanks.


----------



## rocket1 (Oct 10, 2014)

engfahmi said:


> Hi Dears,
> Quick one, where can someone stamp "Certified Copy" in Egypt - Cairo please?
> Thanks.


Australian embassy


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Any other place either then the Australian embassy please?


----------



## Abdo2020 (Nov 23, 2015)

Need help mates,
I have my positive assessment from EA and I have 8.5 years of experience. Then after they granted me the letter for my qualifications, they told me we cannot give you the years of experience assessment cause you have an engineering masters degree but a Bsc from faculty of science. So the total years of experience won't be 8 then as they will consider starting from when I got my Msc in 2015. So they granted me the letter of assessment for my qualifications only.
Do you think this could affect my visa if I lodge it and they will not consider my years of experience as +8 like EA or what do you think? Pls help urgently


BSc from science faculty in 2004
MSc in Engineering in 2015
Years of experience 8.5 years
EA assessment: +ve for qualifications


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi,
Of course it will affect, what you write in the EOI should be as the assessment from EA.


----------



## Abdo2020 (Nov 23, 2015)

engfahmi said:


> Hi,
> Of course it will affect, what you write in the EOI should be as the assessment from EA.


What IO wrote in EOI is exactly the same, my problem is that the years of experience I have are 8 but what they could not consider all the years before having my masters.


----------



## asatstr (Dec 16, 2015)

rocket1 said:


> Dear asatstr,
> for every job you need a primary document and a supporting document. the primary document mainly is the exp. certificate (with all the details mentioned in EA booklet) while the supporting document can be a bank statement showing salary deposited, social insurance, recommendation letter from any other company you have been dealing with.


Already for two employers I had obtained such documents, but for my ex-employer I cannot obtain the reference letter. Instead of that I am trying to make a statutory declaration from my ex-boss.


----------



## mcmemam (May 13, 2015)

Guys, I suggest that we create a whatsapp group for Egyptian who migrated or are in the process so that we share our experiences and communicate faster. If anyone agrees please PM me.


----------



## tarekshabib (Oct 23, 2014)

*Guys, Is this normal?*

Hi Everyone,

are the below dates are normal?

Application Submitted : 16-August-2015
CO assigned + "Request for More Information 1": 2-10-2015 
Response for "Request for More Information 1" : 29-10-2015
"Request for More Information 2" : 19-11-2015
Response for "Request for More Information 2" : 12-12-2015

and no single mail or communication received since that date.

what (and when) should I expect?

Thanks


----------



## rocket1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi everybody,
I have couple of questions. 
1) for ob verification, do they contact current employer only or all previous employers as well.
2) for uploading documents to the visa application, should I pay first? and how to upload as I'm not able to figure it out. and what is the difference between "send" and "submit" in the actions in ImmIAccount.
3) Should I have only 2 applications on ImmiAccount ( My health declarations + Points based skilled migration) or is there any thing more?
4) what is the time allowance for making the first entry?

Thanks


----------



## rocket1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Again, I wish that everyone who has visited Australia to share some hints about the visit, something like : how did you plan for your trip? best airways and best timing during the year? how you were treated at entry and during your stay? how did you managed an accommodation? which area is better and reasonably priced? why did you chose that city or state? what was the expenses like? did u try to find a job? any culture shocks? 
I know some of these details were mentioned on the forum many times but it'll be better to get it from someone of the same culture so we may face something which is normal for other cultures but not for us and vise versa.
Finally, best of luck for all of you and be sure that your input and efforts will help many people in getting better understanding about the situation and be prepared.
Thanks


----------



## usufspirit (May 19, 2015)

alhmdullah for him, only, we shall thank 

i got my visa today 
 as part of my loyality to your great help, and this forum of supporting me 

i thank everyone here, and i would like to make a not 

just add any paper that will prove your case, just anything. 

i did that and i got the visa one day later 

Gsm Adelaide They are not busy, they are waiting for you to add evidence 

thank you all 

1 Egyptian is in today 

All the love from the freaking great Egyptian Pharaohs 

have a good day everyone

Structural Engineer 2012
Ain shams University
3 yrs experience 
189 visa 65 points
Ielts 7.0 28 March 2015 
Skill Assessment 2 Sept 2015 
Invitation 06 Nov 2015
Lodged 08 Nov 2015
contacted 28 Nov 2015 
Granted 27 Jan 2016 

love you all, my indian bros, and everyone here 
Adious
Meet you all there amicos i amicas 
Hasta luego
lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome::second::second::second::second:


----------



## rocket1 (Oct 10, 2014)

usufspirit said:


> alhmdullah for him, only, we shall thank
> 
> i got my visa today
> as part of my loyality to your great help, and this forum of supporting me
> ...


Congrats!  when you will be doing your landing and to which city?


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

usufspirit said:


> alhmdullah for him, only, we shall thank
> 
> i got my visa today
> as part of my loyality to your great help, and this forum of supporting me
> ...



Congrats mate  lane: will catch'ya soon enshAllah


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello everyone, I'am an Egyptian Architect and I submittend my documents to the AACA, it's been a month and a couple of days back they emaild me that the adress was wrong and my application (the results they sent me) was returned to them due to "incomplete adress" it turned out they didn't write the PO Box number! Any way they refused to tell me the results on the phone or through the email, they said I'll have to wait till I recive them on the mail! And now that am going to recive them within days am really getting so nervous! So is there any one here who get a +ve results from fhe aaca? I completed my education in Modern Academy for Enineering and Technology class of 2014 am currntly working in Dubai and I did send them the certificate of the Egyptian cidicate (el nekaba). Any one here can till me if I shall expect a bad or good news?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

bishoyerian said:


> Hello everyone, I'am an Egyptian Architect and I submittend my documents to the AACA, it's been a month and a couple of days back they emaild me that the adress was wrong and my application (the results they sent me) was returned to them due to "incomplete adress" it turned out they didn't write the PO Box number! Any way they refused to tell me the results on the phone or through the email, they said I'll have to wait till I recive them on the mail! And now that am going to recive them within days am really getting so nervous! So is there any one here who get a +ve results from fhe aaca? I completed my education in Modern Academy for Enineering and Technology class of 2014 am currntly working in Dubai and I did send them the certificate of the Egyptian cidicate (el nekaba). Any one here can till me if I shall expect a bad or good news?


Unfortunately if you are a graduate of the Architecture Department of an Egyptian Engineering school, the outcome is most probably going to be negative  AACA does not recognise Egyptian architecture engineering degrees as proper architecture degrees


----------



## eng.amr.mahmoud (Dec 16, 2015)

guys I want your advise please.
I have got +ve EA assessment this month on 15th jan.
but I have submitted also the skill releveant employment assessment which they have only consider 5 years from my 8+ years due to the 3+ years were in Egypt after my graduation and I have submitted R&R reference letter and bank statement and also another reference letter from the company I was supplied to despite all this they asked for a government evidence which I canot obtain right now cause am outside Egypt.
my question is can I claim for 8+ points while am submitting my EOI or I have to stick with EA assessment for my employment period which is 5 years that's means I will lose 5 points instead of being 65 I will be 60.
also as I have contact DIAC over phone and asked them they told me that I have to stick with EA assessment and If I want to claim the 3 years I have to submit another assessment for it.
and I know ppl don't go for relevant Skill employment from EA at all.
so what you guys can advise from your experience.


----------



## mcmemam (May 13, 2015)

eng.amr.mahmoud said:


> guys I want your advise please.
> I have got +ve EA assessment this month on 15th jan.
> but I have submitted also the skill releveant employment assessment which they have only consider 5 years from my 8+ years due to the 3+ years were in Egypt after my graduation and I have submitted R&R reference letter and bank statement and also another reference letter from the company I was supplied to despite all this they asked for a government evidence which I canot obtain right now cause am outside Egypt.
> my question is can I claim for 8+ points while am submitting my EOI or I have to stick with EA assessment for my employment period which is 5 years that's means I will lose 5 points instead of being 65 I will be 60.
> ...


Since you're above the 60 in either case, I advise you to stick to the assessment and claim only 60 points. why would you risk?


----------



## eng.amr.mahmoud (Dec 16, 2015)

the problem am afraid that my occupation 233914 may be reach the celling and to be blocked from applying untill next july for the new program


----------



## kelhossiny (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi....I want your advice please.
I am going to submit for EA assessment this month.
Shall I add skill relevant employment assessment as well? or I leave that for next stage EOI
people advised me not to go for relevant Skill employment from EA as it is complicated and useless for immigration. so what you guys can advise from your experience?.


----------



## Abdo2020 (Nov 23, 2015)

kelhossiny said:


> Hi....I want your advice please.
> I am going to submit for EA assessment this month.
> Shall I add skill relevant employment assessment as well? or I leave that for next stage EOI
> people advised me not to go for relevant Skill employment from EA as it is complicated and useless for immigration. so what you guys can advise from your experience?.


Hi,
You certainly do not have to go for employment assessment as it is certainly complicated and sometimes does not match your work experience as you will use in EOI. Also it is of no need for the immigration procedures at all.

However, if you feel your case is easy to understand like you have one employer and your degree matches your career..etc, go ahead with it as it could make the immigration procedures easier.
Best of luck


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

A friend of mine is having trouble making the visa fees payment from Egypt using his credit card. The banks even rejected to transfer the amount to me so that I could make the payment on his behalf. Any one managed to pay by credit card from Egypt recently? Any suggestions will be highly appreciated.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

k.kashwaa said:


> A friend of mine is having trouble making the visa fees payment from Egypt using his credit card. The banks even rejected to transfer the amount to me so that I could make the payment on his behalf. Any one managed to pay by credit card from Egypt recently? Any suggestions will be highly appreciated.


It depends on the amount. If he has a big family and the VAC is high (e.g. family of four, $7200 + Surcharge) and his bank has an imposed limit, it won't work.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 24, 2016)

k.kashwaa said:


> A friend of mine is having trouble making the visa fees payment from Egypt using his credit card. The banks even rejected to transfer the amount to me so that I could make the payment on his behalf. Any one managed to pay by credit card from Egypt recently? Any suggestions will be highly appreciated.


HI,
I suggest if he has any friend outside in another country with his visa allows him to pay such amount of money, he could ask him to pay it for now and then transfer the money to him somehow.


----------



## rocket1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi,
I'd like to let you know that I've just received the visa grant today. Thanks to all of you for your support all the time and I wish you all the best.


----------



## Abdo2020 (Nov 23, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> Unfortunately if you are a graduate of the Architecture Department of an Egyptian Engineering school, the outcome is most probably going to be negative  AACA does not recognise Egyptian architecture engineering degrees as proper architecture degrees


Are you sure from this TheExpatriate? What about Engineers Australia? Does it consider it or not?


----------



## Abdo2020 (Nov 23, 2015)

rocket1 said:


> Hi,
> I'd like to let you know that I've just received the visa grant today. Thanks to all of you for your support all the time and I wish you all the best.


Congrats Bro.
Al the best


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Abdo2020 said:


> Are you sure from this TheExpatriate? What about Engineers Australia? Does it consider it or not?


Yes I am sure. AACA will not assess it positively.

Engineers Australia does not assess Architects.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

rocket1 said:


> Hi,
> I'd like to let you know that I've just received the visa grant today. Thanks to all of you for your support all the time and I wish you all the best.


congrats !


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi fellas,

Anybody knows when the status will change from "assessment in progress" to "finalized" ??
The CO contacted me on March,4 and she acknowledged receiving the additional info by herself. 
Also, did anyone apply as chemist "234211"


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Salam, that's really difficult to say because finalized means a decision made & you will even receive an email when it's changed before even you check it in the Immi-account.


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

engfahmi said:


> Salam, that's really difficult to say because finalized means a decision made & you will even receive an email when it's changed before even you check it in the Immi-account.


Thanks!
so you mean the status would be firstly changed to "pending" b4 "finalized"??


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

It changes from Assessment in Progress to finalised only when the decision is made


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

dear brothers,


1-any idea how to solve the problem of cerdit card limit when paying?? mine has a limit of 8000 pounds?? anyone has tried something different?

2- does heavy smokers face issues with medical? or should i quit now?


----------



## Patriot (Feb 24, 2016)

maglev said:


> dear brothers,
> 
> 
> 1-any idea how to solve the problem of cerdit card limit when paying?? mine has a limit of 8000 pounds?? anyone has tried something different?
> ...


1) You need to have someone with much higher limit from the people you know. There is no way to go with it without credit card. I asked them and got an answer that there is no other way.

2) Do not think so, the problem is with those having HIV, tuberculosis, problems with heart..etc.


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

thanks alot brother ....also when submitting EOI , what to write in given names, last name blanks? e.g if my name is ahmed elsayed mohamed ali?


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

??????????


----------



## Patriot (Feb 24, 2016)

maglev said:


> thanks alot brother ....also when submitting EOI , what to write in given names, last name blanks? e.g if my name is ahmed elsayed mohamed ali?


Write your full name just as in your passport. They see people from all over the world and they know how the names could be long


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

so ,
given names : ahmed elsayed mohmed
fmily name :ali

or , 
given names: leave it blank
family name: ahmed elsayed mohmed ali


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

Patriot said:


> Write your full name just as in your passport. They see people from all over the world and they know how the names could be long


would u plz give me an examle?? thanks alot


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

i really hope some one egyptian who can answer my qeustion to clear my doubts


----------



## Patriot (Feb 24, 2016)

maglev said:


> so ,
> given names : ahmed elsayed mohmed
> fmily name :ali
> 
> ...


Yes, True.
Your first name is Ahmed
Your Family name is Ali
The given names/other names/Middle names should be Elsayed Mohamed.
And I am sure this is your least worry


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

Patriot said:


> Yes, True.
> Your first name is Ahmed
> Your Family name is Ali
> The given names/other names/Middle names should be Elsayed Mohamed.
> And I am sure this is your least worry


i guess u r right bro, iam just panicking , r u egyptian?


----------



## kareemhafez87 (Jan 14, 2016)

maglev said:


> so ,
> given names : ahmed elsayed mohmed
> fmily name :ali
> 
> ...


Hi Maglev,

the EOI instructions are as follow
(1.General format rules

If the client has only one name, enter that name into the family name field.
If the client does not have a family name, enter all given names into the family name field and leave the given names field blank.)

I assume our names ( Egyptian format names) should be written in the family name with the given name box left blank. That is what I understood.

Good Luck


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

Unfortunately, most PPl misunderstood what is meant by "Given names"
For instance, ur name in birth certificate is Mahmoud, but u always called by "Abo Hanafi". So "Abo Hanafi" should be written in given names.

Plz, ask other ppl and if i am wrong, plz correct me.


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

MimoMKF said:


> Unfortunately, most PPl misunderstood what is meant by "Given names"
> For instance, ur name in birth certificate is Mahmoud, but u always called by "Abo Hanafi". So "Abo Hanafi" should be written in given names.
> 
> Plz, ask other ppl and if i am wrong, plz correct me.




No
of course No

Your name is *Mohamed Ahmed Khaled Mousa*

So your first name is *Mohamed*
Last name is *Mousa*
Given Names are *Ahmed Khaled *

If only asking about family name and given names so:
Family name is: *Mousa*
Given names : *Mohamed Ahmed Khaled*

All names should be exactly the same as your passport


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

ali_a_bayoumi said:


> No
> of course No
> 
> Your name is *Mohamed Ahmed Khaled Mousa*
> ...



I always use my name and father name and leave given names blank. I never got a problem with that.


----------



## kareemhafez87 (Jan 14, 2016)

MimoMKF said:


> I always use my name and father name and leave given names blank. I never got a problem with that.


I guess that is because we don't have family name. if you checked your passport you will find all names written under full name. So I assume we should write the full name in the family name and leave given name blank


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

guys, anyone has an idea about how to make the payment online? my credit card limit is only 8000 LE , plz lets share ideas,i heard about travel choice CIB card but it has limit 20000 LE...any other options available?


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

maglev said:


> guys, anyone has an idea about how to make the payment online? my credit card limit is only 8000 LE , plz lets share ideas,i heard about travel choice CIB card but it has limit 20000 LE...any other options available?


Migration Agent in Australia is the best solution for this


----------



## asatstr (Dec 16, 2015)

my friends,

I have a situation and I need your valuable experience.

I going to submit my case to EA, I graduated since 2006 and achieved my master of engineering in 2011 and now I am enrolled in PhD. in fact I was working during studying the master degree in company located in another country than my home country which I took the master from. Also, nowadays, I have same situation since I am doing my PhD in my home country university and I am working in another country.

my question is, I have most of evidence documents required by EA for these working duration. Will the assessor consider my working career from BSc graduation date or he will consider it from master graduation date??????????????????????????

waiting for your experiences and knowledge in such cases.

Regards


----------



## Patriot (Feb 24, 2016)

asatstr said:


> my friends,
> 
> I have a situation and I need your valuable experience.
> 
> ...


HI,
The BSc is the first one to assess and it is the main one, but as long as you have MSc from another university. If they accept it in the first place they will have to accept both. They will provide you with a letter accepting both degrees in your case.


----------



## asatstr (Dec 16, 2015)

Patriot said:


> HI,
> The BSc is the first one to assess and it is the main one, but as long as you have MSc from another university. If they accept it in the first place they will have to accept both. They will provide you with a letter accepting both degrees in your case.



Firstly, I gained BSc and MSc from same university from Egypt. Also I am enrolled in PhD in same university.

secondly, my question is EA will consider my career after BSc or after MSc and revoke all the 4 years between them. I don't know if they will accept that I was studying my master during working outside Egypt.?????????????? 


Regards


----------



## Patriot (Feb 24, 2016)

asatstr said:


> Firstly, I gained BSc and MSc from same university from Egypt. Also I am enrolled in PhD in same university.
> 
> secondly, my question is EA will consider my career after BSc or after MSc and revoke all the 4 years between them. I don't know if they will accept that I was studying my master during working outside Egypt.??????????????
> 
> ...


From what I saw, it does not matter as you prove it. You need to send them what proves your number of years of experience like pay checks or monthly payments documents for 3 consecutive months. If you were studying while working they will consider it as long as your job is related to the occupation and the study is engineering.


----------



## tarekshabib (Oct 23, 2014)

*Confused*

Hi Guys, 

I feel there is something is going wrong with my application, as you can see the dates from my signature... I submitted the application on 29-Oct-2015, Additional Documents Required twice and I responded back on: 19-Nov-2015, 15-December-2015 till now I did not get any response from the IMMI side whether additional documents required, grant or even Application refusal..... I believe it is very loooooooong processing time ... am I right or this is the normal case ??? as I believe that if there is an additional documents required it is not affecting the standard processing time ( 3 months as per the web site for the 189 subclass Visa type) 

share your experiences please


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

tarekshabib said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I feel there is something is going wrong with my application, as you can see the dates from my signature... I submitted the application on 29-Oct-2015, Additional Documents Required twice and I responded back on: 19-Nov-2015, 15-December-2015 till now I did not get any response from the IMMI side whether additional documents required, grant or even Application refusal..... I believe it is very loooooooong processing time ... am I right or this is the normal case ??? as I believe that if there is an additional documents required it is not affecting the standard processing time ( 3 months as per the web site for the 189 subclass Visa type)
> 
> share your experiences please


No . it is not.
why don't you call them and ask for reason of delay
Good luck


----------



## Patriot (Feb 24, 2016)

tarekshabib said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I feel there is something is going wrong with my application, as you can see the dates from my signature... I submitted the application on 29-Oct-2015, Additional Documents Required twice and I responded back on: 19-Nov-2015, 15-December-2015 till now I did not get any response from the IMMI side whether additional documents required, grant or even Application refusal..... I believe it is very loooooooong processing time ... am I right or this is the normal case ??? as I believe that if there is an additional documents required it is not affecting the standard processing time ( 3 months as per the web site for the 189 subclass Visa type)
> 
> share your experiences please


You may need to give them a call to ask about your application. 3 months is normal but more than that is not usually happening


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

tarekshabib said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I feel there is something is going wrong with my application, as you can see the dates from my signature... I submitted the application on 29-Oct-2015, Additional Documents Required twice and I responded back on: 19-Nov-2015, 15-December-2015 till now I did not get any response from the IMMI side whether additional documents required, grant or even Application refusal..... I believe it is very loooooooong processing time ... am I right or this is the normal case ??? as I believe that if there is an additional documents required it is not affecting the standard processing time ( 3 months as per the web site for the 189 subclass Visa type)
> 
> share your experiences please



Dear Tariq,

Don't worry 
You are not alone 

Some people on (my immitracker) are waiting since August and September , of course they are few but at least there are some applicants still waiting.

Me also in the same boat 
I am waiting since November, almost 5 months since application date

I called the DIBP three times, and always receiving the same standard answer, your application is under normal process just be patient and wait.

I don't know if this delay means that our applications were randomly selected for security check or any other type of meticulous checks? I wish this is wrong. 

Any way, we have nothing to do other than having faith and believe in Allah wellness and that Allah definitely choosing the best for us

I known how much it is hard to wait
But just be patient, I feel that our grant is very near In Shaa Allah


----------



## tarekshabib (Oct 23, 2014)

Hisham Al Said said:


> No . it is not.
> why don't you call them and ask for reason of delay
> Good luck


I tried many times and the response which is (your application is under assessment and we have no clear answer why it is getting delayed, the CO will contact you once there is an update in place)


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

dear egyptians, i received invitation , but before applying when i was revising my EOI ,i found that i didnot mention my high school in answer to the question :"Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above? " i just didnot make sense to me at this time to add high school.

i am not sure if i should go on with just mentioning my BSC , or changing my answer in visa application or avoid the whole drama and wait 2 months until my invitation exires, 
have anyone not mentioned his secondary school and got grant?? need ur help plz....thanks


----------



## ahmedsomir (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi Egyptians,

Thanks for the thread maker or helping us.

this is my situation now .. 

Age=34 --- > 25 point
IELTS = 6,6,6,6 --- > 0 point
Experience=9 years --- > 15 point
Eduation=Bsc. --- > 15 point
Occupation= Developer programmer (ACS accceptance) 

Do I have a chance or not?
if yes what I have to do?

Thanks


----------



## Patriot (Feb 24, 2016)

maglev said:


> dear egyptians, i received invitation , but before applying when i was revising my EOI ,i found that i didnot mention my high school in answer to the question :"Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above? " i just didnot make sense to me at this time to add high school.
> 
> i am not sure if i should go on with just mentioning my BSC , or changing my answer in visa application or avoid the whole drama and wait 2 months until my invitation exires,
> have anyone not mentioned his secondary school and got grant?? need ur help plz....thanks


They are only looking into your college education. When you fill form 80 later on, you can mention about your schools then


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

Patriot said:


> They are only looking into your college education. When you fill form 80 later on, you can mention about your schools then


thanks for ur reply brother, by the way even form80 , the most recent one only asks for "tertiary education" which i suppose means higher education....anyway thanks alot for always being here to answer our questions, wish u always the best


----------



## ahmedsomir (Jun 20, 2013)

My situation brothers.


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

ahmedsomir said:


> Hi Egyptians,
> 
> Thanks for the thread maker or helping us.
> 
> ...


I know nothing about ACS occupations but you already have 55 points, studying for IELTS or PTE can get you some extra and you'll be totalling 65 (you can even study harder and try several times and get 20 points), believe me, English is the smallest obstacle in the migration process ...

Good luck!


----------



## ahmedsomir (Jun 20, 2013)

English is the hardest thing in my migration process.


----------



## kareemhafez87 (Jan 14, 2016)

ahmedsomir said:


> English is the hardest thing in my migration process.


Hi ahmedsomir,

Good luck in your PTE exam. Can you tell me how do you prepare for it

Thanks in advance


----------



## ahmedsomir (Jun 20, 2013)

there is a great thread in the forum called " PTE-A exam" search for it .. where r u from cairo/ alex ? maybe we can meet and provide you with the material and all you need.


----------



## kareemhafez87 (Jan 14, 2016)

ahmedsomir said:


> there is a great thread in the forum called " PTE-A exam" search for it .. where r u from cairo/ alex ? maybe we can meet and provide you with the material and all you need.


I am in cairo


----------



## ahmedsomir (Jun 20, 2013)

Ok my PTE exam will be 7-5-2016 .. we can meet in beside.


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

anybody here were not asked to fill form 80?


----------



## kareemhafez87 (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks Ahmed, That will be great


----------



## ahmedsomir (Jun 20, 2013)

Anyone from alex here?


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

iam from alex bro


----------



## ahmedsomir (Jun 20, 2013)

We need to establish a meeting in Alex for all the Alex residents, to share experience and materials, anybody else?


----------



## M.Aly (Nov 6, 2015)

Hey guys, 
I must achieve 8888 in IELTS; I took it once got 8 only in the speaking section; I have a good command of the English language but I hate exams and tend to get nervous during exams. I'm working hard but sometimes I feel it's impossible to balance all 8, half a mark could screw me up. 

What are your suggestions, has anyone done this before (give me hope). In my opinion, the actual challenges in this exam are time and tricks. Seems like they can't find a way to make this exam any harder other than applying silly tricks. It's not just about language. Do you think the same, or maybe I started to loose my mind over this exam..... grrrrr... come on!!


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

M.Aly said:


> Hey guys,
> I must achieve 8888 in IELTS; I took it once got 8 only in the speaking section; I have a good command of the English language but I hate exams and tend to get nervous during exams. I'm working hard but sometimes I feel it's impossible to balance all 8, half a mark could screw me up.
> 
> What are your suggestions, has anyone done this before (give me hope). In my opinion, the actual challenges in this exam are time and tricks. Seems like they can't find a way to make this exam any harder other than applying silly tricks. It's not just about language. Do you think the same, or maybe I started to loose my mind over this exam..... grrrrr... come on!!


Good morning,
I am highly recommending PTE for you. Achieving overall 8 in IELTS is a very positive sign that you are going to get 79 in all PTE sections.
Do some search in this forum you will find whatever you need to know about PTE.

Good luck


----------



## kareemhafez87 (Jan 14, 2016)

M.Aly said:


> Hey guys,
> I must achieve 8888 in IELTS; I took it once got 8 only in the speaking section; I have a good command of the English language but I hate exams and tend to get nervous during exams. I'm working hard but sometimes I feel it's impossible to balance all 8, half a mark could screw me up.
> 
> What are your suggestions, has anyone done this before (give me hope). In my opinion, the actual challenges in this exam are time and tricks. Seems like they can't find a way to make this exam any harder other than applying silly tricks. It's not just about language. Do you think the same, or maybe I started to loose my mind over this exam..... grrrrr... come on!!


Hi M.Aly,

I agree with you that IELTS isn't just about language, I tried it twice and failed so I am considering PTE Academic and I think you should try it.
There is a great thread here (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam.html)
Good Luck


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

dear egyptians, in visa application it asks about state/territory ....we dnot have this state system in egypt and it a mandatory field to fill ...what should i write there.?? i already wrote alxandria in town field.


----------



## tarekshabib (Oct 23, 2014)

Guys,

can any one share the IMMI phone number I can contact with internationally as they are not replying to any mails???!!!!

one more thing, the CO is asking for bank statements from Saudi Banks as evidence of employment (for 4 years !!!!) , I left KSA with final exit long time back, I contacted the Banks by phone but they do not want to provide it by e-mail. is the Work permit visa I have in my passport for KSA for this period of time can be considered as an evidence of employment?

Thanks


----------



## 3ammor (May 16, 2016)

Guys, is there any work around solution if I didn't got the required score?

I tried TOEFL and I got 
r20 , l23, s20 , w22
I tried PTE and I got
r60 , l60 , s40 , w68
and I'm trying TOEFL again.

what if I didn't get the scores? I have a good command of english but I thinks its all about exams !!! 
what else can I do?


----------



## M.Aly (Nov 6, 2015)

yes, you have to get used to exams no matter how good is your English. you have to be fast accurate and concise.
But I think in your case, you have already tried all exam types with no success, so back to school..... study English, many other like you, are stuck in the same situation including myself.


----------



## 3ammor (May 16, 2016)

I think the main problem is in schools already :joy:
Can't ï just wait a year or two so I can get higher score in exp and so I can bypass the English issue???


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

guys, any good and fast translators in alexandria ,except nadoury and nahas office? its urgent plz


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

guys , if translation is stapled into original language document by the translator , should we remove the staples before scanning??


----------



## H-H (Dec 22, 2015)

3ammor said:


> Guys, is there any work around solution if I didn't got the required score?
> 
> I tried TOEFL and I got
> r20 , l23, s20 , w22
> ...


I was on the same boat and I took 7 English exams [3 IELTS & 4 PTE] in order to obtain 10 points and I finally achieved this in my 4th PTE attempt, bear in mind that I wasn't studying and my speaking score on my 1st PTE attempt was 48 then I scored 70 at my 2nd attempt, and the only difference is that I wasn't nervous at the second time, so if you didn't achieve the required results in your 2nd TOEFL exam, I would suggest to keep retaking the PTE until you obtain the needed points, as I am against waiting one or two years, knowing that I wasted so much time not only this but also nobody knows what will happen in the future may be their will be some changes will not allow you to apply such as your occupation will be removed or any other obstacle that you will have no control over it.

So if the exam fee is not an issue book the exam every month until you reach the desired score.


----------



## H-H (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi All,

On 11 May 16, I submitted an EOI (189) as 263312 - Telecommunications Network Engineer with 65 points. I should receive an invitation by the next round [25 May 2016] and currently I am preparing the required documents, however I have some inquiries regarding the the following documents:

- Social Insurance Status Report, I already translate it, do I need to certify it or not.

- PCC [Fish We Tashbih], do I need to authenticate it from the Ministry of Foreign Affairs or just translate it and after the translation, do I need to certify it or is it unnecessary.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

There is no need to attest any documents from Ministry of foreign affairs


----------



## H-H (Dec 22, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> There is no need to attest any documents from Ministry of foreign affairs


Thanks for your input.


----------



## H-H (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi All,

What are the most convenient ways to change currency from EGP to AUD and move them from Egypt to Australia?

By the way I tried to call a currency exchange office, the agent over the phone informed me by bank price, then I double checked with him to makes sure that this is the price that I will make my calculations to buy from their office and he confirmed, after this I went to the office the price went up by absurd amount it went from 6.44 to 8.00 !

Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

H-H said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What are the most convenient ways to change currency from EGP to AUD and move them from Egypt to Australia?
> 
> ...


if u have a debit card, use it in australia in any ATM machine, ur bank will charge u for official price +3.5% ..that's the cheapest way... u need to confrim with them that u can use ur card internationally , cuz some banks put australia on their restricted list ironically for no reason.....did u receive ur grant? kindly share ur timeline specially about case officer allocation


----------



## H-H (Dec 22, 2015)

maglev said:


> if u have a debit card, use it in australia in any ATM machine, ur bank will charge u for official price +3.5% ..that's the cheapest way... u need to confrim with them that u can use ur card internationally , cuz some banks put australia on their restricted list ironically for no reason.....did u receive ur grant? kindly share ur timeline specially about case officer allocation


I thought about this method, however there is a limit for overseas cash withdrawals per month around 1000 USD, anyway thanks for your feedback.

Regarding the grant actually I didn't even lodged the application yet, but I am expecting to receive the invitation around tomorrow's sunset, as I submitted my EOI [189] on 11 May 2016 with 65 points.


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

H-H said:


> I thought about this method, however there is a limit for overseas cash withdrawals per month around 1000 USD, anyway thanks for your feedback.
> 
> Regarding the grant actually I didn't even lodged the application yet, but I am expecting to receive the invitation around tomorrow's sunset, as I submitted my EOI [189] on 11 May 2016 with 65 points.


u can increase the limit of the bank withdrawal either by calling and visiting them many times and making them headache or by vitamin "w" aka wasta .... good luck bro... u better also think about how u will make the payment early be4 the invitation cuz this transaction online is such a headache ... if u need any help ,plz let us know


----------



## H-H (Dec 22, 2015)

maglev said:


> u can increase the limit of the bank withdrawal either by calling and visiting them many times and making them headache or by vitamin "w" aka wasta .... good luck bro... u better also think about how u will make the payment early be4 the invitation cuz this transaction online is such a headache ... if u need any help ,plz let us know


Thanks for the two options I will consider both, there is also a third one but its a lot of work and time consuming, which is to open multiple accounts at different banks and obtain a debit card for each one of them. 

Regarding the application fees I thought it was easy as already have an online debit card and all I need to do is just visit my bank and deposit the money, unfortunately this wasn't the case at all, luckily I have a friend who has a credit card that will cover the visa fees.


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

wish u the best bro, keep us updated


----------



## H-H (Dec 22, 2015)

maglev said:


> wish u the best bro, keep us updated


You too, I received the invitation since 5 hours ago and currently I am working on the application. 

By the way what is your timeline.


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

SA,

I just granted PR. what are the benefits i can get ?
Also i learnt i shd register with medicare and centrelink. is it correct?!!!


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

MimoMKF said:


> SA,
> 
> I just granted PR. what are the benefits i can get ?
> Also i learnt i shd register with medicare and centrelink. is it correct?!!!


congrats bro, when did u lodge plz??


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

H-H said:


> You too, I received the invitation since 5 hours ago and currently I am working on the application.
> 
> By the way what is your timeline.[/
> 
> i lodged on may 15 still waiting for case officer ....will u upload a resume and photo? if yes under which section ?? cannot find the appropriate section


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

maglev said:


> congrats bro, when did u lodge plz??


5th Feb.


----------



## H-H (Dec 22, 2015)

maglev said:


> You too, I received the invitation since 5 hours ago and currently I am working on the application.
> 
> By the way what is your timeline.[/
> 
> i lodged on may 15 still waiting for case officer ....will u upload a resume and photo? if yes under which section ?? cannot find the appropriate section


I didn't upload them yet, but you can upload the resume to "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of" then choose "Resume" from the "Document type" drop down menu, for the photo click on the "Add more documents" button [located on the lower left side], then choose "Photograph - Passport" from the "Evidence type" drop down menu.

FYI, the Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist webpage has been updated and the Photograph is not mentioned any more on the page, even though you can upload it to avoid any delay.


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

thanks bro .... and about translation of documents, website says traanslator should mention their names, adress, contact details, qualifications in translation.... iam having a hard time finding someone who would satisfy these requirements, for instance when i use a translation firm , they mention the name of the office (e.g. el safwa for translation ) but not a nam of a person...etc...where did u translate ur docs?


----------



## H-H (Dec 22, 2015)

maglev said:


> thanks bro .... and about translation of documents, website says traanslator should mention their names, adress, contact details, qualifications in translation.... iam having a hard time finding someone who would satisfy these requirements, for instance when i use a translation firm , they mention the name of the office (e.g. el safwa for translation ) but not a nam of a person...etc...where did u translate ur docs?


I did mine at "St George for Migration, Translation & Interpreting Services" which is located at Ramses, they just stamped the document and sign below the stamp, however the owner of this office is a Registered Migration Agent but I wont recommend him to any one seeking advanced advise, as he will charge you 200 to inform you to open application through him and pay him thousands of dollars!

also don't forget to check the translation as they did literal translation for every and each document I translated at their office.


----------



## tarekshabib (Oct 23, 2014)

*Finaaaaaally*

:cheer2::violin::drum::juggle::cheer2:

Finaaaaaaaally I got the grant 4 Hours back after waiting of 10 Months. 

Although I was not expecting to have such a short duration for the first entry (Landing) "only 4 months", But I will manage .... 

any advices/recommendations for the first entry (I am travelling with my family Wife + 2 Kids "3.5 Years+ 1 Year")
What are the procedure to be followed upon arrival or documents to be issued from Australia during the landing, in other words what is the shortest time required for landing as I do not have enough vacations balance from my work.

Guys, Really Thank you all for your precious advices which really helped my a lot to reach this stage


----------



## H-H (Dec 22, 2015)

tarekshabib said:


> :cheer2::violin::drum::juggle::cheer2:
> 
> Finaaaaaaaally I got the grant 4 Hours back after waiting of 10 Months.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, 10 months that's a lot, regarding the initial entry date at first I thought it was around 12 month from the day of receiving the grant but it appeared to be around 12 months from the date of submitting the Medicals and PCC.

For the landing, as far as I know there in no any obligation so you can go back on the same day if you want to, as you won't be waiting to receive something like a green card as US. 

What is your visa type, did you know the reasons that caused this long period of waiting?


----------



## tarekshabib (Oct 23, 2014)

H-H said:


> Congratulations, 10 months that's a lot, regarding the initial entry date at first I thought it was around 12 month from the day of receiving the grant but it appeared to be around 12 months from the date of submitting the Medicals and PCC.
> 
> For the landing, as far as I know there in no any obligation so you can go back on the same day if you want to, as you won't be waiting to receive something like a green card as US.
> 
> What is your visa type, did you know the reasons that caused this long period of waiting?


Thanks for the information, my Visa subclass is 189, but I believe it took a long time as I have lived in 4 different countries due to my work circumstances and I spent more than 12 months in each.... they sent me 4 times for Additional Documents Required ... I tried many times to know what was the problem but no one responded from their side whether by phone or e-mails...


----------



## eng.paul (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi All 
wish you are doing gr8...am a structural engineer and i just started studying ielts so iam new and i dont know very well abt the procedures after finishing my ielts exam as i read a CDR report is required and i searched all over google i didnt find any template for this report so i hope that anyone can help me her....finally wish me a good luck


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

hello brothers, 
i have a couple of questions about police clearance and need urgent help plz , should it be the normal one (hand written) or a computerized one?? .... also to what should i tell the police station in the section where is asks for whom it will be addressed to? embassy or what? if i said in police station department of immigration , won't it make complications for me??


----------



## H-H (Dec 22, 2015)

maglev said:


> hello brothers,
> i have a couple of questions about police clearance and need urgent help plz , should it be the normal one (hand written) or a computerized one?? .... also to what should i tell the police station in the section where is asks for whom it will be addressed to? embassy or what? if i said in police station department of immigration , won't it make complications for me??


The PCC that I obtained it was computerized and I paid 15 EGP then it became available by the next day, and you don't need to tell them more than that you will forwarded it to the Australian Embassy.


----------



## asatstr (Dec 16, 2015)

Dear freinds,

I would like to ask about how to issue Qatari PCC considering that I had lived in Doha from 5 years. Particularly if I will ask a friend to do it on behave of me, What are the required documents?. And there any other way rather than going to Qatari embassy here because they informed me that the process will take average 5 months with them to be accomplished.

Regards


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

FORM 80 :
guys while filling form 80 i was asked to upload my birth certificate,

i have a misunderstanding regarding name format : here in egypt our names follow format of :
first name , father name , grand father , father of grandfather , last name 

for example :aaaa bbbbb xxxx yyyy zzzz 

so in visa application i wrote 
given names: aaaa bbbb xxxx yyyy
last name: zzzz 

now in form 80 should i follow the same pattern ?? cuz in my birth certificate it will show 
name :aaaa
father name: bbbb xxxx yyyy zzzz

or mention i have other names??
plz help as iam required to upload form 80 and birth certificate


----------



## H-H (Dec 22, 2015)

maglev said:


> FORM 80 :
> guys while filling form 80 i was asked to upload my birth certificate,
> 
> i have a misunderstanding regarding name format : here in egypt our names follow format of :
> ...



Forget about the birth certificate format, when it comes to names requested by DIBP they all follow the same format.

Given names= all the names except the last name
Family name= last name


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

H-H said:


> Forget about the birth certificate format, when it comes to names requested by DIBP they all follow the same format.
> 
> Given names= all the names except the last name
> Family name= last name


u too uploaded birth certificate sir? did u receive any questions about it from DIBP?


----------



## H-H (Dec 22, 2015)

maglev said:


> u too uploaded birth certificate sir? did u receive any questions about it from DIBP?


Yes I did when I lodged my application on 26th of May, then a CO contacted me on 7th of June and requested forms 80 & 1221 also my CV, I uploaded all of them on the same day and no updates since then.


----------



## asatstr (Dec 16, 2015)

asatstr said:


> Dear freinds,
> 
> I would like to ask about how to issue Qatari PCC considering that I had lived in Doha from 5 years. Particularly if I will ask a friend to do it on behave of me, What are the required documents?. And there any other way rather than going to Qatari embassy here because they informed me that the process will take average 5 months with them to be accomplished.
> 
> Regards


Anybody have experience with such matter?????????????


----------



## Telecomaster (Jun 26, 2016)

*About form 1393*

Friends
I'm filling form 1393, and I'm not sure how to answer some questions

"Health examination
Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?‎"
I answered NO, is that correct?

"Previous countries of residence
Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?‎"
I spent 12 years as a child at UAE, and I left it at 1999, should I mention this period or the periods meant are the recent in the latest 10 years? my wife has the same case

"Has any applicant ever undergone any military/paramilitary training, been trained in weapons/explosives or in the ‎manufacture of chemical/biological products?‎"
I served in the army in the mandatory service, should I answer this question yes or no? I fired 3 bullets only during the whole year


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

Telecomaster said:


> Friends
> I'm filling form 1393, and I'm not sure how to answer some questions
> 
> "Health examination
> ...


1- 
2- yes u were a resident in UAE so was ur wife , residence = living , any tourist visits , short vacations are not residence.
3- yes u had undergone military training , u will be asked about it again in form 80. el geesh is a military service , mention it and explain its mandatory for men who has brothers.


----------



## Telecomaster (Jun 26, 2016)

maglev said:


> 1-
> 2- yes u were a resident in UAE so was ur wife , residence = living , any tourist visits , short vacations are not residence.
> 3- yes u had undergone military training , u will be asked about it again in form 80. el geesh is a military service , mention it and explain its mandatory for men who has brothers.


There is a separate question for the military service, the previous one, and I answered it YES and provided the start and end dates

this question as you can see is about weaponry training, and practically I hadn't any of that (just 3 bullets as I said), and I'm afraid if I answered yes it'll lead me to a lot of investigation and questioning!
Am I overreacting?


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

Telecomaster said:


> There is a separate question for the military service, the previous one, and I answered it YES and provided the start and end dates
> 
> this question as you can see is about weaponry training, and practically I hadn't any of that (just 3 bullets as I said), and I'm afraid if I answered yes it'll lead me to a lot of investigation and questioning!
> Am I overreacting?


i suggest u download form 80 and have a look at military traning/service questions, the form is alittle more explained than the online application , after a second thought, i neither suggest u to hide anything , nor to rush into answering a question that u r not 100% sure about its meaning


----------



## _ELMO_ (Nov 20, 2015)

*Greetings to All*

SA,
Did you try to get the PCC from overseas? I tried with the embassy but the problem it takes like 2 months to be issued/shipped.. giving that the PCC itself has a validity of 3 months!!
And is there any special stamps/authorization required? or just translation will be suffice?


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

hello guys,
i have a problem plz help ,
firstly , my CO emailed me saying that many fields are left blank in my form ,especially education and employment parts, although i wrotemany details there. 
could this be a software issue , ?? i wrote the form usin foxit reader, but when i tried to view it now using acrobat reader DC , fields were really blank.. has anyone else faced the same issue or is it just me?

secondly, for questions not applicable to us , should we leave blank or writ N/A ?? for example if the question asks u if u r in Australia or no? if no go to part J ...


thanks alot


----------



## H-H (Dec 22, 2015)

maglev said:


> hello guys,
> i have a problem plz help ,
> firstly , my CO emailed me saying that many fields are left blank in my form ,especially education and employment parts, although i wrotemany details there.
> could this be a software issue , ?? i wrote the form using foxit reader, but when i tried to view it now using acrobat reader DC , fields were really blank.. has anyone else faced the same issue or is it just me?
> ...


I am not sure how did you mange to send the form without printing it, did you use electronic signature?. Anyway a quick and easy option is to print the form through Foxit Reader then scan it into PDF format.

Regarding your second inquire, sometimes it's mentioned to write N/A, however in other cases you will be informed to just to go to section X, if this does not apply on you.


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

H-H said:


> I am not sure how did you mange to send the form without printing it, did you use electronic signature?. Anyway a quick and easy option is to print the form through Foxit Reader then scan it into PDF format.
> 
> Regarding your second inquire, sometimes it's mentioned to write N/A, however in other cases you will be informed to just to go to section X, if this does not apply on you.


i only printed page 17 signed it and merged it again , now i guess printed the whole form then scanned it again , am i right?


thanks mate , hope u get ur grant soon


----------



## H-H (Dec 22, 2015)

maglev said:


> i only printed page 17 signed it and merged it again , now i guess printed the whole form then scanned it again , am i right?
> 
> 
> thanks mate , hope u get ur grant soon


Yes, as I couldn't remove or add any pages from/to the form, as a windows kept popping up to inform me that the document was secured.

Thanks for your kind words and I wish you the same.


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

ear members,

aout employment and unemployment question,
what is the best approach to answer this question in my case where i started my employments while i was still student during summer holidays at university?
in other words, there is overlapping between university and employment in some casual jobs, 
should i include education between these jobs as unemplyment? or gap?
for instance during summer 2008 , i was a salesman then after holidays i was back to uni as a student then summer 2009 i worked as a customer service then after summer iam back to university as a student...
they were 2 jobs each of a one month length.
i donot know if i should break down the whole education period to smaller periods and insert those jobs in between , or list the whole period as unemployment/student then mention there is an exception of two minor jobs?


thanks for ur help


----------



## sakr85 (Nov 7, 2015)

Hello all,
Eid Fitr mubarak to you all, 

I need an urgent reply for this issue as I've already had ITA and I am about to pay for the visa 189.

I have an assessment outcome as "Automation and control Engineer" which is a sub-speciality of "Production or Plant Engineer" ANZSCO 233513 .... but the SOL mentions only "Production or Plant Engineer" which is the main occupation under the same ANZSCO ... does this mean I can't apply ? 

I can't find the "Automation and Control Engineer" in the ImmiAccount list, and I am afraid that if I choose "Production or Plant Engineer" I get rejected as my assessment letter mentions only " Automation and Control Engineer" !

I feel lost guys ! and so frustrated that I didn't know about this earlier!


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

sakr85 said:


> Hello all,
> Eid Fitr mubarak to you all,
> 
> I need an urgent reply for this issue as I've already had ITA and I am about to pay for the visa 189.
> ...


donot worry case officers are not *"mwazafeen hokoma"* in egyptian terms ,
*Rule 6: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html - keep it all in English please! kaju/moderator*
they know that u r a production/plant engineers, not only ur occupation has a specialized branch but also many occupations has specializations like this ....anyway , to be in the safe side , u can email engineers australia and DIBP with ur enquiry and they rply tepically in 7 days, when u get the answer u r waiting for , then u can pay the money


----------



## sakr85 (Nov 7, 2015)

maglev said:


> donot worry case officers are not *"mwazafeen hokoma"* in egyptian terms ,
> *Rule 6: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html - keep it all in English please! kaju/moderator*
> they know that u r a production/plant engineers, not only ur occupation has a specialized branch but also many occupations has specializations like this ....anyway , to be in the safe side , u can email engineers australia and DIBP with ur enquiry and they rply tepically in 7 days, when u get the answer u r waiting for , then u can pay the money


Loads of thanks maglev, I've already sent an email to EA but my guess is that they won't reply any time soon.

Now after I've finished filling the application at Immiaccount, I can't find any place where I can attach my documents before submitting ! should I submit my application then attach the documents? and when will I will be required to pay?


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

sakr85 said:


> Loads of thanks maglev, I've already sent an email to EA but my guess is that they won't reply any time soon.
> 
> Now after I've finished filling the application at Immiaccount, I can't find any place where I can attach my documents before submitting ! should I submit my application then attach the documents? and when will I will be required to pay?


steps are , first u fill the online application ,then the website will ask u to pay , then after the dpartment gets the money , attachment page will appear , by the way how will u pay after egyptian banks have reduced credit card transaction limits in foreign currencies? do u live in egypt now??

secondly , there is a link for online helping or something like that on the right of ur immi account screen i guess , if u search u will find an email for contacting technical support for immi account , u can also email them at the same time u r waiting for EA reply


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello guys

Am an architect and after I got a Not Suitable Assesment from AACA I went on with VETASSESS as an Architectural Draftsperson, I receved my outcome lately with a positive out come on the qualification and a negative one on the employment, am working in Dubai as an Architect, when I called them my assessment officer told me that my skills are higher than the required level for this occupation, she thinks that I only do the conceptual designs without doung any drafting work, but if there is any architect on this form you know that's not how it works! We do all the work, starting from design to the final details and renderings on a computer! Am going to submit for a review am only going to include a refranc letter as a new document and I'll mention on it how all the process goes, did any one went through such a secnario before?


----------



## sakr85 (Nov 7, 2015)

maglev said:


> steps are , first u fill the online application ,then the website will ask u to pay , then after the dpartment gets the money , attachment page will appear , by the way how will u pay after egyptian banks have reduced credit card transaction limits in foreign currencies? do u live in egypt now??
> 
> secondly , there is a link for online helping or something like that on the right of ur immi account screen i guess , if u search u will find an email for contacting technical support for immi account , u can also email them at the same time u r waiting for EA reply


I found the instructions thanks for that , although it makes it hard to figure out the documents' hierarchy so that I can arrange my papers properly before paying the fees!

recently I had to go through a painful experience because of the Egyptian new limits! where I found that even though I have enough balance to purchase some Items online, my card was denied several times, and one of my friends offered to help, but his card was denied either! so I guess my only option is to ask one of my friends abroad to arrange paying for me and me paying back to his family here in Egypt!

I've contacted a forum member who told me that he had the same issue, and that it went fine for him applying as "automation and control" not "Production or Plant" Engineer, but it won't harm if I took some time waiting for an official reply regarding my occupation matter.

BTW, I wonder if it is enough to post only my ID with a translation in the Egyptian Identification documents section or should I add other documents as well such as "social insurance number" and "driving license" ?


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

Anyone knows an easy option to pay for visa 189 from Egypt. The only prepaid card I have is limited to 15,000 EGP, which of course is not enough. Also, I can't apply for a credit card since I don't have a bank statement, which is a requisite to issue a credit card.


----------



## sakr85 (Nov 7, 2015)

nolimit5005 said:


> Anyone knows an easy option to pay for visa 189 from Egypt. The only prepaid card I have is limited to 15,000 EGP, which of course is not enough. Also, I can't apply for a credit card since I don't have a bank statement, which is a requisite to issue a credit card.


I am stuck the same way you are, Did you try asking the Australian embassy by phone? I don't think there are any Card in Egypt that would allow you to pay the required amount, the only solution for you is to find someone outside Egypt, and transfer the money to him, then let him pay with his foreign card/bank account. 

Many people did that, and I've asked about the rates of Western Union, they said that the daily limit is now reduced to 2000 USD .. and the commission rate is 47 USD for 1000 USD transfer, 80 USD for 2000 USD transfer, and you can only send money to a person not a bank account.

so if you are to send 5000 USD .. you will need to send them in 3 days, and pay 200 USD of commission.


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

sakr85 said:


> I am stuck the same way you are, Did you try asking the Australian embassy by phone? I don't think there are any Card in Egypt that would allow you to pay the required amount, the only solution for you is to find someone outside Egypt, and transfer the money to him, then let him pay with his foreign card/bank account.
> 
> Many people did that, and I've asked about the rates of Western Union, they said that the daily limit is now reduced to 2000 USD .. and the commission rate is 47 USD for 1000 USD transfer, 80 USD for 2000 USD transfer, and you can only send money to a person not a bank account.
> 
> so if you are to send 5000 USD .. you will need to send them in 3 days, and pay 200 USD of commission.


I asked them, but they told me the application is not processed in Egypt, so I can't pay at the embassy. I guess the only option I have is Paypal. On their website, they say they accept it, but unfortunately, I will have to issue another prepaid card, open another Paypal account, and then make two transfers from the first account. Long process, but it is the only option I have.


----------



## sakr85 (Nov 7, 2015)

nolimit5005 said:


> I asked them, but they told me the application is not processed in Egypt, so I can't pay at the embassy. I guess the only option I have is Paypal. On their website, they say they accept it, but unfortunately, I will have to issue another prepaid card, open another Paypal account, and then make two transfers from the first account. Long process, but it is the only option I have.


Are you sure that your prepaid card limit is 15000? I strongly doubt that since I had a recent experience with one of those cards recently and I found out that my limit was reduced to 500 EGP !!!!!!!

don't rush into Paypal option just yet, make sure that you can put your fund there in the first place!

Don't you have anyone living abroad? any friends who could pay on your behalf and you pay them? it seems like the only practical option since USD limit is now pretty low.


you could also explore another option, Thomas Cook used to issue a travel card that might work, I hear they terminated their branches in Egypt, but it is an option that worth investigating.


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

sakr85 said:


> Are you sure that your prepaid card limit is 15000? I strongly doubt that since I had a recent experience with one of those cards recently and I found out that my limit was reduced to 500 EGP !!!!!!!
> 
> don't rush into Paypal option just yet, make sure that you can put your fund there in the first place!
> 
> ...


Yes, I am 100% sure. You can issue 4U card from Arab African International Bank. It will coast you 20 EGP and you will take it on the same day, but you have to put at least 100 EGP as a credit. Or you can issue one from Bank Miser. It will coast you 20 EGP, but you will take it after 10 days.

Thomas Cook, CIB now, is only limited to 300$ a month. The card is called Travel Choice.


----------



## waelhamed (Jan 9, 2015)

Hello gents , glad to see Egyptians here , just recieved my EOI invitation 2 days ago , as my occupation reached to the ceiling , engineering technologist , thanks god , does any one know what is the next step ? Thx


----------



## sakr85 (Nov 7, 2015)

nolimit5005 said:


> Yes, I am 100% sure. You can issue 4U card from Arab African International Bank. It will coast you 20 EGP and you will take it on the same day, but you have to put at least 100 EGP as a credit. Or you can issue one from Bank Miser. It will coast you 20 EGP, but you will take it after 10 days.
> 
> Thomas Cook, CIB now, is only limited to 300$ a month. The card is called Travel Choice.


If you didn't test this limit recently, I strongly recommend that you do, make a call to the bank. As far as I know, the Central bank has limited all prepaid cards to 500 LE per month.

4 or 5 years ago, I had a limit of 30000 LE on my card, as long as my money is there, I could purchase whatever I want.. and I've already made couple of transactions that exceeded 1200 USD in the old days that confirms at least that my limit was never 500 LE .. now it is!

so check yours.


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

sakr85 said:


> If you didn't test this limit recently, I strongly recommend that you do, make a call to the bank. As far as I know, the Central bank has limited all prepaid cards to 500 LE per month.
> 
> 4 or 5 years ago, I had a limit of 30000 LE on my card, as long as my money is there, I could purchase whatever I want.. and I've already made couple of transactions that exceeded 1200 USD in the old days that confirms at least that my limit was never 500 LE .. now it is!
> 
> so check yours.


Three weeks ago I used it to pay for the assessment, 500 AUD, and I called the bank 10 mins ago and they told me the limit is 15,000 and I can issue as many cards as I want, but each will be limited to 15,000 EGP. Please let me know if you find another option.


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

waelhamed said:


> Hello gents , glad to see Egyptians here , just recieved my EOI invitation 2 days ago , as my occupation reached to the ceiling , engineering technologist , thanks god , does any one know what is the next step ? Thx


How come you received the invitation two days ago? Last round was about a week ago. Anyway, you can apply using your account on border.gov.au. Just press apply and they will guide you.


----------



## sakr85 (Nov 7, 2015)

nolimit5005 said:


> Three weeks ago I used it to pay for the assessment, 500 AUD, and I called the bank 10 mins ago and they told me the limit is 15,000 and I can issue as many cards as I want, but each will be limited to 15,000 EGP. Please let me know if you find another option.


if it is a monthly limit, you can still withdraw 15000 in two transactions, and you will still be able to pay for the visa in time. Or you can issue two cards of those and charge the Paypal account. 

it seems a good option in case that Immiaccount accepts Paypal, but I havn't done this before, usually when I use paypal It deducts the required amount directly from the card itself, I don't withdraw balance to the account then use this balance later.

if you are sure that this works, then I see it the second best option after using a friend's card living outside Egypt.


----------



## H-H (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi All,

Today I received the King of emails [The Grant Email], thanks to all of you and by the way there was no employment verification has been done in my case.

Kindly find my timeline as follows:

Occupation: Telecommunications Network Engineer - 263312
- 11 May 2016: EOI 189 [65 Points]
- 25 May 2016: Invitation
- 26 May 2016: Application lodged [Biographical Page of Passport, Passport Sized Photograph, Birth Certificate, PTE Academic Score Report, EA Qualification and Skilled Employment Assessment letter, Degree Certificate, Academic Transcripts, HR Letter, Duties Document, Payroll Bank Account Statement, Pay slips, Superannuation Document, PCC & Medical]
- 7 June 2016: CO contact from Adelaide [Requested form 80, 1221 & CV]
- 7 June 2016: Uploaded all the requested documents
- 18 July 2016: GRANT

I hope all of you get their grants soon and please let me know if you have any inquiries.


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

H-H said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I received the King of emails [The Grant Email], thanks to all of you and by the way there was no employment verification has been done in my case.
> 
> ...



congratulations bro , wish u happy life there.....by the way , since u were allocated Adelaide team , did they ask to fill primary and secondary schools in form 80?


----------



## H-H (Dec 22, 2015)

maglev said:


> congratulations bro , wish u happy life there.....by the way , since u were allocated Adelaide team , did they ask to fill primary and secondary schools in form 80?


Thanks and I hope you get yours soon, regarding the education they just need tertiary education which means post-secondary education.


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

H-H said:


> Thanks and I hope you get yours soon, regarding the education they just need tertiary education which means post-secondary education.


its written in the form yes , but when the form was asked to me by email , the explanation mentioned i should include school education too , did u read it in the request pdf , or u frontloaded be4 being asked to do so??? the reason is between elementary , preparatory and secondary schools there are gaps of 3-4 months of summer holidays , i didnot mention my activities during these gaps , since the form says "any gaps between education" i feel like i needed to mention wht i used to do in summer holidays between schools,or am i being super paranoid?


----------



## H-H (Dec 22, 2015)

maglev said:


> its written in the form yes , but when the form was asked to me by email , the explanation mentioned i should include school education too , did u read it in the request pdf , or u frontloaded be4 being asked to do so??? the reason is between elementary , preparatory and secondary schools there are gaps of 3-4 months of summer holidays , i didnot mention my activities during these gaps , since the form says "any gaps between education" i feel like i needed to mention wht i used to do in summer holidays between schools,or am i being super paranoid?


I didn't read the PDF in details just the titles, as I was already finalizing those documents and was going to upload them anyway, all what you need is to mention the post-secondary education.

By the way don't worry about any gaps, as I attended summer training each and every year during the post-secondary education, however I didn't mention any of them as I don't have any documents or contacts to support my claims.


----------



## Walidyousif (Jun 14, 2015)

H-H said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I received the King of emails [The Grant Email], thanks to all of you and by the way there was no employment verification has been done in my case.
> 
> ...


Congratulations H-H, I wish you all the best in your future.
1- would you please tell me how did you pay for the application, as egypt has made restrictions on the payments to not exceed a certain limit ?
2- if i have got the social assurance certificate and the length of my career stated in it,do i also need pay slips or bank statement for the application ?
thank you.


----------



## H-H (Dec 22, 2015)

Walidyousif said:


> Congratulations H-H, I wish you all the best in your future.
> 1- would you please tell me how did you pay for the application, as egypt has made restrictions on the payments to not exceed a certain limit ?
> 2- if i have got the social assurance certificate and the length of my career stated in it,do i also need pay slips or bank statement for the application ?
> thank you.


Thanks, I hope you will have a smooth route to your Grant.

Regarding your inquiries, kindly find my answers as follows:

1- I used my friend's credit card, he has one from CIB, it was the Platinum, however as per the bank's website the Classic card should cover the visa fees, so call them to make sure of that.
2- The more documents you will provide the more your case will become solid and this will lower the chances of DIBP making employment verification, which might take longer time in processing, but don't take this for granted, as there some other applicants here in the forum reported that they provided all kinds of documents, however they still got employment verification.


----------



## Walidyousif (Jun 14, 2015)

H-H said:


> Thanks, I hope you will have a smooth route to your Grant.
> 
> Regarding your inquiries, kindly find my answers as follows:
> 
> ...


1-Thank you so much, i will call CIB and ask them about that but would you please tell me the amounts of money you paid in every step till the grant, known that i`m married. ( i know the total amount but i`m asking to make sure that the money can be divided or not)
2- understood that it is ok my work experience and the national assurance certificate are enough, right?

thank you my friend


----------



## Telecomaster (Jun 26, 2016)

Hello dear friends
I have a question regarding egyptian PCC, as I can write all details in arabic and english, so the only arabic text left will be the stamp of investigation result.
does that need a translation? anyone with experience 

thanks


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Telecomaster said:


> Hello dear friends
> I have a question regarding egyptian PCC, as I can write all details in arabic and english, so the only arabic text left will be the stamp of investigation result.
> does that need a translation? anyone with experience
> 
> thanks


Your personal details, investigation result and the result date must be in English.

I have experienced the same everything was in English but the officer wrote the result date in Arabic, therefore I had to translate it


----------



## Telecomaster (Jun 26, 2016)

labhan said:


> Your personal details, investigation result and the result date must be in English.
> 
> I have experienced the same everything was in English but the officer wrote the result date in Arabic, therefore I had to translate it


Thanks ya Basha


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello Everybody,

Does anybody know or have any kind of information about Northern Territory? because it seems that I'm only eligible to for this state nomination under Visa subclass 190.

Thanks,


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

following


----------



## waelhamed (Jan 9, 2015)

Gents , 

i have lodged my application 3-aug , i need to get some AUD , does any body know how can i get AUD from Egypt ? even if its from a black market?

thanks


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

waelhamed said:


> Gents ,
> 
> i have lodged my application 3-aug , i need to get some AUD , does any body know how can i get AUD from Egypt ? even if its from a black market?
> 
> thanks


hi wael , do u mind telling us how u managed to make the payment ,despite the government restriction on foreign transactions??
AUD in changer shops will cost u 8 pounds i think


----------



## waelhamed (Jan 9, 2015)

maglev said:


> hi wael , do u mind telling us how u managed to make the payment ,despite the government restriction on foreign transactions??
> AUD in changer shops will cost u 8 pounds i think




i used a CC belongs to one of my friends whose limit is 50K EGP purchase ( HSBC premier ) , then i paid him in EGP , thats all .

for the AUD i cant even find where is those shops can u pls advice ?


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

maglev said:


> hi wael , do u mind telling us how u managed to make the payment ,despite the government restriction on foreign transactions??
> AUD in changer shops will cost u 8 pounds i think


Man, I also had a problem paying the fees because of the darn restrictions, but thankfully I found an online bank called Neteller; this bank will provide you with a virtual credit card that you can use to pay the fees; there are many methods that you can deposit money to your account; for me, I used Banque Miser prepaid card; this card is limited to 15000 EGP a month; of course this amount will not be enough, so you can ask any of your families or friends to issue another card or two, depends on your total fees. FYI, Banque Miser will take 3.5% on the total, and also Netller will take 2.9% as a processing fees, so let's say you application fees is 1000$, you will have to deposit the equivalent of 1064$ into your prepaid card. Use XE - The World's Trusted Currency Authority to convert from EGP to AUD. Also, to save money, associate Netller VCC with PayPal and pay the fees through PayPal. By doing this, you'll save at least 300 to 400 EGP. Good luck, and if you have any questions, do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

waelhamed said:


> i used a CC belongs to one of my friends whose limit is 50K EGP purchase ( HSBC premier ) , then i paid him in EGP , thats all .
> 
> for the AUD i cant even find where is those shops can u pls advice ?


Have you ever thought about shrikat el serafa?


----------



## waelhamed (Jan 9, 2015)

nolimit5005 said:


> Have you ever thought about shrikat el serafa?


non of them have AUD , if any body know any money exchange office that have AUD , pls help ...


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

waelhamed said:


> non of them have AUD , if any body know any money exchange office that have AUD , pls help ...


Why exactly do you need AUD? I read above that you paid the fees.


----------



## waelhamed (Jan 9, 2015)

I am trying to get any AUD to be able to live there with my family till I find a job in OZ , as I am planning to move once the visa granted ..


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

waelhamed said:


> I am trying to get any AUD to be able to live there with my family till I find a job in OZ , as I am planning to move once the visa granted ..




I guess you can take American dollars and once you arrive there in the airport you can exchange a few amount that's enough for two or three days till you exchange from the city because in usual there's difference between airport exchange and other exchange outside the airport. It's just my suggestion in case you couldn't get AUD before moving.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waelhamed (Jan 9, 2015)

I have asked some of my friends recently traveled , they are saying there will be extra charge for forex from USD to AUD on top of what u already brought the USD with ( ie . 12 LE ) so it's better to get AUD to avoid these extra cost ..adding if you intending to withdraw from ur Egyptian account in Oz there will be only 1200 USD Max per month which I believe it won't be enough for a family to live with ..


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

my bank emirates NBD , allows only 50$ cash withdrawal /month....what a joke , what bank allows 1500$ wael?


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

nolimit5005 said:


> Man, I also had a problem paying the fees because of the darn restrictions, but thankfully I found an online bank called Neteller; this bank will provide you with a virtual credit card that you can use to pay the fees; there are many methods that you can deposit money to your account; for me, I used Banque Miser prepaid card; this card is limited to 15000 EGP a month; of course this amount will not be enough, so you can ask any of your families or friends to issue another card or two, depends on your total fees. FYI, Banque Miser will take 3.5% on the total, and also Netller will take 2.9% as a processing fees, so let's say you application fees is 1000$, you will have to deposit the equivalent of 1064$ into your prepaid card. Use XE - The World's Trusted Currency Authority to convert from EGP to AUD. Also, to save money, associate Netller VCC with PayPal and pay the fees through PayPal. By doing this, you'll save at least 300 to 400 EGP. Good luck, and if you have any questions, do not hesitate to ask.


thank you , I already payed , what's ur occupation code plz?


----------



## waelhamed (Jan 9, 2015)

maglev said:


> my bank emirates NBD , allows only 50$ cash withdrawal /month....what a joke , what bank allows 1500$ wael?


what!! 50 USD per month , it doesn't make any sense ..
HSBC allawes 1200 to 1500 withdrawal from debit card out side the country , i am not sure about NBD ..

any how does any one figured out how to get AUD from Egypt ?


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

another question for guys who used to travel outside before, are immigrants required to obtain work permit from egyptian authorities?? i know guys who work in ksa, kuwait,quatar normally make it cuz its obvious in their visa that they are travelling to work at xyz company , but for immigrants the grant letter only say that u r a permanent resident, plz anybody who know a police officer can ask him?? i work here at government department and iam not sure if i get the grant , i will need to take my work approval to travel in order to make this work permit


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

waelhamed said:


> I am trying to get any AUD to be able to live there with my family till I find a job in OZ , as I am planning to move once the visa granted ..


You can follow the steps I mentioned above. Open Nettler account(AUD), deposit money using any prepaid card, bank Miser for example, and then you can order Neteller plastic card and use it anywhere in the world. Also, you can transfer money from your bank account to your Neteller account. Neteller will convert any currency you send them, including EGP, to AUD. Their commission is 3.39%. So, if you want to deposit 1000AUD into your Neteller account, you have to send the equivalent of 1039AUD, which is about 6830.62 EGP.


----------



## waelhamed (Jan 9, 2015)

Gents I have a question does any one 
faced the same situation ? Does the ielts of the spouse expire after 1 year ? DIBP is requesting another prove that my spouse knows English as ielts expired after 1 year!! she had her ielts in June 2015 anD overhall score was 5 why they need another proof ?


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

waelhamed said:


> Gents I have a question does any one
> faced the same situation ? Does the ielts of the spouse expire after 1 year ? DIBP is requesting another prove that my spouse knows English as ielts expired after 1 year!! she had her ielts in June 2015 anD overhall score was 5 why they need another proof ?



That's weird. In this doc, they said that the test result must be no more than 3 years old at the time you apply. 

PAGE 20
http://www.rdani.org.au/files/pages/skilled-migration/skilled-regional-nsw-sponsorship/Booklet_6.pdf

Also, this link might be helpful.

How can I prove I have functional English?


----------



## Telecomaster (Jun 26, 2016)

nolimit5005 said:


> You can follow the steps I mentioned above. Open Nettler account(AUD), deposit money using any prepaid card, bank Miser for example, and then you can order Neteller plastic card and use it anywhere in the world. Also, you can transfer money from your bank account to your Neteller account. Neteller will convert any currency you send them, including EGP, to AUD. Their commission is 3.39%. So, if you want to deposit 1000AUD into your Neteller account, you have to send the equivalent of 1039AUD, which is about 6830.62 EGP.


questions:
- does this site has an annual limit? or you can upload any amount of funds u like?
- This plastic card, where to receive it?
- What about skrill? does it work the same way?

thanks a lot dear friend


----------



## waelhamed (Jan 9, 2015)

nolimit5005 said:


> That's weird. In this doc, they said that the test result must be no more than 3 years old at the time you apply.
> 
> PAGE 20
> http://www.rdani.org.au/files/pages/skilled-migration/skilled-regional-nsw-sponsorship/Booklet_6.pdf
> ...



its a very tricky part i didn't know about it before , if ur spouse got 5 or less then it has to be less than 12 month before lodgment , 5+ has 2 years validity ..


----------



## Moataz Mansi (Apr 11, 2016)

Al Slam Alikom Dear Egyptians ,

I hope you all doing well , I am a new member , it is so inspiring to see such group.

Good luck for all


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

Telecomaster said:


> questions:
> - does this site has an annual limit? or you can upload any amount of funds u like?
> - This plastic card, where to receive it?
> - What about skrill? does it work the same way?
> ...


All the info you need can be found in this link.
https://www.ewallet-optimizer.com/neteller/neteller-net-mastercard/

It is similar to Skrill, but unfortunately, Skrill does not support Egypt. You can open an account, but you can't order their prepaid card. Neteller, on the other hand, supports Egypt.


----------



## Thomaeng (Aug 23, 2015)

Hello mates, its so inspiring to see Egyptians so supportive and cooperative to each other like you mates do in this fourm.
I am going to subscribe and I will be following the thread


----------



## Telecomaster (Jun 26, 2016)

nolimit5005 said:


> All the info you need can be found in this link.
> https://www.ewallet-optimizer.com/neteller/neteller-net-mastercard/
> 
> It is similar to Skrill, but unfortunately, Skrill does not support Egypt. You can open an account, but you can't order their prepaid card. Neteller, on the other hand, supports Egypt.


I heard from someone on a youtube video that the plastic card cannot be shipped to Egypt, he said that he ordered it many times but didn't receive it
Is that true? or it is just him?
It is too expensive to try, 10 euros is not very cheap 

thanks


----------



## R.T. (Aug 4, 2016)

Guys quick question please, do you need to submit your payslips in the state nomination application or is it only important during visa lodgement?

One more thins, did you certify your payslips or it is not necessary to do that? I have 24 slips to upload

Thanks


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

Telecomaster said:


> I heard from someone on a youtube video that the plastic card cannot be shipped to Egypt, he said that he ordered it many times but didn't receive it
> Is that true? or it is just him?
> It is too expensive to try, 10 euros is not very cheap
> 
> thanks


Well, you can register for free at it and ask them before ordering the card.

Read this.

http://www.2dahab.net/electronic-banking/neteller-review

Also, watch this.


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

guys need advice plz , if i go before 1st entry for 1 week , do i need an egyptian permission to work outside to show to police officer at cairo airport , like what happens with egyptians who travel to saudia or kuwait , or since i have PR iam not required to show it since i really donot have an employer in australia.....plz answer my question or direct me to the right person to ask....thanks


----------



## Thomaeng (Aug 23, 2015)

R.T. said:


> Guys quick question please, do you need to submit your payslips in the state nomination application or is it only important during visa lodgement?
> 
> One more thins, did you certify your payslips or it is not necessary to do that? I have 24 slips to upload
> 
> Thanks


Actually I don't know about state nomination case, but in my case during visa lodgment I uploaded only 3 pay-slips for the last three monthes and I didn't certify them. When the case officer contacted me, she didn't ask for more pay-slips nor certify them.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Thomaeng (Aug 23, 2015)

maglev said:


> guys need advice plz , if i go before 1st entry for 1 week , do i need an egyptian permission to work outside to show to police officer at cairo airport , like what happens with egyptians who travel to saudia or kuwait , or since i have PR iam not required to show it since i really donot have an employer in australia.....plz answer my question or direct me to the right person to ask....thanks


I hate not to answer your question, may be some one who already landed can shed a light on this tricky issue. I had travelled twice to the UK and no one asked me for the work permission in the airport. But don't take it as a rule. If you can issue it, simply do it.


----------



## Moataz Mansi (Apr 11, 2016)

maglev said:


> guys need advice plz , if i go before 1st entry for 1 week , do i need an egyptian permission to work outside to show to police officer at cairo airport , like what happens with egyptians who travel to saudia or kuwait , or since i have PR iam not required to show it since i really donot have an employer in australia.....plz answer my question or direct me to the right person to ask....thanks


A copy of grant letter is more than enough


----------



## Telecomaster (Jun 26, 2016)

Thomaeng said:


> I hate not to answer your question, may be some one who already landed can shed a light on this tricky issue. I had travelled twice to the UK and no one asked me for the work permission in the airport. But don't take it as a rule. If you can issue it, simply do it.


I heard once before that there is a both in the airport specifically made for those who didn't issue their work permit, kinda way to pay on the go (sha5lel 3shan t3addy)


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

Telecomaster said:


> I heard once before that there is a both in the airport specifically made for those who didn't issue their work permit, kinda way to pay on the go (sha5lel 3shan t3addy)


the problem is i work at government company here in egypt and in order to make that permit i have to go through a pile of paper work.....anyway, firstly the grant letter is in english and not written on it that i will be working in Aussie and iam not really gonna work ..... secondly, i was planning to go for a 1 week trip only so iam not gonna make unpaid leave from my egyptian work , so how should the procedure be conducted?? isnot there any hotline to call and ask or anything like that in egypt??


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

there is no work permit required for those leaving on a non-work visa

if you are leaving Egypt on a work visa (e.g. work visa in the gulf, work permit in Europe, 457 visa in Australia ...etc.) you have to

but you can tell them this is a residence visa not a work visa and you do not have an employer and you are not even going to Australia for work


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> there is no work permit required for those leaving on a non-work visa
> 
> if you are leaving Egypt on a work visa (e.g. work visa in the gulf, work permit in Europe, 457 visa in Australia ...etc.) you have to
> 
> but you can tell them this is a residence visa not a work visa and you do not have an employer and you are not even going to Australia for work


it seems logical for me when u put it that way , neither my visa is work visa nor i have an employer , so even though i have the right to work in australia, iam not required to obtain this useless paper, from ur experience ...do officers at airport understand different types of visas if its written in english???

anyway, thanks alot for ur answers


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

maglev said:


> it seems logical for me when u put it that way , neither my visa is work visa nor i have an employer , so even though i have the right to work in australia, iam not required to obtain this useless paper, from ur experience ...do officers at airport understand different types of visas if its written in english???
> 
> anyway, thanks alot for ur answers


in the last 5 years I travelled in and out of Egypt so many times and was asked for the work permit only once in 2013 ..... they don't even bother, and you can explain to them you don't have a work visa ....


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

thanks for ur information , just to add that its written on my passport that iam working in governmental company at alexandria marine port , hope it doesnot make any difference...thanks again


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

maglev said:


> thanks for ur information , just to add that its written on my passport that iam working in governmental company at alexandria marine port , hope it doesnot make any difference...thanks again


doesn't matter. The exit permit for government employees "aka the Yellow Form" was abolished in the early 1990s !


----------



## Thomaeng (Aug 23, 2015)

Hello mates,
I have been asked to submit medical, form 1221 and form 80 by the CO and I have submit them. After my upload was completed I pressed on Information provided button in my immi application. 

The question is do I need to send an email to the CO that I have submitted the required documents, or pressing Information provided button is enough?


----------



## Telecomaster (Jun 26, 2016)

Thomaeng said:


> Hello mates,
> I have been asked to submit medical, form 1221 and form 80 by the CO and I have submit them. After my upload was completed I pressed on Information provided button in my immi application.
> 
> The question is do I need to send an email to the CO that I have submitted the required documents, or pressing Information provided button is enough?


I believe it is enough to press IP button, to be sure, u'll notice the application status changed to "assessment in progress" in the coming days instead of "received"


----------



## Thomaeng (Aug 23, 2015)

Telecomaster said:


> I believe it is enough to press IP button, to be sure, u'll notice the application status changed to "assessment in progress" in the coming days instead of "received"


Thanks, Telecomaster


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

Gents,
Could you please let me know who is the best and cheapest office to get my document certified copy as orginal at cairo..


your quick response is very highly appreciated.


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

Dear all,
sorry for the repeated question. how to get the document certified as orgininal 

is it just scan the orgininal in color format, print it and then ask some one to stamp the printed color scanned document?


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

zanzoun said:


> Gents,
> Could you please let me know who is the best and cheapest office to get my document certified copy as orginal at cairo..
> 
> 
> your quick response is very highly appreciated.


If it is in English, you can certify it at any MARA certified agent, <*SNIP*> 
*See Rule 10, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

One document will cost you about 100EGP.

If it is in Arabic, you can notarize it at any certified notary. 
One document will also cost you about 100EGP.


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

You can locate a registered agent in EGYPT by searching this link.

https://www.mara.gov.au/


----------



## Telecomaster (Jun 26, 2016)

zanzoun said:


> Gents,
> Could you please let me know who is the best and cheapest office to get my document certified copy as orginal at cairo..
> 
> 
> your quick response is very highly appreciated.





zanzoun said:


> Dear all,
> sorry for the repeated question. how to get the document certified as orgininal
> 
> is it just scan the orgininal in color format, print it and then ask some one to stamp the printed color scanned document?


Dear Friend
If u already lodged your application and has a reference number, you can certify any number of documents for free at the Australian embassy. It is in Masbero, at the world trade center building, you'll go to the visa office @ 12th floor without appointment Sun to Thur from 9-10:30AM 
It is simply a black and White copy, and you give it to the officer with the original document and he'll stamp the copy "original document sighted"and sign, that's all

if you didn't lodge yet, you can certify @ any MARA agent office, but I don't know about the prices 
a piece of advice, don't make certified copies unless u r asked to do so, DIBP accept colored scans of the original documents

good luck


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks Alot my friend 
it's mainly for ACS can i still make it at austrlian embassy for free. as they told me that embassy is charging now.


----------



## Telecomaster (Jun 26, 2016)

zanzoun said:


> Thanks Alot my friend
> it's mainly for ACS can i still make it at austrlian embassy for free. as they told me that embassy is charging now.


As long as you didn't lodge your visa application (including fees payment) they'll not do it for free, in fact they might refuse to do it anyway as I understand
u'll only have the MARA agents option left unfortunately


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

Telecomaster said:


> As long as you didn't lodge your visa application (including fees payment) they'll not do it for free, in fact they might refuse to do it anyway as I understand
> u'll only have the MARA agents option left unfortunately


thanks brother, any idea who is the cheapest one and it is a fixed price or i can negotiate to get a better price.

last question please, do i need an officer to apply for the visa or i can rely on my self. 

is there a document check list for EOI.


----------



## Thomaeng (Aug 23, 2015)

zanzoun said:


> thanks brother, any idea who is the cheapest one and it is a fixed price or i can negotiate to get a better price.
> 
> last question please, do i need an officer to apply for the visa or i can rely on my self.
> 
> is there a document check list for EOI.


There are no documents to be lodged while making EOI. In fact, its kind of application you fill. You will need to lodge your documents when you get the invitation to apply.

For the documentation, in my case, I didn't haggle with the office, actually I called two offices from the registered MARA list, one of them told me 100LE and the other one said 110LE, I choose the 100 one.

Off course, you can depend on your self in applying for the visa, in fact, most of us did that. Read this thread from the fairly beginning, ask questions and I am sure all our mates here will help you in the process. Also, read other threads in this beautiful fourm and you will find guidance.


----------



## Thomaeng (Aug 23, 2015)

Sorry mates, what IED stands for?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Telecomaster said:


> As long as you didn't lodge your visa application (including fees payment) they'll not do it for free, in fact they might refuse to do it anyway as I understand
> u'll only have the MARA agents option left unfortunately


Australian embassy will do it for you free of charge if 

1- Application has been lodged, and, 
2- Certified copies of documents are required for this application

Australian embassy will do it for you at a charge if

1- Application has not been lodged yet, and, 
2- You have a proof you need the certified copy for use in Australia (e.g. letter from assessment authority, etc.)


----------



## Telecomaster (Jun 26, 2016)

Thomaeng said:


> Sorry mates, what IED stands for?


Initial Entry date


----------



## asatstr (Dec 16, 2015)

*Need more time to react for all CO additional documents - what can I do*

Dears,

I have an issue and I want help from expert people her.

I submitted my application and in last 19-Aug CO asked me for additional information, it were medicals for all applicants and my wife Kuwait PCC. All of these documents had been finalized except my wife PCC. We applied for her PCC in last 04-Sep and till moment it is not issued and it is not expected to achieve it before two weeks because of the long vacation of Eid Al Adha her in Kuwait.
I sent two emails to them asking for extension of time without any feedback. My CO is from GSM Brisbane. Today, I tried to call their office on this phone number (+61731367000) the voice recorder told that the information office is not available in this moment!!. Also, I tried to call immigration department on (+611300364613) the voice recorder informed that if your application had got CO please contact the concern team.

Therefore, I am asking if anybody knows more contact numbers for GSM Brisbane office it will be appreciated. Also, if there are any additional procedures I should follow and any suggestion, please inform me.

Yours faithfully,


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

Gents,
8 years back i lived at Saultant of Oman for 2 years, now i'm living at saudi arabia. 

Any one know what is the best faster way to get oman PCC?


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

zanzoun said:


> Gents,
> 8 years back i lived at Saultant of Oman for 2 years, now i'm living at saudi arabia.
> 
> Any one know what is the best faster way to get oman PCC?


I believe you can request it from their embassy in SA, but don't request it unless you have received an invitation and have started lodging your application because it is only valid for 1 year and this could affect the first entry date.


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

nolimit5005 said:


> I believe you can request it from their embassy in SA, but don't request it unless you have received an invitation and have started lodging your application because it is only valid for 1 year and this could affect the first entry date.


as far as i know it might take months to get it. and once i apply for the visa and get invitaion isA i will have only less than two months to upload all my documents.
What do you think?


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

zanzoun said:


> as far as i know it might take months to get it. and once i apply for the visa and get invitaion isA i will have only less than two months to upload all my documents.
> What do you think?


Well, don't say I didn't warn you. One member here was given only 2 weeks to make his first entry, and you may end up in a situation like this. My suggestion is, the moment you receive the invitation, request it from their embassy.


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

nolimit5005 said:


> Well, don't say I didn't warn you. One member here was given only 2 weeks to make his first entry, and you may end up in a situation like this. My suggestion is, the moment you receive the invitation, request it from their embassy.


Thanks brother i will do that en shaa ALLAH. on the other hand, could you please let me know what is the maximum time that i can have to upload my documents?

if i failed to upload PCC within 2 months and i requested more time, will i be given extra time or they can accept to keep my application on hold till i get the PCC ready?


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

zanzoun said:


> Thanks brother i will do that en shaa ALLAH. on the other hand, could you please let me know what is the maximum time that i can have to upload my documents?
> 
> if i failed to upload PCC within 2 months and i requested more time, will i be given extra time or they can accept to keep my application on hold till i get the PCC ready?


Well, when you receive an invitation, you will have 2 months to lodge your application, 15 to 30 days before the assignment of a case officer, and then the assigned Co will give you 28 days to upload any requested docs. That is close to 4 months.


----------



## Hamdy Ahmed (Aug 28, 2016)

Telecomaster said:


> Dear Friend,
> I am also an Egyptian engineer (mechanical engineer) and I am preparing my CDR to get the assessment from EA. Also I have 10 years of experience in Egypt which I will claim points for too. My main problem is I am not sure how could I get any of these documents mentioned in the MSA booklet:
> "AND
> Documents issued by the related government agency or any other organisation not related to your employer, such as:
> ...


----------



## Hamdy Ahmed (Aug 28, 2016)

*EA required documents*

Dear Friends,
I am an Egyptian engineer and I am preparing my CDR to get the assessment from EA. Also I have 10 years of experience in Egypt which I will claim points for too. My main problem is I am not sure how could I get any of these documents mentioned in the MSA booklet:
"AND
Documents issued by the related government agency or any other organisation not related to your employer, such as:
Social Security/Social Insurance Report
OR
Income Tax (Acknowledgment)/Payroll Tax report
OR
Superfund Contribution Statement
OR
Provident Fund Statement/Retirement contribution reports
OR
Work permit
NOTE: Company name must be stated on each document"

I live in Australia now and all the documents I have are the reference letter, the original contract and all of the payslips but I do not know how to get any of the previous documents.
Could any one of you who already went for the assessment with EA tell me what types of documents did you submit to EA and if you could help me with what of the mentioned documents my brother could get it for me (you know sometimes they did not allow anyone to get documents on your behave).
Deep thanks and I hope you all of the luck.


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

guys need help in plane booking as it is my first time to book online,
on passport name :aa xx yy zz ,,,,on grant letter: aa xx yy ZZ...
on vevo : given names: aa xx yy last name: zz

what to write in first and last name fields when booking plane??
first name: aa xx yy last name: zz
or 
first name: aa last name: zz


----------



## waelhamed (Jan 9, 2015)

when u book flight online , u use ur CC ?
if yes , then stick to the name and last name mention in ur CC , flight booking has nothing to do with grant letter or vevo , just use the last name in ur Passport and CC .


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

maglev said:


> guys need help in plane booking as it is my first time to book online,
> on passport name :aa xx yy zz ,,,,on grant letter: aa xx yy ZZ...
> on vevo : given names: aa xx yy last name: zz
> 
> ...


Book it AA ZZ and it will be fine. Welcome to Australia !


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

waelhamed said:


> when u book flight online , u use ur CC ?
> if yes , then stick to the name and last name mention in ur CC , flight booking has nothing to do with grant letter or vevo , just use the last name in ur Passport and CC .


If name in CC is different than passport, use passport name, using a name other than the one on passport could mean you get denied boarding.


----------



## waelhamed (Jan 9, 2015)

Gents , i have lodged my application 5th of august and Co contacted 20 th of august , the point is that all theses actions conducted by an agent , and he shared with me the file number / transaction number , TRN ...but i don't have his immi account password, is there any possible way to track my application !!!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

waelhamed said:


> Gents , i have lodged my application 5th of august and Co contacted 20 th of august , the point is that all theses actions conducted by an agent , and he shared with me the file number / transaction number , TRN ...but i don't have his immi account password, is there any possible way to track my application !!!


You can import the application in your own immiaccount using the TRN .... 

but let me warn you, it will disappoint you. The range of information ranges between "received", "assessment in progress", "information requested", and when finally done, "finalised" ... 

Not much to expect in terms of "status" .... quite disappointing


----------



## m.elbermawy (Nov 3, 2015)

Hello mates.
I see that most of the posts here are about the immigration process itself. But I think the thread was created to discuss the life in Australia for those who already have been granted visas.
Thus, I suggest to make a separate thread for discussing the after grant issues like schooling, rents, jobs,..... etc.

The problem is that many of us focus in the forum here while he is in the process but once he is granted a visa he simply disappeared.

It is highly important to stay in touch even after settling in OZ. Challenges there are much more difficult than those we faced during our process. So, I wish if all Egyptians that are granted a visa will gather in separate thread dedicated only for discussing life in Australia and things u need to know before going there.

Thanks.


----------



## m.elbermawy (Nov 3, 2015)

I have created a thread for only discussing the after visa grant issues. Pls join and share ur experience
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/1148586-landing-australia-onwards.html.
Thanks


----------



## waelhamed (Jan 9, 2015)

Gents , 

i just got my grant letter , i have couple of questions :
1- what is the site of the link that i can use to get lower fair for the air ticket as i header that the first flight can be supported by oz gov.?
2- my passport will expire in 2018 which means it might expire while i am in oz , so some one advice to replace this one as getting a new passport onshore will be too hard due to our lovely Egyptian embassy support and will cost me too much as well. s what is ur recommendations ??
3- any requirements before i travel except only showing the grant letter ?
4- how much USD i can travel with per adult and child ?
5- lots of people advice to push my first enter after Christmas as i defiantly cant find any job during this period so they advised to travel mid Jan ? what is also your recommendation ?

thanks


----------



## Telecomaster (Jun 26, 2016)

waelhamed said:


> Gents ,
> 
> i just got my grant letter , i have couple of questions :
> 1- what is the site of the link that i can use to get lower fair for the air ticket as i header that the first flight can be supported by oz gov.?
> ...


Congats brother

Q4- 10K USD are permitted to carry, not sure if u can give the same amount to everyone of your dependents


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

waelhamed said:


> Gents ,
> 
> i just got my grant letter , i have couple of questions :
> 1- what is the site of the link that i can use to get lower fair for the air ticket as i header that the first flight can be supported by oz gov.?
> ...



congrats bro.

2) It would not be a problem if the passport expired while you are in AUS, but you won't be able to travel outside AUS after it expires. DO NOT RE-NEW BEFORE YOU LEAVE BECAUSE IT WILL CAUSE YOU A HEADACHE.

4) 10K, but be careful because they might interrogate you about the legitimacy of this money.

5) Push your flight till the end of Jan; that's my friends told me.

Have you decided on where are you going to settle? I am moving to Melbourne in Jan.

Check these links; it is packed with very useful info.


Life in Australia - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...st-things-do-when-you-arrive-parts-1-4-a.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...t-things-you-need-do-before-you-emigrate.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ead-helpful-websites-your-move-australia.html


----------



## amr talat (Oct 9, 2016)

Hello Friends,

I plan to immigrate to Australia. My job (Geophysicist) is listed in CSOL list and for me I don't afraid from collecting the points where my age 30 years (30 point), work Experience 8 years (15 point), Qualification (PH.D 20 point) plus English exam and 5 point for state nomination.

I need your advice in some points:

1-	Vetassess is listed as skill assessment to me. I obtained both B.Sc and M.Sc from Helwan University and PH.D from Ain Shams University, I already have the certificates approved from Universities. Am I need another approve for my certificates like ( Egyptian Ministry of Foreign Affairs & Australian Embassy) before uploading the files to Vetassess?
2-	I already working in a Governmental Company and I can bring all the request paper which approve that. Is my work experience need also skill assessment from Vetassess? Or it is enough to add it in EOI file.
3-	Employment evidence will be approved by my company, HSBC bank which show payslips and payment summaries for taxation. Am I need another approve for my certificates like ( Egyptian Ministry of Foreign Affairs & Australian Embassy) before uploading the files?
4-	In next March (2017), I will finish my eighth year in my work. So, Am I need to wait until next March to apply to get 15 points (Work experience)? Or I can apply nowdays and get 15 points.

Best regards,
Amr


----------



## amr talat (Oct 9, 2016)

amr talat said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I plan to immigrate to Australia. My job (Geophysicist) is listed in CSOL list and for me I don't afraid from collecting the points where my age 30 years (30 point), work Experience 8 years (15 point), Qualification (PH.D 20 point) plus English exam and 5 point for state nomination.
> 
> ...


Sorry another point,

5- My visa type is 190 so there are nomination state, It is possible when I get the visa just travel to Australia (Landing & Activation) for three weeks then return back to Egypt and try to search jobs by internet (I know it is difficult to find job by this way but it is possible or not?)

6- Must take my family (Wife & children) with me to make Landing or it is enough me only.


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

amr talat said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I plan to immigrate to Australia. My job (Geophysicist) is listed in CSOL list and for me I don't afraid from collecting the points where my age 30 years (30 point), work Experience 8 years (15 point), Qualification (PH.D 20 point) plus English exam and 5 point for state nomination.
> 
> ...



You do not have to wait; you already have 60 points, but if you applied now, you would only get 10 points. Also, you need to certify copy all your documents; this can be done through the embassy or a MARA registered agent.

BTW, what is your IELTS or PTE score?


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

amr talat said:


> Sorry another point,
> 
> 5- My visa type is 190 so there are nomination state, It is possible when I get the visa just travel to Australia (Landing & Activation) for three weeks then return back to Egypt and try to search jobs by internet (I know it is difficult to find job by this way but it is possible or not?)
> 
> 6- Must take my family (Wife & children) with me to make Landing or it is enough me only.


6) All the applicants must go.

5) I have no idea.


----------



## amr talat (Oct 9, 2016)

nolimit5005 said:


> You do not have to wait; you already have 60 points, but if you applied now, you would only get 10 points. Also, you need to certify copy all your documents; this can be done through the embassy or a MARA registered agent.
> 
> BTW, what is your IELTS or PTE score?


Thank you for you answer.

Why need certify copy while I have the original one and make scan for it


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

amr talat said:


> Thank you for you answer.
> 
> Why need certify copy while I have the original one and make scan for it


My bad; ACS requires certified copy; Vetassess does not.


----------



## waelhamed (Jan 9, 2015)

thanks bro for your feedback , 

for the first point , its called IOM concession , but i didn't got a replay from them yet .

for the second point , it now 5K USD not 10 KUSD. be careful bro..

for the place , i don't have any friends in Sydney or Melbourne but from the feedback i got about both , both are almost the same except housing in Sydney is much higher however the salaries are higher in Sydney as well as the opportunities , so i am thinking about Sydney at the moment however i will apply in both .


----------



## Telecomaster (Jun 26, 2016)

amr talat said:


> Sorry another point,
> 
> 5- My visa type is 190 so there are nomination state, It is possible when I get the visa just travel to Australia (Landing & Activation) for three weeks then return back to Egypt and try to search jobs by internet (I know it is difficult to find job by this way but it is possible or not?)
> 
> 6- Must take my family (Wife & children) with me to make Landing or it is enough me only.


6- every member of your family has an IED which they must enter OZ before, if you don't have much time to settle, it is recommended to take them with you to activate their visas and send them back here till u finish establishing your life there
got my point?


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

waelhamed said:


> thanks bro for your feedback ,
> 
> for the first point , its called IOM concession , but i didn't got a replay from them yet .
> 
> ...


According to some members here and in other fourms, their prices are high. You can find cheaper flights if you dig through the internet.


----------



## nmagdy (Sep 2, 2016)

Search on skyscanner it gets the cheapest flights


----------



## mohfareh (Nov 26, 2015)

amr talat said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I plan to immigrate to Australia. My job (Geophysicist) is listed in CSOL list and for me I don't afraid from collecting the points where my age 30 years (30 point), work Experience 8 years (15 point), Qualification (PH.D 20 point) plus English exam and 5 point for state nomination.
> 
> ...


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

Brothers,
i need your urgent help as no body in the forum was able to answer my questions.
I'm applying for ACS and i have the follwoing concerns: 

1) which application type should i select 
a)Post Austrlian study skills assessment
b)skills
c)485 skills assessement

2)as per the insutructions 

i have to Consolidate all pages into one PDF document for each qualification and each employment entry. while the one application allow me to add separte mutiple attachment for each position. e.g. certeficate, experience letter,... can you advise please?

3) Do i need to make certified copy of Statutory Declaration?

Thank you very much for your support


----------



## amr talat (Oct 9, 2016)

mohfareh said:


> amr talat said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Friends,
> ...


----------



## Telecomaster (Jun 26, 2016)

zanzoun said:


> Brothers,
> i need your urgent help as no body in the forum was able to answer my questions.
> I'm applying for ACS and i have the follwoing concerns:
> 
> ...


Good day brother,

I don't know much about ACS, but I suggest you to check the following 2 videos, maybe they can help u









best of luck


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

I’M applying for skill assessment for migration purpose. However, I have the following questions 
1) When I try to create new online application, in relevant experience section I have to add the position and all supported document for this position. However, the problem is that, I have to choose the attachment type which is only limited to three options 
*organization chart
Reference 
Statutory declaration
*
While I have some others supported documents which will be useful for my case e.g. offer letter, contract, payslip. 
Could you please advice how to upload such important documents?


----------



## Ahmed Elsadig (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi:
I am planning on sitting the NAATI Professional Translator test in Saui Arabia within few months. 
Is there anyone here who already sat for Arabic-English and English-Arabic tests of NAATI? 

Any other advices regarding the test are sincerely welcomed

Regards
Ahmed Elsadig


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

zanzoun said:


> I’M applying for skill assessment for migration purpose. However, I have the following questions
> 1) When I try to create new online application, in relevant experience section I have to add the position and all supported document for this position. However, the problem is that, I have to choose the attachment type which is only limited to three options
> *organization chart
> Reference
> ...


For ACS, you only need to provide reference letters from your past employers and current employer. Statutory declaration if you do not have reference letter. Also, you need to upload your college docs (transcript and certification) and your passport. All te docs have to be certified copy. 

I also encourage you to read these pdfs.

https://more.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0017/12635/7-Employment-FAQs.pdf

https://more.acs.org.au/__data/asse...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## Kmoor (Oct 12, 2016)

Ahmed Elsadig said:


> Hi:
> I am planning on sitting the NAATI Professional Translator test in Saui Arabia within few months.
> Is there anyone here who already sat for Arabic-English and English-Arabic tests of NAATI?
> 
> ...


Hi Ahmed, my advice is to not sit for NAATI test, the percentage of fail is nearly 90%, their standards are really high and requires top level of translators to get the pass mark... I have many of my friends who took the test and all of them failed unfortunately ... 

in my opinion if you are looking to increase your points score try PTE academic which is an equivalent test for IELTS and much easier.... and it will add to you 10 points or 20 points with some effort from your side ...

all the best 
Ahmed


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Ahmed Elsadig said:


> Hi:
> I am planning on sitting the NAATI Professional Translator test in Saui Arabia within few months.
> Is there anyone here who already sat for Arabic-English and English-Arabic tests of NAATI?
> 
> ...


I took the test almost two years ago and failed miserably ..... 49 (pass mark is 75) .... My IELTS Score is 8.5 (both General and Academic), my TOEFL Score is 116 out of 120. 

There is a huge difference between being proficient in English and being a translator.


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

Salam ALL,
Egyptian PCC is valid for 3 months only not one year. is this mean the first entery will be required to be done before end of the PCC validity not one year?


----------



## Telecomaster (Jun 26, 2016)

zanzoun said:


> Salam ALL,
> Egyptian PCC is valid for 3 months only not one year. is this mean the first entery will be required to be done before end of the PCC validity not one year?


DIBP considers any PCC valid for 1 year from its date of issuance


----------



## waelhamed (Jan 9, 2015)

Gents , I have a question for those who have traveled recently , can I travel alone then my family follow me of we have to come it all together? 
The second question , is there any other governmental requirements before traveling or just raising the grant letter and that's it ? No need for any kind of registration with Egyptian immigration ...etc I mean to avoid any delay in the airport ?


----------



## Ahmed Elsadig (Oct 14, 2016)

Kmoor said:


> Hi Ahmed, my advice is to not sit for NAATI test, the percentage of fail is nearly 90%, their standards are really high and requires top level of translators to get the pass mark... I have many of my friends who took the test and all of them failed unfortunately ...
> 
> in my opinion if you are looking to increase your points score try PTE academic which is an equivalent test for IELTS and much easier.... and it will add to you 10 points or 20 points with some effort from your side ...
> 
> ...



I have no choice, my job is a translator , but your words have made me afraid!!!!!.
I will sit for a professional translator test, and dictionaries are allowed addition to that I will buy from them examples of that test . 
my question is that can all these factors give me a hope to pass ?


----------



## Ahmed Elsadig (Oct 14, 2016)

TheExpatriate said:


> I took the test almost two years ago and failed miserably ..... 49 (pass mark is 75) .... My IELTS Score is 8.5 (both General and Academic), my TOEFL Score is 116 out of 120.
> 
> There is a huge difference between being proficient in English and being a translator.


8,5 and not pass the test !!!!this shock me . my job is a translator but this not green signal to pass the test what shall I do ? Naati test is only one way to Australia


----------



## Kmoor (Oct 12, 2016)

Ahmed Elsadig said:


> Kmoor said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ahmed, my advice is to not sit for NAATI test, the percentage of fail is nearly 90%, their standards are really high and requires top level of translators to get the pass mark... I have many of my friends who took the test and all of them failed unfortunately ...
> ...


U may check NAATI website for other way of accreditation and assessment of your qualifications other than this test.. 
I can get u samples for free for arabic-english tests if u want... 
The problem is the method of marking the exam is not clear in the booklet ...maybe you have better chance since ur profession is translating... all the luck for u


----------



## Ahmed Elsadig (Oct 14, 2016)

Kmoor said:


> U may check NAATI website for other way of accreditation and assessment of your qualifications other than this test..
> I can get u samples for free for arabic-english tests if u want...
> The problem is the method of marking the exam is not clear in the booklet ...maybe you have better chance since ur profession is translating... all the luck for u


Thank you Kmoor for ur answer and advice 
I already checked NAATI website and didn't met their accreditation by qualification, I have bachelor degree in English and MA in TESOL and my experience 10 years in Translation 
also whats ur advice If I change VETASSESS to get accreditation from them without experience in TESOL 
I will be grateful if you send me samples of English to Arabic and Arabic-English tests through my email<*SNIP*>)
*
Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## Ahmed Elsadig (Oct 14, 2016)

Kmoor 

I put my email above and this not allowed as per forum rules .
please contact me through private message, really I dont how to send private message


----------



## Ahmed Elsadig (Oct 14, 2016)

Kmoor check your email


----------



## Ahmed Elsadig (Oct 14, 2016)

Dear all brothers 

Northern Territory they can give Sponsorship for occupation in CSOL( for applicants who are able to provide evidence of positive employment prospects...) what do you understand from this phrase? , does it mean to get job offer or what?


----------



## amourad (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi guys, question for those who passed the PTE test in Cairo, where did you find the study material and is the test environment at MUST ok or not?


----------



## Telecomaster (Jun 26, 2016)

amourad said:


> Hi guys, question for those who passed the PTE test in Cairo, where did you find the study material and is the test environment at MUST ok or not?


*resources:*
<*SNIP*>* kaju/moderator* *Rule 10*
*Youtube channel*: https://www.youtube.com/.../UCWwYNW70pyYpLAFZ7kYhUqw/about
*Practicepte free tests*: two full tests simulate the real exam but without scoring
https://www.practicepte.com/
*Sites with sample questions and answers:*
PTE and Insurance
PTE Academic Archives - Page 3 of 25 - PTE Academic study guide
PTE academic hacks
*Books*: 
https://www.dropbox.com/…/iiyfhf…/AAAdrC_UunSuhkQqrcPjQUava…
Finally, buy the gold package from pearson, 2 mock tests with score, worth 60USD, will give u an indication where u stand, u'll buy them from the following link
https://ptepractice.com/

Regarding ur 2nd question, MUST venue is perfect for the exam, it is the only choice for PTE anyway..


----------



## amourad (Sep 19, 2016)

Telecomaster said:


> *resources:*
> <*SNIP*>* kaju/moderator* *Rule 10*
> *Youtube channel*: https://www.youtube.com/.../UCWwYNW70pyYpLAFZ7kYhUqw/about
> *Practicepte free tests*: two full tests simulate the real exam but without scoring
> ...


Thanks for your prompt response. How many people r there in the exam room? I passed the Toefl iBT at Amideast and it was very distracting for me that all people are speaking at the same time, that\s why i'm asking about MUST


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

finally my vetasses outcome came +ve on the re-assesment,


----------



## emo1603 (Feb 1, 2016)

*CDR Preparation*

Al Salam Allaikoum, 

First of all, I am really glad that I found this forum, where my fellow Egyptians are gathered in one place helping each other. :hail: I was struggling to find such thing on the web where we can all relate to same process/issues. 

Second, I would like to ask anyone who completed his SA, how did you complete your CDR? (i.e. used professional assistance, used samples, etc.)
If so, please share the resources if you don't mind as I am finding it a bit confusing for me to prepare mine. 

Also, if any "Industrial Engineer" in the group who submitted or in the process, please contact me so maybe we can help each other by sharing information. (like Group study:tea::tea


----------



## Telecomaster (Jun 26, 2016)

amourad said:


> Thanks for your prompt response. How many people r there in the exam room? I passed the Toefl iBT at Amideast and it was very distracting for me that all people are speaking at the same time, that\s why i'm asking about MUST


the test room equipped with 24 workstation. However, it is very likely to find yourself alone in the room, worst case there'll be another test taker with you.. it is up to ur luck
for me I had another one in the room with me, and it was distracting in the speaking part, but somehow I managed to focus and went through just fine..
leave the worries behind and proceed, PTE is the best option when it comes to OZ..


----------



## Telecomaster (Jun 26, 2016)

emo1603 said:


> Al Salam Allaikoum,
> 
> First of all, I am really glad that I found this forum, where my fellow Egyptians are gathered in one place helping each other. :hail: I was struggling to find such thing on the web where we can all relate to same process/issues.
> 
> ...


R u struggling in CDR preparation only, or u r asking about the MSA as a whole?


----------



## emo1603 (Feb 1, 2016)

Telecomaster said:


> emo1603 said:
> 
> 
> > Al Salam Allaikoum,
> ...


Yes for now, my main issue is the CDR preparation. I have not gone through the rest of the requirements yet. But, i guess it shouldn't be a problem. Wla eh? ??:grinning:


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

Dear all,
I just get my ACS Result, they have deducted 2 years and 5 months which make my experience 7 years and 11 months.

Could you please help me to understand why they did that.

Also if I applied for the Migration visa will they consider 8 years experience or less.
Kinldy find the letter as below

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of
the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Science (Computers and Information) from XXX completed May
2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.


The following employment after November 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.


Dates: 05/06 - 07/08 (2yrs 2mths)
Position: Software Developer
Employer: XXX
Country: XXX

Dates: 08/08 - 06/09 (0yrs 10mths)
Position: System Analyst
Employer: XXXX
Country: XXXX

Dates: 07/09 - 10/16 (7yrs 3mths)
Position: Computer Programmer
Employer: XXXX
Country: XXXX


----------



## amourad (Sep 19, 2016)

zanzoun said:


> Dear all,
> I just get my ACS Result, they have deducted 2 years and 5 months which make my experience 7 years and 11 months.
> 
> Could you please help me to understand why they did that.
> ...


You can claim points starting from the date they advised on EOI. As for the consideration, I guess it depends on the state if you're applying for a state nomination


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

amourad said:


> You can claim points starting from the date they advised on EOI. As for the consideration, I guess it depends on the state if you're applying for a state nomination


can you please clarify more. as per ACS i have 7 years and 11 months can i apply for 189 Visa after one month. so they will consider 8 years or i need to reassess my application with ACS.


----------



## emo1603 (Feb 1, 2016)

Guys, any help about CDR for EA?? 

appreciate the feedback on this.


----------



## amourad (Sep 19, 2016)

zanzoun said:


> can you please clarify more. as per ACS i have 7 years and 11 months can i apply for 189 Visa after one month. so they will consider 8 years or i need to reassess my application with ACS.


no need for re-assessment, u can wait 1 month then claim for 8 years. The assessment is valid for 2 years, starting the count from the date they provided


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

hello guys ,
so australia needs advance passenger information from ur air flight company, how to provide such information??


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

My partner is a software developer with 2 years’ experience only. 

she have a detailed experience letter plus bank statement. she doesn't have any other supported documents such as pay slip or offer letter.

will this be enough for ACS and DIAB.


----------



## soliman88 (Sep 11, 2016)

Just follow the msa booklet and write in narrative form and write about you did.

Each CE should have an 
1 Introduction
2 Background
3 Personal engineering activity
4 Summary


----------



## m.elbermawy (Nov 3, 2015)

maglev said:


> hello guys ,
> so australia needs advance passenger information from ur air flight company, how to provide such information??


Hi Maglev,

Who said that Australia needs advance information for our air flight Co. And what kind of info do they need??
I don't see this requirements announced on their website. So would u pls tell ur source for this info?

Thanks....


----------



## m.elbermawy (Nov 3, 2015)

emo1603 said:


> Guys, any help about CDR for EA??
> 
> appreciate the feedback on this.


It's a relatively long process. But general speaking, u need firstly to make sure that EA is ur assessment authority. Then, u need to create an account on EA and get ur EA ID.

Prepare ur resume and make sure u have experience certificate and pay slip or bank statement for the paid salaries in each company u have worked for before. It's not required for EA but will be required for ur visa application. So better for u to get prepared from the begining.

After creating ur EA account and ur resume, open ur account control panel and tab the summary statement tab. Fill the fields of the statement based on ur resume. It's mainly for recording the hours u spent on training, self education, reading .... etc.

You will have a guidance on the required hours u should have spent in covering each of the summary statements' s items. Try to enter data that covers the required hours or even exceed it. It's a simple and easy step and just recording your history of training and all.

After that you need to attach your graduation certificate and your academic transcript. Try to get your graduation certificate in English from ur faculty directly. The Academic transcript is a certificate issued by ur faculty also. The transcript is a record of all your scores in every studied subject in every year of studying. Ask ur faculty to give it to u in English also.

You need to write 3 Episodes of your career. There are points and areas of knowledge and some skills you need to show in your Episodes. On EA website, you will find a summary of the points and skills you must talk about in your Episodes.

Write your Episodes in a narrating style. Don't be generous, be always selfish 😊😊😊. I mean, never say " we did" in your Episodes, but always say " I did ". Remember that they need to know what YOU did and what skills YOU have; thus ignore tal king about team work here.

I believe this would be the most difficult stage, afterwards, u just need to upload the 3 episodes along with ur resume. I think also ur passport copy and other docs that u can easily find in the check list on their website. 

Pay the fees ( around 725 AUD). you vmcan pay additional fee for getting results fast via the fast track option. Then relax and wait for the assessment feedback 😊😊😊


----------



## emo1603 (Feb 1, 2016)

m.elbermawy said:


> It's a relatively long process. But general speaking, u need firstly to make sure that EA is ur assessment authority. Then, u need to create an account on EA and get ur EA ID. *Done That Already *
> 
> Prepare ur resume and make sure u have experience certificate and pay slip or bank statement for the paid salaries in each company u have worked for before. It's not required for EA but will be required for ur visa application. So better for u to get prepared from the begining.
> *Done That Already. however, i don't have salary slips from the first company i worked for but i do have the reference letter. the rest of the companies, i do have both reference letters and payslip. i hope they won't ask me to get the payslips form that company :fingerscrossed: *
> ...


----------



## m.elbermawy (Nov 3, 2015)

emo1603 said:


>


Hahahaha
Fast repose from you emo 1603.

Don't be upset. It seems difficult but it's really easy. You can share ur profession and I will try to send u samples on episodes and all if I could. I know the feelings during this period, and I will do my best to help.

Smile mate n be optimistic 😀😀😀


----------



## emo1603 (Feb 1, 2016)

m.elbermawy said:


> Hahahaha
> Fast repose from you emo 1603.
> 
> Don't be upset. It seems difficult but it's really easy. You can share ur profession and I will try to send u samples on episodes and all if I could. I know the feelings during this period, and I will do my best to help.
> ...


hahahaha . i actually made few comments in red on your post. 

anyways, I am an Industrial Engineer with total of 4 yrs & 3 months of experience. 

I really appreciate if you can share some CDR samples with me. Thanks in advance! :hug::hug:


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

guys, has anyone submitted the "print" of the social security number mentioning all the companies that insured him? if yes. can you send me the scanned copy so i can see what it looks like?


----------



## Telecomaster (Jun 26, 2016)

Mohab14 said:


> guys, has anyone submitted the "print" of the social security number mentioning all the companies that insured him? if yes. can you send me the scanned copy so i can see what it looks like?


I think I know the piece of paper u mean, and it is not accepted!
I'm talking about the "print" which includes all insurance periods of yours, but without employer's names, "facility number" instead

what you need is a separate certificate for each insurance period including employer name and to be signed and stamped
handwritten certificates not accepted. however, they accept a printed template with blanks filled by hand.. 

let me know if it is not clear


----------



## Telecomaster (Jun 26, 2016)

emo1603 said:


> hahahaha . i actually made few comments in red on your post.
> 
> anyways, I am an Industrial Engineer with total of 4 yrs & 3 months of experience.
> 
> I really appreciate if you can share some CDR samples with me. Thanks in advance! :hug::hug:


I'll not go through the structure of the CDR and the Episodes, u can easily find them in the booklet or any other place 

let me give u one piece of advice bro, regarding the approach u should follow tp write ur CDR which proved to be the best practice so far

u should start with SS "summary statement", check every competency element and fetch a situation from your practical experience that matches this element, and move to the next element and so on..

once u finish all 16 CE, I can congratulate u, the rest is like a walk in the park


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

Telecomaster said:


> I think I know the piece of paper u mean, and it is not accepted!
> I'm talking about the "print" which includes all insurance periods of yours, but without employer's names, "facility number" instead
> 
> what you need is a separate certificate for each insurance period including employer name and to be signed and stamped
> ...


Yes, thats exactly what i meant. so what should i tell the people at the social insurance office?
i think the only 2 options they have is proof of "the last insured period" and that only includes the last company but the company name is written on it. and the "print" which u are talking about that doesnt have the company name but only the registration number.
Also i saw that they dont sign or stamp them. so what exactly should i ask them for?
can you send me the ones u sent?


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Friends I need guidance please , i want to get reference letter from my company with 5 roles and responsibilities to apply for EA assessment but i don't know if the roles and responsibilities written in the letter should be the same written in the occupancy which I will apply for? Or it should be written the same as the company's occupied position description paper for roles and responsibilities?

My position is (Coordinator engineer,maintenance) with roles and responsibilities which I did not practice the most because I worked in maintenance not in coordination, I've found 5 roles in the company's roles and responsibilities paper matching what I do , should I write them in reference letter to assess my degree in mechanical engineering occupation? Or I should write the duties in the letter from mechanical engineering occupation code tasks after picking 5 duties matching my real duties in the company?
Please help and thanks in advance.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emo1603 (Feb 1, 2016)

Telecomaster said:


> I'll not go through the structure of the CDR and the Episodes, u can easily find them in the booklet or any other place
> 
> let me give u one piece of advice bro, regarding the approach u should follow tp write ur CDR which proved to be the best practice so far
> 
> ...


Thanks for your advice.. I will try to follow this method and see how it goes. Appreciate your help bro.


----------



## Telecomaster (Jun 26, 2016)

Mohab14 said:


> Yes, thats exactly what i meant. so what should i tell the people at the social insurance office?
> i think the only 2 options they have is proof of "the last insured period" and that only includes the last company but the company name is written on it. and the "print" which u are talking about that doesnt have the company name but only the registration number.
> Also i saw that they dont sign or stamp them. so what exactly should i ask them for?
> can you send me the ones u sent?


- get the last employer letter, but ask for signature and stamp, they'll do it.. they may charge u 5 EGP if u r unlucky 

- for the previous employers, here is the tricky part.. you should issue the letter from the social insurance office that the company is registered on, for example: the company located @ Mokattam, then the office will be "Elkhalifa" 

- u can find out the offices that ur employers belong to using the print u already have, just ask the officer to name the offices for u

- when u ask for the letter, a tip for u if the officer doesn't understand what u need, try to ask him to issue a directed letter "khetab mowagah", or u can tell them that u need the letter to be signed and stamped,

one last note, not all offices issue the letter with the same format, but this will not be a problem


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

Telecomaster said:


> - get the last employer letter, but ask for signature and stamp, they'll do it.. they may charge u 5 EGP if u r unlucky
> 
> - for the previous employers, here is the tricky part.. you should issue the letter from the social insurance office that the company is registered on, for example: the company located @ Mokattam, then the office will be "Elkhalifa"
> 
> ...



oh man that seems like alot of hassle. as ive worked in 5 different companies lol
Did u get all those papers when applying for EA's skill assessment or only when u sent the EOI?

my friend didnt provide any social security papers or bank statements for his first two companies when he applied to EA and they accepted those periods without any questions. sounds like EA's Skill assessment is easier.


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

Dear Egyptian folks,
Please advise whether or not the insurance print is a must to proof my emplyment period in Egypt.
I need only to proof 1.5 years of experience in Egypt but I dont have this pension dept print.
Is an employment certificate/contract would be sufficient? My employment out side Egypt can easily be supported with banks st/ pay slips etc; but my main issue is with my employment while I was in Egypt.
Thanks


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

Telecomaster said:


> I think I know the piece of paper u mean, and it is not accepted!
> I'm talking about the "print" which includes all insurance periods of yours, but without employer's names, "facility number" instead
> 
> what you need is a separate certificate for each insurance period including employer name and to be signed and stamped
> ...


from where we can get such certificate? can you please upload the tempalte so we can understand it?
i have only experience letter+bank statement and i can get the insuarance document
will this be enough?


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

Telecomaster said:


> - get the last employer letter, but ask for signature and stamp, they'll do it.. they may charge u 5 EGP if u r unlucky
> 
> - for the previous employers, here is the tricky part.. you should issue the letter from the social insurance office that the company is registered on, for example: the company located @ Mokattam, then the office will be "Elkhalifa"
> 
> ...


Is it a must to submit social insurance print??
Have you been asked to provide the same or you just submitted it voluntarily??


----------



## m.elbermawy (Nov 3, 2015)

Mir0 said:


> Dear Egyptian folks,
> Please advise whether or not the insurance print is a must to proof my emplyment period in Egypt.
> I need only to proof 1.5 years of experience in Egypt but I dont have this pension dept print.
> Is an employment certificate/contract would be sufficient? My employment out side Egypt can easily be supported with banks st/ pay slips etc; but my main issue is with my employment while I was in Egypt.
> Thanks


Bro. It depends finally on ur CO who will assess ur papers. If you have the signed employment contract and an experience certificate, they both should be more than enough. 

For my case they didn't ask about any further documents.
Good luck...


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

Dear ALL,
i was working for egypt post and it was mentioned in my release certficate that 
i was working with the system* of monthly remuneration* (مكافاءة شهرية)

will this make any issue or bring any doubt with ACS or DUBP that i was not working on a regular basis.

Note: i have a reference letter which is written on it that i was working 8 hours/per day on full time basis.

Thank you for your help


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

zanzoun said:


> Dear ALL,
> i was working for egypt post and it was mentioned in my release certficate that
> i was working with the system* of monthly remuneration* (مكافاءة شهرية)
> 
> ...


remuneration is not مكافأة

Remuneration is total pay including all benefits


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> remuneration is not مكافأة
> 
> Remuneration is total pay including all benefits


Thanks alot. really appreciate it.


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

One more question please
now i can provide 
*
HR Reference Letter
Release Certifcate 
bank statement 
Insurance Proof*


Do you think it will be eough supported documents for ACS and DIBP as i don't have payslip or contract?


----------



## emo1603 (Feb 1, 2016)

Telecomaster said:


> *resources:*
> <*SNIP*>* kaju/moderator* *Rule 10*
> *Youtube channel*: https://www.youtube.com/.../UCWwYNW70pyYpLAFZ7kYhUqw/about
> *Practicepte free tests*: two full tests simulate the real exam but without scoring
> ...


Congratulations bro for your grant..arty:arty::whoo::whoo: hope to follow you soon. ::rockon:


----------



## amr_kamal (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi there,
Kindly I have one question regarding Date/Place of birth. I have two DOB (just 4 months difference) and two POB (two countries), where the difference appears between the qualification (Bachelor) and the passport. I would like to know how this will be dealt with by the ACS and CO/DIBP.

Thanks very much


----------



## Telecomaster (Jun 26, 2016)

Mohab14 said:


> oh man that seems like alot of hassle. as ive worked in 5 different companies lol
> Did u get all those papers when applying for EA's skill assessment or only when u sent the EOI?
> 
> my friend didnt provide any social security papers or bank statements for his first two companies when he applied to EA and they accepted those periods without any questions. sounds like EA's Skill assessment is easier.


let me try to explain their philosophy (either EA or DIBP)
they need evidence that fulfills the following:
- date of start and end - achieved by reference letter
- designation - achieved by reference letter
- working legally - achieved by any governmental certificate e.g. tax or social insurance
- paid work - achieved by salary slips or bank statement
- 3rd party witness - a document from 3rd party other than u and the employer must be provided for the sake of forgery exclusion (e.g. government or bank)
- R&R - achieved by reference letter or SD

provide any documents that fulfill the above requirements and they'll accept
note: EA and DIBP require the same, no difference, except that EA experience assessment is optional, u can skip it 

one last advice: don't save effort to collect any type of document that seems to be useful, and support ur case with all u can get... u'll realize the value of them when the waiting game begins (after visa lodgement)

got my point?


----------



## Telecomaster (Jun 26, 2016)

Mir0 said:


> Dear Egyptian folks,
> Please advise whether or not the insurance print is a must to proof my emplyment period in Egypt.
> I need only to proof 1.5 years of experience in Egypt but I dont have this pension dept print.
> Is an employment certificate/contract would be sufficient? My employment out side Egypt can easily be supported with banks st/ pay slips etc; but my main issue is with my employment while I was in Egypt.
> Thanks


why don't u drop the egyptian experience? what is your points breakdown?


----------



## Telecomaster (Jun 26, 2016)

zanzoun said:


> from where we can get such certificate? can you please upload the tempalte so we can understand it?
> i have only experience letter+bank statement and i can get the insuarance document
> will this be enough?





Mir0 said:


> Is it a must to submit social insurance print??
> Have you been asked to provide the same or you just submitted it voluntarily??





Telecomaster said:


> let me try to explain their philosophy (either EA or DIBP)
> they need evidence that fulfills the following:
> - date of start and end - achieved by reference letter
> - designation - achieved by reference letter
> ...


I hope this answers your questions


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

Telecomaster said:


> I hope this answers your questions


Firstly, Congrats bro for your visa, all the best in Australia.
Secondly, Thanks for your reply, it does explain everything in an organized & disciplined approach.
I have the following concerns :
1- Regarding the paid employment verifications, the payslip is an employer issued document. accordingly, I think reference letter should be fine as well if it stated the same.
2- Regarding the 3rd party witnesse, is there any way to prove that other than social insurance / bank st. I have been paid in cash and unfortunately they haven't reported me as an employee in their soc. security file, I wasn't bothered at that time but now I regret that. Any thoughts on the same ??

Many thanks


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

Please note the above is applicable only for one year, the rest of my experience I can provide.


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

Telecomaster said:


> why don't u drop the egyptian experience? what is your points breakdown?


If I dropped it, I would lose 5 points from my experience points. Being an accountant I need 70 points to be able to receive an invitation in 3 months window. 65 points will keep me in the queue for almost a year; if I'm lucky.
I haven't cleared my PTE yet, but my points breakdown should be as follow:
Education 15
Age 30
English 10
Exp 15


----------



## che.mostafa (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi guys,
I need your advice I attempted IELTS twice but I got 6.5 then 6 in writing. 
I also tried PTE twice in the first time I didn't get the desired score in 3 skills L/S/W then in the second time result was law in R/S. So I don't know which one should I try next time! As I desperately need 7 for 10 points.
Appreciate your input


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moataz Mansi (Apr 11, 2016)

Mostafa,

I personally believe that IELTS is much easier , since PTE is testing two skills at once. Moreover, IELTS with idp much better than British Council.

good luck


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

che.mostafa said:


> Hi guys,
> I need your advice I attempted IELTS twice but I got 6.5 then 6 in writing.
> I also tried PTE twice in the first time I didn't get the desired score in 3 skills L/S/W then in the second time result was law in R/S. So I don't know which one should I try next time! As I desperately need 7 for 10 points.
> Appreciate your input
> ...


You can ask for Enquiry on Result EOR. Then, they will remark the writing. If you need only 0.5, maybe you will get it.

Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

ZAQ1983 said:


> You can ask for Enquiry on Result EOR. Then, they will remark the writing. If you need only 0.5, maybe you will get it.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk


I did the same and I got it.

Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Telecomaster (Jun 26, 2016)

Mir0 said:


> Firstly, Congrats bro for your visa, all the best in Australia.
> Secondly, Thanks for your reply, it does explain everything in an organized & disciplined approach.
> I have the following concerns :
> 1- Regarding the paid employment verifications, the payslip is an employer issued document. accordingly, I think reference letter should be fine as well if it stated the same.
> ...





Mir0 said:


> Please note the above is applicable only for one year, the rest of my experience I can provide.


1- Yes, a reference letter with salary mentioned within is fine as a payment proof

2- Sorry to tell u this, but I believe that u'll not be able to claim this period


----------



## Telecomaster (Jun 26, 2016)

Mir0 said:


> If I dropped it, I would lose 5 points from my experience points. Being an accountant I need 70 points to be able to receive an invitation in 3 months window. 65 points will keep me in the queue for almost a year; if I'm lucky.
> I haven't cleared my PTE yet, but my points breakdown should be as follow:
> Education 15
> Age 30
> ...


I think u have no choice but to score 79+ in PTE, or claim 5 points for ur spouse (if applicable)
u can try also state nomination, but unfortunately I'm no expert at all in that way


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi Telecomaster 

I have a refrence letter from government organization (egypt pots) that list all duties. and there official logo and offecial arabic stamp from sector manager. my manager signed.

but the problem that there is no any contact details on the form as they don't add this in their official papers. i manager to get my manager card who signed the form.

do you think this is enough and will be accepted. or i need to provide SD.


----------



## Telecomaster (Jun 26, 2016)

che.mostafa said:


> Hi guys,
> I need your advice I attempted IELTS twice but I got 6.5 then 6 in writing.
> I also tried PTE twice in the first time I didn't get the desired score in 3 skills L/S/W then in the second time result was law in R/S. So I don't know which one should I try next time! As I desperately need 7 for 10 points.
> Appreciate your input
> ...


I would recommend PTE, and I'll disagree with our friend here Moataz
I know people attempt IELTS for 17 times! and the hell with their writing test, seems like 6.5 is their full mark even for English professionals!

just practice more, and try to take sessions with professional teacher if possible


----------



## Telecomaster (Jun 26, 2016)

zanzoun said:


> Hi Telecomaster
> 
> I have a refrence letter from government organization (egypt pots) that list all duties. and there official logo and offecial arabic stamp from sector manager. my manager signed.
> 
> ...


if the content is not written on company's letter head, then it should be SD


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

Telecomaster said:


> if the content is not written on company's letter head, then it should be SD


it's letter head but without contact details, can they consider it letter head especially it's government well known organization


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

Telecomaster said:


> if the content is not written on company's letter head, then it should be SD


What is SD  ???


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

Telecomaster said:


> I think u have no choice but to score 79+ in PTE, or claim 5 points for ur spouse (if applicable)
> u can try also state nomination, but unfortunately I'm no expert at all in that way


Thanks bro for your reply. I can manage this matter "SS".
On the other hand, do you have any idea about NAATI exam? Many people are discouraging me from attempting this exam. What do you think ?

Regards.


----------



## che.mostafa (Jul 30, 2016)

Moataz Mansi said:


> Mostafa,
> 
> I personally believe that IELTS is much easier , since PTE is testing two skills at once. Moreover, IELTS with idp much better than British Council.
> 
> good luck


I also believe so but IELTS writing is where many people like me get stuck with 6.5 as if they only want more money. My second IELTS attempt was with Idp but the results were worest than BC.



ZAQ1983 said:


> You can ask for Enquiry on Result EOR. Then, they will remark the writing. If you need only 0.5, maybe you will get it.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk



I did so but I couldn't get that .5



Telecomaster said:


> I would recommend PTE, and I'll disagree with our friend here Moataz
> 
> I know people attempt IELTS for 17 times! and the hell with their writing test, seems like 6.5 is their full mark even for English professionals!
> 
> ...



I guess I'll go for IELTS for one time then I'll get help and keep trying with PTE.
Thank you all guys appreciate it.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Telecomaster (Jun 26, 2016)

zanzoun said:


> it's letter head but without contact details, can they consider it letter head especially it's government well known organization


What good as a letter head if not containing contact info?
contact info is mandatory regarding reference letters, in order to verify by mail or calls in case verification is done


----------



## Telecomaster (Jun 26, 2016)

Mir0 said:


> What is SD  ???





Mir0 said:


> Thanks bro for your reply. I can manage this matter "SS".
> On the other hand, do you have any idea about NAATI exam? Many people are discouraging me from attempting this exam. What do you think ?
> 
> Regards.


SD = statutory declaration 

do u mean "encouraging" ?? anyway, if u look in the past few posts, u'll find the guys talking about this exam, and it is extremely difficult!! even for IELTS masters!!


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

Telecomaster said:


> SD = statutory declaration
> 
> do u mean "encouraging" ?? anyway, if u look in the past few posts, u'll find the guys talking about this exam, and it is extremely difficult!! even for IELTS masters!!


Discouraging is antonyms"opposite" of encouraging. I knew people who gave the same feedback on this exam, that it's difficult and hopeless. I haven't spent enough time to do the necessary insights. But I assume that may be those IELTS masters have just gone to the exam with general English preperation, without the necessary custom study as I have seen some people with PTE +65 passed that exam.
Anyway, I think I will clear my PTE first inshallah, then I will start thinking how to cover these 5 points shortage.

Regards.


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

do you guys know if i have to send 3rd party employment proof to EA for all the career episodes im providing if im not applying for relevant work experience assessment? does the R&R letter suffice in that case? i dont have 3rd party proof for one of the episodes so im wondering.


----------



## Telecomaster (Jun 26, 2016)

Mir0 said:


> Discouraging is antonyms"opposite" of encouraging. I knew people who gave the same feedback on this exam, that it's difficult and hopeless. I haven't spent enough time to do the necessary insights. But I assume that may be those IELTS masters have just gone to the exam with general English preperation, without the necessary custom study as I have seen some people with PTE +65 passed that exam.
> Anyway, I think I will clear my PTE first inshallah, then I will start thinking how to cover these 5 points shortage.
> 
> Regards.


I know surely what discouraging means  , it just made more sense to me that people would encourage u to take the test, and u r seeking another opinion
anyway, my advice to u is, if the test is not expensive, why not taking a shot!


----------



## Telecomaster (Jun 26, 2016)

Mohab14 said:


> do you guys know if i have to send 3rd party employment proof to EA for all the career episodes im providing if im not applying for relevant work experience assessment? does the R&R letter suffice in that case? i dont have 3rd party proof for one of the episodes so im wondering.


bro, experience assessment with EA is optional, hence no proof of employment is required if *u* *r* not doing it.. I just heard something I'm not sure of, that if *u* mention an employer period in *ur* CDR, they'll need to see an evidence for it, but just reference letter or something.. I hope any of the experts here answer this, or *u* can mail EA to inquire

by the way, if *u* have a problem securing this evidence now, I suggest *u* to spend more effort to get it, or drop this employment period, *coz* eventually *u*'ll need it when you apply for the visa


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

Telecomaster said:


> bro, experience assessment with EA is optional, hence no proof of employment is required if *u* *r* not doing it.. I just heard something I'm not sure of, that if *u* mention an employer period in *ur* CDR, they'll need to see an evidence for it, but just reference letter or something.. I hope any of the experts here answer this, or *u* can mail EA to inquire
> 
> by the way, if *u* have a problem securing this evidence now, I suggest *u* to spend more effort to get it, or drop this employment period, *coz* eventually *u*'ll need it when you apply for the visa


im not going to claim any experience points in my visa application, so its unlikely that DIBP will request employment proof from me. my issue now is with EA, as i only have 3rd party employment proof for 2 of the episodes im writing but not the third. i also cant drop this episode because the rest of my work experience is irrelevant to my skills.


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Dear experts , I have a reference letter stating all requirements as required in EA booklet page 29 but I forget to mention if the pay rate is monthly or annually I just mentioned that I'm full time employee working for 6 days per week for 48 hours weekly , the letter already contains all other requirements as mentioned in the booklet, is it fine to not mention the pay rate in the letter? I have bank statement that clears this point and other evidences required as a proof for my experience. Will they accept this reference letter? Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

Telecomaster said:


> I know surely what discouraging means  , it just made more sense to me that people would encourage u to take the test, and u r seeking another opinion
> anyway, my advice to u is, if the test is not expensive, why not taking a shot!


LoL, they don't, I'm afraid. Exam cost is around 1 k AUD, but the problem is the exam is held only in Australia for the paraprofessional level. Which would add good amount of time and money to the exam cost.
I will try to maximiz my score in PTE first, if it didn't work, I would attempt the NAATI then.


----------



## Telecomaster (Jun 26, 2016)

Mohab14 said:


> im not going to claim any experience points in my visa application, so its unlikely that DIBP will request employment proof from me. my issue now is with EA, as i only have 3rd party employment proof for 2 of the episodes im writing but not the third. i also cant drop this episode because the rest of my work experience is irrelevant to my skills.


As long as you'll not claim points for experience, no employment proof will be asked either by DIBP or EA
EA may require a proof of employment though, since you are including this career chapter in your CDR, but I think they'll tolerate on the types of evidence .. drop them a mail and see their feedback


----------



## Telecomaster (Jun 26, 2016)

nader_amj said:


> Dear experts , I have a reference letter stating all requirements as required in EA booklet page 29 but I forget to mention if the pay rate is monthly or annually I just mentioned that I'm full time employee working for 6 days per week for 48 hours weekly , the letter already contains all other requirements as mentioned in the booklet, is it fine to not mention the pay rate in the letter? I have bank statement that clears this point and other evidences required as a proof for my experience. Will they accept this reference letter? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you are good to go


----------



## Telecomaster (Jun 26, 2016)

Mir0 said:


> LoL, they don't, I'm afraid. Exam cost is around 1 k AUD, but the problem is the exam is held only in Australia for the paraprofessional level. Which would add good amount of time and money to the exam cost.
> I will try to maximiz my score in PTE first, if it didn't work, I would attempt the NAATI then.


1 K :shocked: that's a lot man!
I heard a rumor that tourist visa to Aus for Arabs is very likely to be rejected, so put that into your consideration


----------



## R.T. (Aug 4, 2016)

Guys,

I got contacted by my CO today and I am a bit confused by the requested info.


===================================================
*1. Police clearance certificates *(I already provided this for all countries I lived in, and the certificates are less than 3 months old, what am I supposed to do!)

*2. Evidence of employment-selected payslips and bank statements from:*
company 1 (I already left 7 years ago there is no way i can provide payslip or bank statement but I already uploaded a salary letter in my first submission)
Company 2 (This was in a different country and I left 5 years ago so again no payslip or bank statements i can provide and i provided a salary letter already)
Company 3 (This was in another country so again no bank statement but I did already submit payslips for 12 months!, what else can i do?)
Company 4 (I am paid in cash and i already submitted a remuneration letter in my first submission)

as evidence of enumeration for 8 years of employment claimed.
===================================================

Please help this is confusing me more than ever


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Telecomaster said:


> you are good to go




Thanks for your reply. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kmoor (Oct 12, 2016)

Actually, there is two types of accreditation done by NAATI .. the translator accreditation and interpreter accreditation ... each accreditation has 3 different levels ... para-professional, professional and advanced...
All interpretation test are held in Australia only .. for translation there are few centres in the middle east u may do the test in ... for arabic language NAATI don't give accreditation for para-professional translator so u have to sit for the professional translator test ... 
Anyway... from my experience I don't advice to take that test and focus on pte is more useful ...


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

R.T. said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got contacted by my CO today and I am a bit confused by the requested info.
> 
> ...


did he requested both of them bank statment and payslip or any one of them? 
did you try to provide مفردات مرتب


----------



## R.T. (Aug 4, 2016)

zanzoun said:


> did he requested both of them bank statment and payslip or any one of them?
> 
> did you try to provide مفردات مرتب




The above text is exactly as received so both of them

I provided salary certificate furthermore I provided payslips for my previous company yet they asked for it again, I cannot give bank statement because it was abroad and I already returned to Egypt and I closed my accounts there more than a year ago

PCC already submitted yet they are requesting it, something not clear here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

Kmoor said:


> Actually, there is two types of accreditation done by NAATI .. the translator accreditation and interpreter accreditation ... each accreditation has 3 different levels ... para-professional, professional and advanced...
> All interpretation test are held in Australia only .. for translation there are few centres in the middle east u may do the test in ... for arabic language NAATI don't give accreditation for para-professional translator so u have to sit for the professional translator test ...
> Anyway... from my experience I don't advice to take that test and focus on pte is more useful ...


have you appeared for any of them? Also, which one is considered generally to be easier "interpretation or translation".

Thanks


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

after the rise of the price of AUD from 6.7 to 10.7 today, any idea how to pay for EA assessment and the visa application?


----------



## Moataz Mansi (Apr 11, 2016)

Mohab14 said:


> after the rise of the price of AUD from 6.7 to 10.7 today, any idea how to pay for EA assessment and the visa application?


Total fees for application still unchanged, but its equivalent in Egyptian pounds increased by about 40%.


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

Moataz Mansi said:


> Total fees for application still unchanged, but its equivalent in Egyptian pounds increased by about 40%.


i know, but that exceeds the limits of our credit cards. how can we pay?


----------



## Moataz Mansi (Apr 11, 2016)

Mohab14 said:


> i know, but that exceeds the limits of our credit cards. how can we pay?


A decision of opening limits for payment and withdrawing has been taken today, actual activation still ambiguous.


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

Moataz Mansi said:


> A decision of opening limits for payment and withdrawing has been taken today, actual activation still ambiguous.


according to my knowledge limits have been lifted for withdrawing and sending foreign currency from your own bank accounts only. buying foreign currency or using Egyptian cards to buy foreign items is still under limit for individuals


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

Mohab14 said:


> according to my knowledge limits have been lifted for withdrawing and sending foreign currency from your own bank accounts only. buying foreign currency or using Egyptian cards to buy foreign items is still under limit for individuals


Limits should be canceled soon. Another smart idea for the time-being might be getting a credit card which is linked to an account nominated in USD. this one will have a higher limit.


----------



## Kmoor (Oct 12, 2016)

Mir0 said:


> Kmoor said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, there is two types of accreditation done by NAATI .. the translator accreditation and interpreter accreditation ... each accreditation has 3 different levels ... para-professional, professional and advanced...
> ...


Interpretation is speaking and listening test and translation is writing and reading test ... 
The interpreter test is much easier than translator test from my opinion..
Anyway it may differ from person to person... u may preform better in the translator test if u feel u are more comfortable with writing tests


----------



## amourad (Sep 19, 2016)

Anyone here applied for Vic? Any idea what to include in the commitment letter?


----------



## wael soliman (Sep 21, 2016)

Salamo Aleekom Shabab,

A friend of mine has finished everything and even got contacted by the CO 3 times for further information, the latest thing he did that he presented a statutory deceleration signed from the embassy in Egypt by end of August.

He lodged his application by Mid February, and since end of august no one contacted him and he is starting to be very worried 

What is the longest period you have ever heard re waiting for the grant?

it's almost 2 months now since end of august and 10 months since lodging the application.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Kmoor said:


> Interpretation is speaking and listening test and translation is writing and reading test ...
> The interpreter test is much easier than translator test from my opinion..
> Anyway it may differ from person to person... u may preform better in the translator test if u feel u are more comfortable with writing tests


With interpretation you don't have much time to think of or review/reconsider your answer, this is the challenge. With translation you can review and rewrite



wael soliman said:


> Salamo Aleekom Shabab,
> 
> A friend of mine has finished everything and even got contacted by the CO 3 times for further information, the latest thing he did that he presented a statutory deceleration signed from the embassy in Egypt by end of August.
> 
> ...


What were the three additional requests for further information asking for?


----------



## wael soliman (Sep 21, 2016)

TheExpatriate said:


> With interpretation you don't have much time to think of or review/reconsider your answer, this is the challenge. With translation you can review and rewrite
> 
> 
> 
> What were the three additional requests for further information asking for?


I'm not sure, but could be please answer me about my questions.

Many thanks


----------



## amr talat (Oct 9, 2016)

Dear Experts,

I need to know if I get visa 190 subclass, Can go to Australia for one month (landing) and return back to Egypt to finish some tasks?
Or, I must stay two years in the state which nominate me?


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

amr talat said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I need to know if I get visa 190 subclass, Can go to Australia for one month (landing) and return back to Egypt to finish some tasks?
> Or, I must stay two years in the state which nominate me?


If you get any type of PRs visa "including 190" you can do your first landing anytime as long as your medical/PCC are still valid. usually1 year from medical test date. they will advise you on the latest date when you can make your entry.
Once you land there, you have 5 years to travel in and from Aus. if you stayed for two years you would be eligible to have a new visa type called returning resident.
Nevertheless, you can go there on the last day of your 5 years visa and stay for the 2 years to have the "returning resident" visa but you can't travel until that happens. put simply, the 2 years doesn't need to be within the 5 years period.
In other words, the 5/2 years visas are only permits to travel. Despite, you can stay there indefinitly even if you entered the country on the last day of your visa validity.


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

Also, currently there is no limitation on where you can stay with subclass 190. Yet, these restrictions are to be imposed soon.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

wael soliman said:


> I'm not sure, but could be please answer me about my questions.
> 
> Many thanks


I wanted to know what the RFIs were asking for in order to be able to answer. There is no such thing as longest period to respond unfortunately.


----------



## sakr85 (Nov 7, 2015)

Alsalamo Alikom my fellow Egyptians 

I've got my grant today, thank you all for you help here, believe it or not, but I've read every single post here since the beginning of this thread, and after finishing it, I had very few things left to enquire about, thanks to you 

I wish you all the best and that you get your grants as soon as possible, I know things are not going very well lately, and the prices are making this step much more difficult for many of us who live in Egypt, but this sacrifice you are making now is worth it, don't give up now.

Thank you all


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

sakr85 said:


> Alsalamo Alikom my fellow Egyptians
> 
> I've got my grant today, thank you all for you help here, believe it or not, but I've read every single post here since the beginning of this thread, and after finishing it, I had very few things left to enquire about, thanks to you
> 
> ...


Congrats. Rbna m3ak


----------



## amr talat (Oct 9, 2016)

sakr85 said:


> Alsalamo Alikom my fellow Egyptians
> 
> I've got my grant today, thank you all for you help here, believe it or not, but I've read every single post here since the beginning of this thread, and after finishing it, I had very few things left to enquire about, thanks to you
> 
> ...


Congelation, I hope for you a good life there


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

sakr85 said:


> Alsalamo Alikom my fellow Egyptians
> 
> I've got my grant today, thank you all for you help here, believe it or not, but I've read every single post here since the beginning of this thread, and after finishing it, I had very few things left to enquire about, thanks to you
> 
> ...


Congrats, wish to follow you soon :cheer2:


----------



## amourad (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi guys, I have a question about the 190 Nominated Visa. If I apply to a certain state, am i legally obliged to stay there for 2 years? If it's only a moral obligation and I don't stay there, will that affect me when I try to apply for citizenship?


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

guys i really need your help and suggestions:


I had a ref letter from my ex-employer stating all job duties. However, since it’s a government organization letter head contain organization logo only without any contact details. However, I managed to get the official governmental business card of my manager (same one who signed experience letter). Do you think it would be sufficient for ACS and DIBP.

Note: 
I had bank statement 
lastpay slip
official letter from HR sttaing that i was working there 
stationary declaration from my colleague

Thank you


----------



## wael soliman (Sep 21, 2016)

TheExpatriate said:


> I wanted to know what the RFIs were asking for in order to be able to answer. There is no such thing as longest period to respond unfortunately.


Thanks (TheExpatriate), I asked him and he said that it's related to PCC document, as he was working at one of the African countries for more than 12 months cumulatively.

and then the asked him for a penal waiver and then a statutory deceleration.

Do you think the security checks are what is holding or delaying his grant?
considering he lodged his visa by the end of February ?

Thanks and I do appreciate your reply.


----------



## ahmedaly (Nov 8, 2016)

Dear experts.

I am planning to apply for a skills assessment through ACS, I have inquiry about my first work experience from more than 10 years as my first company business not operation now, the owner change the company to another business on the same place and still using one of landline numbers reflected on my experience letter on the new business.

All what I have is:
1-	Experience letter from the CEO showing my name, position and short work description on the company letterhead.
2-	Salary certificate “to whom it may concern” reflect my name and position and salary with date in the middle of my work period there.
This all what I have, still I have contact with the CEO and limited contact with my direct manager there “Who left the company from more than 8 years now”.

May inquiry is:
1-	I can ask the CEO to write any document required, it will help or only what I have will be enough?
2-	I can ask my x direct manager to write any document required, but in plain paper not in letterhead, still I can ask him to write statutory declaration for me.
3-	My main issue that I did not have any pay slips and the salary was delivered on cash and no tax applied on my salary.


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

ahmedaly said:


> Dear experts.
> 
> I am planning to apply for a skills assessment through ACS, I have inquiry about my first work experience from more than 10 years as my first company business not operation now, the owner change the company to another business on the same place and still using one of landline numbers reflected on my experience letter on the new business.
> 
> ...


i have almost the same issue plus i dont have social insurance. but i think when the CO doubts your documents they do employment verification and call your company


----------



## wael soliman (Sep 21, 2016)

Moataz Mansi said:


> A decision of opening limits for payment and withdrawing has been taken today, actual activation still ambiguous.


Moataz,

Do you know that according to the below link:
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...sessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists

Starting from 1 July 2016 - this occupation - Petroleum Engineer (ANZSCO 233612) - has been removed from SOL list.

My question is: as long as you applied before that date then you are OK, right?
or may be (TheExpatriate) can help us about that.

Let me know guys please, so I can help other friends.


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

guys, has anyone applied for electrical engineer while writing the career episode related to working in an electrical contracting company in construction projects?

i want to know if the tasks of the electrical engineers in construction sites comply with the requirements of Engineers australia for electrical engineers or electrical draftsperson


----------



## amourad (Sep 19, 2016)

wael soliman said:


> Moataz,
> 
> Do you know that according to the below link:
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...sessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists
> ...


As far as i know, if you submitted your EOI before the 1st of July then it's ok.


----------



## waelhamed (Jan 9, 2015)

Gents , i have a question regarding money transfer overseas , for those who traveled short time ago how did they transferred money to OZ ?? appreciate your help as i am going to travel soon and i need to know how to make it ..

thanks


----------



## Moataz Mansi (Apr 11, 2016)

wael soliman said:


> Moataz,
> 
> Do you know that according to the below link:
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...sessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists
> ...


Wael ,
you are right, I was lucky to being invited before my occupation has been removed.
but let me clarify that once you've been invited , you are eligible to apply even your occupation being removed.


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

Dear All,
During filling the EOI, i'm getting the following questions

How many family members? does this include me. for example if i have a partner and 2 kids shall i answer 3 or i have to count my slef which make it 4 


Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?

My partners and kids are included in my application shall i answer yes or this is aplies on future visa only otherthan the one i'm applying now


Thank you


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

did anyone upload a registration certificate from the syndicate of engineers while applying for EA assessment?


----------



## ebyaary (Nov 21, 2016)

amourad said:


> Hi guys, question for those who passed the PTE test in Cairo, where did you find the study material and is the test environment at MUST ok or not?


I did in MUST its good Most of the material is online


----------



## ebyaary (Nov 21, 2016)

Im creating this thread to figure out what to do with In laws, I am willing to submit EOI for 189 or 190 not sure yet as a software engineer 

The situation I am in is that my father in law lives with us , reading all the threads and posts that if we dont or cant prove dependency he might get rejected and the whole visa might get refused for the entire family which I cant be sure but seen some cases as such

Now the situation is that my FIL is widowed lives with us but the apartment is under my wife and her sisters name NOT mine (main applicant) 

In Egypt its quite hard to prove dependency and what not due to the lack of technology when it comes to the government sector we can prove his pension which doesn't cover his medicine but he still does receive a pension he is almost 80 years old and my sister in law lives in the UAE so there really isnt an option of leaving him behind he cannot take care of himself 

Should i include him with family members ? Should I file without him and invite him after I arrive for tourism and then work on getting him a PR ?

I have no idea please help


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

I didnt know there is egyptian thread here in the forum, so glad really

I got my grant on 16th nov and willing to make the landing before next March. Still didnt confirm the city ill move to, but more likely it will be either Sydney or Adelaide


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

opcorn:


ebyaary said:


> Im creating this thread to figure out what to do with In laws, I am willing to submit EOI for 189 or 190 not sure yet as a software engineer
> 
> The situation I am in is that my father in law lives with us , reading all the threads and posts that if we dont or cant prove dependency he might get rejected and the whole visa might get refused for the entire family which I cant be sure but seen some cases as such
> 
> ...


I dont think its possible for him to get the pr with you, the only way is for you to leave to australia and then apply for him and even then his children mostly should be living in australia
That means that if he have 3 childrens, two of them must be living in australia

However you should check an agent to be sure, your problem is serious and shouldnt depend on non proffesional advice


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Abubakr said:


> opcorn:
> 
> I dont think its possible for him to get the pr with you, the only way is for you to leave to australia and then apply for him and even then his children mostly should be living in australia
> That means that if he have 3 childrens, two of them must be living in australia
> ...


That is for a Parent visa, which requires the sponsor (ebyaary, in this case) to be a "settled"Australian Permanent Resident or Citizen. This would normally mean you have to be a Permanent Resident for 2 years before you can be a sponsor, and of course you have to meet the balance of family conditions.

Visitor visas are the only other option, due to the fact that parents can no longer be dependents on their children's visa.

Your question has already been answered on the thread that you created:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...78474-father-law-dependency.html#post11491746
- please don't post the same questions in multiple threads.


----------



## ebyaary (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks Kaju

Im kinda new here , so wont post multiple threads just thought Id get a quicker response


----------



## ebyaary (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks Abubakr,

And mabroook on your visa , yes the situation is difficult especially that they have applied new rules after nov 19, did you use a migration agent if so , can you recommend someone that is aware with these cases?


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

ebyaary said:


> Thanks Abubakr,
> 
> And mabroook on your visa , yes the situation is difficult especially that they have applied new rules after nov 19, did you use a migration agent if so , can you recommend someone that is aware with these cases?


Yeah i used a good agent but he is in dubai not egypt, tho he can help you online, he have overseas client if you would like


----------



## sherif22879 (Nov 23, 2016)

Abubakr said:


> Yeah i used a good agent but he is in dubai not egypt, tho he can help you online, he have overseas client if you would like


Hi Abu Bakr,

Would you please tell the agent name and if they have website. would you please tell us how much is their fee please?

I found one here in Saudi Arabia where I live, and they are charging 4950 USD. Is this ok?

Your response will be highly appreciated.

Regards,
Sherif


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

sherif22879 said:


> Hi Abu Bakr,
> 
> Would you please tell the agent name and if they have website. would you please tell us how much is their fee please?
> 
> ...


No its too much

Ill send u some details on a pm

Update: i guess i cant send u a pm as u r a new member unfortunately


----------



## sherif22879 (Nov 23, 2016)

Abubakr said:


> No its too much
> 
> Ill send u some details on a pm
> 
> Update: i guess i cant send u a pm as u r a new member unfortunately



<*SNIP*> *Do not request personal information to be posted on the forum, see Rule 10. here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html 

You have access to the PM system (now you have made 5 posts) so ask others to contact you that way.  kaju/moderator *

Kind Regards,
Sherif


----------



## sherif22879 (Nov 23, 2016)

Abubakr said:


> No its too much
> 
> Ill send u some details on a pm
> 
> Update: i guess i cant send u a pm as u r a new member unfortunately


Can you send me the details on my email: *SEE PREVIOUS POST! kaju/moderator
*


----------



## kongoman (Oct 24, 2016)

*Guys this is my first post,

I Egyptian and currently applying for assessment by vetassess and I feel very stressed since day 1 after lodging my documents, I've got all the supporting documents but I heard that vetassess is totally unpredictable and that they can give you a negative outcome for many reasons.. I've no idea what can I do to kill the time till the result!.. It will be such a waste of money & energy to wait for a negative outcome.

Furthermore I've 2 questions:
1 - What type of documents do the CO need while processing the visa in case you are employed in a family business.. Founded by your father or mother for instance?!
2 - What kind of integrity check is performed during vise processing?*

Sorry for using bold text.. I am new member here and had to make some noise


----------



## ebyaary (Nov 21, 2016)

I do need a good agent with family visa expertise so yes please if you could PM me the information I would appreciate that 

Thanks


----------



## Mokaaustralia (Nov 30, 2016)

Dears, 
Finally i found some egyptians&#55357;&#56832;. Right now i am applying for visa 190 as i recieved the state invitation last week. I just have two questions, is there anyway i can pay for the visa other than credit card ( in the embassy for instance). Second i am really afraid from work verification as i work in a pharmacy as a technician so i dn't have many supporting documents, only statury declaration and some salary slips. Will that be enough for the CO or is it really hard to accept these documents only ?


----------



## Mokaaustralia (Nov 30, 2016)

Sorry, i forgot to say thay i was paid in cash as most pharmacies do and there was no social insurance so what do you think are my chances ?


----------



## amourad (Sep 19, 2016)

Mokaaustralia said:


> Sorry, i forgot to say thay i was paid in cash as most pharmacies do and there was no social insurance so what do you think are my chances ?


If you got the invitation then most probably your docs are accepted. They might call your boss to verify your work, i read in other threads that that was the case.


----------



## Mokaaustralia (Nov 30, 2016)

My boss has no problem for any verification or any documents needed. However, i am just afraid that the CO will ask for any documents that i really don't have any proof for.


----------



## Mokaaustralia (Nov 30, 2016)

Telecomaster said:


> 1- Yes, a reference letter with salary mentioned within is fine as a payment proof
> 
> 2- Sorry to tell u this, but I believe that u'll not be able to claim this period


I am in the same situation. I am paid in cash as i work in a pharmacy and i can provide salary slips and stautory declaration from thr pharmacy owner only. Will that be suffient for the CO ? I am really afraid as i will pay lots of money now so is it worth taking the risk or will i definetly get rejected ?


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

Mokaaustralia said:


> I am in the same situation. I am paid in cash as i work in a pharmacy and i can provide salary slips and stautory declaration from thr pharmacy owner only. Will that be suffient for the CO ? I am really afraid as i will pay lots of money now so is it worth taking the risk or will i definetly get rejected ?


I also was paid in cash. I provided about 6 payslips and a print from the National Social Insurance; the CO did not ask for more.


----------



## Mokaaustralia (Nov 30, 2016)

nolimit5005 said:


> I also was paid in cash. I provided about 6 payslips and a print from the National Social Insurance; the CO did not ask for more.


Thank for your reply. However, i don't even any insurance proof as i applied as a pharmacy technician and this is my second job i only worked in the pharmacy for more income and i don't have tax or insurance proof. This pharmacy was located beside where i live and the pay wasn't bad. So i only have salary slips and statutory declaration. What do you recommend, i am afraid to apply for the visa and get rejected as i will be paying much money. Sorry for bothering


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

Mokaaustralia said:


> Thank for your reply. However, i don't even any insurance proof as i applied as a pharmacy technician and this is my second job i only worked in the pharmacy for more income and i don't have tax or insurance proof. This pharmacy was located beside where i live and the pay wasn't bad. So i only have salary slips and statutory declaration. What do you recommend, i am afraid to apply for the visa and get rejected as i will be paying much money. Sorry for bothering


Well, it depends on the CO. If te provided docs did not convince him/her, he/she will contact your employer. In their website, they only mentioned a proof of salary; the did not specify the type of document.


----------



## Mokaaustralia (Nov 30, 2016)

My employer has no problem in verifying anything. I am just afraid if the CO asks for other documents as i won't be able to sumbit any.


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

Mokaaustralia said:


> My employer has no problem in verifying anything. I am just afraid if the CO asks for other documents as i won't be able to sumbit any.


Do you have a contract?


----------



## Mokaaustralia (Nov 30, 2016)

nolimit5005 said:


> Do you have a contract?


Yes i have a contract signed from my side and from the employer side but was not sumbitted in the social insurance


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

Mokaaustralia said:


> Yes i have a contract signed from my side and from the employer side but was not sumbitted in the social insurance


Provide that contract along with the payslips and the statutory declaration, and I believe that would be enough. Good luck.


----------



## Mokaaustralia (Nov 30, 2016)

nolimit5005 said:


> Provide that contract along with the payslips and the statutory declaration, and I believe that would be enough. Good luck.


Tahnk you for the fast reply. Hopefully that will be enough


----------



## amourad (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi guys, my PTE exam is on Saturday, any tips from those who passed it? I studied well but i'm a bit concerned about the distraction during the exam


----------



## emo1603 (Feb 1, 2016)

*Employement Duration*

Guys, 

The duration I spent in the first company I worked for was only (9 Months). Can I still claim this period in my years of experience (it will affect my points scoring)? also, can I prepare a career episode based on this duration or is there any requirement restricting the minimum employment duration for CDR? 

Appreciate your inputs.


----------



## amourad (Sep 19, 2016)

emo1603 said:


> Guys,
> 
> The duration I spent in the first company I worked for was only (9 Months). Can I still claim this period in my years of experience (it will affect my points scoring)? also, can I prepare a career episode based on this duration or is there any requirement restricting the minimum employment duration for CDR?
> 
> Appreciate your inputs.


if you were working full time and you have proof of that then you can definitely get those 9 months assessed.


----------



## emo1603 (Feb 1, 2016)

amourad said:


> if you were working full time and you have proof of that then you can definitely get those 9 months assessed.


I was actually working on a full-time basis with contract and monthly salary. so, thank you very much for your answer. My concern is: are you 100% sure that it won't be a problem?? (do you have a link for the employment requirement or something? because I am worried about this.

Also, can others confirm the same just to be sure before I proceed?


----------



## amourad (Sep 19, 2016)

emo1603 said:


> I was actually working on a full-time basis with contract and monthly salary. so, thank you very much for your answer. My concern is: are you 100% sure that it won't be a problem?? (do you have a link for the employment requirement or something? because I am worried about this.
> 
> Also, can others confirm the same just to be sure before I proceed?


If you have an HR letter for those 9 months then you're good to go. I'm not sure which authority will assess your papers, but ACS for example accept any full time job even if it's for a couple of month. What's not accepted is work prior to qualifications, work unpaid and part time jobs (less than 40 hours per week)


----------



## emo1603 (Feb 1, 2016)

amourad said:


> If you have an HR letter for those 9 months then you're good to go. I'm not sure which authority will assess your papers, but ACS for example accept any full time job even if it's for a couple of month. What's not accepted is work prior to qualifications, work unpaid and part time jobs (less than 40 hours per week)


I produced a reference letter from this for my employment tenure. As an engineer, my qualification assessment body is engineers Australia. Do you know if the rules you mentioned for ACS applies for EA or do they have a different set of requirements? if so, can you share it with me if you have it? 

Appreciate your patience.


----------



## amourad (Sep 19, 2016)

emo1603 said:


> I produced a reference letter from this for my employment tenure. As an engineer, my qualification assessment body is engineers Australia. Do you know if the rules you mentioned for ACS applies for EA or do they have a different set of requirements? if so, can you share it with me if you have it?
> 
> Appreciate your patience.


I have no problem to help, which job code are you applying for? the ANZSCO code


----------



## emo1603 (Feb 1, 2016)

amourad said:


> I have no problem to help, which job code are you applying for? the ANZSCO code


Industrial Engineer ANZSCO Code: 233511


----------



## amourad (Sep 19, 2016)

emo1603 said:


> Industrial Engineer ANZSCO Code: 233511


I don't know which pathway you'll go for, but according to the requirements doc, there's nothing that says there's a minimum work time. so you can include all your paid work experience:
https://www.engineersaustralia.org....s/Migration Skills Assessment/msa_booklet.pdf
Please check section B and section C (page 14)


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello everyone, I recently recived my postive assessment from VETASSESS fro architectural draftsperon occupation and am currently seeking sponsoreship for a 457 visa, am not really sure if that's he visa I should be applying for but my skill is in the CSOL so I can't apply on an independant 189 if anyone went a similar situation pleas give me some advice, am kinda lost at this point! 

Regards


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

bishoyerian said:


> Hello everyone, I recently recived my postive assessment from VETASSESS fro architectural draftsperon occupation and am currently seeking sponsoreship for a 457 visa, am not really sure if that's he visa I should be applying for but my skill is in the CSOL so I can't apply on an independant 189 if anyone went a similar situation pleas give me some advice, am kinda lost at this point!
> 
> Regards


Hi Bishoy, congrats on your +ve outcome.
the occupation architectural draftsperson is listed in CSOL so you can try the 190 via state nomination, as far as I remember its there in South Australia and ACT .... try checking your options for these two state sponsorships.

By the way, how long did you wait for the assessment outcome of VETASSESS? I just applied for my wife for same occupation mid NOV.

Regards,


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Horus_88 said:


> bishoyerian said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone, I recently recived my postive assessment from VETASSESS fro architectural draftsperon occupation and am currently seeking sponsoreship for a 457 visa, am not really sure if that's he visa I should be applying for but my skill is in the CSOL so I can't apply on an independant 189 if anyone went a similar situation pleas give me some advice, am kinda lost at this point!
> ...


Hi Horus, thanks for your fast reply, it took them 12 weeks until I recived an -ve employment outcome they said that am overqualified (cuz am an architect) I had to make my boss write a reference letter saying that am a fresh graduate and stuff, and applied for re-assesment employment it took them 15 weeks and I got it all +ve this tim, didn't belive it lol so it took about 30 weeks total.

How do you know which state or teritory more suitable for my occupation, and what will hapen if I applied in let's say NSW? (A state that dosen't need sponsors at the moment) and can you tell me how long does it usually take to recive nomination, and what are my chances if I got 65 points? 
Thanks


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

emo1603 said:


> Industrial Engineer ANZSCO Code: 233511


Engineers australia dont require a minimum of work experience

But the question is, why do u care to assess those 9 months if they will not be calculated in ur visa

The dibp requires minimum 3 years to claim any points for work experience otherwise no points could be claimed


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

bishoyerian said:


> Hi Horus, thanks for your fast reply, it took them 12 weeks until I recived an -ve employment outcome they said that am overqualified (cuz am an architect) I had to make my boss write a reference letter saying that am a fresh graduate and stuff, and applied for re-assesment employment it took them 15 weeks and I got it all +ve this tim, didn't belive it lol so it took about 30 weeks total.
> 
> How do you know which state or teritory more suitable for my occupation, and what will hapen if I applied in let's say NSW? (A state that dosen't need sponsors at the moment) and can you tell me how long does it usually take to recive nomination, and what are my chances if I got 65 points?
> Thanks


Hi bishoy, wow 30 weeks, that's a lot of patience from your side  Glad you made it through after all this wait....
For checking state sponsorship for occupations, I search on anzsco search website, but for how long to receive nomination and the rest of your questions I'm not sure


----------



## amourad (Sep 19, 2016)

bishoyerian said:


> Hi Horus, thanks for your fast reply, it took them 12 weeks until I recived an -ve employment outcome they said that am overqualified (cuz am an architect) I had to make my boss write a reference letter saying that am a fresh graduate and stuff, and applied for re-assesment employment it took them 15 weeks and I got it all +ve this tim, didn't belive it lol so it took about 30 weeks total.
> 
> How do you know which state or teritory more suitable for my occupation, and what will hapen if I applied in let's say NSW? (A state that dosen't need sponsors at the moment) and can you tell me how long does it usually take to recive nomination, and what are my chances if I got 65 points?
> Thanks


You can use: https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/
to know which state needs your occupation, then apply for a state nomination for 190 visa.


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

amourad said:


> bishoyerian said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Horus, thanks for your fast reply, it took them 12 weeks until I recived an -ve employment outcome they said that am overqualified (cuz am an architect) I had to make my boss write a reference letter saying that am a fresh graduate and stuff, and applied for re-assesment employment it took them 15 weeks and I got it all +ve this tim, didn't belive it lol so it took about 30 weeks total.
> ...


Great :+1:? Thanks amourad, do you know how long it takes after that, to recive a nomination?


----------



## emo1603 (Feb 1, 2016)

amourad said:


> I don't know which pathway you'll go for, but according to the requirements doc, there's nothing that says there's a minimum work time. so you can include all your paid work experience:
> https://www.engineersaustralia.org....s/Migration Skills Assessment/msa_booklet.pdf
> Please check section B and section C (page 14)


Thank you very much for your help! :hail::hail:


----------



## emo1603 (Feb 1, 2016)

Abubakr said:


> Engineers australia dont require a minimum of work experience
> 
> But the question is, why do u care to assess those 9 months if they will not be calculated in ur visa
> 
> The dibp requires minimum 3 years to claim any points for work experience otherwise no points could be claimed


Hey, I have a total of (5) years of work experience. my question was whether or not I can claim this work period since it was less than a year.


----------



## Qarout (Feb 26, 2016)

> Hey, I have a total of (5) years of work experience. my question was whether or not I can claim this work period since it was less than a year.


As I know, you will not claim any point if you are not met the minimum requirements of years. I was just like you when I submitted my EOI, but when I completed the 5th years I get the 10 points.

My wishes 
Qarout


----------



## amourad (Sep 19, 2016)

It depends on the state, SA takes 8 weeks, Victoria 12


----------



## emo1603 (Feb 1, 2016)

Qarout said:


> As I know, you will not claim any point if you are not met the minimum requirements of years. I was just like you when I submitted my EOI, but when I completed the 5th years I get the 10 points.
> 
> My wishes
> Qarout


But you will claim points based on the total years of experience regardless of the duration spent in each company. i.e. you can still claim points for a period of less than a year in one company if your total years of experience is (+3) years


----------



## emo1603 (Feb 1, 2016)

Guys, 

When they calculate years of experience, do they simply count the number of days from your first employment to date of lodging or do they count working days only? (i.e. excluding weekends and holidays?)

Anyone who had been through the assessment can help clarifying this. 

Regards,


----------



## amourad (Sep 19, 2016)

emo1603 said:


> Guys,
> 
> When they calculate years of experience, do they simply count the number of days from your first employment to date of lodging or do they count working days only? (i.e. excluding weekends and holidays?)
> 
> ...


They count the months actually.


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

emo1603 said:


> Guys,
> 
> When they calculate years of experience, do they simply count the number of days from your first employment to date of lodging or do they count working days only? (i.e. excluding weekends and holidays?)
> 
> ...


How could they exclude the holidays and weekends ??

It needs a free person to check every year how many fridays is there and how many national day in each country

Anyway its not a correct way to calculate experience, they calculate the experience in months even if u took a month (annual paid leave) it will be calculated as long as you are employed working and getting salary


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

emo1603 said:


> Hey, I have a total of (5) years of work experience. my question was whether or not I can claim this work period since it was less than a year.


If you have total of 5 years then yes you can


----------



## Walidyousif (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi guys, i'm lucky to find this forum especially this thread as i have some inquiries and i want some answers :help:

1- I have a bachelor in computer science and five years of work experience, when i received my skills assessment result letter from ACS, I was shocked because they assessed my bachelor as comparable to an AQF associate degree, how many points this will get me ? knowing that if my bachelor was assessed as comparable to an AQF bachelor 
degree, I will get 15 points for this.

2- how many points i will get for my work experience, because i heard that acs is deducting years from the work experience length ?

thank you


----------



## sherif22879 (Nov 23, 2016)

Walidyousif said:


> Hi guys, i'm lucky to find this forum especially this thread as i have some inquiries and i want some answers :help:
> 
> 1- I have a bachelor in computer science and five years of work experience, when i received my skills assessment result letter from ACS, I was shocked because they assessed my bachelor as comparable to an AQF associate degree, how many points this will get me ? knowing that if my bachelor was assessed as comparable to an AQF bachelor
> degree, I will get 15 points for this.
> ...


I believe that you will get 10 points only then. From where did you graduate please? did you submit your ACS assessment by yourself or through an agent?


----------



## amourad (Sep 19, 2016)

Walidyousif said:


> Hi guys, i'm lucky to find this forum especially this thread as i have some inquiries and i want some answers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ACS deducted 4 years out of my 5 years. If you have your results already then you should know as it's mentioned in the letter.


----------



## emo1603 (Feb 1, 2016)

Qarout said:


> As I know, you will not claim any point if you are not met the minimum requirements of years. I was just like you when I submitted my EOI, but when I completed the 5th years I get the 10 points.
> 
> My wishes
> Qarout


So you can actually Apply for Skill Assessment before you complete (5 years) and still claim the points when you complete them? because I have few months left to complete 5 years.


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

emo1603 said:


> So you can actually Apply for Skill Assessment before you complete (5 years) and still claim the points when you complete them? because I have few months left to complete 5 years.


They will assess only the years mentioned in the reference letter. The dates in the reference letter have to be written in this way, from x to y. DO NOT WRITE UNTIL NOW INSTEAD OF Y.


----------



## Walidyousif (Jun 14, 2015)

sherif22879 said:


> I believe that you will get 10 points only then. From where did you graduate please? did you submit your ACS assessment by yourself or through an agent?


Thank you sherif, I graduated from the higher institute for computer sciences and information systems, New Cairo Academy.
I have done my assessment by myself.

I want to know if there anyone has made this assessment and found that they have deducted years from his experience length but when he submitted the EOI, he got the the points for his experience without any decrease.

Hint : there is a statement in the result letter saying that the decision of giving points 
remains to DIBP.


----------



## sherif22879 (Nov 23, 2016)

nolimit5005 said:


> They will assess only the years mentioned in the reference letter. The dates in the reference letter have to be written in this way, from x to y. DO NOT WRITE UNTIL NOW INSTEAD OF Y.


In the skills assessment guidelines there is a note stated the followings: "If your employment is “Current”, the employer reference should state the term “*To Date*” and MUST include the date the reference was written."


----------



## amourad (Sep 19, 2016)

Walidyousif said:


> Thank you sherif, I graduated from the higher institute for computer sciences and information systems, New Cairo Academy.
> I have done my assessment by myself.
> 
> I want to know if there anyone has made this assessment and found that they have deducted years from his experience length but when he submitted the EOI, he got the the points for his experience without any decrease.
> ...


you can only claim points starting from the date they provided in the ACS assessment, in my case they deducted 4 years so i can claim points starting september 2015 (which is 1 year, so zero points for experience)
If you claim points for all your years ignoring ACS statement your application will be rejected.


----------



## Walidyousif (Jun 14, 2015)

amourad said:


> ACS deducted 4 years out of my 5 years. If you have your results already then you should know as it's mentioned in the letter.


Thank you amourad, in the result letter it's written that my total experience is 5 yrs and 7 months. but, only employment after July 2015 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level.

I want to know if there anyone here has gone through this situation, if ACS has deducted years from the experience length, then I wouldn't get any points for the deducted years in the EOI ?

as you know, in the result letter there is a statement saying that the decision of awarding points remains to DIBP 

thank you


----------



## amourad (Sep 19, 2016)

Walidyousif said:


> Thank you amourad, in the result letter it's written that my total experience is 5 yrs and 7 months. but, only employment after July 2015 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level.
> 
> I want to know if there anyone here has gone through this situation, if ACS has deducted years from the experience length, then I wouldn't get any points for the deducted years in the EOI ?
> 
> ...


Then you can only claim points starting july 2015 when submitting your EOI. It's up to them next if they consider something else, but as i mentioned if you claim 5 years and ACS letter mentioned july 2015 you will get rejected. So it's ok not to claim points for work experience, try to enhance your english score to compensate it. That's what I'm doing, it's also the same situation of my friends


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

Walidyousif said:


> Thank you amourad, in the result letter it's written that my total experience is 5 yrs and 7 months. but, only employment after July 2015 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level.
> 
> I want to know if there anyone here has gone through this situation, if ACS has deducted years from the experience length, then I wouldn't get any points for the deducted years in the EOI ?
> 
> ...


In my case, the ACS deducted two years from my three years of experience. However, the DIBP approved the whole three years. I believe this is a rare case, and I believe you do not want to risk 40,000 EGP or so.


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

sherif22879 said:


> In the skills assessment guidelines there is a note stated the followings: "If your employment is “Current”, the employer reference should state the term “*To Date*” and MUST include the date the reference was written."


Here is an example of what a reference letter should look like.

http://more.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/7570/Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf


----------



## sherif22879 (Nov 23, 2016)

nolimit5005 said:


> Here is an example of what a reference letter should look like.
> 
> http://more.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/7570/Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf


Please refer to the ACS guidelines on the website and got o page "11" and you will find that for current job you must write the term “To Date” and MUST include the date the reference was written.
https://more.acs.org.au/__data/asse...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

sherif22879 said:


> Please refer to the ACS guidelines on the website and got o page "11" and you will find that for current job you must write the term “To Date” and MUST include the date the reference was written.
> https://more.acs.org.au/__data/asse...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


Dude, I am not arguing. I do not care what a reference letter should look like; I am just trying to help.


----------



## sherif22879 (Nov 23, 2016)

Walidyousif said:


> Thank you sherif, I graduated from the higher institute for computer sciences and information systems, New Cairo Academy.
> I have done my assessment by myself.
> 
> I want to know if there anyone has made this assessment and found that they have deducted years from his experience length but when he submitted the EOI, he got the the points for his experience without any decrease.
> ...


May I ask you please how did you certify your documents as you processed it by yourself? Who can certify the documents in Egypt? and how much does it cost please?


----------



## amourad (Sep 19, 2016)

sherif22879 said:


> Walidyousif said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you sherif, I graduated from the higher institute for computer sciences and information systems, New Cairo Academy.
> ...


You can certify them at Deborah Laws office, it costs 120 EGP per paper. I did it on my own too. Her office is in Heliopolis


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

Documents can also be certified at the embassy.


----------



## sherif22879 (Nov 23, 2016)

amourad said:


> You can certify them at Deborah Laws office, it costs 120 EGP per paper. I did it on my own too. Her office is in Heliopolis


Many thanks for the valuable information.

also, I am planning to submit my application under the ANZSCO Code: 261112: Systems Analyst, and my previous title was IT Specialist but performing the same tasks and duties. do I need to get the reference letter with Systems analyst or it does not matter as i am performing the same tasks?


----------



## sherif22879 (Nov 23, 2016)

nolimit5005 said:


> Documents can also be certified at the embassy.


So I can certify it from any Australian Embassy? I am not based in Saudi Arabia.

I am planning to apply for 261112: Systems Analyst, but my previous and current titles are different but performing all the tasks of this position.

Should the reference letter have the same position as systems analyst or it is ok to have different title but with the same duties ?


----------



## amourad (Sep 19, 2016)

sherif22879 said:


> amourad said:
> 
> 
> > You can certify them at Deborah Laws office, it costs 120 EGP per paper. I did it on my own too. Her office is in Heliopolis
> ...


It doesn't matter what the title of your occupation was/is. Each company has its own naming. Just make sure the tasks are very similar to the ANZSCO occupation you're applying for


----------



## sherif22879 (Nov 23, 2016)

amourad said:


> It doesn't matter what the title of your occupation was/is. Each company has its own naming. Just make sure the tasks are very similar to the ANZSCO occupation you're applying for


Thanks amourad. My current title now is IT Manager and I heard that in some cases they assess it as over qualified. Is this true? I can still have the reference letter from my company as a system analyst as this is what is stated in my passport and Saudi Iqama. what do you suggest?

Also, I have Bachelor degree in computers in 2002, and a Master degree which I awarded in December 2014, do you think that no need to submit the Master degree one as I know that they will deduct years after the graduation year.


----------



## amourad (Sep 19, 2016)

sherif22879 said:


> Thanks amourad. My current title now is IT Manager and I heard that in some cases they assess it as over qualified. Is this true? I can still have the reference letter from my company as a system analyst as this is what is stated in my passport and Saudi Iqama. what do you suggest?
> 
> Also, I have Bachelor degree in computers in 2002, and a Master degree which I awarded in December 2014, do you think that no need to submit the Master degree one as I know that they will deduct years after the graduation year.


Well, if you can put the title as the occupation you're applying for then it's better of course.
Here's how ACS works:
If you're an offshore applicant (didnt study in AU) they will deduct minimum 2 years if you're an ICT major. If you're studies isn't related to the occupation you're applying for, they will deduct more years (4-6)
I personally submitted my masters as i took it right after my college, but it did qualify for bachelor degree with honours at AQF which is better for me
They deducted 4 years from my work experience as im applying for ICT Project Manager and my bachelor is Management IS, so its not related to PM.


----------



## sherif22879 (Nov 23, 2016)

amourad said:


> Well, if you can put the title as the occupation you're applying for then it's better of course.
> Here's how ACS works:
> If you're an offshore applicant (didnt study in AU) they will deduct minimum 2 years if you're an ICT major. If you're studies isn't related to the occupation you're applying for, they will deduct more years (4-6)
> I personally submitted my masters as i took it right after my college, but it did qualify for bachelor degree with honours at AQF which is better for me
> They deducted 4 years from my work experience as im applying for ICT Project Manager and my bachelor is Management IS, so its not related to PM.


Many thanks


----------



## sherif22879 (Nov 23, 2016)

Hello Guys,

I would like to ask if we have to exactly put the same tasks mentioned for the occupation code I want to apply for (Copy Past) or do I need to reword it to have the same meaning?


----------



## amourad (Sep 19, 2016)

sherif22879 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I would like to ask if we have to exactly put the same tasks mentioned for the occupation code I want to apply for (Copy Past) or do I need to reword it to have the same meaning?


don't copy paste please! just rephrase them and customize them on your work environment better


----------



## sherif22879 (Nov 23, 2016)

amourad said:


> don't copy paste please! just rephrase them and customize them on your work environment better


Should I ask my employer to mention some of the project I have worked on and my role and responsibilities in these projects?

May I share the duties that I have prepared till now for my current job and you give me your personal opinion?  PM for sure.


----------



## amourad (Sep 19, 2016)

sherif22879 said:


> Should I ask my employer to mention some of the project I have worked on and my role and responsibilities in these projects?
> 
> May I share the duties that I have prepared till now for my current job and you give me your personal opinion?  PM for sure.


sure no problem


----------



## sherif22879 (Nov 23, 2016)

amourad said:


> sure no problem


I already sent you it in PM. it will be highly appreciated to get your feedback


----------



## emo1603 (Feb 1, 2016)

Guys, 

I am currently working on my summary statement and I am little confused. Do I have to include every competency element in every career episode or can it be as applicable?


----------



## alali (Dec 13, 2016)

hi every one
for 133111 what is the chances to get state sponsor for visa 190 kindly if any one know? and what is the expected time for NSW to reply with invitation.
p. 55 pte. 52


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

Guys, anyone look for shared accommodation in Melbourne?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lollymolly (Oct 13, 2015)

hello fellow Egyptians I was wondering in the skill assessment does the Egyptian Bachelor degree perform in the assessment I mean does they accept it or did anyone face any problems in that stage?


----------



## emo1603 (Feb 1, 2016)

lollymolly said:


> hello fellow Egyptians I was wondering in the skill assessment does the Egyptian Bachelor degree perform in the assessment I mean does they accept it or did anyone face any problems in that stage?


Of course, they accept it as long as your college or institute is recognized by the ministry of higher education and also meets the requirements of EA (ie. equivalent to an Australian education system/college/institute).


----------



## sherif22879 (Nov 23, 2016)

emo1603 said:


> Of course, they accept it as long as your college or institute is recognized by the ministry of higher education and also meets the requirements of EA (ie. equivalent to an Australian education system/college/institute).


But I heard that in some cases they will consider it as an associate degree instead of Bachelor. is this true?


----------



## lollymolly (Oct 13, 2015)

how about governmental Universities in Engineering Field Architecture to be specific


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

Hello All, 
I hope Many Egyptians here were able to move to Oz. As I see this post is 2+ years old.
I'm Currently waiting for EA Assessment, I applied on 19/11, and received a note today requiring further documents (Social Insurance/ Ta2meenat), I guess you all know how big of a hassle it is to deal with government. I hope I don't get a huge delay as I need to travel to few cities outside of Cairo in the next few days to get these documents and translate them, Also Christmas is soon.
I apply for a Production Engineer assessment, 23513, please share your experience about Australia, is it a nice place? do you easily find jobs? do you face any racism or discrimination?

Thanks All


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

lollymolly said:


> how about governmental Universities in Engineering Field Architecture to be specific


All governmental universities are considered equivalent to Australian education, and even the private ones.


----------



## lollymolly (Oct 13, 2015)

takemeout said:


> Hello All,
> I hope Many Egyptians here were able to move to Oz. As I see this post is 2+ years old.
> I'm Currently waiting for EA Assessment, I applied on 19/11, and received a note today requiring further documents (Social Insurance/ Ta2meenat), I guess you all know how big of a hassle it is to deal with government. I hope I don't get a huge delay as I need to travel to few cities outside of Cairo in the next few days to get these documents and translate them, Also Christmas is soon.
> I apply for a Production Engineer assessment, 23513, please share your experience about Australia, is it a nice place? do you easily find jobs? do you face any racism or discrimination?
> ...


what does social insurance mean, should I do that in Egypt even if I don't have a job there?


----------



## lollymolly (Oct 13, 2015)

nolimit5005 said:


> All governmental universities are considered equivalent to Australian education, and even the private ones.


thank you very much nolimit


----------



## sherif22879 (Nov 23, 2016)

nolimit5005 said:


> All governmental universities are considered equivalent to Australian education, and even the private ones.


I hope this is true as this is a big concern for me really.
I have a Bachelor in Computer from Al Alson High private institute, and I am too much worried that they will consider it as associate degree because in this case I would lose 5 points.

Also, I have a Master degree in information systems management from UK; awarded in 2014. do you think it is better not to submit for assessment? 

As I understand that they will deduct years of the experience after the awarding date. please advise.


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

sherif22879 said:


> I hope this is true as this is a big concern for me really.
> I have a Bachelor in Computer from Al Alson High private institute, and I am too much worried that they will consider it as associate degree because in this case I would lose 5 points.
> 
> Also, I have a Master degree in information systems management from UK; awarded in 2014. do you think it is better not to submit for assessment?
> ...


Send all that you have; they will not punish you for sending extra documents. I graduated from a private university, and they considered it equivalent. If you are worried about losing points, you can work on improving your IELTS/PTE score, or apply for state nomination; you can earn 5 points. Good luck.


----------



## amourad (Sep 19, 2016)

lollymolly said:


> hello fellow Egyptians I was wondering in the skill assessment does the Egyptian Bachelor degree perform in the assessment I mean does they accept it or did anyone face any problems in that stage?


for ACS its accepted


----------



## R.T. (Aug 4, 2016)

For those who have travelled already, did you have to stamp the visa on your passport or only show up the immi grant letter?

I am not worried about the Australian part I am only concerned about the guys at Cairo Airport if they will accept the grant letter or they would ask for a stamped visa


----------



## sherif22879 (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I am aiming to get 79+ in the PTE-A test. How long do you think I should prepare for it? it will be my first attempt.


----------



## ebyaary (Nov 21, 2016)

Not to let you down but its a hard test I do hope you get the 79 I have some material i can share with you, I got 74 in my 1st attempt and willing to retake or try IELTS 

P.M me if you like I can send u some material but my advice is prepare prepare prepare you need to train your nerves more than anything as you cant repeat the recording and there is a time limit for each segment and question

Good luck


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

sherif22879 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am aiming to get 79+ in the PTE-A test. How long do you think I should prepare for it? it will be my first attempt.



Good luck with your PTE trials
i entered IELTS last month and god L:8.5 - R:8.5 - S:7.5 - W: 7.5 
i want to try my luck with scoring 79+ on PTE


----------



## sherif22879 (Nov 23, 2016)

ebyaary said:


> Not to let you down but its a hard test I do hope you get the 79 I have some material i can share with you, I got 74 in my 1st attempt and willing to retake or try IELTS
> 
> P.M me if you like I can send u some material but my advice is prepare prepare prepare you need to train your nerves more than anything as you cant repeat the recording and there is a time limit for each segment and question
> 
> Good luck


I already got all the materials available online including PTE Official guide, Macmillan Test Builder, PTE-A Practic Test Plus With Key, Subscribed for A & B official tests, subscribed for e2language.com. What else I can do then? I am practicing on daily basis.

How long do you think it will take from me to reach my target?


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

R.T. said:


> For those who have travelled already, did you have to stamp the visa on your passport or only show up the immi grant letter?
> 
> I am not worried about the Australian part I am only concerned about the guys at Cairo Airport if they will accept the grant letter or they would ask for a stamped visa


The guys in cairo airport are not working alone, they are connected to the australian authorities 24/7, and they know if the grant letter is enough. Dont worry


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

lollymolly said:


> what does social insurance mean, should I do that in Egypt even if I don't have a job there?


No you shouldnt, its for people who work there only.


----------



## sherif22879 (Nov 23, 2016)

Currently, I am collecting my references letters from all the companies I have worked in in Egypt (2 companies), and Saudi Arabia 1 company.

I worked with my first employer in 2002 for one year and the company is shutdown now. in this case, how can I get the reference letter for this as it will affect my points anyway.

Please advise .


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

sherif22879 said:


> Currently, I am collecting my references letters from all the companies I have worked in in Egypt (2 companies), and Saudi Arabia 1 company.
> 
> I worked with my first employer in 2002 for one year and the company is shutdown now. in this case, how can I get the reference letter for this as it will affect my points anyway.
> 
> Please advise .


DIBP only considers experience in the past 10 years, this means you cannot claim any points before 10 years. o you can take it easy.

for me, I didn't even mention anything about my jobs before 2006 while sending EA for assessment


----------



## sherif22879 (Nov 23, 2016)

takemeout said:


> DIBP only considers experience in the past 10 years, this means you cannot claim any points before 10 years. o you can take it easy.
> 
> for me, I didn't even mention anything about my jobs before 2006 while sending EA for assessment


The problem is that the agent informed me that most likely my Bachelor degree will be assessed as "Associate Degree" which is really frustrating. Because in this case they may deduct up to 6 years of my experience.

This is why also I am aiming to get 79+ in PTE test to cover this and get 20 points from English.


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

sherif22879 said:


> The problem is that the agent informed me that most likely my Bachelor degree will be assessed as "Associate Degree" which is really frustrating. Because in this case they may deduct up to 6 years of my experience.
> 
> This is why also I am aiming to get 79+ in PTE test to cover this and get 20 points from English.


why associate??
why agent asasan???


----------



## sherif22879 (Nov 23, 2016)

takemeout said:


> why associate??
> why agent asasan???


Deborah Laws in Egypt informed me that.

I have a Bachelor degree in Computers from Al Alsun High private institute anyway.

I also have a Master degree in Information systems Management from the university of Liverpool, but unfortunately they did not even mention it and I don't know the reason really.

I am going through an agent cause I think they they have enough experience to finalize the papers without any chance to forget any of it which will lead for delay.

What is your opinion ?


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

sherif22879 said:


> The problem is that the agent informed me that most likely my Bachelor degree will be assessed as "Associate Degree" which is really frustrating. Because in this case they may deduct up to 6 years of my experience.
> 
> This is why also I am aiming to get 79+ in PTE test to cover this and get 20 points from English.


Why would it be assessed as an associate ??


----------



## R.T. (Aug 4, 2016)

Abubakr said:


> The guys in cairo airport are not working alone, they are connected to the australian authorities 24/7, and they know if the grant letter is enough. Dont worry



Thank you *Abubakr* this was my assumption as well


----------



## sherif22879 (Nov 23, 2016)

Abubakr said:


> Why would it be assessed as an associate ??


This is what they stated from Deborah Laws in their email to me: "Your Bachelor degree from the AlAlson University is deemed to be equal to an Australian Associate Bachelor Degree as per the government issued guidelines"

Where is this guidelines?


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

sherif22879 said:


> This is what they stated from Deborah Laws in their email to me: "Your Bachelor degree from the AlAlson University is deemed to be equal to an Australian Associate Bachelor Degree as per the government issued guidelines"
> 
> Where is this guidelines?


Are you a member of the engineers syndicate ? do you look for assessment at EA or ACS?

The guidelines is EA Migration Skills assessment , you can easily find it


----------



## sherif22879 (Nov 23, 2016)

takemeout said:


> Are you a member of the engineers syndicate ? do you look for assessment at EA or ACS?
> 
> The guidelines is EA Migration Skills assessment , you can easily find it


I will go through ACS assessment and I am not a member of Engineers syndicate.


----------



## sherif22879 (Nov 23, 2016)

I started to be frustrated really, and think to cancel the whole idea of immigration.

By assess my Bachelor as an associate degree; I will lose 5 points from qualification, and 5 points from employment in case they will deduct 6 years 

which mean that my points will be as follows:

Age= 25
Qualification: 10
Experience: 10
English : ? (not yes sit fro the PTE)
total without English test will be = 45

which mean that I need at least 20 points from the english test to be eligible for visa 189

Any views please?!


----------



## ebyaary (Nov 21, 2016)

I hope you do ace it , do t know how long it would take you to prepare it honestly depends on how good your English is overall for me it was my first language and most of my career English is the primary language but again the spelling isnt practiced well 

Write essays on a daily basis the 1-3-1 method is the the most efficient and focus on spelling do not auto correct .

The test itself is not that easy but for me the key is nerves bas keda 

I got 90 speaking

74 reading

66 writing 

listening 72

I studied for one week which I admit was foolish I got cocky we olt saba7 el fol but I would recommend at least a month or 2 even either way good luck and you will ace it inshAlla


----------



## sherif22879 (Nov 23, 2016)

ebyaary said:


> I hope you do ace it , do t know how long it would take you to prepare it honestly depends on how good your English is overall for me it was my first language and most of my career English is the primary language but again the spelling isnt practiced well
> 
> Write essays on a daily basis the 1-3-1 method is the the most efficient and focus on spelling do not auto correct .
> 
> ...


Thanks for your encouragement, and nice wishes.

I will practice for at least 1.5 months till I get my ACS, and then will sit for the test.

Do you remember what was your essay's subject?

I decided to go with one of the agents here in Saudi Arabia, and proceed with the ACS assessment and see what will happen. :fingerscrossed:

Kind Regards,
Sherif


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

sherif22879 said:


> I started to be frustrated really, and think to cancel the whole idea of immigration.
> 
> By assess my Bachelor as an associate degree; I will lose 5 points from qualification, and 5 points from employment in case they will deduct 6 years
> 
> ...



You can get 5 points from state nomination. Also, if you put the effort, you can crack the 20 points from the PTE. If you want my opinion, do not waste money on agents. All what you need is in this forum. Do not give up quickly; it took me 1.5 years to get the score I wanted from the English exam.


----------



## pharmacistaustralia (Dec 15, 2016)

hello all,
My name is Islam. I'm a pharmacist from Alexandria. I have finished OET and KAPS exam. I will apply for northern territory state nomination. if anybody can help me with the letter of commitment or have a sample of this letter, it will be great and if anybody lives in northern territory please let me know. thanks in advance.


----------



## ebyaary (Nov 21, 2016)

sherif22879 said:


> Thanks for your encouragement, and nice wishes.
> 
> I will practice for at least 1.5 months till I get my ACS, and then will sit for the test.
> 
> ...


Was a weird subject thoughts on written exams and the effect of that on education


----------



## emo1603 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hello All, 

while submitting my EA skill assessment, do I have to submit the "CDR Application Form"? it is available on EA website but not mentioned in the booklet. 

Can anyone clarify please?


----------



## Moataz Mansi (Apr 11, 2016)

yes, you have to submit CDR which reflects, somehow, your career development.

Sent from my T1-701u using Tapatalk


----------



## emo1603 (Feb 1, 2016)

Moataz Mansi said:


> yes, you have to submit CDR which reflects, somehow, your career development.
> 
> Sent from my T1-701u using Tapatalk


Hello Moataz. Thank you for your reply. However, My question was not about the career episodes as i understand they are mandatory. There is a form called CDR application form and I was asking whether or not we need to submit this as well.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

emo1603 said:


> Hello Moataz. Thank you for your reply. However, My question was not about the career episodes as i understand they are mandatory. There is a form called CDR application form and I was asking whether or not we need to submit this as well.


There is no application form for online applications.


----------



## Walidyousif (Jun 14, 2015)

nolimit5005 said:


> Send all that you have; they will not punish you for sending extra documents. I graduated from a private university, and they considered it equivalent. If you are worried about losing points, you can work on improving your IELTS/PTE score, or apply for state nomination; you can earn 5 points. Good luck.


sorry you are saying that you are graduated from a private university and they considered it equivalent to their education, in my case they considered my bachelor as comparable to an associate degree and this will get me only 10 points not 15.
my assessment was made by ACS, as i hold a bachelor of computer science.
and they also deducted 5 years from my experience, i don't know what shall i do then.


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello guys....I need some motivation here, or advice, don't know what thell I need actually, I recived my positive assesment form VETASSESS as an Architectural Draftsperson and trying to find a 457 sponsore but almost every body is saying that's it's impossible to get sponsored since it costs the comanies fortune to bring someone and I know it's complicated....is there any one here who found a sponsoreship for a 457 visa while living overseas?


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

Walidyousif said:


> sorry you are saying that you are graduated from a private university and they considered it equivalent to their education, in my case they considered my bachelor as comparable to an associate degree and this will get me only 10 points not 15.
> my assessment was made by ACS, as i hold a bachelor of computer science.
> and they also deducted 5 years from my experience, i don't know what shall i do then.


How many points do you have now?


----------



## sherif22879 (Nov 23, 2016)

Walidyousif said:


> sorry you are saying that you are graduated from a private university and they considered it equivalent to their education, in my case they considered my bachelor as comparable to an associate degree and this will get me only 10 points not 15.
> my assessment was made by ACS, as i hold a bachelor of computer science.
> and they also deducted 5 years from my experience, i don't know what shall i do then.


How many years did they deduct from your experience please?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Walidyousif said:


> sorry you are saying that you are graduated from a private university and they considered it equivalent to their education, in my case they considered my bachelor as comparable to an associate degree and this will get me only 10 points not 15.
> my assessment was made by ACS, as i hold a bachelor of computer science.
> and they also deducted 5 years from my experience, i don't know what shall i do then.


Not all Egyptian private unis are created equal according to the AQF (Australian Qualification Framework)


----------



## Walidyousif (Jun 14, 2015)

nolimit5005 said:


> How many points do you have now?


30 points for Age
10 for education
0 for experience although i have 5 years and 7 months before the assessment
0 ielts (didn't take it yet)

i want to know if there somebody has gone through this case or anybody know anything about it because it is so ridiculous to deduct 5 years from my experience in the assessment process.
i want to ask if they deducted 5 years from my experience, does this mean that i will not
get any points for them in the submission of EOI or i will get points for them, as it is mentioned in the assessment result letter that awarding points remains to DIBP.
thank you


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

Walidyousif said:


> 30 points for Age
> 10 for education
> 0 for experience although i have 5 years and 7 months before the assessment
> 0 ielts (didn't take it yet)
> ...


The ACS has become quite callous in the past few years. Anyway, if you work hard on your English, you can get 20 points from the PTE. Also, you can get 5 points from state sponsorship. Getting 20 points from PTE/IELTS won't be easy, but at least you have a chance. Good luck budy.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

nolimit5005 said:


> The ACS has become quite callous in the past few years. Anyway, if you work hard on your English, you can get 20 points from the PTE. Also, you can get 5 points from state sponsorship. Getting 20 points from PTE/IELTS won't be easy, but at least you have a chance. Good luck budy.


ACS is not callous. ACS is following the AQF when assessing degrees.


----------



## shadyheikal (Oct 25, 2016)

Hello Bros
I was wondering is there anyone here went for assessment with egyptian bachelor as i'm in the process of collecting documents and preparing for PTE Inshaa Allah soon so i was afraid of egyptian accounting degree
Really appreciate if anyone here got some experience and help me out in this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadyheikal (Oct 25, 2016)

I mean anyone went for assessment by ICAA, CPAA or IPA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> ACS is not callous. ACS is following the AQF when assessing degrees.



What I meant is that the new rules are quite unfair. In the past, it was not that harsh.


----------



## Walidyousif (Jun 14, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> ACS is not callous. ACS is following the AQF when assessing degrees.


ACS assessed my bachelor as comparable to an AQF associate degree, then deducted 5 years from my experience is this fair? i think it is not fair.

my question is if they deducted 5 years in the assessment result letter, does this mean that i will not get any points for them in the submission of EOI, known that there is a statement in the assessment result letter saying that awarding points remains ti DIBP.

thank you


----------



## ebyaary (Nov 21, 2016)

Walidyousif said:


> ACS assessed my bachelor as comparable to an AQF associate degree, then deducted 5 years from my experience is this fair? i think it is not fair.
> 
> my question is if they deducted 5 years in the assessment result letter, does this mean that i will not get any points for them in the submission of EOI, known that there is a statement in the assessment result letter saying that awarding points remains ti DIBP.
> 
> thank you


They deducted 2 years out of my 5 as well but I guess to deduct 5 is a little too much but it depends on your ANZSCO code and its relation to the job you actually do

You probably wont get they points but on EOI you claim all the experience and you claim whether its recognized by the ACS or not 

You will put from date - date and if its confirmed by yes or no

however the EOi will calculate only relevant (yes ) experience at the end they will not add points 

If you need more points PTE or IELts are your shot or wait till you gather more experience but they are changing the laws so frequently


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

nolimit5005 said:


> What I meant is that the new rules are quite unfair. In the past, it was not that harsh.


Assessing a degree as associate degree because the university is considered section 2 is not unfair and has been around for too long.

Deducting years of experience started almost 4 years ago and I agree it's a bit harsh.



Walidyousif said:


> ACS assessed my bachelor as comparable to an AQF associate degree, then deducted 5 years from my experience is this fair? i think it is not fair.
> 
> my question is if they deducted 5 years in the assessment result letter, does this mean that i will not get any points for them in the submission of EOI, known that there is a statement in the assessment result letter saying that awarding points remains ti DIBP.
> 
> thank you


Whatever they deducted (2,4,5,6,or 8 years depending on your situation) cannot be claimed.



ebyaary said:


> They deducted 2 years out of my 5 as well but I guess to deduct 5 is a little too much but it depends on your ANZSCO code and its relation to the job you actually do
> 
> You probably wont get they points but on EOI you claim all the experience and you claim whether its recognized by the ACS or not
> 
> ...


They deducted 5 years because his degree was not assessed as a bachelor degree


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

guys i just got a positive assessment from EA as a professional Engineer. now my points tally are as follows:

Age = 30
Education = 15
Ielts = 10

i want to try to get 20 points from PTE without having the hassle of employment verification to get the remaining 10 points. i downloaded some material but i read that its best to do a scored test which isnt free. does anyone have a PTE scored test account that he's willing to share in return for splitting the fee?


----------



## abcbog (Dec 19, 2016)

Dear expats,
I have submitted my documents to the DIBP on 16 Nov. 2016 and received their comment on 14 Dec. 2016 and replied them on the second day, for my spouse only, as below:
'Other requirements - I noted from your health examinations that you did not complete the chest x-ray due to pregnancy. The department requires a letter from your doctor advising of your pregnancy and also the due date for the baby.'

During our health examinations, we noticed that my wife is pregnant in her second month. Accordingly, the panel doctor said we should not do the x-ray for her as that approved by the DIBP. 

My Questions:
1- Is that acceptable to grant our visas without the x-ray examinations?
2- Shall we do this examination for her during pregnancy? are there any risks?
3- According to their schedule, when they might reply to me last submissions?

Best regards.


ANZSCO Code: 312912: METALLURGICAL OR MATERIALS TECHNICIAN

Vetassess: 15th September 2016

EOI lodged: 22nd September 2016

SA Invitation: 2nd November 2016

Visa Lodged: 16th November 2016

CO contact: 14th December 2016 (Pregnancy letter for my Spouse)

Reply: 15th December 2016

Visa Grant: ???


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

elmoro14 said:


> guys i just got a positive assessment from EA as a professional Engineer. now my points tally are as follows:
> 
> Age = 30
> Education = 15
> ...


According to some people in this forum, the scored test is useless. If you want my opinion, give the IELTS another shot. From what I can see, you only need to improve your writing. Also, PTE is more expensive than the IELTS, and also harder. IELTS is 1350 EGP and the PTE is 150$. I took both four times, and I can tell you that the Speaking and Reading sections are tougher than the IELTS.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

abcbog said:


> Dear expats,
> I have submitted my documents to the DIBP on 16 Nov. 2016 and received their comment on 14 Dec. 2016 and replied them on the second day, for my spouse only, as below:
> 'Other requirements - I noted from your health examinations that you did not complete the chest x-ray due to pregnancy. The department requires a letter from your doctor advising of your pregnancy and also the due date for the baby.'
> 
> ...


is your wife Egyptian? Does she hold any other passports as well? Where has she lived in the past 5 years?


----------



## abcbog (Dec 19, 2016)

TheExpatriate said:


> is your wife Egyptian? Does she hold any other passports as well? Where has she lived in the past 5 years?


Thanks for your response.
Yes, she is an Egyptian. She does not have other passports. She has lived in Qatar and Egypt during the last five years.

ANZSCO Code: 312912: METALLURGICAL OR MATERIALS TECHNICIAN

Vetassess: 15th September 2016

EOI lodged: 22nd September 2016

SA Invitation: 2nd November 2016

Visa Lodged: 16th November 2016

CO contact: 14th December 2016 (Pregnancy letter for my Spouse)

Reply: 15th December 2016

Visa Grant: ???


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

nolimit5005 said:


> According to some people in this forum, the scored test is useless. If you want my opinion, give the IELTS another shot. From what I can see, you only need to improve your writing. Also, PTE is more expensive than the IELTS, and also harder. IELTS is 1350 EGP and the PTE is 150$. I took both four times, and I can tell you that the Speaking and Reading sections are tougher than the IELTS.


i tried the ielts before and got 6 in writing so 7 was my best try, i dont think i can do better, plus i've heard that they intentionally make u get less than 8 in the writing section so u can keep trying more.

another issue is that the IELTS takes a long time to book and a couple of weeks for the results so thats a long time. PTE u can book your exam a few days before the exam and u get the results in a couple of days


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

elmoro14 said:


> i tried the ielts before and got 6 in writing so 7 was my best try, i dont think i can do better, plus i've heard that they intentionally make u get less than 8 in the writing section so u can keep trying more.
> 
> another issue is that the IELTS takes a long time to book and a couple of weeks for the results so thats a long time. PTE u can book your exam a few days before the exam and u get the results in a couple of days


Well, the writing in the PTE is definitely easier. When I took it, there were 30 or so topics that were constantly repeated. Search and prepare for them. Also, try to master the Describe an Image section. This section could improve your score greatly. I used the examples in this link.

http://www.ielts-mentor.com/writing-sample/academic-writing-task-1


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

abcbog said:


> Thanks for your response.
> Yes, she is an Egyptian. She does not have other passports. She has lived in Qatar and Egypt during the last five years.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 312912: METALLURGICAL OR MATERIALS TECHNICIAN
> ...



You can actually have the x-ray waived.


----------



## abcbog (Dec 19, 2016)

TheExpatriate said:


> You can actually have the x-ray waived.


I have submitted the requested letter from her doctor on 15 Dec. 16 according to the CO request, as he was requesting this letter only. Accordingly, we can grant the Visa on his next communication, or what is your opinion?

Once again, thanks for your comment.

ANZSCO Code: 312912: METALLURGICAL OR MATERIALS TECHNICIAN

Vetassess: 15th September 2016

EOI lodged: 22nd September 2016

SA Invitation: 2nd November 2016

Visa Lodged: 16th November 2016

CO contact: 14th December 2016 (Pregnancy letter for my Spouse)

Reply: 15th December 2016

Visa Grant: ???


----------



## emo1603 (Feb 1, 2016)

Dear expats, 

While lodging my CDR application for EA, there is an option to choose "Assessment of your Relevant Skilled Employment?". Can anyone explain if I don't do it now, will I still be eligible for claiming points for my work experience during visa application or not? 

i.e. do I have to do it while applying for skill assessment to get the experience points or can I still claim them during visa application regardless?? 

Appreciate your feedback guys.


----------



## Mohsobhy86 (Feb 28, 2016)

Dears, 

What is the expected time for Grant

EA Assessment: 5th April 2016

EOI lodged: 22nd September 2016

SA Invitation: 28th September 2016

Visa Lodged: 22nd OCT 2016

First CO contact: 31th OCT 2016 (IELTS for my Spouse -KSA PCC - Questionnaire List )

Reply: 3rd NOV 2016 ( EXIST stamp from KSA - Questionnaire List )

Second CO contact: 12th DEC 2016 (IELTS for my Spouse or VAC2)

Reply: 19th DEC 2016 ( IELTS for my Spouse 6 overall)

*Visa Grant: ???
*

*Is there any approximately time frame for the grant*


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

nolimit5005 said:


> Well, the writing in the PTE is definitely easier. When I took it, there were 30 or so topics that were constantly repeated. Search and prepare for them. Also, try to master the Describe an Image section. This section could improve your score greatly. I used the examples in this link.
> 
> http://www.ielts-mentor.com/writing-sample/academic-writing-task-1


thank you, but the describe the image is speaking + writing correct?
i am mostly worried about the timing on the reading section and the summerize section.

is the link u provided for the essay section?


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

elmoro14 said:


> thank you, but the describe the image is speaking + writing correct?
> i am mostly worried about the timing on the reading section and the summerize section.
> 
> is the link u provided for the essay section?


The link I provided is to practice for the Describe an Image in the speaking section. To save time in the Reading section, try not to waste time in Choose Multiple Answer. Spend 3-4 minutes at max, if you can't find the answer, ignore and move to the next question. This question can eat your time. It happened to me in the first time. The second time, I ignored it and I got 80.


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

nolimit5005 said:


> The link I provided is to practice for the Describe an Image in the speaking section. To save time in the Reading section, try not to waste time in Choose Multiple Answer. Spend 3-4 minutes at max, if you can't find the answer, ignore and move to the next question. This question can eat your time. It happened to me in the first time. The second time, I ignored it and I got 80.


great advice, do u know how many marks does one answer count out of 90 in the reading section? also are the reading questions easy or tricky? i tried a couple of practice tests and they were really tricky. is there a chance that the practice tests are harder than the actual test?


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

elmoro14 said:


> great advice, do u know how many marks does one answer count out of 90 in the reading section? also are the reading questions easy or tricky? i tried a couple of practice tests and they were really tricky. is there a chance that the practice tests are harder than the actual test?


I am not sure about the first question, but try to put all your effort in the fill in the blanks and re-order paragraphs. In the speaking, try to put all your effort in describe an image and re-tell a lecture. In the listening, try to put all your effort in summarize spoken text. And be very, very careful in the write from dictation. This section can impair your score in the listening and writing. As for the reading, the difficulty is similar to the practice tests, the ones in the software, not the pdf.


----------



## emo1603 (Feb 1, 2016)

emo1603 said:


> Dear expats,
> 
> While lodging my CDR application for EA, there is an option to choose "Assessment of your Relevant Skilled Employment?". Can anyone explain if I don't do it now, will I still be eligible for claiming points for my work experience during visa application or not?
> 
> ...


Any Help Guys??


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

emo1603 said:


> Any Help Guys??


In theory no problem with that.
I would prefer to have employment assessment by EA, so you have a solid ground while entering skill select and calculating points. EA assessment is not a guarantee for points claim as DIBP still has the final word, but for sure EA is a solid evidence


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

I want to know the difference between professional engineer and technologist in EA assessment? Is there any difference in chances if i get assessed as technologist rather than professional?? 

I've heard that technologist engineer has its own code, is it true?? 

anyone know the difference please help me out. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

nader_amj said:


> I want to know the difference between professional engineer and technologist in EA assessment? Is there any difference in chances if i get assessed as technologist rather than professional??
> 
> I've heard that technologist engineer has its own code, is it true??
> 
> ...


yes engineering technologist ranks as "other engineering professional" in the skill select pool and they require a minimum of 65 points to get an invitation unlike the professional engineer which can be selected with only 60 points, also the ceiling or the number of individuals selected yearly get filled up quickly for the engineering technologists


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

elmoro14 said:


> yes engineering technologist ranks as "other engineering professional" in the skill select pool and they require a minimum of 65 points to get an invitation unlike the professional engineer which can be selected with only 60 points




Thanks for your helpful answer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reemhassan (Dec 18, 2016)

Dear Expats,
i am production planning engineer, dealing with scheduling , material planning, manpower planning.
is this described as production engineer or industrial engineer??
please if any one have the same experience, share it with me :yield:


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

Reemhassan said:


> Dear Expats,
> i am production planning engineer, dealing with scheduling , material planning, manpower planning.
> is this described as production engineer or industrial engineer??
> please if any one have the same experience, share it with me :yield:




Hi Reem, are you the same Reem on the other FB group??


----------



## Reemhassan (Dec 18, 2016)

takemeout said:


> Hi Reem, are you the same Reem on the other FB group??


yes i am if you mean the group to Australia and canada


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

Reemhassan said:


> yes i am if you mean the group to Australia and canada


I already gave you the olive


----------



## Enga (Sep 29, 2016)

Reemhassan said:


> Dear Expats,
> i am production planning engineer, dealing with scheduling , material planning, manpower planning.
> is this described as production engineer or industrial engineer??
> please if any one have the same experience, share it with me :yield:


Some industrial engineers have some of these responsibilities, but I believe a production engineer or a production supervisor would have more of these responsibilities.

When applying for jobs, it is best to broaden the search to as many similar areas as possible.


----------



## hictegypt (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm exploring the option of getting the 5 points for my spouse.

She is graduated from "Alsun" Faculty (Faculty of Languages) with Spanish language followed by around 5 years of work experience in the call center support/team leader for Spanish department.

Do you know whether or not we can have positive assessment for her qualification? If yes, shall she applies for translator skill code? (knowing that she doesn't have any degree nor experience in translation.

The reason I'm posting this here is because I can't find similar faculty worldwide as our beloved "Alsun" one 

Thanks in advance for sharing your feedback and experience.


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

hictegypt said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm exploring the option of getting the 5 points for my spouse.
> 
> ...


Hi Bro, a quick look at CSOL list : https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ng-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/CSOL

I found two occupations that can be related to Alsun , they are "translator" and "Interpreter" .... try checking at anszcosearch site which states offer sponsorship for these particular occupations and what are their requirements , but I guess checking with NAATI the assessment procedures first would be a wise step:
https://www.naati.com.au/about/migration/

Good Luck!


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

Horus_88 said:


> hictegypt said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Dear, 
I understand that you are looking for the 5 points from your wife. So you dont need to check about states. Just check accreditation requirements provided your wife has less than 50 yrs and the job is in the sol or csol.


----------



## hictegypt (Dec 15, 2016)

Many thanks for your responses!


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

guys , i have a question.

if im not claiming any points for experience. should i still put in my employment details in the EOI or should i leave it empty?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

elmoro14 said:


> guys , i have a question.
> 
> if im not claiming any points for experience. should i still put in my employment details in the EOI or should i leave it empty?


You don't have to


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

TheExpatriate said:


> You don't have to


thank you,

another question. my passport is going to expire in july 2017, but all my supporting documents have the passport number on it. should i renew my passport before submitting the EOI or before submitting the visa or should i wait to get the grant first then renew the passport and go with both?


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

elmoro14 said:


> thank you,
> 
> another question. my passport is going to expire in july 2017, but all my supporting documents have the passport number on it. should i renew my passport before submitting the EOI or before submitting the visa or should i wait to get the grant first then renew the passport and go with both?


you dont have to
they understand such changes, keep a scan of the old one, and there's always a way to make a statutory declaration in the embassy to clarify such issues

hopefully you can get a grant before July


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

elmoro14 said:


> thank you,
> 
> another question. my passport is going to expire in july 2017, but all my supporting documents have the passport number on it. should i renew my passport before submitting the EOI or before submitting the visa or should i wait to get the grant first then renew the passport and go with both?


No need to worry about that




takemeout said:


> you dont have to
> they understand such changes, keep a scan of the old one, and there's always a way to make a statutory declaration in the embassy to clarify such issues
> 
> hopefully you can get a grant before July


That is not even required


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

TheExpatriate said:


> No need to worry about that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for all your replies. I have a few more questions though, and i think this is helpful for everyone.

- After the invitation, what are the required medical examinations?
- is there any specific place where fellow egyptians here go to for such examinations?
- Regarding the PCC, is the normal feesh in english okay?
- Did anyone translate the birth certificate or is that not important? if yes, where did you translate it?


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

elmoro14 said:


> TheExpatriate said:
> 
> 
> > No need to worry about that
> ...



I still didnt go that far in processes, but will tell you what i know

1. Chest xray, general checkup, blood and urine analysis. Applicants get rejected in case of illness needing more than 30000 dollars. Or for high risk infectious diseases. (Aids, virus C, etc...) 
Disabilities (physical and mental) also lead to rejection
2. Anglo-American hospital in zamalek
3. Yes, you need to get it translated
4. Go get english certificates fom abaseya or health minster better and more cost effective than translating them 


Thanks


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

takemeout said:


> I still didnt go that far in processes, but will tell you what i know
> 
> 1. Chest xray, general checkup, blood and urine analysis. Applicants get rejected in case of illness needing more than 30000 dollars. Or for high risk infectious diseases. (Aids, virus C, etc...)
> Disabilities (physical and mental) also lead to rejection
> ...


Not quite. 

Expected lifetime costs to the Australian Community of over $40,000 are the benchmark for Permanent visas, although this area is often quite hard to quantify. Whereas active TB will mean a refusal, things like HIV/AIDS and Hepatitis C may not always mean a refusal, although for HIV it's not unusual. Similarly, disabilities are assessed against probable cost - but even then, there may be (rare) exceptions.

If a serious medical condition is involved, it may not automatically mean a refusal. A good (MARA-registered) Migration Agent specialising in these sorts of issues is a good idea.


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

takemeout said:


> I still didnt go that far in processes, but will tell you what i know
> 
> 1. Chest xray, general checkup, blood and urine analysis. Applicants get rejected in case of illness needing more than 30000 dollars. Or for high risk infectious diseases. (Aids, virus C, etc...)
> Disabilities (physical and mental) also lead to rejection
> ...


But i think the feesh is written in english and arabic so if i fill both sides i dont need to translate it write?


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

kaju said:


> Not quite.
> 
> Expected lifetime costs to the Australian Community of over $40,000 are the benchmark for Permanent visas, although this area is often quite hard to quantify. Whereas active TB will mean a refusal, things like HIV/AIDS and Hepatitis C may not always mean a refusal, although for HIV it's not unusual. Similarly, disabilities are assessed against probable cost - but even then, there may be (rare) exceptions.
> 
> If a serious medical condition is involved, it may not automatically mean a refusal. A good (MARA-registered) Migration Agent specialising in these sorts of issues is a good idea.



Hundreds of thanks for enlightening


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

elmoro14 said:


> But i think the feesh is written in english and arabic so if i fill both sides i dont need to translate it write?


I made a feesh 2 weeks ago for an employer, it doesn't look like this anymore
The headers are Bi-lingual fe3lan, bs they write your name and details in arabic letters.
also the sentence showing that you are clear from criminal records is only in arabic.


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

takemeout said:


> I made a feesh 2 weeks ago for an employer, it doesn't look like this anymore
> The headers are Bi-lingual fe3lan, bs they write your name and details in arabic letters.
> also the sentence showing that you are clear from criminal records is only in arabic.


ah i see, so after getting this, i should go to an accredited translator then get it notarized at the foreign ministry? or no need for notarization? also are there specific accredited translators that DIBP request or just any?


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

elmoro14 said:


> ah i see, so after getting this, i should go to an accredited translator then get it notarized at the foreign ministry? or no need for notarization? also are there specific accredited translators that DIBP request or just any?


I used Marina 2000 in downtown
No need to notarize, and there isn't an accredited list for translators

Haven't you completed skills assessment with EA?


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

takemeout said:


> I used Marina 2000 in downtown
> No need to notarize, and there isn't an accredited list for translators
> 
> Haven't you completed skills assessment with EA?


Actually, it has to be a certified translator.


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

nolimit5005 said:


> Actually, it has to be a certified translator.


I think he meant no specific translators that DIBP certifies. Just internationally certified.


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

elmoro14 said:


> I think he meant no specific translators that DIBP certifies. Just internationally certified.


yes thats what I meant


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

elmoro14 said:


> I think he meant no specific translators that DIBP certifies. Just internationally certified.


Oh, I see. Have you figured out how are you going to pay the fees when you receive the invitation?


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

nolimit5005 said:


> Oh, I see. Have you figured out how are you going to pay the fees when you receive the invitation?


I will most likely ask my uncle who lives in the US to pay it with his card then i will pay him back


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

elmoro14 said:


> I will most likely ask my uncle who lives in the US to pay it with his card then i will pay him back


Well, good luck to you.


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

elmoro14 said:


> I will most likely ask my uncle who lives in the US to pay it with his card then i will pay him back


same plans, 
do you have an idea if western union would work?


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

takemeout said:


> same plans,
> do you have an idea if western union would work?


I dont know, but i think the only way possible is through credit card. Thats what i read on this forum


----------



## sherif22879 (Nov 23, 2016)

elmoro14 said:


> I dont know, but i think the only way possible is through credit card. Thats what i read on this forum


ِAnd what is the problem paying it with Egyptian Credit card?


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

sherif22879 said:


> ِAnd what is the problem paying it with Egyptian Credit card?


If you have a CC that can pay 2700 USD at once then there is no problem.


----------



## sherif22879 (Nov 23, 2016)

elmoro14 said:


> If you have a CC that can pay 2700 USD at once then there is no problem.


Thanks for clarification, anyway I am out of Egypt so i don't have issue with that.


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

elmoro14 said:


> If you have a CC that can pay 2700 USD at once then there is no problem.


My credit card limit was lower than the amount also, so i added extra 5000 dirhams to my credit card by payment through atm and so i had extra limit 5000 dirhams and used it

Ask your bank if you can do it


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

Abubakr said:


> My credit card limit was lower than the amount also, so i added extra 5000 dirhams to my credit card by payment through atm and so i had extra limit 5000 dirhams and used it
> 
> Ask your bank if you can do it


Did anyone fill in form 80 or got asked to do it by the CO?


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

elmoro14 said:


> Did anyone fill in form 80 or got asked to do it by the CO?


I filled it yes of course, better to do; to prevent any delay that would happen if the co asked for it

Better to fill form 1220 also, it wont cost you anything, however if you didnt fill it and the co asked for it you will have a delay of minimum 28 days


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Abubakr said:


> I filled it yes of course, better to do; to prevent any delay that would happen if the co asked for it
> 
> Better to fill form 1220 also, it wont cost you anything, however if you didnt fill it and the co asked for it you will have a delay of minimum 28 days


I believe you meant the form 1221?

Yes it is advisable to fill in the form 80 and form 1221 for faster visa decision. These forms have made to the checklist now (though not mentioned as mandatory)


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> I believe you meant the form 1221?
> 
> Yes it is advisable to fill in the form 80 and form 1221 for fastwr visa decision. These forms have made to the checkliat now (though not mentioned as mandatory)


Yes, sorry i meant form 1221


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

Abubakr said:


> Yes, sorry i meant form 1221


do i need to fill each for twice, once for me and once for my wife?


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

zanzoun said:


> do i need to fill each for twice, once for me and once for my wife?


Yes


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> I believe you meant the form 1221?
> 
> Yes it is advisable to fill in the form 80 and form 1221 for faster visa decision. These forms have made to the checklist now (though not mentioned as mandatory)


Thanks. In form 80 they ask for my employment details. I didnt mention any employment details in the EOI as im not claiming points for it. Should i still write it in form 80?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

elmoro14 said:


> Thanks. In form 80 they ask for my employment details. I didnt mention any employment details in the EOI as im not claiming points for it. Should i still write it in form 80?


Yes you should disclose all the details about your employment it is advisable even if you have not claimed points.


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Yes you should disclose all the details about your employment it is advisable even if you have not claimed points.


thank you, i just received an invitation. should i also attached the HR reference letters to the visa application even though im not claiming points?


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

elmoro14 said:


> thank you, i just received an invitation. should i also attached the HR reference letters to the visa application even though im not claiming points?


Won't hurt.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

nolimit5005 said:


> Won't hurt.


will delay processing actually because the department has to consider all submitted documents.


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> will delay processing actually because the department has to consider all submitted documents.


You're the expert. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

TheExpatriate said:


> will delay processing actually because the department has to consider all submitted documents.


So you suggest submitting the following:

1- EA assessment
2- PTE result
3- birth certificate in english
4- PCC in arabic + translation
5- medicals
6- form 80 and 1221

Anything else?


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

elmoro14 said:


> So you suggest submitting the following:
> 
> 1- EA assessment
> 2- PTE result
> ...


Passport.


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

nolimit5005 said:


> Passport.


Haha yes ofcourse. I forgot to write that. But does that mean i should still include all my employment details in form 80 but not send any employment papers?


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

elmoro14 said:


> Haha yes ofcourse. I forgot to write that. But does that mean i should still include all my employment details in form 80 but not send any employment papers?


The CO might not even ask you to fill these forums.


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

nolimit5005 said:


> The CO might not even ask you to fill these forums.


Did u get asked to do it? I saw in most cases they ask for it. I read on the website it makes your process faster


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

elmoro14 said:


> thank you, i just received an invitation. should i also attached the HR reference letters to the visa application even though im not claiming points?


Not required if you are not claiming points for employment


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

nolimit5005 said:


> The CO might not even ask you to fill these forums.


These days most of the applicants are asked to provide it. 

These forma have made their place in the checklist published bu DIBP. Check here under health and character 189 Visa Checklist


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

99.99% of Egyptians get asked Form 80 ...... 80% of Egyptians get asked Form 1221 on top of it as well.


----------



## MNG2020 (Nov 15, 2016)

TheExpatriate said:


> 99.99% of Egyptians get asked Form 80 ...... 80% of Egyptians get asked Form 1221 on top of it as well.




Please from where you obtained this information?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

in those forms, if your name in the passport is 4 names: Your name, Father name, Grand father name, great grand father name.

do you include the second and third in the given name or the family name or not at all?

for example: Abbas Mohamed AHmed Mostafa

given name: Abbas
Family name: Mostafa
or
Given name : Abbas mohamed ahmed
Family Name: Mostafa
or
Given name: Abbas
Family Name: Mohamed ahmed mostafa


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

elmoro14 said:


> in those forms, if your name in the passport is 4 names: Your name, Father name, Grand father name, great grand father name.
> 
> do you include the second and third in the given name or the family name or not at all?
> 
> ...


option 1


----------



## emo1603 (Feb 1, 2016)

Guys, I have submitted my EA skills assessment application on 21 dec. 2016 and till date it still shows "queued for assessment". How long does it normally takes to get assigned by an assessor?


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

emo1603 said:


> Guys, I have submitted my EA skills assessment application on 21 dec. 2016 and till date it still shows "queued for assessment". How long does it normally takes to get assigned by an assessor?


have u used the fast track option?

if you did, it should take about 15 business days, usually it stays queued till like 2 days before the deadline then it changes to "assessment in progress"

but theres a big chance it will be delayed further because of the holidays from December 25 till jan 2. they said anything submitted after December 5 till January 30 will not follow the 15 business days rule and could be delayed further.


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

emo1603 said:


> Guys, I have submitted my EA skills assessment application on 21 dec. 2016 and till date it still shows "queued for assessment". How long does it normally takes to get assigned by an assessor?


Usually the process takes 3 to 4 weeks. But they mentioned they will be slower in december and january for holidays


----------



## emo1603 (Feb 1, 2016)

elmoro14 said:


> have u used the fast track option?
> 
> if you did, it should take about 15 business days, usually it stays queued till like 2 days before the deadline then it changes to "assessment in progress"
> 
> but theres a big chance it will be delayed further because of the holidays from December 25 till jan 2. they said anything submitted after December 5 till January 30 will not follow the 15 business days rule and could be delayed further.


Unfortunately, I didn't go for the fast track option even though I regret it now. Do you know how long will it take - on average - for the normal track? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

emo1603 said:


> Unfortunately, I didn't go for the fast track option even though I regret it now. Do you know how long will it take - on average - for the normal track?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


uhoh! thats going to take a LOOONG time. their website says 15 business weeks. thats about 4 months. you can still pay for the fast track option though even if you submitted an application without it. its expensive but worth it.


----------



## emo1603 (Feb 1, 2016)

elmoro14 said:


> uhoh! thats going to take a LOOONG time. their website says 15 business weeks. thats about 4 months. you can still pay for the fast track option though even if you submitted an application without it. its expensive but worth it.


Please, Can you explain how? I couldn't find that option :frusty::frusty:


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

emo1603 said:


> Please, Can you explain how? I couldn't find that option :frusty::frusty:


use this link

https://engineersaustralia.secure.force.com/FastTrackMSA/


----------



## emo1603 (Feb 1, 2016)

elmoro14 said:


> use this link
> 
> https://engineersaustralia.secure.force.com/FastTrackMSA/


1000 Thanks :angel::angel:


----------



## sakr85 (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi, 

I was granted a 189 VISA, I've booked my tickets to travel on 11 Feb, and I want to ask about the Travel permit from the Egyptian Army, I was a reserve officer, and I would like to know:

what kind of papers needed to issue such a permit?
where can I translate the Visa grant notice? 

Any reserve officers here have gone through this before?


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

sakr85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was granted a 189 VISA, I've booked my tickets to travel on 11 Feb, and I want to ask about the Travel permit from the Egyptian Army, I was a reserve officer, and I would like to know:
> 
> ...


I think if you have your dismissal papers then it would be enough at the passport control. Otherwise u need to pay a visit to the military head office near you. But i think you wouldnt need more than your passport or not even that


----------



## sakr85 (Nov 7, 2015)

Are you talking about the permit in general or the reserve officer permit? It is different for reserve officers than the regular process as far as I know, as it is only issued from Cairo, from Officers Affairs department.

I've looked it up an found the followig link: 
تصـريح بالسفـر للهجـرة

and I don't know what does "khetab mn el qowa el 3amla" mean! 
Is this the right page relevant to my case?


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

sakr85 said:


> Are you talking about the permit in general or the reserve officer permit? It is different for reserve officers than the regular process as far as I know, as it is only issued from Cairo, from Officers Affairs department.
> 
> I've looked it up an found the followig link:
> ØªØµÙ€Ø±ÙŠØ* Ø¨Ø§Ù„Ø³Ù�Ù€Ø± Ù„Ù„Ù‡Ø¬Ù€Ø±Ø©
> ...




You need a travel permit from the military. In Cairo, you can get one from El-Hakisteb. It is valid for three months. You won't be allowed to travel unless you have one.


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

Fellow egyptians. There is a question that im not sure if it has been discussed here or not.

Does anyone have any specific plans for post landing? Where are you guys going to stay? How much will you bring? Did you research livinh expenses in your city of destination?

I know that in sydney for example. Which is a populat destination. The rent is extremely high and you would need to spend atleast 1500 to 2000 AUD a month if you are on your own. Thats almost 30k EGP a month. Not to mention the process already cost over 70k EGP for those who have applied post floatation.

Lets all share our knowledge and help each other with tips and tricks and life hacks that could help each one of us.


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

elmoro14 said:


> Fellow egyptians. There is a question that im not sure if it has been discussed here or not.
> 
> Does anyone have any specific plans for post landing? Where are you guys going to stay? How much will you bring? Did you research livinh expenses in your city of destination?
> 
> ...


I am moving to Melbourne in two weeks.


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

nolimit5005 said:


> I am moving to Melbourne in two weeks.


any plans on what kind of accomodation you will be taking up? also any views on average monthly expenses per person in melbourne? please share.

my idea is to enlighten most of us about the situation so people can be well prepared before they go. also if someone will be looking for a flatmate then maybe we can help "nwaffa2 rasen fel 7alal"  

Another thing if someone maybe knows how and where to find cheaper goods..etc


----------



## sakr85 (Nov 7, 2015)

nolimit5005 said:


> You need a travel permit from the military. In Cairo, you can get one from El-Hakisteb. It is valid for three months. You won't be allowed to travel unless you have one.


There are several types of travel permits for reserve officers, one of them is what I've posted a link for. Is this the one that you are referring to? or there is another one? and do you know what are the documents required for such permit to be issued? 


And where can I translate the Visa grant, where is the certified translator for Egyptian Intelligence ?


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

elmoro14 said:


> any plans on what kind of accomodation you will be taking up? also any views on average monthly expenses per person in melbourne? please share.
> 
> my idea is to enlighten most of us about the situation so people can be well prepared before they go. also if someone will be looking for a flatmate then maybe we can help "nwaffa2 rasen fel 7alal"
> 
> Another thing if someone maybe knows how and where to find cheaper goods..etc


I rented a private room from Airbnb; the guy who I will stay with offered me a long-term lease, but I will discuss the details with him when I arrive. As for the monthly expense in Melbourne, it really depends on the accommodation, but I guess it will in the range of 1200 to 1500 AUD. Finally, the internet is your best friend when it comes to cheap goods.


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

sakr85 said:


> There are several types of travel permits for reserve officers, one of them is what I've posted a link for. Is this the one that you are referring to? or there is another one? and do you know what are the documents required for such permit to be issued?
> 
> 
> And where can I translate the Visa grant, where is the certified translator for Egyptian Intelligence ?


I only know one travel permit. I traveled to Saudi Arabia twice; in both times, I went to a military place near me, in Heliopolis. I told them I need a travel permit; I gave them my number, my military number, and then they told me to wait for a while; then they gave me the permit.


----------



## sherif22879 (Nov 23, 2016)

*First employment issue*

Hi All,

Kindly I need your advise regarding the following:

I got an employment reference letter and salary certificate from my first employer, but as there was no social insurance and the salary was Cash; there will not be ability to provide either social insurance print or bank statement for this employment period.

Will this be a problem? what is the solution for it please?

Your prompt reply will be highly appreciated.

Regards


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

sherif22879 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Kindly I need your advise regarding the following:
> 
> ...


Is the salary certificate similar to the palyslips?


----------



## sherif22879 (Nov 23, 2016)

nolimit5005 said:


> Is the salary certificate similar to the palyslips?


I don't have the salary slips anyway as it was 10 years back.

My agent keep telling that this is enough but to be honest I am still worry that if I cannot provide additional evidence this will lead for direct rejection. Am I right or not ?


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

sherif22879 said:


> I don't have the salary slips anyway as it was 10 years back.
> 
> My agent keep telling that this is enough but to be honest I am still worry that if I cannot provide additional evidence this will lead for direct rejection. Am I right or not ?


Don't worry. My application was quite a miss and I did not receive a rejection. Praying was the key. If you have a contract from that employer, provide it along with the other evidence, this is just to ease your mind.


----------



## sherif22879 (Nov 23, 2016)

nolimit5005 said:


> Don't worry. My application was quite a miss and I did not receive a rejection. Praying was the key. If you have a contract from that employer, provide it along with the other evidence, this is just to ease your mind.


The name of the signatory person, mobile number, and email is already there in the reference letter.

And they know that they may call them or even visit the company office , and they don't mind that at all.

Will this be enough?


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

sherif22879 said:


> The name of the signatory person, mobile number, and email is already there in the reference letter.
> 
> And they know that they may call them or even visit the company office , and they don't mind that at all.
> 
> Will this be enough?


Sure. If they were not satisfied with the provided evidence, they will contact that employer.


----------



## sakr85 (Nov 7, 2015)

nolimit5005 said:


> I only know one travel permit. I traveled to Saudi Arabia twice; in both times, I went to a military place near me, in Heliopolis. I told them I need a travel permit; I gave them my number, my military number, and then they told me to wait for a while; then they gave me the permit.


I did that once too, but they asked for a photo-copy of the VISA, I was travelling to Belgium and the Visa was stamped on the passport, now I don't have the VISA stamped, all I have is the grant letter! maybe KSA is different, because it is some sort of work/contract travel permit! 

In Ministry of defence website there are 5 types of Travel permits: 
- Tourism
- Study
- Work
- Training/ errand
- Immigration 

each one has its own set of documents, and at immigration type it requires ( the Residency letter 'translated' + The strange paper from "qowa 3amla" ) <-- do I have to do this? or I can simply issue the tourism visa?


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

sakr85 said:


> I did that once too, but they asked for a photo-copy of the VISA, I was travelling to Belgium and the Visa was stamped on the passport, now I don't have the VISA stamped, all I have is the grant letter! maybe KSA is different, because it is some sort of work/contract travel permit!
> 
> In Ministry of defence website there are 5 types of Travel permits:
> - Tourism
> ...


I guess this is new because I was never asked to provide the Visa. Also, why on earth did you tell them that you are migrating? just tell them that you are going to watch a tennis match or something.

I will try to ask a friend of mine in Australia with the same situation and I will keep you updated.


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

i have another question, while filling the evisa application there's a question that says:

Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?

i am not claiming points for experience and i already ticked "no" on the question "are you claiming points for this employment" in each employment period i entered.

so, should i answer yes and mention how many years to this question as my employment was actually related to the nominated occupation but i dont want to claim points for it? or should i answer as no even though it looks weird?


----------



## peter2017 (Jan 22, 2017)

is there any applying pharmacist here?

should my name in pte score report similar to my name in passport. I mean full name not first and last only?


----------



## loklok (Oct 29, 2016)

peter2017 said:


> is there any applying pharmacist here?
> 
> should my name in pte score report similar to my name in passport. I mean full name not first and last only?


it is perferable but not a must. If you meant that you use your first and last name only in PETA . However both should be the same spelling


----------



## loklok (Oct 29, 2016)

elmoro14 said:


> Fellow egyptians. There is a question that im not sure if it has been discussed here or not.
> 
> Does anyone have any specific plans for post landing? Where are you guys going to stay? How much will you bring? Did you research livinh expenses in your city of destination?
> 
> ...



share the lease , try to find a job before landing. Also there are rents less than 1500 AUD , it is awy from Sydney though. Do not worry too much . Good Luck


----------



## loklok (Oct 29, 2016)

sherif22879 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Kindly I need your advise regarding the following:
> 
> ...


write a stat. dec. and try to show the payslip or any other document proving that you were working there .


----------



## peter2017 (Jan 22, 2017)

Hello
I want to prepare documents required for nomination from NT. Can anyone help me in the form of research about the state or territory?


----------



## emo1603 (Feb 1, 2016)

Guys, 

I got a positive assessment from EA on 19-1-2017 and now I am in the stage of submitting my EOI. However, I only managed to get 50 points with a competent level of English because of writing score (6.5) even though my other modules are very good (W8/L8/S7). I sat for another IELTS exam and now hoping to get 7 in writing to achieve proficient and get 10 Points. 

I also noticed that my ANZSCO code is becoming flagged and pro-rata and the current cut-off points are 65. so even if I got 10 from IELTS I will still be at 60. 

I checked for state nomination requirements and found only 4 states open: 

1- SA: requires minimum 80 points (so this is in my dreams ) 
2- WA - Perth: Requires 5-8 job ads. related to my qualification which I couldn't find
3- NSW: requires a valid job offer for full-time employment of minimum 12 months (How can I even get this??!!! :frusty::frusty
4- ACT: open but they are not accepting application until July 2017:mmph::mmph:

Which means even my hopes to get state nomination to get the remaining 5 points are gone.:Cry:

are there any other solutions to get more points except for wife's qualification assessment which might take a long time? up to 16 weeks


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

emo1603 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got a positive assessment from EA on 19-1-2017 and now I am in the stage of submitting my EOI. However, I only managed to get 50 points with a competent level of English because of writing score (6.5) even though my other modules are very good (W8/L8/S7). I sat for another IELTS exam and now hoping to get 7 in writing to achieve proficient and get 10 Points.
> 
> ...



what about your experience points? im assuming u only have 5 points out of that? 

Age = 30
EA = 15
Exp = 5

total = 50

if u can only get 5 points from experience then your only hope is trying the PTE to get Superior English and get 20 points


----------



## emo1603 (Feb 1, 2016)

elmoro14 said:


> what about your experience points? im assuming u only have 5 points out of that?
> 
> Age = 30
> EA = 15
> ...


Currently, I have an experience of 4 years 5 months which means I have to wait for a minimum 7 months to be able to get the 10 points for experience. 

Regarding the PTE exam, I have no experience with it at all. Is it that easy to get superior? and how does it compare to the difficulty of IELTS? 

Appreciate your inputs.


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

emo1603 said:


> Currently, I have an experience of 4 years 5 months which means I have to wait for a minimum 7 months to be able to get the 10 points for experience.
> 
> Regarding the PTE exam, I have no experience with it at all. Is it that easy to get superior? and how does it compare to the difficulty of IELTS?
> 
> Appreciate your inputs.


well im not gonna say its easier than IELTS, its actually harder in all parts except writing, but the thing is they grade you better, its a computer so it cant really analyse your content but it can check your accent and fluency. i had a few mistakes myself in some of the questions but i still got 90/90. 

U can see your IELTS score is not very different from mine. so im sure with some determination and studying you can get the minimum 79 score in all bands in PTE, even if you dont, u will atleast get your 10 points easy by scoring above 65

you can check the PTE-A thread on expat forums you will find alot of input from other users. also i strongly advise you to check e2language videos on youtube.

there are also a few workarounds that i learned from this forum that helped me alot on the exam. i can tell you about them if you decide to take it.


----------



## emo1603 (Feb 1, 2016)

elmoro14 said:


> well im not gonna say its easier than IELTS, its actually harder in all parts except writing, but the thing is they grade you better, its a computer so it cant really analyse your content but it can check your accent and fluency. i had a few mistakes myself in some of the questions but i still got 90/90.
> 
> U can see your IELTS score is not very different from mine. so im sure with some determination and studying you can get the minimum 79 score in all bands in PTE, even if you dont, u will atleast get your 10 points easy by scoring above 65
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your answer. you really helped me alot. As I said, I am waiting for my second IELTS exam results on 2nd of Feb. and I hope I will get the 10 pts I need. If I couldn't get them, however, I will definitely take your advice into consideration and then I will get to you for your valuable information regarding the exam. 

Thanks again. :happy::happy:


----------



## peter2017 (Jan 22, 2017)

Is Anyone living in the Northern Territory in Australia? I want to konw if it reasonable for living because many people warned me from this state due to harsh weather and isolated place. Give me an advice as it is only open state for my occupation. And, i will move there with my family.


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

elmoro14 said:


> emo1603 said:
> 
> 
> > Currently, I have an experience of 4 years 5 months which means I have to wait for a minimum 7 months to be able to get the 10 points for experience.
> ...



I was doing pte today to get 79+ 
The exam is not easier than IELTS, time is short and its very stressing. 

Will keep you updated once i get the scores


----------



## amourad (Sep 19, 2016)

peter2017 said:


> Is Anyone living in the Northern Territory in Australia? I want to konw if it reasonable for living because many people warned me from this state due to harsh weather and isolated place. Give me an advice as it is only open state for my occupation. And, i will move there with my family.


Hi Peter, what's your occupation? You can check the cost of living here:
https://www.expatistan.com/cost-of-living/darwin


----------



## peter2017 (Jan 22, 2017)

My occupation is hospital pharmacist


----------



## amourad (Sep 19, 2016)

peter2017 said:


> My occupation is hospital pharmacist


I can see your occupation available in NT and WA, i suggest you apply for both. NT is not the best choice but it's a start if you really want to go asap.


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

takemeout said:


> I was doing pte today to get 79+
> The exam is not easier than IELTS, time is short and its very stressing.
> 
> Will keep you updated once i get the scores


basha, how did it go? tamenna!


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

elmoro14 said:


> takemeout said:
> 
> 
> > I was doing pte today to get 79+
> ...



Still waiting for the results. Ya rab


----------



## amourad (Sep 19, 2016)

takemeout said:


> Still waiting for the results. Ya rab


I took my test on the 26th, still waiting too.


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

Strange. My score was sent the next morning.


----------



## amourad (Sep 19, 2016)

elmoro14 said:


> Strange. My score was sent the next morning.


Yeah same to me the first time i passed it, but this time there's a delay, it's taking up to 5 working days. My status is Delivered/On-hold.


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

takemeout said:


> Still waiting for the results. Ya rab




Hamdulillah!

I got 79+ in all modules


----------



## Reemhassan (Dec 18, 2016)

takemeout said:


> Hamdulillah!
> 
> I got 79+ in all modules


so, give me El Zatona ya handasa plz for PTE


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

takemeout said:


> Hamdulillah!
> 
> I got 79+ in all modules


mabroooooook!! hope the tips helped a bit!


----------



## peter2017 (Jan 22, 2017)

Is there any guaranteed office to make certified copy in Alexandria?


----------



## Reemhassan (Dec 18, 2016)

peter2017 said:


> Is there any guaranteed office to make certified copy in Alexandria?


please i need good office for translation in Alexandria also 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## peter2017 (Jan 22, 2017)

amourad said:


> I can see your occupation available in NT and WA, i suggest you apply for both. NT is not the best choice but it's a start if you really want to go asap.


Sadly, WA requires job offer


----------



## amourad (Sep 19, 2016)

peter2017 said:


> Sadly, WA requires job offer


Well, I don't know if your papers are ready but if not, keep track of your occupation it might open elsewhere until you prepare your papers.


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

Hello everyone 

Does anyone have experience on the visa lodge phase? Can i upload only high quality coloured scanned documents. Or do i need to nortarize or certify some documents or translations?? 

Regards.


----------



## sherif22879 (Nov 23, 2016)

*ACS Assessment problem*

Can anyone advise about the below email I received from ACS please!


(Dear Mr. XXXXX XXXXXX

Skills Assessment No: XXXXXXXX
Your qualifications have been assessed as meeting the ACS educational requirements, however we would like to provide you the opportunity to change your application type to a Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) in order to be awarded an earlier skilled level requirement met date.

If you would like to proceed under the current application type Skills your skilled date would be reported on as November 2014.

If you would like to change your application type to RPL as recommended and your RPL was successful the skilled date would be reported on as March 2011.)


I already have Bachelor Degree in Computers awarded in 2002, and a MSc. in information systems management awarded in 2014.

I have submitted also my work experience letters and evidences since 2003.

Can anyone explain to me what is happening? can it be by mistake only?

Your prompt reply will be highly appreciated as I am really confused.


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

takemeout said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Does anyone have experience on the visa lodge phase? Can i upload only high quality coloured scanned documents. Or do i need to nortarize or certify some documents or translations??
> 
> Regards.


You can send only high definition colored scans provided you dont need to translate them. You will need to translate the PCC though so u can do that at a certified translation agency then upload both scans


----------



## emo1603 (Feb 1, 2016)

elmoro14 said:


> well im not gonna say its easier than IELTS, its actually harder in all parts except writing, but the thing is they grade you better, its a computer so it cant really analyse your content but it can check your accent and fluency. i had a few mistakes myself in some of the questions but i still got 90/90.
> 
> U can see your IELTS score is not very different from mine. so im sure with some determination and studying you can get the minimum 79 score in all bands in PTE, even if you dont, u will atleast get your 10 points easy by scoring above 65
> 
> ...


Hi,

So I decided to take your advice and try PTE this time. I bought the training material from their website but I am a bit worried because it all seems too academic with lots of technical words. So I was hoping if you could help me get around this or share your tips and experience with me. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

emo1603 said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I decided to take your advice and try PTE this time. I bought the training material from their website but I am a bit worried because it all seems too academic with lots of technical words. So I was hoping if you could help me get around this or share your tips and experience with me.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


sure no problem, i will PM you


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

Where can i make certified copies in cairo? Other than the embassy??


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

takemeout said:


> Where can i make certified copies in cairo? Other than the embassy??


foreign ministry office of certification " maktab el tasdee2at"


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

elmoro14 said:


> takemeout said:
> 
> 
> > Where can i make certified copies in cairo? Other than the embassy??
> ...


Is this accredited from australia? Do they need extra translations??


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

takemeout said:


> Is this accredited from australia? Do they need extra translations??


i havnt tried certifying any documents i just sent colored scans, but i know people who certify their official documents to send to other countries go there. im sure it will be accredited by australia too. but you dont need to go there, if you just want to translate a paper you can send it to any accredited translator and that will suffice. i translated my pcc at an immigration agency in mohandseen near me and CO didnt comment on it so far.
also there are no specific accredited translator by australia. any "motargem mo3tamad" will do.


----------



## sherif22879 (Nov 23, 2016)

sherif22879 said:


> Can anyone advise about the below email I received from ACS please!
> 
> 
> (Dear Mr. XXXXX XXXXXX
> ...


Can Anyone give his opinion please !!


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

sherif22879 said:


> Can Anyone give his opinion please !!


its clear that you didnt request for RPL which is employment assessment. so from what i understand is that they say that your degree meets their requirements so u will get the points for the degree but if you want to assess your employment also then pay the fees and they will give you 3 extra experience years (starting from march 2011 rather than november 2014)


this is my interpretation of the email but im not sure though as i was assessed by EA not ACS, so if someone here had an ACS assessment could advise you it would be better.


----------



## amourad (Sep 19, 2016)

sherif22879 said:


> Can Anyone give his opinion please !!


Which occupation are you applying for?


----------



## amourad (Sep 19, 2016)

elmoro14 said:


> its clear that you didnt request for RPL which is employment assessment. so from what i understand is that they say that your degree meets their requirements so u will get the points for the degree but if you want to assess your employment also then pay the fees and they will give you 3 extra experience years (starting from march 2011 rather than november 2014)
> 
> 
> this is my interpretation of the email but im not sure though as i was assessed by EA not ACS, so if someone here had an ACS assessment could advise you it would be better.


No that's not how ACS works 
The RPL is requested when you're applying for an occupation that's not closely related to your education. In his case, he can proceed with the current app and then only his experience after 2014 will be counted, or apply for RPL and consider exp starting 2011.


----------



## sherif22879 (Nov 23, 2016)

amourad said:


> Which occupation are you applying for?


261112: Systems Analyst


----------



## amourad (Sep 19, 2016)

sherif22879 said:


> 261112: Systems Analyst


ok, so this is what ACS assess:
Education (and you qualified for that)
Experience (usually they deduct from 2 to 6 years depends on how your experience is related to both your education AND the occupation you're applying for)

What they are telling you is, you have 2 options, proceed with the current application, BUT only Experience after 2014 will be counted (hence you can claim points for)
OR apply for RPL (you'll pay 200 AUD extra) and your experience since 2011 will be counted.
It's your call.

My advice is, do the RPL, you will need the points for experience


----------



## sherif22879 (Nov 23, 2016)

amourad said:


> No that's not how ACS works
> The RPL is requested when you're applying for an occupation that's not closely related to your education. In his case, he can proceed with the current app and then only his experience after 2014 will be counted, or apply for RPL and consider exp starting 2011.


I already have Bachelor Degree in Computers, and a Master Degree in information systems management!

I just got new email from my agent now as he already sent them for explanation but the reply made me more confused now.

"Thank you for your email.

As you were advised this is for an earlier skill date ONLY.

If you do not choose the change to RPL the date will be 11/2014.

If you decide to change and pay the $200 fee and submit the RPL form the date will be 03/2011.

Please inform your client of this as there is a significant year difference.

The degrees will still be listed in the result letter as this is for skill date purposes only."

Any advise please?


----------



## sherif22879 (Nov 23, 2016)

amourad said:


> ok, so this is what ACS assess:
> Education (and you qualified for that)
> Experience (usually they deduct from 2 to 6 years depends on how your experience is related to both your education AND the occupation you're applying for)
> 
> ...


For sure I need it. actually I need the 15 points not only 10 

But what I am asking now is WHY! can I communicate with them directly and ask or it will be useless ?


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

sherif22879 said:


> I already have Bachelor Degree in Computers, and a Master Degree in information systems management!
> 
> I just got new email from my agent now as he already sent them for explanation but the reply made me more confused now.
> 
> ...


thats basically what amourad just told you.


----------



## amourad (Sep 19, 2016)

sherif22879 said:


> For sure I need it. actually I need the 15 points not only 10
> 
> But what I am asking now is WHY! can I communicate with them directly and ask or it will be useless ?


it's a waste of time 
I have a masters degree also in Project Management and 5 years Exp, they still deducted 4 years although my education qualified as Bachelor degree with honours.

Just pay the fees, trust me, i tried talking to them, didn't work, heya sabouba


----------



## sherif22879 (Nov 23, 2016)

amourad said:


> it's a waste of time
> I have a masters degree also in Project Management and 5 years Exp, they still deducted 4 years although my education qualified as Bachelor degree with honours.
> 
> Just pay the fees, trust me, i tried talking to them, didn't work, heya sabouba


Yes but the regulation is to deduct minimum 2 years and maximum 6 years while for me they deducted more than 11 years


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

sherif22879 said:


> Yes but the regulation is to deduct minimum 2 years and maximum 6 years while for me they deducted more than 11 years


i think the criteria says experience in the past 10 years. so anything before that is not counted anyway, so from 2003 to 2007 is automatically cancelled which means they are planning to deduct from 2007 to 2011 which is 4 years


----------



## peter2017 (Jan 22, 2017)

If i add my family in appication. Must they travel with me ? Or i can travel alone firstly then they come later?


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

peter2017 said:


> If i add my family in appication. Must they travel with me ? Or i can travel alone firstly then they come later?


They can come later


----------



## sherif22879 (Nov 23, 2016)

elmoro14 said:


> They can come later


For the first entry they should be there with you if they are in the same application, and if you don't add them now in your application then you will pay almost double of the fees you will pay now for the application for each family memeber


----------



## peter2017 (Jan 22, 2017)

sherif22879 said:


> For the first entry they should be there with you if they are in the same application, and if you don't add them now in your application then you will pay almost double of the fees you will pay now for the application for each family memeber


Are you sure ? Many people told me it is not compulsory to travel w me firstly.


----------



## sherif22879 (Nov 23, 2016)

peter2017 said:


> Are you sure ? Many people told me it is not compulsory to travel w me firstly.


If they are in the same application then they must travel to Australia before the given date by DIBP for the first entry.


----------



## peter2017 (Jan 22, 2017)

sherif22879 said:


> If they are in the same application then they must travel to Australia before the given date by DIBP for the first entry.


Yes. That means it not necessary to move with me but not exceeding the allowed time


----------



## rashed3030 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hello every body ... I'm asking about the validity of Vetassess assessment (eg. if you got a positive assessment what is the time available for you to make EOI) .. thanks in advance


----------



## loklok (Oct 29, 2016)

rashed3030 said:


> Hello every body ... I'm asking about the validity of Vetassess assessment (eg. if you got a positive assessment what is the time available for you to make EOI) .. thanks in advance


it is 2 years after that you have to renew costs 80 AUD if you will not add any extra experience or another job ... look for renewal assessment vetassess if u need any further information feel free to ask.


----------



## rashed3030 (Jan 11, 2017)

loklok said:


> it is 2 years after that you have to renew costs 80 AUD if you will not add any extra experience or another job ... look for renewal assessment vetassess if u need any further information feel free to ask.


thanks bro ... I just asking because I want to finish the Vetassess assessment before IELTS ... and asking about the period will be available for me to finish the IELTS. Is this a good idea?


----------



## loklok (Oct 29, 2016)

has anyone from Egypt got a call from the australian high commission here for verification/checks? If yes, what number do they call from?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

loklok said:


> has anyone from Egypt got a call from the australian high commission here for verification/checks? If yes, what number do they call from?


If you happen to receive verification call it should be from AHC in UAE either Dubai or Abu Dhabi. Check the local website for number


----------



## elaghil (Dec 12, 2016)

R.T. said:


> The above text is exactly as received so both of them
> 
> I provided salary certificate furthermore I provided payslips for my previous company yet they asked for it again, I cannot give bank statement because it was abroad and I already returned to Egypt and I closed my accounts there more than a year ago
> 
> ...


Dear R.T,

I guess you already have resolved the issue of payment/salary evidence withe DIBP. Can i ask how did you convince them? I was reading through and came up with your inquiry. Although i am still in the assessment stage but your case resembles mine and i am afraid to be asked the same.

Appreciate your response


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

vikaschandra said:


> If you happen to receive verification call it should be from AHC in UAE either Dubai or Abu Dhabi. Check the local website for number


Verification for employment in Egypt is done by the Australian Embassy in Cairo


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> Verification for employment in Egypt is done by the Australian Embassy in Cairo


Thank you for correcting


----------



## mohamed.magdy153 (Mar 6, 2017)

Good Day All,

I just want to know that if i evaluate my work experience ( 4 years as Occupational health and Safety adviser in oil and gas field with the same job description which is for the job code 251312) and my graduation certificate ( Petroleum and Mining Engineering) would the assessment deduct from the 4 years experience or the bachelor degree as i am in bad need for the points of bachelor degree and the work experience?. 

So my question would be there any deduction or the assessment will accept my full experience and my studying degree.

The second question how i know the ceiling for my occupation to know who would i wait for 190 NSW as after evaluation my score might be 60 or 65 

The third question, is there anyone who already working as Occupational HSE Adviser do you know to contact him.

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Hygienist2016 (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi all 
I got my visa al7amdo Lillah last week. My husband and I are planning to move to Sydney with our 1 year baby by end of August/ benining of September. 
I need your advice concerning accomodation. 
1-What suburbs are considered safe, suitable for a family and at reasonable cost?
2- Any suggestions concerning job hunt that can help us afford the living?! PS my husband is a medical sales representative and I'm a dentist, however we are willing to start with a humble job anyway.
3- after landing, we'll need to open a bank account, get tax file number and apply for medicare.... anything else that needs to be done?! 
4- did anyone apply to centerlink?! How does it go?! 
5- Does any organization assess our qualification and allow me to complete my studies "since i have a masters degree" or will i have to go for the national board exam?! 
Thank you 
Wish us alot of luck, it's a big move for the family


----------



## Hygienist2016 (Aug 21, 2016)

Yes I got a call to confirm my degree, since i was not claimimg points for my experience. 
The australian embassy in cairo did the call to the faculty


----------



## nmagdy (Sep 2, 2016)

Congratulations for your visa. I wish you a new successful life for you and your family.

May I ask how long was your processing time after you payed for the visa? And what visa did you apply for?
We have lodged the visa for more than 3 months now and we even sent an email to DIBP to enquire if the are missing anything but received no reply.



Hygienist2016 said:


> Hi all
> I got my visa al7amdo Lillah last week. My husband and I are planning to move to Sydney with our 1 year baby by end of August/ benining of September.
> I need your advice concerning accomodation.
> 1-What suburbs are considered safe, suitable for a family and at reasonable cost?
> ...


----------



## Hygienist2016 (Aug 21, 2016)

Thank you for your kind wishes
I applied for visa subclass 190 on December 10th 2016
1st contact by CO for required doc: 23 Dec 2016
2nd contact for doc: 15 Feb 2017
Visa grant: 2 March 2017
Please note that December and January are slow months due to holidays. 
I hope you'd hear a good news as soon as possible
Good luck to you enshaa Allah


----------



## beko303 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hygienist2016 said:


> Hi all
> I got my visa al7amdo Lillah last week. My husband and I are planning to move to Sydney with our 1 year baby by end of August/ benining of September.
> I need your advice concerning accomodation.
> 1-What suburbs are considered safe, suitable for a family and at reasonable cost?
> ...



congratulations and good luck


----------



## Hygienist2016 (Aug 21, 2016)

Thanks a million


----------



## elmoro14 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hygienist2016 said:


> Yes I got a call to confirm my degree, since i was not claimimg points for my experience.
> The australian embassy in cairo did the call to the faculty


which faculty did u graduate from? i dont think government faculties would disclose such info to the embassy.


----------



## Adamtony (Mar 3, 2017)

Its my first post here and i need advise please, can i apply for ACS under job code system and network engineer while my hr letter showing my position as system administrator but the roles and duties that are written are the same of the network and system engineer


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hygienist2016 said:


> Hi all
> I got my visa al7amdo Lillah last week. My husband and I are planning to move to Sydney with our 1 year baby by end of August/ benining of September.
> I need your advice concerning accomodation.
> 1-What suburbs are considered safe, suitable for a family and at reasonable cost?
> ...


First of all, congratulations on the visa.

Regarding the accommodation in Sydney, it is quite expensive. Not to mention that even if you have the money, it will be difficult to find one. First, you will have to locate one, call the real estate agent and organize a day for inspection, you will have to make an offer, and then wait for the result. I live in Melbourne and the accommodation here is in the range of 1300$ for one bed room. 1600$ for two bed rooms. In Sydney, it will be at least 30% to 50% more. The easiest way is to book a place from Airbnb and then look for a place.

Regarding the job hunt, unfortunately, it is also not that easy. Even volunteering. But before you come, try to make a 2-3 pages resume the Australian style. Also, here cover letter is very important.

Regarding Centerlink, only after 104 weeks.

My advice is, let your husband come here first, organize everything, and then you follow. 

If you have any question, please do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## nmagdy (Sep 2, 2016)

Hygienist2016 said:


> Thank you for your kind wishes
> I applied for visa subclass 190 on December 10th 2016
> 1st contact by CO for required doc: 23 Dec 2016
> 2nd contact for doc: 15 Feb 2017
> ...


Thanks for replying Hygienst2016 and wishing me luck.
I am happy to tell you all that we received our grants today. 

I wish all the members a speedy grant and please wish us a smooth move and successful life in Aussie.

Below is my timeline
21-11-2016: Visa lodge
28-11-2016: 1st co contact asking for PCC and evidence of employment
2-2-2017: 2nd CO contact asking for PCC to be resubmitted
10-3-2017: Grant
24-11-2017:IED


----------



## Hygienist2016 (Aug 21, 2016)

I can't thank you enough for your valuable information.
Wish us luck


----------



## Hygienist2016 (Aug 21, 2016)

Ohhhh congratulations, that's a very good news to hear. 
I wish the best of luck


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

Adamtony said:


> Its my first post here and i need advise please, can i apply for ACS under job code system and network engineer while my hr letter showing my position as system administrator but the roles and duties that are written are the same of the network and system engineer


Roles are the most important. If they match the requirements for the code, you're gold.


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hygienist2016 said:


> I can't thank you enough for your valuable information.
> Wish us luck


Good luck.


----------



## Adamtony (Mar 3, 2017)

nolimit5005 said:


> Roles are the most important. If they match the requirements for the code, you're gold.


Thanks a lot. One last question please, for the ACS skill assessment I will need to certify the documents and the passport or scanning the originals in color will be enough?


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

Adamtony said:


> Thanks a lot. One last question please, for the ACS skill assessment I will need to certify the documents and the passport or scanning the originals in color will be enough?


Well, I did certify the passport. They said that everything have to certified. But I guess you can upload a color scan; if that does not satisfy them, they will ask you to get it certified.


----------



## mohamed.magdy153 (Mar 6, 2017)

Hello there, i just wanna if there is anyone here have applied for 251213 ( Occupational health and safety adviser) 
Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## rashed3030 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi all 
I'm now trying to add my case into immitracker, and my accessing body is Vetassess but he ask me to add a rout and its not applicable in my case but say cannot be blank. So what should I do ?!


----------



## Reemhassan (Dec 18, 2016)

Dear expats
my name in isnsurance statement for only 3 names instead of 5 as all my psper and passport, and its a governmental paper for assure that i was paid employee, any problem?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

Reemhassan said:


> Dear expats
> my name in isnsurance statement for only 3 names instead of 5 as all my psper and passport, and its a governmental paper for assure that i was paid employee, any problem?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



Hello Reem, 
I think no worries. I got my EA positive assessment with 3 names in insurance, 4 names in college degrees, and 5 names in passport. 
I beleieve 3 names in insurance is standard.


----------



## Reemhassan (Dec 18, 2016)

takemeout said:


> Hello Reem,
> I think no worries. I got my EA positive assessment with 3 names in insurance, 4 names in college degrees, and 5 names in passport.
> I beleieve 3 names in insurance is standard.


Rabena yetanenak ya handasa, i will submit my CDR next week, da3watak ��

*Keep it in English please - see Rule 6, here; http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator
*
Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## peter2017 (Jan 22, 2017)

What is the situation if letter from university about studying in English rather than Ielts for partner being refused by CO? Can she take Ielts 4.5 after that ?


----------



## 3ammor (May 16, 2016)

Hi Everyone, 

Can anyone help me to know if I'll be assessed as a closely related or not closely related? to know if they are gonna deduct only 2 years or 4 years of my experience.

My assessment will be with ACS for Occupation Software Tester - 261314
I've a Bachelor degree of Computer and System Engineering - 2010 | with work experience 4.5 years in software testing.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

3ammor said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can anyone help me to know if I'll be assessed as a closely related or not closely related? to know if they are gonna deduct only 2 years or 4 years of my experience.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have no experience about ACS assessment, but I would like to clarify that software tester is not on MLTSSL. It is on STSOL but currently only Tasmanina asks for software testers, and unfortunately as I know, Tasmania needs a job offer.

Is it possible to look for a different occupation? To check new lists which have been announced yesterday, click here


----------



## 3ammor (May 16, 2016)

Thank you for you reply. I just saw it on their website

So, the only solution is to find another occupation!


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

3ammor said:


> Thank you for you reply. I just saw it on their website
> 
> 
> 
> So, the only solution is to find another occupation!




You never know as any state might request software testers in the future.

However, it would be better to look for different occupation if possible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3ammor (May 16, 2016)

Egyman said:


> You never know as any state might request software testers in the future.
> 
> However, it would be better to look for different occupation if possible.
> 
> ...


Yes, you are right. Also, I'm a little bit worried from the ACS assessment, my first question. If I found that they will deduct 4 years, this will be blocking to me. Then I'll have to go on Canada path. )


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Guys,

If anyone landed in Australia, we would like to know more details about difficulties, challenges, and positives.

Anyone?


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

Egyman said:


> Guys,
> 
> If anyone landed in Australia, we would like to know more details about difficulties, challenges, and positives.
> 
> Anyone?


What do you need to know exactly?


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

nolimit5005 said:


> What do you need to know exactly?




I need to know about the overall experience.

Finding accommodation, job interviews, casual jobs... and so on.

Did you find a difficulty to find accommodation? Where did you land? And what are the best suburbs? What is the average cost?

Did you manage to get some interviews or not yet? If yes, how was your interview? Is it different than what we have here in Egypt?

Did you try to look for casual jobs or not yet?

We need details 

Thanx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

Egyman said:


> I need to know about the overall experience.
> 
> Finding accommodation, job interviews, casual jobs... and so on.
> 
> ...



That is a lot of questions, but I will try to do my best.

You can always find a temporary accommodation via Airbnb. It will be quite tough to rent an apartment or a house without having a stable job, but of course if you have a lot of money in the bank, you can convince the real estate agent. Renting an apartment or a house can only be done via real estate agencies. You will have to place an offer after the inspection, and then wait for the result.

Regarding job interviews, if you are a programmer or an engineer, interviews will not be very technical. I mean they will not torture you like they do in Egypt. Mainly they will assess your communication skills.

Regarding casual jobs, very difficult to get. And by casual I mean labor or hospitality. If you are an engineer or an IT, probably you will have to make a fake resume to get a casual job. Otherwise, connections can play a huge role here. That is how I found my first and my only job. BTW, it is a labor job, though I am a network engineer.

Regarding best suburbs, depends on what are you looking for. Me, I chose to live in an area where Arabs and Halal food abound.

Average coast, depends on your situation. I am single, so I am sharing a house with a few people. I pay 800 for accommodation per month , and my other stuff, about 200-300$.

Single bedroom in Melbourne, is in the range of 1200-1300. Two bedrooms, is in the range of 1600$. Recently, my friend has found a 2-bedroom house for a very reasonable price, about 1500$.

HTH.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks for your quick response

About interviews, can we consider English language as a major hurdle to get a job. My IELTS speaking score is usually between 7-8, is it sufficient to communicate in English easily in Australia and with employers?

Shall we speak fluent english to convince recruiters? Also, did you face serious difficulty to understand Aussies?

Sorry but this question is a headache for me. I can speak with very little hesitation and able to explain whatever I want easily but still I am not a native speaker, and sometimes I explain the word if I don't know it. I guess as egyptian you know what I mean.

My main concern is the relation between English fluency and interviews.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

Egyman said:


> Thanks for your quick response
> 
> About interviews, can we consider English language as a major hurdle to get a job. My IELTS speaking score is usually between 7-8, is it sufficient to communicate in English easily in Australia and with employers?
> 
> ...


Do not worry. I had the same concern when I first arrived, but everything went very well. The country is packed with foreign people. Recruiters and employers do not expect everyone to be Shakespeare. A friend of mine got a job at IBM even though his English was not very good. He only got 6.5.


----------



## rashed3030 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi all
I applied for assessment as Statistician (224113) with Vetassess in 19/3/2017, and the occupation doesn't affect by recent changes in occupation lists in 19/4/2017. 
I'm asking about if the assessment period (3 months maximum) will be started from 19/4/2017 or from the original date of application.
Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

rashed3030 said:


> Hi all
> I applied for assessment as Statistician (224113) with Vetassess in 19/3/2017, and the occupation doesn't affect by recent changes in occupation lists in 19/4/2017.
> I'm asking about if the assessment period (3 months maximum) will be started from 19/4/2017 or from the original date of application.
> Thanks


Original date, and there is no maximum. Sometimes they finish in 3-4 weeks, sometimes in longer than 3 months, and everything in between


----------



## rashed3030 (Jan 11, 2017)

TheExpatriate said:


> Original date, and there is no maximum. Sometimes they finish in 3-4 weeks, sometimes in longer than 3 months, and everything in between


ok thanks bro


----------



## Bhajjaji (Jan 16, 2017)

Bros,
If I come for Visa validation then left Australia for a year, less or more, Do the period where I was out Australia can be counted during the Citizenship required period? 

In general, how is the detailed calculation for the citizenship required period? When it start counting? How they deal with the yearly vacations or initial out period between validation & permanent move?

Thank in advance.

@TheExpatriate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Bhajjaji said:


> Bros,
> If I come for Visa validation then left Australia for a year, less or more, Do the period where I was out Australia can be counted during the Citizenship required period?
> 
> In general, how is the detailed calculation for the citizenship required period? When it start counting? How they deal with the yearly vacations or initial out period between validation & permanent move?
> ...


Hi,

To be eligible for Australian citizenship, you have to live in Australia for 4 years and not been absent for more than 1 yr in total during the 4 years period, including no more than 90 days in the 12 months before applying.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Citi/pathways-processes/application-options/migrant-with-permanent-residence/eligibility


----------



## Bhajjaji (Jan 16, 2017)

Egyman said:


> Hi,
> 
> To be eligible for Australian citizenship, you have to live in Australia for 4 years and not been absent for more than 1 yr in total during the 4 years period, including no more than 90 days in the 12 months before applying.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Citi.../migrant-with-permanent-residence/eligibility




Thanks for your feedback,

Do the 4 years have relation to the first entry date? And what if I spent more than a year outside Australia, shall I last stay for more period instead of the extra months outside? Or what?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

As far I know, if you stayed outside Australia for more than one year, you have to start the 4 yrs period again once you move back to Australia.


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

Hi

Finally i found Egyptians :smile: 

please I need a advice , Now I'm waiting my assessment form EA and my points is 60 
so the best way after getting my assessment to apply for 189 or 190 to get more 5 points to be 65 because by next December I will lose 5 points for the age 

and if I will apply for 190 what is the best state for Mechanical Engineer (Ac maintenance ) its valid for NSW and Northern 


thanks


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> Hi
> 
> Finally i found Egyptians :smile:
> 
> ...



Hi Ahmed,

I will be honest with you. The current competition of mechanical engineers is really tough nowadays. If you apply in June, for example, or later for SC189 with 60 points, it is almost impossible to be invited in December 2017.

Furthermore, NSW did not invite any mechanical engineers with 65 points (65 + 5 nomination = 70) who applied since October 2016.

It is worth to mention also that NT mostly will offer you 489 instead of SC190, if your application was accepted.

To conclude, you have two options:

1- If your English score is 7+, you can apply for Victoria as it has invited many people recently who applied in Feb/Mar 2017.

2- If your English speaking score and overall score are 7+, get all your papers ready and apply for ACT in next July as it is going to reopen applications for overseas applicants on 1 July 2017 as confirmed on its website. Nobody knows if 233512 will be in demand by ACT next year but it is highly possible as it was in demand last year. Check ACT web site for more details.


----------



## Bhajjaji (Jan 16, 2017)

Egyman said:


> As far I know, if you stayed outside Australia for more than one year, you have to start the 4 yrs period again once you move back to Australia.


Thanks brother for your reply, but I don't think this is the case, I read in below post something different but not able to understand whole scenario.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lation-please-clarify-especially-ozbound.html

maybe needing support of our friend @TheExpatriate


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Bhajjaji said:


> Thanks brother for your reply, but I don't think this is the case, I read in below post something different but not able to understand whole scenario.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lation-please-clarify-especially-ozbound.html
> 
> maybe needing support of our friend @TheExpatriate




I have read this thread and all responses ascertained what I wrote before.

You need to spend 3 yrs in Australia during a 4 years period directly before lodgment of your citizenship application.

However, I got your point. Let me clarify it.

Let's say that you haven't been in Australia from 1-1-2015 to 1-6-2017 which means 1.5 years.

You can apply for citizenship on 1-6-2019.

Absence will be counted based on latest 4 yrs period before lodgment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhajjaji (Jan 16, 2017)

Egyman said:


> I have read this thread and all responses ascertained what I wrote before.
> 
> You need to spend 3 yrs in Australia during a 4 years period directly before lodgment of your citizenship application.
> 
> ...


I think you mean at 1-6-2020 ( *in case you didn't go out at all during these 3 years*), right ?

thank you bro.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

No, I meant 1-6-2019.

Absent from Australia from 1-6-2015 to 1-6-2016 (1 yr) and then onshore from 1-6-2016 to 1-6-2019 (3 yrs)

As I have mentioned before, the 4 yrs period are counted prior to date of lodgment not from date of absence.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhajjaji (Jan 16, 2017)

Egyman said:


> I have read this thread and all responses ascertained what I wrote before.
> 
> You need to spend 3 yrs in Australia during a 4 years period directly before lodgment of your citizenship application.
> 
> ...


I think it is typo error


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Egyman said:


> I have read this thread and all responses ascertained what I wrote before.
> 
> You need to spend 3 yrs in Australia during a 4 years period directly before lodgment of your citizenship application.
> 
> ...


No. 

If the new law passes, and if you were a Permanent Citizen before you left Australia, it would be as follows:

You can count a total absence not exceeding one year, which can occur any time during the 4 year qualifying period. 

As you returned on 1.6.2017, 4 years as PR would then commence from 1.6.2016 (1 year absence) and you could then apply for Citizenship 4 years later - 1.6.2020.

Your example has a gap of 1.5 years outside Australia - you can only use the last year of that time to include in the 4 year period.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Bhajjaji said:


> I think it is typo error


This is true. I meant 1-1-2015 to 1-6-201*6* (1.5 yrs)

Sorry for typing mistake


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

Egyman said:


> Hi Ahmed,
> 
> I will be honest with you. The current competition of mechanical engineers is really tough nowadays. If you apply in June, for example, or later for SC189 with 60 points, it is almost impossible to be invited in December 2017.
> 
> ...


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> Egyman said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ahmed,
> ...


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> Thanks for your reply , appreciated , my IELTS 6 , and tried with PTE to get 65 but i found it difficult for this I think about state nomination to get extra 5 points


In all cases, apply for SC189 to take a place in the queue as nobody can certainly predict the future. DIBP might surprise all of us and invite very high numbers in first invitation rounds.

Furthermore, you have two options:

1- Apply for NT and accept 489, if got offered.
2- Improve your English. <-- It is very easy but requires diligence


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

Egyman said:


> In all cases, apply for SC189 to take a place in the queue as nobody can certainly predict the future. DIBP might surprise all of us and invite very high numbers in first invitation rounds.
> 
> Furthermore, you have two options:
> 
> ...


It seems that improving English is the best choice , I will try again with PTE hopping to get 65+
and I will take in consideration your advice to apply as 189 my be the surprise will happen


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

Can you advice regarding the best way to study PTE I already got an online course from B2 Language 
but still I'm facing diffeculty in studying PTE 

Reading IELTS my score was 6 6 6 6 and I believe it's difficult to get 7+ for this reason I prefer to go with PTE


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> Can you advice regarding the best way to study PTE I already got an online course from B2 Language
> but still I'm facing diffeculty in studying PTE
> 
> Reading IELTS my score was 6 6 6 6 and I believe it's difficult to get 7+ for this reason I prefer to go with PTE




I am not familiar with PTE but some other members are. Try to contact Takemeout



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

Please feel free to contact me anytime 

If you have good english and know how to deal with a machine, you will get better results.. i believe PTE is perfect if you want to claim 10 or even 20 points Not for entry scores






QUOTE=Egyman;12474498]


ahmedkamal9411 said:


> Can you advice regarding the best way to study PTE I already got an online course from B2 Language
> but still I'm facing diffeculty in studying PTE
> 
> Reading IELTS my score was 6 6 6 6 and I believe it's difficult to get 7+ for this reason I prefer to go with PTE




I am not familiar with PTE but some other members are. Try to contact Takemeout



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

takemeout said:


> Please feel free to contact me anytime
> 
> If you have good english and know how to deal with a machine, you will get better results.. i believe PTE is perfect if you want to claim 10 or even 20 points Not for entry scores
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thanks takemeout 

I have a course from E2 learning and trying to study to get 65+ 
my main problems in repeat sentence and short answer in speaking also the problem wit listening and I cant easy know the subject , and sure suffering with reading fill in the blank


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> takemeout said:
> 
> 
> > Please feel free to contact me anytime
> ...


Thanks takemeout 

I have a course from E2 learning and trying to study to get 65+ 
my main problems in repeat sentence and short answer in speaking also the problem wit listening and I cant easy know the subject , and sure suffering with reading fill in the blank







[/QUOTE]

Best of luck. 
Well, i give advise of listening to radio and TV in English as a preparation for the test. 

There are also topics online on the 100 top short questions... i didnt go.through any courses to be in a position to give any thoughts about them.
May i ask you what are your scores with IELTS


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

takemeout said:


> Well, i give advise of listening to radio and TV in English as a preparation for the test.
> 
> There are also topics online on the 100 top short questions... i didnt go.through any courses to be in a position to give any thoughts about them.
> May i ask you what are your scores with IELTS





ahmedkamal9411 said:


> Can you advice regarding the best way to study PTE I already got an online course from B2 Language
> but still I'm facing diffeculty in studying PTE
> 
> Reading IELTS my score was *6 6 6 6 *and I believe it's difficult to get 7+ for this reason I prefer to go with PTE


Check the above quote.


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

takemeout said:


> Thanks takemeout
> 
> I have a course from E2 learning and trying to study to get 65+
> my main problems in repeat sentence and short answer in speaking also the problem wit listening and I cant easy know the subject , and sure suffering with reading fill in the blank


Best of luck. 
Well, i give advise of listening to radio and TV in English as a preparation for the test. 

There are also topics online on the 100 top short questions... i didnt go.through any courses to be in a position to give any thoughts about them.
May i ask you what are your scores with IELTS[/QUOTE]
Sure My IELTS Score is 6 6 6 6 they asked 6 in each one for the EA assessment and I got exactly what they asked


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> Best of luck.
> Well, i give advise of listening to radio and TV in English as a preparation for the test.
> 
> There are also topics online on the 100 top short questions... i didnt go.through any courses to be in a position to give any thoughts about them.
> May i ask you what are your scores with IELTS


Sure My IELTS Score is 6 6 6 6 they asked 6 in each one for the EA assessment and I got exactly what they asked [/QUOTE]
Sure My IELTS Score is 6 6 6 6 they asked 6 in each one for the EA assessment and I got exactly what they asked


----------



## tamer_mamdouh (May 11, 2017)

mr takemeout how can i contact you


----------



## Bhajjaji (Jan 16, 2017)

I think PTE should be better for those who can crack the PTE software.

BH


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi All ; 

I have one question ; it is really that the EOI invitation & Visa Grant now is taking more time than before ??

And also EA is more restrict than before ?


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

m_hegazy said:


> Hi All ;
> 
> I have one question ; it is really that the EOI invitation & Visa Grant now is taking more time than before ??
> 
> And also EA is more restrict than before ?


Regarding invitations, this is not true. It mainly depends on the occupation ceiling and number of applicants.

If you submitted all required documents including PCC, medicals and all forms, visa could be granted in two months or even less sometimes.

EA is not stricter at all as many people claim. The criteria is the same.


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

Egyman said:


> In all cases, apply for SC189 to take a place in the queue as nobody can certainly predict the future. DIBP might surprise all of us and invite very high numbers in first invitation rounds.
> 
> Furthermore, you have two options:
> 
> ...


Dear Egyman 

what is the chance if my point become 65 (I got 5 point for my wife occupation ) and applied for the EOI on 20 May 2017 with 65 points 
what will be the expected waiting time to get the invitation ?


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> Dear Egyman
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Ahmed,

Nobody knows for sure.

However, it is expected to be invited but not in 2017. You might be invited in Feb-Mar 2018.

Hurry up and take a place in the queue.

Best luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

One more thing, to claim points from your partner, she must obtain positive assessment from the respective assessing authority + IELTS 6 in each component.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

Egyman said:


> One more thing, to claim points from your partner, she must obtain positive assessment from the respective assessing authority + IELTS 6 in each component.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks my Dear 

she already get her positive assessment from ACS 
So my point now become 65 and no issue she will go for IELTS after getting the invitation 

but just now I red an article for one consultant about mechanical engineering occupation and the expectation for 2017-208

he mentioned that the points will be between 60-65
and the selection in July and August will be for the 65 points only as well ae September 

but now you are saying Feb and March


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> Thanks my Dear
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My old expectations were the same, but I got surprised when I met some people with 70-75 points who are still waiting.

Nobody knows how many applicants DIBP is going to invite in first rounds. If DIBP invited 200 applicants every round, I don't believe that 65 pointers who lodge their EOIs now will receive invitation in 2017.

However, all are just expectations which are not very accurate and depend on many factors.

I suggest to ask some experts about lodging your EOI and claiming for partner points while she did not receive IELTS result yet.

Don't you have to provide IELTS result reference for partner while filling your EOI in case if you claim her points? I don't know as I didn't claim partner points but as a main applicant, I had to provide IELTS reference and result of each component.

This is the important point you have to care about.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

Egyman said:


> My old expectations were the same, but I got surprised when I met some people with 70-75 points who are still waiting.
> 
> Nobody knows how many applicants DIBP is going to invite in first rounds. If DIBP invited 200 applicants every round, I don't believe that 65 pointers who lodge their EOIs now will receive invitation in 2017.
> 
> ...



Thanks dear fir your advice I'm already applying through migration office 

by the way the 70 and 75 not this much
only the people that you met   

we will see 

by they i will apply also for NSW 190

the risk That by December I will lose 5 points because of my age will 33+

By the way ALAH KAREEEEEEM


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> Thanks dear fir your advice I'm already applying through migration office
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh now I got it. You are worried to lose 5 points by December. Apply and let's hope the best.

Best luck bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

Egyman said:


> Oh now I got it. You are worried to lose 5 points by December. Apply and let's hope the best.
> 
> Best luck bro
> 
> ...


Thank you
and I hope the same for you 
ISA I will congratulate you by next July 
and me by next August


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

I believe you need ptoof of your wifes ielts prior to getting an invitation . The information you provide at EOI for your wife will include scores of each component.


----------



## ahmedkamal9411 (May 9, 2017)

takemeout said:


> I believe you need ptoof of your wifes ielts prior to getting an invitation . The information you provide at EOI for your wife will include scores of each component.



sure she get her ACS +ve assessment 
and she will have her PTE exam after 10 days to score 50

my question I lodged my EOI today 23 May
after her PTE result and update my profile to add 5 points 

the date will be my first EOI date with 60 points
or the date of updating by 65 points


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> sure she get her ACS +ve assessment
> and she will have her PTE exam after 10 days to score 50
> 
> my question I lodged my EOI today 23 May
> ...


Hi bro,

Any update on EOI, which affects the number of points, will automatically change the DOE to be the date of update.


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

ahmedkamal9411 said:


> sure she get her ACS +ve assessment
> and she will have her PTE exam after 10 days to score 50
> 
> my question I lodged my EOI today 23 May
> ...




you will have a newer EOI date due to changing points. 
but you will have a higher priority anyways as 65ers will have priority over 60ers, regardless of DOE


----------



## abcbog (Dec 19, 2016)

I'd like to submit in another thread


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

Whazzap my brothers and sisters.

This is Abdelrahman. Now that there is a forum thread with common group of people, we can address the big elephant in the room: the fact that we can discuss our progress toward moving in Australia.

I will be more than happy to help any brother or sister with info related to the process itself (ofcourse unofficial opinion don't count as admissible)


----------



## Deer_ (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi friends,
I need help!
I have a question regarding the proof of functional English for spouse.
Did anyone requested an English medium of study from Egyptian university?
If anyone has an experience with this subject please advice.


----------



## Deer_ (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi fellows,
I need help!
I have a question regarding the proof of functional English for spouse.
Did anyone requested an English medium of study from Egyptian university?
If anyone has an experience with this subject please advice.


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

For all egyptians who lodged a visa and are waiting for a grant... please contact me we have a group. 
Other arab speaking applicants are welcome 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## lollymolly (Oct 13, 2015)

hello everyone may we Egyptians update each other from time to time and advice on the Egyptian uni degrees are they easily accepted from skill assessment bodies


----------



## loklok (Oct 29, 2016)

AhmadMega93 said:


> Hi Horas, I will be glade to contact you as i have dozens of question about aus migration as an architect
> Email:[email protected]
> What'sapp:01282977482


that post was about 2 years ago .. no one now is posting in this thread.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## loklok (Oct 29, 2016)

sherif22879 said:


> I don't have the salary slips anyway as it was 10 years back.
> 
> My agent keep telling that this is enough but to be honest I am still worry that if I cannot provide additional evidence this will lead for direct rejection. Am I right or not ?


did u get ur visa ?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## sherif22879 (Nov 23, 2016)

loklok said:


> did u get ur visa ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


No, I did not get it because I cannot clear the English test with the required score till today.I need 79+ in each band


----------

